# RE-coding no-dazzle high-beam assistance?



## ahmadr (Mar 5, 2011)

On the US market, when you order 5AC Automatic high beams, you also get the following:

5AP Decoding for no-dazzle high-beam assistance

From what I understand, this is to DISABLE the no-dazzle high beam assistance feature, described as:

"Included in the equipment package for the first time is an anti-dazzle High-Beam Assistant, which allows high beam to remain engaged even when there is oncoming traffic. A cover applied across the headlights as and when required eliminates the danger of dazzling approaching vehicles."

So, any ideas on how to enable this via coding?

In FEM_BODY, under LaMaster1, I see a couple of related entries. However, when I changed the binary values (werte) and code, it didn't work (but the car showed error messages regarding blind spot and adaptive headlights).

Any of these entries make sense? I assumed C_HBA_ENA does not apply to the F30, but C_HBA_GRHB_ENA and/or C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA should do the trick.

I later noticed that it had reverted to the original settings. The car even forgot my previous changes (windows up, folding mirrors with keyfob, etc.). I don't know whether this is related to an out of memory error e-sys gave a couple of times (restarted e-sys every time). I tried the whole thing again to no avail.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Unfortunately US cars do not have this feature. You could potentially retrofit it if you brought over ECE headlamps, but I'm not aware of it being compatible (yet) with the US DOT headlamp beam pattern.

Essentially the car "tracks" an oncoming light source and uses a built-in shutter in the headlamp housing to adjust the light output and "dip" the lights. Your highbeams remain ON, but the pattern changes to not dazzle oncoming traffic.

Here's a video from Bimmerpost:


----------



## ahmadr (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you sure? The BMW system is very simple compared to Mercedes / VAG, just changing the height of the cutoff, afaik. In other words, all it needs is the high/low beam shutter mechanism to be variable instead of on/off. 

I'd be surprised if they have two separate housing designs when it is so simple.

You are right on the DOT issue though. From what I heard, BMW didn't go through DOT compliance, and simply disabled the feature altogether for the US market.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I have run ECE headlights on all my cars. While you'd think the housing would be the same more often than not it isn't. It's been this way with Audi, VW, BMW, etc.

There's always some difference.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

So just FYI... European F30:

For vehicles with
Xenon Light S522A=Yes
Adaptive Headlights S524A=Yes

Bi-xenon headlight AKL, left 63117338701 
Bi-xenon headlight AKL, right 63117338702

For vehicles with
Xenon Light S522A=Yes
Adaptive Headlights S524A=No

Bi-xenon headlight, left 63117314531 
Bi-xenon headlight, right 63117314532

Different part numbers.


----------



## ahmadr (Mar 5, 2011)

Point taken. Thanks.

The reason I still feel there is a chance it's a coding only issue is the "5AP Decoding for no-dazzle high-beam assistance" option in the car build.

If it was a hardware issue, why add that to the list of options on the car? We don't get, for example, "bumper reflectors", "rear red turn signal", and "rear fog light delete" in the option list :dunno:


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I did find part numbers (apparently for the US market) for both bi-xenon and bi-xenon adaptive lights. So perhaps it's coming? I don't know.

BMW option codes are interesting. There are "top level" option codes that automatically assign components during build. Some option codes are not used, deprecated, or reserved. (5AP in the US market might be one of those - the M6 Coupe/Convertible have this code, as does the F01 LCI.) So while the option exists, there's another companion option code required. (On my car, 522 is Xenon headlamps. You'd need 523 or something, but 523 isn't valid for your model code - see below.)

But as for the market-specific items, this is all contained within the model code. For example, my car is FV93. But in EU it's FV91. FV93 automatically adds the appropriate components for NA cars during build, like reflectors, etc.


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh - btw - if you can, post the part numbers for your headlights (if it's accessible). I can tell you immediately whether it's coding or not.


----------



## ahmadr (Mar 5, 2011)

wdimagineer said:


> Oh - btw - if you can, post the part numbers for your headlights (if it's accessible). I can tell you immediately whether it's coding or not.


Sorry this took so long...

Left: 63.11-7 259 553
Right: 63.11-7 259 554

Thanks


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm trying to find the bundle those part numbers are part of. I'll get back to you.


----------



## ahmadr (Mar 5, 2011)

Today I played around (again) with the HBA settings under 3073 LaMaster1 and the HBA speed settings under 3074 LaMaster2 of FEM_BODY.

I can confirm, without any doubt, that with the current settings I have, under auto high beam mode, the car sometimes uses something in between the high and low beam settings. The high beam indicator remains on when in the medium-beam setting(s?). Yes, this is what the No-Dazzle High Beam Assist is supposed to be. And no, I don't know how many steps / zones does the system have between full high and full low beam. 

Unfortunately however, I am pretty sure that the car is sometimes using a too aggressive beam, making the whole system unsafe to use. I'm not sure whether this is due to the speed settings I changed, other settings that need to be changed, or hardware limitations of the US model (e.g. camera, camera calibration, headlight hardware). 

P.S. My original goal for changing the speed settings was to reduce the minimum speed for the auto high beam to function.

Anyone with a European model care to share their HBA settings, please?


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Can someone tell me what VO is needed for high beam assist in the F10, is this just coding, or you need hardware ?. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> Can someone tell me what VO is needed for high beam assist in the F10, is this just coding, or you need hardware ?. Thanks.


It is hardware too. You need the KAFAS camera which can support HBA, LDW, and SLI, and I think now their exists a new HBA only camera on some models.


----------



## reidpath (Jul 3, 2013)

ahmadr said:


> Today I played around (again) with the HBA settings under 3073 LaMaster1 and the HBA speed settings under 3074 LaMaster2 of FEM_BODY.
> 
> I can confirm, without any doubt, that with the current settings I have, under auto high beam mode, the car sometimes uses something in between the high and low beam settings. The high beam indicator remains on when in the medium-beam setting(s?). Yes, this is what the No-Dazzle High Beam Assist is supposed to be. And no, I don't know how many steps / zones does the system have between full high and full low beam.
> 
> ...


I took 5AP off my VO and recoded FEM_body and it gave me horizontal glare free high beam (GFHB). I enabled the vertical setting and the shutter setting too and it has everything working

It is pretty cool on a dark two lane road. It is too touchy in my opinion on the highway. It has to swap back and forth too often.


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

Will these options and settings also apply to a European F20 with HBA?
And is there a chance to adjust the basic sensitivity for automatic switching off of the high beams?

Thanks!


----------



## eyeatl (Sep 12, 2012)

Has anyone tried this with LED adaptive headlights?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eyeatl said:


> Has anyone tried this with LED adaptive headlights?


Not that I have heard, but for AHB to work, it should not matter if the car as Xenon AHL's or LED AHL's.


----------



## reidpath (Jul 3, 2013)

deb10042 said:


> Will these options and settings also apply to a European F20 with HBA?
> And is there a chance to adjust the basic sensitivity for automatic switching off of the high beams?
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't messed with any of the fine tune settings yet. There are a number of variables that can be adjusted. Obviously it is optimized for euro roads and traffic control patterns. I suspect some fine tuning may give us the best results in the US.


----------



## eyeatl (Sep 12, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not that I have heard, but for AHB to work, it should not matter if the car as Xenon AHL's or LED AHL's.


The LED system does not use a shutter for high beams. It just lights a different set of LEDs. The coding might be different for Xenon versus LED.


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

I was doing some research on this topic and came across the attached data from BMW. It's actually very informative and answers most of our questions.


----------



## dhirm5 (Jan 16, 2013)

What's the verdict here -- I have a '14 with adaptive led lights - can coding be used to turn on the no-dazzle high beam assist?


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

MWPos said:


> I was doing some research on this topic and came across the attached data from BMW. It's actually very informative and answers most of our questions.


That's a very interesting finding - thanks!
Where did you get thus documentation from?
Will your source also be able to provide such documentation for the F20 assistance systems?


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

I got the PDF file from BMW's web site. I followed a link to the document from Google by searching for "BMW driver assistance". 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

dhirm5 said:


> What's the verdict here -- I have a '14 with adaptive led lights - can coding be used to turn on the no-dazzle high beam assist?


I'm curious about this too... I am guessing no at this point as I would imagine that there is a need for some custom code to get this working right.


----------



## iansanderson (May 1, 2011)

I just removed 5AP and 8S4 from my '14 (08/13) build F30 with High Beam assistant and checked the coding in the FLA module and everything was changed to ECE from US. I also encoded FEM Body with the updated VO. I do not have KAFAS but did order the HBA stand-alone option so I have a camera below my rear view mirror.

Took the car on a test-drive with the automatic high beams on and WOW.. the function is really freaking cool. It would appear that my xenon headlamps with adaptive have all of the necessary equipment to allow the euro high beam assistant function to work as intended. The lights spread on horizontal and vertical axes. If you are not paying attention, the road stays very illuminated. If you are concentrating on the beams, you see them moving around objects and actively illuminating the road. I wouldn't call the euro coding aggressive as another poster mentioned, but rather precise. It keeps the road very illuminated but cuts the high beams at the exact moment the other vehicle passes avoiding glaring the oncoming driver. You can notice the headlamps dynamically moving around other vehicles that are in front of you or passing too giving more visibility to other parts of the road. The whole drive I wasn't flashed by an oncoming driver which is a good sign.

I am definitely leaving this coding intact.

In the video, it's difficult to see it in action. Pay attention to the right side of the road when a vehicle approaches. At 2:26 you can see the left beam dip at the precise moment an oncoming vehicle passed mine, avoiding glaring the driver. In US mode, the automatic high beams would have been off immediately upon the camera seeing an oncoming vehicle approaching.


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the update - I am anxious to try this out on an F10.

I only have AHB and no KAFAS/KAFAS2 camera or ECU module.


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm surprised there are not 100s of comments after your post! IMO this is a major achievement. Congrats!! :beer:

I have 8S4 on my 2013 E70... could this potentially work for me? I'm willing to test this if you would share all the details (I just started coding, so I'm still a rookie but I'm not afraid to try).

I have a 640 GC on order for ED and will definitely try this when I receive the car!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app



iansanderson said:


> I just removed 5AP and 8S4 from my '14 (08/13) build F30 with High Beam assistant and checked the coding in the FLA module and everything was changed to ECE from US. I also encoded FEM Body with the updated VO. I do not have KAFAS but did order the HBA stand-alone option so I have a camera below my rear view mirror.
> 
> Took the car on a test-drive with the automatic high beams on and WOW.. the function is really freaking cool. It would appear that my xenon headlamps with adaptive have all of the necessary equipment to allow the euro high beam assistant function to work as intended. The lights spread on horizontal and vertical axes. If you are not paying attention, the road stays very illuminated. If you are concentrating on the beams, you see them moving around objects and actively illuminating the road. I wouldn't call the euro coding aggressive as another poster mentioned, but rather precise. It keeps the road very illuminated but cuts the high beams at the exact moment the other vehicle passes avoiding glaring the oncoming driver. You can notice the headlamps dynamically moving around other vehicles that are in front of you or passing too giving more visibility to other parts of the road. The whole drive I wasn't flashed by an oncoming driver which is a good sign.
> 
> ...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

iansanderson said:


> I just removed 5AP and 8S4 from my '14 (08/13) build F30 with High Beam assistant and checked the coding in the FLA module and everything was changed to ECE from US. I also encoded FEM Body with the updated VO. I do not have KAFAS but did order the HBA stand-alone option so I have a camera below my rear view mirror.
> 
> Took the car on a test-drive with the automatic high beams on and WOW.. the function is really freaking cool. It would appear that my xenon headlamps with adaptive have all of the necessary equipment to allow the euro high beam assistant function to work as intended. The lights spread on horizontal and vertical axes. If you are not paying attention, the road stays very illuminated. If you are concentrating on the beams, you see them moving around objects and actively illuminating the road. I wouldn't call the euro coding aggressive as another poster mentioned, but rather precise. It keeps the road very illuminated but cuts the high beams at the exact moment the other vehicle passes avoiding glaring the oncoming driver. You can notice the headlamps dynamically moving around other vehicles that are in front of you or passing too giving more visibility to other parts of the road. The whole drive I wasn't flashed by an oncoming driver which is a good sign.
> 
> ...


We need someone to try this with LED's. I have all the above equipment on my '14 F32 except in LED. Would love to have this functionality.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> We need someone to try this with LED's. I have all the above equipment on my '14 F32 except in LED. Would love to have this functionality.


Err...maybe you could be that someone...


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah yeah... gotta build a cable. Have to find a radio shack to get the resistor I guess... then I'd need some help with the software getting the right versions and what not. Not opposed to trying as I'm quite savvy with both the soldering gun as well as the keyboard. :thumbup:


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

iansanderson said:


> I just removed 5AP and 8S4 from my '14 (08/13) build F30 with High Beam assistant and checked the coding in the FLA module and everything was changed to ECE from US. I also encoded FEM Body with the updated VO. I do not have KAFAS but did order the HBA stand-alone option so I have a camera below my rear view mirror.
> 
> Took the car on a test-drive with the automatic high beams on and WOW.. the function is really freaking cool. It would appear that my xenon headlamps with adaptive have all of the necessary equipment to allow the euro high beam assistant function to work as intended. The lights spread on horizontal and vertical axes. If you are not paying attention, the road stays very illuminated. If you are concentrating on the beams, you see them moving around objects and actively illuminating the road. I wouldn't call the euro coding aggressive as another poster mentioned, but rather precise. It keeps the road very illuminated but cuts the high beams at the exact moment the other vehicle passes avoiding glaring the oncoming driver. You can notice the headlamps dynamically moving around other vehicles that are in front of you or passing too giving more visibility to other parts of the road. The whole drive I wasn't flashed by an oncoming driver which is a good sign.
> 
> ...


What did you change? Could you be more specific? It's difficult to tell from your video if it was working or not.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ktula said:


> What did you change? Could you be more specific? It's difficult to tell from your video if it was working or not.


He removed 5AP and 8S4 from his VO, and VO Coded his FLA module. I don't know that he can be anymore specific.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> He removed 5AP and 8S4 from his VO, and VO Coded his FLA module. I don't know that he can be anymore specific.


Sorry, being a coding noob, I have no clue what all those activities entail


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> He removed 5AP and 8S4 from his VO, and VO Coded his FLA module. I don't know that he can be anymore specific.


That almost seems too easy 

I was trying to mess around with VOs the other day with the PDF link you had provided and didn't get too far.

I did step 3 on this http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7448118&postcount=2 and it just went through an recoded everything on the car as far as I could tell. It appeared to do FDL coding for every ECU module.

Perhaps this is correct? Scared me at first but everything seems to work fine still. I had not made any changes per these instructions: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691

I plan on doing this later today. Is it easy to mess things up when doing VO coding?


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

iansanderson said:


> I just removed 5AP and 8S4 from my '14 (08/13) build F30 with High Beam assistant and checked the coding in the FLA module and everything was changed to ECE from US. I also encoded FEM Body with the updated VO. I do not have KAFAS but did order the HBA stand-alone option so I have a camera below my rear view mirror.


I have the HBA only as well. Removing 5AP and 8S4 should be simple enough.

Are there a specific set of sub-modules in the FLA module that need to be changed from US to ECE?

Also what exactly do you mean when you say you encoded FEM Body with the updated VO? Is this just writing the VO changes back to that specific module instead of the whole ECU?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you did this, which is VO Coding:



joder said:


> ...I did step 3 on this http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7448118&postcount=2...


But did not do this, which is modify your VO first and write it to the car:



joder said:


> ...I had not made any changes per these instructions: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691...


Then you did nothing as the car was already in a VO Coded state based on the same factory VO.

And as for this:



joder said:


> ...it just went through an recoded everything on the car as far as I could tell. It appeared to do FDL coding for every ECU module...


The instructions were to right-click on a single ECU and select Code. If you did this, it is impossible that it would code every ECU. You can only code every ECU by right-clicking on the VIN at the top of the SVT and selecting Code.

And if you did right-click on a single ECU and select Code, then it was VO Coded. To be FDL Coded would require right-clicking on a single ECU's CAFD and selecting Code FDL.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joder said:


> ...Are there a specific set of sub-modules in the FLA module that need to be changed from US to ECE?...


He wrote that simply removing the two "crippling" Option Codes from his VO and VO Coding FLA, that all the FDL Settings automatically reverted to the settings for an ECE car.



joder said:


> ...Also what exactly do you mean when you say you encoded FEM Body with the updated VO?


He is saying he VO Coded FEM_BODY with the modified FA (VO) Activated.



joder said:


> ...Is this just writing the VO changes back to that specific module instead of the whole ECU?


A module and an ECU are the same thing.


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for all of the clarification. I did right click on SVT and then click code now that I look back at it.

I did not know if the code when right clicking on a module was FDL or VO. I assumed it wasn't FDL as there is a button for that. 

This is really pretty simple it seems (I like to make things out to be more complex than they really are at times).


----------



## pbjr (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow, this is great news! I have a 435i with LEDs and must try this. Just need to figure out the whole programming thing...


----------



## tonyscv (Aug 19, 2005)

I can give this a try on my F10 2014 LCI With LEDs - can someone summarize exactly the steps I need to take? (I am well-versed in coding but I've never done VO coding before.) I realize they are contained in several posts in this thread but it's my own car and I'd rather have this be brain dead obvious when I try it myself because I don't want to miss an important step and I'm sure I'll have other folks wanting me to code this in their F10s as well


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Look in FEM_BODY.


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> Look in FEM_BODY.


Unfortunately there are about 50 different HBA related entries in FEM_BODY, and none of them appear to be any sort of auto on.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> Unfortunately there are about 50 different HBA related entries in FEM_BODY, and none of them appear to be any sort of auto on.


Do you have an FLA ECU under your SVT?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

FLA3... yes. But I didn't see it there either, I'll have to look on my laptop tomorrow again when I'm at work.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> FLA3... yes. But I didn't see it there either, I'll have to look on my laptop tomorrow again when I'm at work.


What you're looking for should be in there.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> FLA3... yes. But I didn't see it there either, I'll have to look on my laptop tomorrow again when I'm at work.


I have not been able to find a similar setting for F30's either. I looked in FLA, FEM_BODY, HU_CIC, and KOMBI.

Has anyone been able to enable HBA on as default on an F30?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

FrogmanF30 said:


> I have not been able to find a similar setting for F30's either. I looked in FLA, FEM_BODY, HU_CIC, and KOMBI.
> 
> Has anyone been able to enable HBA on as default on an F30?


I'm coding an F30 next week. I can let you know what I find then or you can send me your SVT.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Ok, found these in HU_NBT:



















Do you think either of these might be what I'm looking for?

Also, what is the Augmented reality setting for Navi HUD? Currently I get the stick drawings of intersections... is that the full color exit ramps like you see in split screen? Does anyone know it if it will work with the F32 HUD?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> Ok, found these in HU_NBT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want to enable the highbeam assistant in HU_NBT for the glare free. Don't mess with any other of the headlight stuff in NBT. What you're looking for will be in FEM_BOD or FRM or FLA. As far as the NAV stuff, code it and then test. Report what happens.


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

These settings have no effect on my glare free which has been working for weeks. My headlights move around, tunnel, cut on and off constantly when driving at night. Not sure why these are set to nicht_aktiv except maybe that the car was off and the button had not been depressed.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Same thing on my F31. The HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT setting in HU_NBT does not appear to have any effect on how glare-free functions.


----------



## sol123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just an fyi 

Maybe everyone knows this 
S5ACA
Fernlichtassistent	High-beam assistant

S5APA
Decodierung blendfr. Fernlicht Assistent	Decode antiglare High-beam Assistant

But apparently anti glare high beam is removed 

I learned this by decoding my vin on bmwarchive.org


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

sol123 said:


> Just an fyi
> 
> Maybe everyone knows this
> S5ACA
> ...


Read the thread. I think everyone on this thread is aware of 5AP and 8S4


----------



## sol123 (Nov 24, 2013)

ktula said:


> Read the thread. I think everyone on this thread is aware of 5AP and 8S4


To me the question is will it be possible to to code traffic jam assistant 5AR on the 3 series

Its not like it was here and removed


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

sol123 said:


> To me the question is will it be possible to to code traffic jam assistant 5AR on the 3 series
> 
> Its not like it was here and removed


Seeing that this thread is "Re-coding no-dazzle high-beam assistance?"... maybe you should start another thread about Traffic Jam Assistance.


----------



## sol123 (Nov 24, 2013)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> Seeing that this thread is "Re-coding no-dazzle high-beam assistance?"... maybe you should start another thread about Traffic Jam Assistance.


5AR has been mentioned here


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

sol123 said:


> 5AR has been mentioned here


True, but again, unless you have read through this thread and kept up with it, most folks would, from the thread list, not expect to find any info about Traffic Jam Assist in the thread about no-dazzle high beam assistance.

So my point is, if you want more visibility, make your question more visible... not hidden in the discussion of another topic. That is what the New Thread button is for.


----------



## Rasengan (Jan 7, 2014)

skalberti said:


> FRM => 3050 => FLA_AUTO_AKTIV => automatisch. Doesn't have anything to do with glare free. All it does is set your auto high beams to come on automatically every time the car is started.


does anyone know which ECU this is in on NBT? and if the key/value changed, what the new key is? i searched each and every ecu and could not find FLA_AUTO_AKTIV in any of them


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FRM is the lighting ECU, and has nothing to do with NBT as it exists in F10 and other chassis with either CIC or NBT. 

You can't find it in your 428i because front lighting on F32 chassis is in FEM_BODY, as it has no FRM.

Unfortunately though, you wont find FLA_AUTO_AKTIV in FEM_BODY, as it does not exist.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> FRM is the lighting ECU, and has nothing to do with NBT as it exists in F10 and other chassis with either CIC or NBT.
> 
> You can't find it in your 428i because front lighting on F32 chassis is in FEM_BODY, as it has no FRM.
> 
> Unfortunately though, you wont find FLA_AUTO_AKTIV in FEM_BODY, as it does not exist.


I talked with a forum member that has a 528 and it's in his FLA module. When I code an F30 next week I'll find it and report back here.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

DR1er said:


> Oh man! from what I have been able to investigate so far (not as in depth as you) I haven't seen any reference to glare free HBA on the 6er. Next Saturday in Munich I will try ask as much as as possible if the 6 series is really capable or not of Glare Free HBA.
> 
> Of course it's not the same thing, but I did remove 8S4 from my E70 last Sunday and FA-Coded FRM and haven't noticed any difference on the lights behavior so far (I was expecting to at least see variable light distribution). Have you tried removing it on your 2013 F06? also, isn't variable light distribution supposed to engage at higher speeds? I would think it should not be so noticeable like when you are just stopping behind another car and what about eyetla's car only seeing activity when his HBA is activated? does variable light distribution requires a camera too, I thought it was based only on speed?
> 
> *EYEATL *we need a video of your lights in action to solve this mystery! :thumbup:


This sounds like your answer. 
https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/pres...eft_menu_item=node__5238&forceMobilePage=true

If it's on the F30's and F10's I can't imagine why it wouldn't be on the 6's

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

DR1er said:


> Oh man! from what I have been able to investigate so far (not as in depth as you) I haven't seen any reference to glare free HBA on the 6er. Next Saturday in Munich I will try ask as much as as possible if the 6 series is really capable or not of Glare Free HBA.
> 
> Of course it's not the same thing, but I did remove 8S4 from my E70 last Sunday and FA-Coded FRM and haven't noticed any difference on the lights behavior so far (I was expecting to at least see variable light distribution). Have you tried removing it on your 2013 F06? also, isn't variable light distribution supposed to engage at higher speeds? I would think it should not be so noticeable like when you are just stopping behind another car and what about eyetla's car only seeing activity when his HBA is activated? does variable light distribution requires a camera too, I thought it was based only on speed?
> 
> *EYEATL *we need a video of your lights in action to solve this mystery! :thumbup:


Variable Light Distribution has several different modes of operation (for Low Beam):

1 - City Light: Shallow and Very Wide Beam Pattern active from 0 - 50kph (Both Headlamps are Panned outwards 12° horizontal from center and 0.7° lowered vertically)

2 - Standard Light: Same Basic Beam Pattern as with 8S4 Enabled and Headlamp Switch Set to Auto. Active from 50 - 110kph

3 - Guiding Fog Light - Shallow and Wider Beam Pattern Enabled with the Front Fog Lamps On and Headlamp Switch in Auto and Speed 0 - 110kph (Both headlamps are panned outwards 8° horizontal from center and lowered 0.7° vertically)

4 - Highway Light - Long Throw Pattern illuminating approx. 25% further than Standard Light. Active from 110 to 250kph. (Driver's Side Headlamp is panned 3.5° outwards Horizontal from center and lowered 0.25° vertically, while the passenger side headlamp is raised 0.2° vertical)

The Adaptive Swiveling can seem quicker depending on the Variable Active when turning as the lights will not exceed 15° to the left or 8° when turning right and move at 30° per second.

The beam is further adjusted on positive and negative inclines, separate from the vehicle load adjustment.



skalberti said:


> This sounds like your answer.
> https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/pres...eft_menu_item=node__5238&forceMobilePage=true
> 
> If it's on the F30's and F10's I can't imagine why it wouldn't be on the 6's
> ...


F06/F12/F13 were the first to utilize LED Headlamps and pre-date glare free HBA. The Main LED module is shared with the E70/71 but the Headlamp Driver Module is unique to the Fxx 6er. The F01/2/3/4, F1xLCI, F15, F3x, F8x all share the same Main LED Module but have unique Headlamp Driver Modules.

Still some digging to do, but the path is becoming clearer that it's not a matter of simple coding on the Fxx 6er.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anyone been able to code F10 Xenon for Dazzle-Free HBA? Is it working just like LED headlights now?


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

Motorboat411 said:


> Has anyone been able to code F10 Xenon for Dazzle-Free HBA? Is it working just like LED headlights now?


Given that you have at least the HBA camera... yes.

Please see post #46 http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8050485&postcount=46


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> Given that you have at least the HBA camera... yes.
> 
> Please see post #46 http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8050485&postcount=46


That post refers to LED Headlights. I need to know whether it works on Xenon headlights as well. I'm curious because LEDs have two main light beams on each side, whereas Xenon have one light beam. In LEDs, one (inner) light beam stays low and pointed in the direction of travel, whereas the other (outer) one becomes high-beam and is adjusted to avoid glaring the on-coming traffic. Since Xenon headlights have only one light beam on each side...I'm thinking the glare-free operation won't be possible or as effective as LED headlights. Need confirmation though.


----------



## eyeatl (Sep 12, 2012)

Miami10 said:


> Variable Light Distribution has several different modes of operation (for Low Beam):
> 
> 1 - City Light: Shallow and Very Wide Beam Pattern active from 0 - 50kph (Both Headlamps are Panned outwards 12° horizontal from center and 0.7° lowered vertically)
> 
> ...


So it looks like Variable Light Distribution and No Dazzle HBA might be slightly different.
The coding for my car definitely enabled Variable Light Distribution as described above. But I am not sure about the No-Dazzle HBA. When I follow a car in front of me the headlights seem to tunnel the car with very little light on the back the the car I am following and more light to either side (with the HBA engaged). When a car approaches from the opposite direction, the driver's side lights move more towards center and slightly down. But when this happens, the blue high beam light on the instrument panel is not illuminated. Because I do mainly city driving, the car rarely engages the high beam lights. I will have to try a country road to see if the high beams work the same way. Have any other F06 owners coded their cars?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

eyeatl said:


> So it looks like Variable Light Distribution and No Dazzle HBA might be slightly different.
> The coding for my car definitely enabled Variable Light Distribution as described above. But I am not sure about the No-Dazzle HBA. When I follow a car in front of me the headlights seem to tunnel the car with very little light on the back the the car I am following and more light to either side (with the HBA engaged). When a car approaches from the opposite direction, the driver's side lights move more towards center and slightly down. But when this happens, the blue high beam light on the instrument panel is not illuminated. Because I do mainly city driving, the car rarely engages the high beam lights. I will have to try a country road to see if the high beams work the same way. Have any other F06 owners coded their cars?


Do you have Xenon or LED headlights?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Miami10 said:


> Variable Light Distribution has several different modes of operation (for Low Beam):
> 
> 1 - City Light: Shallow and Very Wide Beam Pattern active from 0 - 50kph (Both Headlamps are Panned outwards 12° horizontal from center and 0.7° lowered vertically)
> 
> ...


Where is this data from?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## eyeatl (Sep 12, 2012)

Motorboat411 said:


> Do you have Xenon or LED headlights?


I have adaptive LED with HBA and KAFAS camera.


----------



## AZsean (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, even though I had read that anything pre-2013 wouldn't work, I still had to try. I went through all of the steps and noticed I didn't have the 5AP but I removed the 8S4. I after coding and going for a drive, when I experienced the HBA working, it just shut off the high beams, no different than before. My guess is that the 5AP is the key to making this work. I didn't mess with any of the other settings. Just my 2 cents for those with pre 2013 vehicles.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> Ok, found these in HU_NBT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I turned on Augmented Reality last night and it actually worked, at least as far as showing a much more graphical view of exit ramps, similar to attached stock photo. Only did brief testing (one ramp), and saw nothing special on my commute this morning, which does not involve highways.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

wrigley said:


> I turned on Augmented Reality last night and it actually worked, at least as far as showing a much more graphical view of exit ramps, similar to attached stock photo. Only did brief testing (one ramp), and saw nothing special on my commute this morning, which does not involve highways.


Really cool...could you take a picture of how it actually looks and post it here?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

wrigley said:


> I turned on Augmented Reality last night and it actually worked, at least as far as showing a much more graphical view of exit ramps, similar to attached stock photo. Only did brief testing (one ramp), and saw nothing special on my commute this morning, which does not involve highways.


This my only be in the F30. I don't remember seeing that in my NBT. I'll check and see.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> Really cool...could you take a picture of how it actually looks and post it here?


I'll try to get out later on today. Not that I would ever attempt to take a picture with my phone while travelling down the interstate at 80mph :nono:


----------



## wrigley (Nov 6, 2013)

wrigley said:


> I'll try to get out later on today. Not that I would ever attempt to take a picture with my phone while travelling down the interstate at 80mph :nono:


We were getting off-topic with the Augmented Reality discussion so I started a new thread at http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=751424, with pictures.


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

Reporting from Munich!

No good news about the no-glare HBA for us 6ers drivers!

I asked the specialist who gave me my car's introduction (he gave me a solid straight answer and he seemed very knowledgeable about this stuff). So there is no anti-dazzle/no-glare HBA on the 6. The reason is that the 6 (and the X6) were the very first BMW cars with LED headlights and therefore they have the first generation of LED lights, which are not capable for the function. The 7 series on the other hand got a 2nd gen LED and was the first capable of no-glare HBA. He said though that most likely the LCI 6 will get it.

Something that called my attention after I left was that he mentioned the issue about the 1st gen LED, but what about the cars that have bi-xenon? I'll try to go back and ask that on Monday.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

I am really confused about this ! I have a 10/13 F15 with 552, 5AC and 563. It does not look like the anti dazzle is working as described. I code the cars using F25 and I not see the same ECUs as the rest of you. I would appreciate any help on this.


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

Under Light setting pannel I have this option called "Headlight Adaptation" does this mean Anti-Dazzle can be turned on/off from here? Even this option selected Anti-dazzle does not seem to be working for me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Not sure about that...

And in what country exactly does traffic drive on the same side of the road?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bigdeal212 said:


> Under Light setting pannel I have this option called "Headlight Adaptation" does this mean Anti-Dazzle can be turned on/off from here? Even this option selected Anti-dazzle does not seem to be working for me.


That option adjusts the beam pattern when driving abroad. I believe it also disables Anti-Dazzle High Beam Assistant as well.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

anyone tried to code F10 Xenon headlights yet?


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

I am confused as well, It does not let me change the setting while the engine is running. I am just trying to figure out it the no-dazzle is present in the car or not then I will see if I need to code or figure out how to test it.

EDIT: AHH I figured it out, since the car is a european version, you could technically drive to the UK which means you would drive on the other side of the road and therefore your HBA would work properly, this option is there to deactivate it. At least this is the most logical explanation I could come up with.



shawnsheridan said:


> Not sure about that...
> 
> And in what country exactly does traffic drive on the same side of the road?


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

Miami10 said:


> That option adjusts the beam pattern when driving abroad. I believe it also disables Anti-Dazzle High Beam Assistant as well.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


So you mean that activating the option would disable no-Dazzle? The description on the screen does not make any sense to me.

In the owner manual all I could find is this:

"The blue indicator lamp in the instrument cluster lights up when the system switches on the high beams. Depending on the version of the system in the vehicle, the high beams may not switch off for oncom***8208; ing vehicles, but may only be dimmed in the areas that blind oncoming traffic. In this case, the blue indicator light will stay on."


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bigdeal212 said:


> I am confused as well, It does not let me change the setting while the engine is running. I am just trying to figure out it the no-dazzle is present in the car or not then I will see if I need to code or figure out how to test it.
> 
> EDIT: AHH I figured it out, since the car is a european version, you could technically drive to the UK which means you would drive on the other side of the road and therefore your HBA would work properly, this option is there to deactivate it. At least this is the most logical explanation I could come up with.


Selecting this option (IIRC the exterior light switch needs to be in the off position before the ignition is switched on in order to enable the function). Once activated, the headlights switch to a flat beam pattern to prevent blinding drivers when operating in countries that drive on the opposite side than the vehicles home market. This is more than just No-Dazzle HBA; its the complete beam pattern.



Bigdeal212 said:


> So you mean that activating the option would disable no-Dazzle? The description on the screen does not make any sense to me.
> 
> In the owner manual all I could find is this:
> 
> "The blue indicator lamp in the instrument cluster lights up when the system switches on the high beams. Depending on the version of the system in the vehicle, the high beams may not switch off for oncom***8208; ing vehicles, but may only be dimmed in the areas that blind oncoming traffic. In this case, the blue indicator light will stay on."


The F0x 7ers may still have No-Dazzle function when using the Abroad Adaptation function (the LED System is different from all others) but with the parabolic reflector systems, I don't see how the tunneling and selective beam is possible. I have some reference material on this and will provide when I find it.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

If a few US members who have enabled no-dazzle HBA (both Xenon and LED) have 1 minute to run a test for the KAFAS camera (no connection involved; very simple), please PM me for the steps. Thanks


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

CONFIRMED WORKING on a 2014 F10 with Xenon Lights and No HBA....and it's freaking awesome!


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Motorboat411 said:


> CONFIRMED WORKING on a 2014 F10 with Xenon Lights and No HBA....and it's freaking awesome!


How does the car know to turn on the no-dazzle mode without the HBA switch?

What FA codes did you remove? (5AP and/or 8S4)?

Or are you just getting the enhanced variable light distribution without the high beams coming on?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

I coded HBA to be always on, there is a thread on it.

As for dazzle-free, I did not have 5AP code in FA, just the 8S4 which I removed and I added 5AC (HBA). It is proper dazzle-free HBA, of course not as elegant as LED headlights - since those have 2 separate lamps in each headlight unit. When the dazzle-free HBA is active you see the headlight beam icon with "A" on it and also the usual bluish/purplish high-beam on icon. When a car approaches you in the opposite direction, the system disables high-beam on left side but keeps the right one active. As soon as the car passes the left light goes back to high-beam. I also tested the HBA feature while driving behind another car, I couldn't tell if it created a good tunnel because it's raining right now, so hard to make out the light pattern.

I've done some driving on several types of roads and didn't get flashed once, so that's a good reason to keep it coded


----------



## Bigdeal212 (Jan 16, 2014)

Bigdeal212 said:


> Under Light setting pannel I have this option called "Headlight Adaptation" does this mean Anti-Dazzle can be turned on/off from here? Even this option selected Anti-dazzle does not seem to be working for me.


After unchecking this option my LED headlights work as advertised!. I got to try it out on local roads over the weekend, its quite impressive.


----------



## eyeatl (Sep 12, 2012)

Bigdeal212 said:


> After unchecking this option my LED headlights work as advertised!. I got to try it out on local roads over the weekend, its quite impressive.


What exactly did you code? What model/year is your car?


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

eyeatl said:


> So it looks like Variable Light Distribution and No Dazzle HBA might be slightly different.
> The coding for my car definitely enabled Variable Light Distribution as described above. But I am not sure about the No-Dazzle HBA. When I follow a car in front of me the headlights seem to tunnel the car with very little light on the back the the car I am following and more light to either side (with the HBA engaged). When a car approaches from the opposite direction, the driver's side lights move more towards center and slightly down. But when this happens, the blue high beam light on the instrument panel is not illuminated. Because I do mainly city driving, the car rarely engages the high beam lights. I will have to try a country road to see if the high beams work the same way. Have any other F06 owners coded their cars?


I read that you can unlock both features by removing 8S4 and 5AP from the VO. See this post.

http://f10.m5post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=15719327&postcount=12

I don't know how to do this, and I don't know if there are any negative effects of doing this.

@shawnsheridan - what do you think of this approach?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> I read that you can unlock both features by removing 8S4 and 5AP from the VO. See this post.
> 
> http://f10.m5post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=15719327&postcount=12
> 
> ...


There's no negatives whatsoever. The lights work beautifully. Not only do you get the no dazzle feature for the high beams, but you also get the variable light distribution for the low beams. The VLD lays down a better pattern and is continuously adjusting that pattern depending on curves and hills. It's a whole lot more active than the standard adaptive headlights. I love both of the features and they're used a lot. My wife even notices how much better the light coverage is on the road with the VLD. The good thing about VO coding is, once it's there, it's there. So even if they do a software update on your car at the dealership, that feature is still there, while all your FDL coding will have to be redone.

Sent from your moms house


----------



## mostness (Mar 26, 2014)

Following motorboat411's guidance, I removed S84 and added 5AC and VO coded both FRM and KAFAS2. FWIW, I also noticed that FRM / 3050 / CAR_WITH_AHL_CURVE_LIGHTS (AHL = Active Headlights) was set to "no_AHL", I set that to "AHL" just for good measure. This is on a 2014 F10 with Xenon headlamps. It's definitely impressive technology. The blue "high beam" indicator stays on, but you can see the left high beam (facing oncoming traffic) flick on and off as traffic approaches and passes.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I tried this on my 11/2012 f10 with $522, $524 HBA & 5AP from factory but can't get it to work correctly, do you this I need to code the FRM as an LCI car (07/13 built date) to get the lights to switch of independently? 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

skalberti said:


> There's no negatives whatsoever. The lights work beautifully. Not only do you get the no dazzle feature for the high beams, but you also get the variable light distribution for the low beams. The VLD lays down a better pattern and is continuously adjusting that pattern depending on curves and hills. It's a whole lot more active than the standard adaptive headlights. I love both of the features and they're used a lot. My wife even notices how much better the light coverage is on the road with the VLD. The good thing about VO coding is, once it's there, it's there. So even if they do a software update on your car at the dealership, that feature is still there, while all your FDL coding will have to be redone.
> 
> Sent from your moms house


Did you code your HBA to turn on when the lights go on? IIRC FLA_AUTO_AKTIV should do this right?

I am trying to find where to do this on an F10 LCI and F15.


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

bumpidty bump bump bump.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

This turns on the HBA on automatically when the car starts in the F10. Not sure about the F15

FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV/automatisch


Sent from your moms house


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

skalberti said:


> This turns on the HBA on automatically when the car starts in the F10. Not sure about the F15
> 
> FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV/automatisch
> 
> Sent from your moms house


Yeah works nicely on the F10. I am going to have to do some searching on the F15 as I didn't find it.


----------



## Scobar (Oct 15, 2007)

Did this yesterday on my F10 with only HBA. Works great. Really cool to watch it work. Coded both the FLA module and FRM module. I did a compare on the NCDs and it didn't look like a ton of changes were made to them.

Only thing that is different now, that I don't like, is that when the light switch is in the off position (not automatic) the DRLs are on, where as before the switch had to be in automatic to turn the DRLs on. Any ideas on changing back?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Scobar said:


> Did this yesterday on my F10 with only HBA. Works great. Really cool to watch it work. Coded both the FLA module and FRM module. I did a compare on the NCDs and it didn't look like a ton of changes were made to them.
> 
> Only thing that is different now, that I don't like, is that when the light switch is in the off position (not automatic) the DRLs are on, where as before the switch had to be in automatic to turn the DRLs on. Any ideas on changing back?


DRLs can be turned off in iDrive -> Settings


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

Scobar said:


> Did this yesterday on my F10 with only HBA. Works great. Really cool to watch it work. Coded both the FLA module and FRM module. I did a compare on the NCDs and it didn't look like a ton of changes were made to them.
> 
> Only thing that is different now, that I don't like, is that when the light switch is in the off position (not automatic) the DRLs are on, where as before the switch had to be in automatic to turn the DRLs on. Any ideas on changing back?


Can you post the NCDs before and after ?


----------



## Scobar (Oct 15, 2007)

Motorboat411 said:


> DRLs can be turned off in iDrive -> Settings


Yeah I saw that, the only difference being I didn't have to do that before.



mvaccaro said:


> Can you post the NCDs before and after ?


I ran a compare on them and couldn't see what the difference could be. Let me see if I can pull them.

EDIT: Uploaded, rename from PDF to ncd.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

can you post the original names of the files?.... doesn't look i can load them up without the real names as e-sys uses the names and versions of the file too


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

I had an FRM but don't have FLA to open those files...

here is the FRM comparison

Comparing files before.fwl and AFTER.FWL
***** before.fwl
C_AFS_ENA: F001inaktiv, F001disable, F010inaktiv, F010disable, F025inaktiv, F025disable [00]
***** AFTER.FWL
C_AFS_ENA: F001enable, F010enable, F025enable [01]
*****

***** before.fwl
C_HBA_ENA: F001inaktiv, F001disable, F010inaktiv, F010disable, F025inaktiv, F025disable [00]
***** AFTER.FWL
C_HBA_ENA: F001enable, F010enable, F025enable [01]
*****

***** before.fwl
LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y: F001Codierwert ohne AFS, F010Codierwert ohne AFS, F025ohne_AFS [9C 9C B0]
***** AFTER.FWL
LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y: F001Codierwert mit AFS, F010Codierwert mit AFS, F025mit_AFS [9C 9C 9C]
*****

***** before.fwl
SEND_CAN_DIAG_TEMIC_STATUS01: nicht_aktiv [00]
SIGNATURE: UNKNOWN [00 00 00 20 CD 20 5C 3B A2 F5 B0 7E 9A B8 0C 20 11 4F 5E 19
5E 0B 40 1F 69 63 B9 80 39 0E C1 DA DD E4 40 B4
1B AF 7B 9E 75 65 F0 FC B4 84 95 A9 FC 59 F2 38 29 F0 CA 10 71 E5 29 0E C3 77 6
B 38 3A 44 96 19 BF 2C C9 21 29 CC 49 E4 AE 3F
17 45 E9 22 F2 3B 5D 94 6A 26 D7 CA 56 92 06 83 20 33 E8 36 D6 8A 80 56 D5 A4 0F
83 66 A4 57 60 10 08 58 18 71 43 B1 5C 20 58 2
1 47 10 B6 0C F4 CC 8D 05 AB FE 94]
SIMULATION_TK_HI: ungueltig [03]
***** AFTER.FWL
SEND_CAN_DIAG_TEMIC_STATUS01: nicht_aktiv [00]
SIGNATURE: UNKNOWN [00 00 00 20 56 9A 9D 60 6F 6F B7 99 AF 78 5C 35 F9 6C C8 9E
04 C4 0C 0E 0E D0 F1 0A 79 F3 F5 55 02 28 37 38
72 91 17 F2 5B 88 08 45 1E 22 59 7F A7 0B BF F4 C0 4C 74 9A 6E 86 52 E7 AB 0C D
0 69 3E 1D 6B E5 9B 17 FD 2D 96 9F E2 0A FB A1
CD 92 86 56 85 23 81 13 81 BD EA DB 21 06 A7 25 A4 8A F8 0F 85 48 87 97 FE 17 3E
3D EC 0E 3B AD 0B 40 22 8F F3 B4 34 0F E4 90 9
F 16 E9 EE BC F0 8E E4 A3 26 FA A6]
SIMULATION_TK_HI: ungueltig [03]
*****

So the FRM only has 3 diferences as the signature will always be diferent

If you can give me the name of the FLA ncd file I can ran another compare for that


----------



## Scobar (Oct 15, 2007)

FLA is CAFD_000000AE_005_007_000.ncd


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

great... so this is the diff in the FLA

***** FLA before.fwl
DFL_Vehicle: Nicht Verbaut [00]
***** FLA AFTER.FWL
DFL_Vehicle: Verbaut [01]
*****

So now i wonder if it's the same just changing those values individually (so that you don't lose all your previous coding) or if the VO coding with the new FA does anything extra....


----------



## Scobar (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll change that tonight and see what happens.


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

*Breaking!! Glare free hba on a 6 series!!*

First F06 with Glarefree HBA... in the world?!!! :rofl:

Finally got this working! first of all some disclaimers:

#1 I have very little experience coding; thank you very much Shawn for all the help answering a million questions I have been asking for months :thumbup:

#2 I tried many things so I cannot tell for sure if I coded some stuff that is not really needed, I'm sure some of you guys who are more experienced will find an easier way to do it later on!

Ok, this is what I did:

Removed 8S4 from my FA and VO coded FRM and KAFAS2. You might ask: why didn't you remove 5AP too!! answer: because our cars do not come with that (decoding) option. Moreover, Glarefree HBA aka Anti Dazzle HBA is not offered anywhere in the world yet on the 6 series (afaik!)

Coded FRM with the options that mvaccaro posted 4 posts above. I didn't code the FLA options mentioned also by mvaccaro 2 posts above because I don't have an FLA module, in my car there are some FLA settings inside of KAFAS2, but those 2 options mentioned above are not in there nor I was able to find them in any other modules. Credit to mvaccaro and Scobar for sharing their findings!

*Note:* I did try those things yesterday and that didn't work, so I also coded 2 additional options that seemed logical to me + removed 8S4 as I mentioned above, here are the 2 additional changes I made:

in FRM as well:
C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA default value is werte 00, I changed it to werte 01
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA default value is werte 00, I changed it to werte 01

It's really amazing to see this working... makes you feel like you are really experiencing some hi-tech stuff 

Here's a short video I shot sorry for the shaky and bad quality. I did it myself with my phone while I testing this. Most likely you won't be able to see the lights moving from side to side, but you can see at least on my dash that HBA is active all the time (green icon) and the high beam is engaged most of the time (blue icon) and it stays on while there is oncoming traffic on the left and also how the left hi bean is dipping and shifting again to hi after the oncoming traffic has passed

http://youtu.be/lAIhBRCTz1U


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

could you post your FRM and KAFAS ncd's for me to compare ?

and the names too please


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

Actually I did the comparison already  Changes happened only in FRM for me. KAFAS2 came back with 0 modifications. The left is AFTER coding and right is BEFORE coding. After a goodnight sleep I can see now that it seems the VO coding did nothing in either FRM or KAFAS2, but the manual coding is what did the trick!

LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y	Left: F001Codierwert mit AFS = 9C 9C 9C	Right: F001Codierwert ohne AFS = 9C 9C B0
LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y	Left: F010Codierwert mit AFS = 9C 9C 9C	Right: F001Codierwert ohne AFS = 9C 9C B0
LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y	Left: F025Codierwert = 9C 9C 9C	Right: F001Codierwert ohne AFS = 9C 9C B0
C_AFS_ENA	Left: F001enable = 01	Right: F001disable = 00
C_AFS_ENA	Left: F010enable = 01	Right: F001disable = 00
C_AFS_ENA	Left: F025enable = 01	Right: F001disable = 00
C_HBA_ENA	Left: F001enable = 01	Right: F001disable = 00
C_HBA_ENA	Left: F010enable = 01	Right: F001disable = 00
C_HBA_ENA	Left: F025enable = 01	Right: F001disable = 00
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA	Left: F001Codierwert F007 LCI LED = 01	Right: F001Codierwert = 00
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA	Left: F010Codierwert LCI = 01	Right: F001Codierwert = 00
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA	Left: F025Codierwert F25/F26 LCI = 01	Right: F001Codierwert = 00
C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA	Left: F001enable = 01	Right: F001disable = 00
C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA	Left: F010Enable = 01	Right: F001disable = 00
C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA	Left: F025Codierwert AHL/LED = 01	Right: F001disable = 00

SIGNATURE	Left: UNKNOWN = 00 00 00 20 A2 B8 C6 D3 C7 40 B0 18 46 81 F5 73 10 17 87 A6 99 33 BA 8C 61 11 E6 38 FF 73 B3 F3 25 0C 78 4E 48 E3 9D 02 0A 96 BF E2 FA 52 25 D8 CF B3 8F E4 0C 8C 4C D9 8D 92 F7 A4 76 FB A5 9E 27 B7 45 05 4E E5 7C 0E 57 8A 25 5A 5F D8 06 C3 81 E6 CC 91 88 0B 29 AE A4 DA 6A 93 46 1C 9D B1 56 2F A7 89 03 39 4A CC 03 0D 99 5A 87 60 07 39 83 B9 1A FD 2B DA 75 71 C8 FD 4E 26 EA CA 10 F5 B0 18 E5 DA	Right: UNKNOWN = 00 00 00 20 A6 F8 CD 2C F1 55 CE 6F 45 72 51 2B 27 24 85 6C 52 33 EE FA 54 AE B7 6C AF 12 79 25 52 A6 79 56 3D EC 06 80 A7 1F 6E 53 13 AB A5 52 45 81 B3 5C A8 26 A4 96 F7 E3 B7 4F F4 93 EC D5 BB AD 2D AD A4 24 D6 00 98 64 3C C3 74 D8 B4 4E 09 18 1D 32 E1 86 32 12 A7 55 4B B5 94 C1 EC 14 A1 97 60 62 28 D8 C1 61 40 02 0C 9E FA 87 68 DC F3 A1 AB D2 4D 3A 09 E2 B8 16 FB C5 D3 A1 F8 D5 3A 52 B3 9A

Note: I lost my previous coding like folding mirrors from keyfob, welcome lights, etc... I do have a list of everything that I have coded in the past, so it will be easy to re-do.

Let me know if any questions.



mvaccaro said:


> could you post your FRM and KAFAS ncd's for me to compare ?
> 
> and the names too please


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

I see so only FRM was affected.... maybe KAFAS gets changed if you also remove 5AP (which you already said you can't)...
One question how did you change C_AFS_ENA or the LUT_FLC that have multiple values sparated by comas like "F###,F####,F####" did you just change the werte and the rest got updated automatically?

Well given that you know it works... it would be awesome if you could try this....

If you have a backup of your .ncd before the VO code, revert back to that .ncd which had all your mirror, keyfob, coding, revert back the VO and add 8S4, and FDL code those 5 items into FRM without changing your VO or VO coding anything and see if your Variable light works.
If it does then we know you can enable it without VO coding and loosing all your previous changes.
If it doesn't then you just VO code FRM again 

Thanks for the update


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

For those lines where you see multiple values I picked F10, but I noticed that selecting any of the values that say ON is equal to selecting werte 01... it seems that activating one of them means activating all.

I don't have a backup of of my NCD and in all honestly I would prefer to not touch so much stuff back and forth; as I said I'm still a rookie at coding. Also, in the case of the 6 series the big challenge was to at least make it work because so far it hasn't been done at all for the F06/F12/F13 cars. I would think that the best scenario to try what you propose would be a car that has never had the glare free enabled so to have a "fresh" sample in that sense.

How did it go with your car? you mentioned you would try it.

Other than that, I'll be more than happy to check in my car and answer whatever you guys need about the 6 series.

when I have some free time I'll have a look on my 2013 X5 and see if I find any similar options in there  it has the "regular" HBA and must have an FLA module



mvaccaro said:


> I see so only FRM was affected.... maybe KAFAS gets changed if you also remove 5AP (which you already said you can't)...
> One question how did you change C_AFS_ENA or the LUT_FLC that have multiple values sparated by comas like "F###,F####,F####" did you just change the werte and the rest got updated automatically?
> 
> Well given that you know it works... it would be awesome if you could try this....
> ...


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

I have an F22... problem is i didn't get the $250 HBA option as I thought I would never use it... but I would have if I knew that I could get the anti-dazle and VLD....

So what I think I can get is the VLD which just changes with speed but I won't get the high beam automatic as I don't think I have the cameras in the mirror for it to work and I don't have the HBA button either on the left lever on the steering...

So my best option is to remove 8S4 and VO code FEM_BODY (my equiv to FRM) or try to FDL code the individual items.... thing is I'm not sure how to tell the difference to know if VLD is working or not.... supossedly it should lit the road differently if you are going at low speeds than if you are going at higher speeds


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

ah that sucks, especially because it is such an inexpensive option!

Last night the first thing I did was to remove 8S4 and VO code and did a test drive. The change is very noticeable, at least with LED lights. I would say give it a try and if it works you will know right away. Something I noticed immediately after I enabled VLD  was the autocheck of the lights when the car starts: without VLD the beam pattern will move down and then up. with VLD the lights move outwards-inwards and then down-up. Also when driving you see how the beam pattern points further ahead after around 30 MPH... It's very noticeable, so as I said give it a go :thumbup:



mvaccaro said:


> I have an F22... problem is i didn't get the $250 HBA option as I thought I would never use it... but I would have if I knew that I could get the anti-dazle and VLD....
> 
> So what I think I can get is the VLD which just changes with speed but I won't get the high beam automatic as I don't think I have the cameras in the mirror for it to work and I don't have the HBA button either on the left lever on the steering...
> 
> So my best option is to remove 8S4 and VO code FEM_BODY (my equiv to FRM) or try to FDL code the individual items.... thing is I'm not sure how to tell the difference to know if VLD is working or not.... supossedly it should lit the road differently if you are going at low speeds than if you are going at higher speeds


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

Ya I know... i should have checked the damn $250 option box.....
Ok i'll give it a try...

Did you write the modified VO to your car or you just VO coded the module?
I think the advantage of writing the VO to the car is that if dealer does an update then the VO will stay the same so you don't lose the anti-dazle or the VLD....


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, I wrote the modified VO back to the car.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.



mvaccaro said:


> Ya I know... i should have checked the damn $250 option box.....
> Ok i'll give it a try...
> 
> Did you write the modified VO to your car or you just VO coded the module?
> I think the advantage of writing the VO to the car is that if dealer does an update then the VO will stay the same so you don't lose the anti-dazle or the VLD....


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

OK.... No World Cup tomorrow so will give this a try..

Remove 8S4 from VO
VO code FEM_BODY
backup fem_body ncd

Remove 5AP from VO
VO code FEM_BODY
backup fem_body ncd

FDL code back everything that blew away after FO code

This way I will be able to diff stock from - 8S4 - 5AP


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

DR1er said:


> with VLD the lights move outwards-inwards and then down-up. Also when driving you see how the beam pattern points further ahead after around 30 MPH... It's very noticeable, so as I said give it a go :thumbup:


Do you notice the outwards-inwards movement from the inside the car or did you get out and look at the headlights directly?


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

mvaccaro said:


> Do you notice the outwards-inwards movement from the inside the car or did you get out and look at the headlights directly?


I noticed from inside of the the car. I think it's quite easy to see, of course when it's dark!


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok I just realized i don't have 5AC so I can't remove 5AP cause it's not even there lol..... so just did 8S4

Before removing (8S4) - Variable light decoded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5DCC8HvIA8

After removing (8S4) - Variable light coded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tXhJr9i9JQ

I can see that after, now the beam widens to the left also.... is this what you noticed too ?


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

here is the diff... on my FEM_BODY

D:\BMW\BMW coding backup\M235i\6-27-2014\FWL's>fc "before remove 8S4.fwl" "after remove 8S4.fwl"
Comparing files before remove 8S4.fwl and AFTER REMOVE 8S4.FWL
***** before remove 8S4.fwl
C_AFS_ENA: F020inaktiv, F020disable, F030inaktiv, F030disable [00]
***** AFTER REMOVE 8S4.FWL
C_AFS_ENA: F020enable, F030enable [01]
*****

***** before remove 8S4.fwl
LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y: F020Codierwert ohne AFS, F030Codierwert ohne AFS [9C 9C B0]
***** AFTER REMOVE 8S4.FWL
LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y: F020Codierwert mit AFS, F030Codierwert mit AFS [9C 9C 9C]
*****


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like these 2 are the VLD

C_AFS_ENA
LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y

and these 3 are for the HBA but as i don't have HBA i think it's useless for me to activate them.... right? (update: oh wth... i went ahead and activated the following 3 too... will see what happens)

C_HBA_ENA
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA
C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA


----------



## JKing3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Can you be more specific where in the FRM module these coding options are located I can't seem to locate them in my FRM CAF file. CAFD_0000012F_012_006_023.ncd.

This is on a 2014 F06 with regular xeon lights, not LED. I have removed 8s4, I don't have HBA by defauly, but have coded it and that works successfully. I wonder If I should VO code HBA and see if these options will show in the CAF file?

Thanks.

J


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JKing3 said:


> Can you be more specific where in the FRM module these coding options are located I can't seem to locate them in my FRM CAF file. CAFD_0000012F_012_006_023.ncd.
> 
> This is on a 2014 F06 with regular xeon lights, not LED. I have removed 8s4, I don't have HBA by defauly, but have coded it and that works successfully. I wonder If I should VO code HBA and see if these options will show in the CAF file?
> 
> ...


VO Coding CAFD will not add or remove any Function Data Lines (FDL). What you see is what you get. You would need a different CAFD to possibly see different things.


----------



## JKing3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Okay, Trying to understand thanks Sean. I thought CAFD files are all the same with the same version of pzdata? Why would FDL be different from car to car with the same pzdata level? Equipment options? Which is a function of VO isnt it?

J


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No. It is hardware (ECU) specific.

For example:

Car 1 = 2011 F10 with KAFAS and F010-14-03-503 (ISTA/P 2.52.5)

Car 2 = 2014 F10 with KAFAS2 and F010-14-03-503 (ISTA/P 2.52.5)

These 2 KAFAS modules will not have the same CAFD.


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, something similar but in principle is the same: side to side and up down movement. My car has LED headlights so that should be the reason why it looks a bit different. Did you drive it? when I start driving I can see a wide light beam and after approx 30 MPH the light beam moves to the center and aims further in front of the car.



mvaccaro said:


> Ok I just realized i don't have 5AC so I can't remove 5AP cause it's not even there lol..... so just did 8S4
> 
> Before removing (8S4) - Variable light decoded
> 
> ...


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

JKing3 said:


> Can you be more specific where in the FRM module these coding options are located I can't seem to locate them in my FRM CAF file. CAFD_0000012F_012_006_023.ncd.
> 
> This is on a 2014 F06 with regular xeon lights, not LED. I have removed 8s4, I don't have HBA by defauly, but have coded it and that works successfully. I wonder If I should VO code HBA and see if these options will show in the CAF file?
> 
> ...


This is in the '14 F10 FRM but this caf is CAFD_0000106D_013_011_011.ncd
in the F22 it's in FEM_BODY

3073 C_AFS_ENA
3073 LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y

3073 C_HBA_ENA
3073 C_HBA_GRHB_ENA
3073 C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

I see... ya I think this describes it spot on....

"Variable Light Distribution has several different modes of operation (for Low Beam):

1 - City Light: Shallow and Very Wide Beam Pattern active from 0 - 50kph (30MPH) (Both Headlamps are Panned outwards 12° horizontal from center and 0.7° lowered vertically)

2 - Standard Light: Same Basic Beam Pattern as with 8S4 Enabled and Headlamp Switch Set to Auto. Active from 50 - 110kph (30MPH - 68MPH)

3 - Guiding Fog Light - Shallow and Wider Beam Pattern Enabled with the Front Fog Lamps On and Headlamp Switch in Auto and Speed 0 - 110kph (Both headlamps are panned outwards 8° horizontal from center and lowered 0.7° vertically)

4 - Highway Light - Long Throw Pattern illuminating approx. 25% further than Standard Light. Active from 110 to 250kph (68MPH- 155MHP). (Driver's Side Headlamp is panned 3.5° outwards Horizontal from center and lowered 0.25° vertically, while the passenger side headlamp is raised 0.2° vertical)"



DR1er said:


> Yes, something similar but in principle is the same: side to side and up down movement. My car has LED headlights so that should be the reason why it looks a bit different. Did you drive it? when I start driving I can see a wide light beam and after approx 30 MPH the light beam moves to the center and aims further in front of the car.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> As I said above your dealer will not help you. The car has already been built, and your Vehicle Order is finalized. All a Dealer can do now is service the car, or perform official OEM retrofits. Unless AHB is offered as an official retrofit, their hands are tied. If they did an unofficial retrofit, they could not get BMW AG to update your car's official VO to reflect S5ACA High-beam assistant, which in turn makes the car unserviceable under warranty as the dealer's ISTA/P programming software would likely refuse programming when detecting the FLA Camera ECU.


Will removing 8S4 make the car unservicable under warranty?


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

JKing3 said:


> Can you be more specific where in the FRM module these coding options are located I can't seem to locate them in my FRM CAF file. CAFD_0000012F_012_006_023.ncd.
> 
> This is on a 2014 F06 with regular xeon lights, not LED. I have removed 8s4, I don't have HBA by defauly, but have coded it and that works successfully. I wonder If I should VO code HBA and see if these options will show in the CAF file?
> 
> ...


I think Shawn already gave you a better and more in depth explanation, but to answer your question, my FRM's CAFD is *CAFD_0000106D_013_002_025.ncd* and all those lines are under section *3073 LaMaster1, FC*

Let me know if any other questions :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mvaccaro said:


> Will removing 8S4 make the car unservicable under warranty?


No. This is not a case of adding hardware like above.


----------



## nolonyc (May 18, 2012)

Scobar said:


> Did this yesterday on my F10 with only HBA. Works great. Really cool to watch it work. Coded both the FLA module and FRM module. I did a compare on the NCDs and it didn't look like a ton of changes were made to them.
> 
> Only thing that is different now, that I don't like, is that when the light switch is in the off position (not automatic) the DRLs are on, where as before the switch had to be in automatic to turn the DRLs on. Any ideas on changing back?


I also have a MY14 F10 and saw this while browsing.
FRM>3050>DRL_MODUS
Here are the options:
Comment = daytime running light mode: 
0: DRL disabled; 
1: DRL_H via high beam; U.S. halogen (without bottom) 
2: DRL_L via low beam 
3: DRL_S via separate TFLeuchte; U.S. Xenon (rings + bottom) 
4: TFL_S via separate TFLeuchte; ECE Xenon (rings + bottom) 
5: TFL_ECE (Nordland comfort) 
6: DRL_S_ohne_SL via separate TFLeuchte without tail light / tail lights; U.S. 
7: TFL_S_ohne_SL via separate TFLeuchte without tail light / tail lights; ECE

My F10 from factory came with option 6 the way I wanted it. In the off position just the DRLs are on and no tail lights. I had a MY11 F10 and it drove me crazy that the tail lights would be on when in the off position. Hope this is what you're looking for.


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a 2015 F06 640i Gran Coupe ordered (production finished today 7/21) set for ED on August 1st. The car is essentially fully loaded.

Options included are:
552 Adaptive LED Headlights
5AC High Beam Assistant
Also have the 8TH Speed Limit Info

So I am a bit confused about the are the "anti-glare" or "anti-dazzle" headlights, versus the Adaptive LED headlight my car is coming with.

Also, looking at the vehicle info, I see
8SF but NOT 5AP

I watched the BMW video for the Adaptive LED Headlights and it seems to do all the tunneling of the lights, etc. (although I know by default it is disabled in the US market.)

So my questions are:
1) What is the difference between the Adaptive LED Headlights and the Anti-Glare function that I see mentioned? Looking at the BMW video for Adaptive LED headlights, it seems that it is the Anti-Glare that people talk about.
2) How to I enable these feature(s) on my 2015 640i? Is it simply removing the 8SF options? I am VERY new at coding, so am trying to take it all in before my delivery. I already have e-sys, the cable, etc... So, any help would greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

1) means just that the lights will be adaptive like any other bmw and they will move depending on the car incline and steering input... yours are just LED instead of regular lamps... anti-glare will actually use the car front camera to avoid dazzling oncoming traffic by either moving beams outwards or shutting them of individually

2) read http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8425853&postcount=268.... not sure what 8SF is but doesn't look like anything light related, you should have 8S4 (Variable light distribution) which is not actually related to the anti glare.... seems like 5AP is not present on the 6 like it says on the post

What VLD (removing 8S4) does is:

"Variable Light Distribution has several different modes of operation (for Low Beam):

1 - City Light: Shallow and Very Wide Beam Pattern active from 0 - 50kph (30MPH) (Both Headlamps are Panned outwards 12° horizontal from center and 0.7° lowered vertically)

2 - Standard Light: Same Basic Beam Pattern as with 8S4 Enabled and Headlamp Switch Set to Auto. Active from 50 - 110kph (30MPH - 68MPH)

3 - Guiding Fog Light - Shallow and Wider Beam Pattern Enabled with the Front Fog Lamps On and Headlamp Switch in Auto and Speed 0 - 110kph (Both headlamps are panned outwards 8° horizontal from center and lowered 0.7° vertically)

4 - Highway Light - Long Throw Pattern illuminating approx. 25% further than Standard Light. Active from 110 to 250kph (68MPH- 155MHP). (Driver's Side Headlamp is panned 3.5° outwards Horizontal from center and lowered 0.25° vertically, while the passenger side headlamp is raised 0.2° vertical)"


----------



## bimori (Mar 22, 2012)

Got this going on my 13 F02 tonight. I removed 5AP AND 8S4, then VO coded KAFAS2 & FRM. I didn't think it worked (maybe I was testing wrong). Today, i coded


C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA default value is werte 00, I changed it to werte 01
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA default value is werte 00, I changed it to werte 01
C_HBA_ENA: F001enable

At first i thought it wasn't working so I went to a much darker road with some traffic and bam...it comes on i moved over and had a car in from of me, my high beam never shut off . I also noticed the left beam turn of if a car is on sweet. Pretty good tech!


----------



## tonyscv (Aug 19, 2005)

DR1er said:


> First F06 with Glarefree HBA... in the world?!!! :rofl:
> 
> Finally got this working! first of all some disclaimers:
> 
> ...


Judging by the video and my own experience coding a F10 and a F06 for this feature, yours is just limited to the varibale light distribution. I've seen VLD + no-dazzle glare-free fully operational on a F10 (my own former car) and yours isn't fully illuminating the right side of the highway (the dark side) like it should be. 5AP is missing from the F06. It exists on the F10. 5AP is what disables glare-free high beams (so removing it enables it).

With 5AP, while your brights indicator is on, your right headlight would be throwing a much brighter and higher light to illuminate freeway signs, etc. Yours isn't doing that. The beams are moving around, but the high beams aren't activating individually. When it's fully operational on a divided highway, the oncoming vehicle will get your low beam, but the dark area on the opposite side of the road (assuming no other cars) will get your FULL brights.

EDIT: This explains it. 6ers LED light arrays are too old. They don't have the full no-dazzle (glare-free) functionality, hence there's no 5AP FA code to disable it. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8131496&postcount=236

This also explains why your brights indicator is on in the video yet the light assembly isn't doing what it's supposed to. The assembly is missing the proper hardware internals to do it. I'm sure it'll be in the LCI refresh of the 6 series GC, but it's not in current gen 6ers.

Removing 8S4 will still get you variable light distribution (which is what your video shows). But you won't get glare-free high beam functionality because the LED light hardware in the 6ers doesn't support it.


----------



## DR1er (Oct 16, 2013)

tonyscv said:


> Judging by the video and my own experience coding a F10 and a F06 for this feature, yours is just limited to the varibale light distribution. I've seen VLD + no-dazzle glare-free fully operational on a F10 (my own former car) and yours isn't fully illuminating the right side of the highway (the dark side) like it should be. 5AP is missing from the F06. It exists on the F10. 5AP is what disables glare-free high beams (so removing it enables it).
> 
> With 5AP, while your brights indicator is on, your right headlight would be throwing a much brighter and higher light to illuminate freeway signs, etc. Yours isn't doing that. The beams are moving around, but the high beams aren't activating individually. When it's fully operational on a divided highway, the oncoming vehicle will get your low beam, but the dark area on the opposite side of the road (assuming no other cars) will get your FULL brights.
> 
> ...


You are partially right  because I have also noticed that indeed the high beams do not seem to be working independently even if the high beam indicator stays on most of the time on the dash; but in the other hand it is not only variable light distribution what is at work in my car because the lights do adjust themselves independently in order to avoid oncoming and preceding vehicles, which VLD does not do on its own. I did code VLD alone before GFHBA and they behave very different from each other. e.g. with VLD the car doesn't "interact" with other vehicles based on what it sees with the KAFAS camera, instead VLD adjusts the light distribution based on the speed you are travelling and the use or not of the fog lights (anyone please feel free to chime in if I'm wrong) I would say that it is like the function is partially working on my car: only horizontal glare free...?

It would really be helpful if somebody with an F10 with LED lights who has GFHBA coded would share their CAFDs for FRM and KAFAS so that I can do a comparison with what I have. Anyone? also, any F10 videos that you can share? :thumbup:


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

is it possible to code the no-dazzle high-beam assistance to my pre-LCI F10? I have KAFAS1, SLI, adaptive headlights and the normal HBA. 
Does it really bring big advantages?

Thanks!


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

is it possible to code the no-dazzle high-beam assistance to my pre-LCI F10? I have KAFAS1, SLI, adaptive headlights and the normal HBA. 
Does it really bring big advantages?

Thanks!


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

bimmerfestfan said:


> I coded these plus the obvious US/non-US modules related to HBA:
> 
> FRM => 3050 => FLA_VERBAUT => aktiv
> FRM => 3050 => FLA_AUTO_AKTIV => automatisch
> ...


He did not FDL code anything. Just remove/delete 5AP and 8S4 from your FA using the FA Editor. After you delete 5AP and 8S4 you VO code KAFAS2 or FLA3 (which ever camera module you have), FRM, both LHM's and both TMS's.


----------



## bimmerfestfan (Jan 27, 2014)

TMD29 said:


> He did not FDL code anything. Just remove/delete 5AP and 8S4 from your FA using the FA Editor. After you delete 5AP and 8S4 you VO code KAFAS2 or FLA3 (which ever camera module you have), FRM, both LHM's and both TMS's.


Noob question:

What's the difference between VO coding and FDL coding? I'm getting so confused.

Thanks!


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

bimmerfestfan said:


> Noob question:
> 
> What's the difference between VO coding and FDL coding? I'm getting so confused.
> 
> Thanks!


VO Code = Coding of all FDL's (100% of the ECU) to predetermined settings based on the Vehicle Order.

FDL Code = Coding of individual FDL's in an ECU, overriding the VO Coding.


----------



## bimmerfestfan (Jan 27, 2014)

TMD29 said:


> VO Code = Coding of all FDL's (100% of the ECU) to predetermined settings based on the Vehicle Order.
> 
> FDL Code = Coding of individual FDL's in an ECU, overriding the VO Coding.


When I try to VO Code using these steps, nothing happens after I right click and select CODE on the ECU itself (vs FDL Code with different parameters). Is it meant to be like this? Thanks!

Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE


----------



## tonyscv (Aug 19, 2005)

spadae2 said:


> OK, S5APA Decodierung blendfr. Fernlicht Assistent Decode antiglare High-beam Assistant, is a decoding for the US. So if you remove 8S4, then VO code these ECUs: ECU's KAFAS, HU_NBT, FRM, TMS1 and TMS2. The TMS 1&2 are the ECU's that control the LED's.
> 
> I did get an error on HU_NBT at first, but did it again. I made sure the car was running, lights were off. When I coded each module, The lights would light (different directions, for a few seconds so I know the code worked.


You've mentioned a couple of times that you VO coded HU_NBT, but has anyone confirmed there are binary differences with HU_NBT before and after 5AP and 8S4 removal? (i.e., is it really necessary?)


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Sad thing is almost everyone here thinks they enabled glare-free HBA but in reality it's only a crippled version of it. Your lights may be moving according to oncoming or preceding cars, they may even split but this does NOT mean you have glare-free system. There's a dynamic roller that's supposed to mask the high beam as well and this is NOT working for US cars. There are settings enabled only when you change the country variant in FA. However even with that, it still needs further coding. So almost everyone here is dazzling others on a daily basis while thinking their system is working.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

shadowyman said:


> Sad thing is almost everyone here thinks they enabled glare-free HBA but in reality it's only a crippled version of it. Your lights may be moving according to oncoming or preceding cars, they may even split but this does NOT mean you have glare-free system. There's a dynamic roller that's supposed to mask the high beam as well and this is NOT working for US cars. There are settings enabled only when you change the country variant in FA. However even with that, it still needs further coding. So almost everyone here is dazzling others on a daily basis while thinking their system is working.


Can you provide more details on the required coding? I wouldn't mind trying it out.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Motorboat411 said:


> Can you provide more details on the required coding? I wouldn't mind trying it out.


See this Thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=849011


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

shadowyman said:


> Sad thing is almost everyone here thinks they enabled glare-free HBA but in reality it's only a crippled version of it. Your lights may be moving according to oncoming or preceding cars, they may even split but this does NOT mean you have glare-free system. There's a dynamic roller that's supposed to mask the high beam as well and this is NOT working for US cars. There are settings enabled only when you change the country variant in FA. However even with that, it still needs further coding. So almost everyone here is dazzling others on a daily basis while thinking their system is working.


How do you know it's not working as designed?


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

ktula said:


> How do you know it's not working as designed?


Do you see a complete blackout around the preceding car or see any slight lighting? When HBA is working, turn it off and see if any lighting on the preceding car has changed. It's very unlikely it works fine. There're parameters enabled for glare-free that is country variant. It's like VO coding after removing 5AP. The country variant also enables additional settings.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hlpL5kVCNI

Is it like this? Do you see sharp cutouts around the preceding car?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shadowyman said:


> Sad thing is almost everyone here thinks they enabled glare-free HBA but in reality it's only a crippled version of it. Your lights may be moving according to oncoming or preceding cars, they may even split but this does NOT mean you have glare-free system. There's a dynamic roller that's supposed to mask the high beam as well and this is NOT working for US cars. There are settings enabled only when you change the country variant in FA. However even with that, it still needs further coding. So almost everyone here is dazzling others on a daily basis while thinking their system is working.


"Almost everyone" seems quite a bit of a generalization based on your experience with your car (which I understand to have Xenons per your other thread).

Out of curiosity, I checked the TMS module in my car (a 2015 F82 with both the Lighting and Diver Assistance packages and glare-free HBA activated by VO coding): there is indeed a parameter BIX_KL_VERBAUT in TMS and it is set to Walze as in the European variant. Therefore the dynamic roller is working on my US car. I have no malfunction errors and I did not change the country variant in FA or do any FDL coding relating to HBA.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> "Almost everyone" seems quite a bit of a generalization based on your experience with your car (which I understand to have Xenons per your other thread).
> 
> Out of curiosity, I checked the TMS module in my car (a 2015 F82 with both the Lighting and Diver Assistance packages and glare-free HBA activated by VO coding): there is indeed a parameter BIX_KL_VERBAUT in TMS and it is set to Walze as in the European variant. Therefore the dynamic roller is working on my US car. I have no malfunction errors and I did not change the country variant in FA or do any FDL coding relating to HBA.


Have you coded VO coded TMS? Yeah, if it's set to Walze then it's working as it should be. Do you have LED package? If it's set to Walze by default in LED package, then I can't comment on that.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shadowyman said:


> Have you coded VO coded TMS? Yeah, if it's set to Walze then it's working as it should be. Do you have LED package? If it's set to Walze by default in LED package, then I can't comment on that.


Yes, I have VO coded both TMS modules and I have the F82 Lighting package, which includes adaptive LED. Tunneling appears to be working as it should.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> Yes, I have VO coded both TMS modules and I have the F82 Lighting package, which includes adaptive LED. Tunneling appears to be working as it should.


Yeah you should be good to go. Most people here did think TMS was an optional module to VO code. So they just did FLA/KAFAS and FRM/FEM_BODY. For those I believe it doesn't work as intended. Or let's hope for the best and assume all LEDs have TMS coded with Walze so they don't need to.

In Xenon cars, setting that to Walze will cauuse light malfunction errors. What else did you VO code?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shadowyman said:


> Yeah you should be good to go. Most people here did think TMS was an optional module to VO code. So they just did FLA/KAFAS and FRM/FEM_BODY. For those I believe it doesn't work as intended. Or let's hope for the best and assume all LEDs have TMS coded with Walze so they don't need to.
> 
> In Xenon cars, setting that to Walze will cauuse light malfunction errors. What else did you VO code?


I did originally VO code the KAFAS and FEM_BODY modules only and got unsatisfactory results. I later VO coded the TMS and LHM modules and that definitely made a difference. Just to be sure, I finally VO coded all modules other than DME but I am fairly confident that did not make any additional difference on my car.

Correction: I was actually wrong about the fact that VO coding the TMS and LHM modules made a difference: see post #404.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> I did originally VO code the KAFAS and FEM_BODY modules only and got unsatisfactory results. I later VO coded the TMS and LHM modules and that definitely made a difference. Just to be sure, I finally VO coded all modules other than DME but I am fairly confident that did not make any additional difference on my car.


Would it be too much if I asked you to remove "5AC"-HBA from FA and VO code your TMS then add it back VO code again and share your before and after TMS cafd files with me? I want to compare if it's 5AC making the difference or LED packages have this by default. Because I added 5AC and it did change things in FRM, KAFAS etc but nothing in TMS. Only changing country variant sets it to Walze. So I'm trying to understand what's going wrong here. Thanks!


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

shadowyman said:


> Do you see a complete blackout around the preceding car or see any slight lighting? When HBA is working, turn it off and see if any lighting on the preceding car has changed. It's very unlikely it works fine. There're parameters enabled for glare-free that is country variant. It's like VO coding after removing 5AP. The country variant also enables additional settings.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hlpL5kVCNI
> 
> Is it like this? Do you see sharp cutouts around the preceding car?


Thanks. Does the glare-free HBA work differently on Xenon versus LED?

What i want to know is how to put the car in the demo mode like in the video, to demonstrate that glare-free HBA is indeed working!


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

ktula said:


> Thanks. Does the glare-free HBA work differently on Xenon versus LED?
> 
> What i want to know is how to put the car in the demo mode like in the video, to demonstrate that glare-free HBA is indeed working!


They should work the same whether LED or Xenon. But enabling this on Xenon is trickier.

Unfortunately you can't as in this video. One way is to find a car with tail lights on and park behind. Then set HBA enable speed to 0 for both parameters. After that, put your car in Reverse gear and accelarate like maybe 1mph. Once accelarated 1mph, put the gear in Neutral. Then HBA should come on as long as your speed is 1mph and you're creeping backwards.

Other way is of course when you're behind a car, and HBA is on, turn off your HBA and see if any of the lighting on the back bumper of the front car has changed (even if the light was pointing towards the road edge). This is the most sure way to know if your light is bleeding. Another way is checking your TMS module and see what BIX_KL_VERBAUT is set to. If set to "Walze" it's most likely working as expected.

Also check this video:

At 2:50 mark, notice the sharp cutouts when light are splitting. It's a complete blackout within the box. It's very obvious and there's no guesswork if it's working like this.

https://youtu.be/CBUYm5AghVI


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shadowyman said:


> Would it be too much if I asked you to remove "5AC"-HBA from FA and VO code your TMS then add it back VO code again and share your before and after TMS cafd files with me? I want to compare if it's 5AC making the difference or LED packages have this by default. Because I added 5AC and it did change things in FRM, KAFAS etc but nothing in TMS. Only changing country variant sets it to Walze. So I'm trying to understand what's going wrong here. Thanks!


It would be easier if somebody who has LED without HBA could post what their BIX_KL_VERBAUT is set to, so that I do not have to VO code twice. Otherwise I will check it for you.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> It would be easier if somebody who has LED without HBA could post what their BIX_KL_VERBAUT is set to, so that I do not have to VO code twice. Otherwise I will check it for you.


Thanks a ton dmnc02, I honestly doubt someone will.

Most people are confident it's working fine as soon as they see lights are avoiding cars, or splitting.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnc02 said:


> The omniscient ShawnSheridan will correct me if I am wrong, but I believe VLD (unlike adaptive headlights) only responds to the speed information provided by the central gateway module and does not rely on a camera.
> 
> This document provides a detailed description of the operation of VLD, adaptive headlights and no-glare HBA:
> 
> Non-glare high-beam assistant.pdf


Correct. VLD is not camera based.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

The pdf is very informative, this is quite a complicated system with lots of hardware components.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just did a test run with two US BMWs with Xenons headlights and Anti-glare coding (as posted on this forum). One car was a LCI F10 (5-series) other LCI F01 (7-series). *In short: Anti-Glare is Glaring other road users!*

In first run, I (in F10) was behind the other car (F01) and noticed the typical Anti-glare function enable i.e. left high-beam was turned off while right high-beam was On and pointed outwards. I asked the guy in front and he said that he was noticing glare. Then I kept increasing the distance between the cars until both high-beams turned On. Although, both beams were pointed outwards, the guy in front still reported glare.

Then I got in the front to see how much glare actually is there. The guy in F01 repeated the same procedure, first he was behind me somewhat closely (one high beam on) and then he increased distance (both high beams on). To be honest, both times it felt like his high-beams were directly aimed at me. I was being glared pretty thoroughly - and that's with the Auto-dimming rear-view mirror. At one point, I quickly turned back to see how much actual "glare" was there and it was a LOT! There is no way this is slight light leakage that some guys think it is. It's pretty bad guys!

I'm going to turn off the Anti-Glare feature for now and only leave the basic HBA enabled unless someone figures this out.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAKqXk3wXbo

1:38. This is an excellent example of a tunnel being created using some sort of cutoff mechanism/roller in front of the headlamps. Notice how defined the tunnel is and that there is no high-beam leakage.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I pretty much gave up on this. Since I don't know any European cars with xenons and this feature is enabled out of factory, it's really hard to say why this is not working for us. I know that changing car origin to European sets this value to Walze but doing so in our cars cause a fatal error. At the same time I also know American LED cars have this also set to Walze but no issues are there. So it's either American xenons don't have these mechanical piece of hardware or some other setting in TMS actually disables the error checking mechanism. Because I've noticed there are many changes in TMS between LED and xenon, I can't really single out which parameter this can be. Unfortunately I can't do this alone without some guidance from someone who is better at understanding the technology behind and the parameters needed. I just wanted everyone to know unles you have LED package, this is not working for you.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shadowyman said:


> Well I pretty much gave up on this. Since I don't know any European cars with xenons and this feature is enabled out of factory, it's really hard to say why this is not working for us. I know that changing car origin to European sets this value to Walze but doing so in our cars cause a fatal error. At the same time I also know American LED cars have this also set to Walze but no issues are there. So it's either American xenons don't have these mechanical piece of hardware or some other setting in TMS actually disables the error checking mechanism. Because I've noticed there are many changes in TMS between LED and xenon, I can't really single out which parameter this can be. Unfortunately I can't do this alone without some guidance from someone who is better at understanding the technology behind and the parameters needed. I just wanted everyone to know unles you have LED package, this is not working for you.


I have adaptive LEDs, but I am now wondering if I should also try to set the car type to ECE and VO code again the relevant modules in order to ensure that glarefree HBA is working as it should. There are definitely parameters that appear to be relevant and are affected by the geographical location.

For example, the parameter LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD > M14 shows the following comment and options for the F030:

Comment = glare free highbeam / Blendfreies Fernlicht PWM-brightness channel 1-7 range: [0-250] resolution: 1 digit = 0,4% unit: percent

OPTIONS
initwert = 19 FA 19 00 FA C8 C8
init_ECE_F030 = FA 00 FA 00 FA FA 00
init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA FA 00 FA FA 00
init_US_F030 = FA 4B 7D 00 C8 C8 FA

So, from the comment, it appears to control the brightness of the high beam when glarefree is active. Mine was set to init_US_F030 at the factory and unaffected by the VO coding after removal of 5AP and 8S4.

In addition, it looks like the part numbers for the adaptive LED headlights (63117377855 and 63117377856) are specific to the US, so there might be hardware differences too.

Shawn, do you happen to have an opinion on this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnc02 said:


> I have adaptive LEDs, but I am now wondering if I should also try to set the car type to ECE and VO code again the relevant modules in order to ensure that glarefree HBA is working as it should. There are definitely parameters that appear to be relevant and are affected by the geographical location.
> 
> For example, the parameter LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD > M14 shows the following comment and options for the F030:
> 
> ...


Well, I would code for European, but if it is true that the Headlight Assemblies have different Part Numbers, then this may all be a waste of time.


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> I have adaptive LEDs, but I am now wondering if I should also try to set the car type to ECE and VO code again the relevant modules in order to ensure that glarefree HBA is working as it should. There are definitely parameters that appear to be relevant and are affected by the geographical location.


Interesting observation. I feel that my LEDs are working just fine in this regard and the only people I have flashed have been folks walking on the sidewalk to the right of my vehicle. Is there any real indication to say that LED glare free isn't working as it should on F10s?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, I would code for European, but if it is true that the Headlight Assemblies have different Part Numbers, then this may all be a waste of time.


Shawn, understood: that's why I mentioned the part numbers.



joder said:


> Interesting observation. I feel that my LEDs are working just fine in this regard and the only people I have flashed have been folks walking on the sidewalk to the right of my vehicle. Is there any real indication to say that LED glare free isn't working as it should on F10s?


I too feel that they are pretty much doing what they should. My only concern is making sure that there is no light leakage when the tunnel is active (following other cars). I have been flashed occasionally, although I suspect this is due to the fact that the car in front of me is puzzled by seeing all four headlights active, with two of them dimming occasionally when other cars pass by. I should really try following my wife's car on a freeway at night and see if she is bothered at all by the lights.


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> Shawn, understood: that's why I mentioned the part numbers.
> 
> I too feel that they are pretty much doing what they should. My only concern is making sure that there is no light leakage when the tunnel is active (following other cars). I have been flashed occasionally, although I suspect this is due to the fact that the car in front of me is puzzled by seeing all four headlights active, with two of them dimming occasionally when other cars pass by. I should really try following my wife's car on a freeway at night and see if she is bothered at all by the lights.


That would be awesome if you can do that. If we have fog anytime soon in Houston I will go out with my GoPro and see what I can capture.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

What about Canadians...do the get the European anti-glare system and SEA identification? If so, we can compare our part numbers & coding with theirs.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> What about Canadians...do the get the European anti-glare system and SEA identification? If so, we can compare our part numbers & coding with theirs.


For the 4-series (which is what I checked), the ETK database only shows ECE and USA variants, but I don't know which variant applies to Canadian cars. It would indeed be interesting to find out whether or not Canadian cars come from the factory with no-glare HBA disabled.

BTW, the USA adaptive LED headlights are more expensive (by almost 30%) than the ECE ones: it would be odd if they have any functional limitation.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

No matter what, I know that it's no other parameter but the Walze parameter for this thing to work completely. As I mentioned before, in a comment in FRM module, it says shutter control has been moved to TMS for LCI xenon cars. The key is figuring out why enabling it in our cars causes the problem. I'm leaning towards hardware variation even more now. Since BMW knows anti-glare is not for USA, they might as well have decided to not include rollers in our cars. I wish we could look up the technical specs of the headlight module to figure out if they come with rollers. LEDs may be different as people pay extra for them. Wish there was a way to confirm there was a roller in our headlights.

If I believed in the presence of this little guy, I'd be more willing to crack this. Another thing I had noticed after enabling Walze was headlights were actually more active at a standstill. Like when turning on the car, they actually made more left-right moves etc, which current coding doesn't.

*I actually want to give $500 award to whoever can solve this problem.*


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

It looks like Canadian cars also have 5AP and 8S4 added to the VO.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

joder said:


> That would be awesome if you can do that. If we have fog anytime soon in Houston I will go out with my GoPro and see what I can capture.


My wife and I just went for a test drive. I followed her car for about 40 minutes on a freeway and some dark suburban roads, alternating between HBA and regular low beams. She wasn't bothered at all by HBA, but just noticed that the car looked a bit odd with HBA on, as the passenger side beam looked brighter than the driver side one.

So, at least with adaptive LEDs and the KAFAS camera, no-glare HBA appears to be working as it should, confirming my perception from the driver's seat. Moreover, as mentioned in post #404, activating this feature on cars equipped with LEDs, KAFAS and HBA can be easily done by FDL coding, as only 5 parameters need to be modified.

This and Euro MDM are by far my favorite coded features and make the car much more enjoyable. :banana:


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> My wife and I just went for a test drive. I followed her car for about 40 minutes on a freeway and some dark suburban roads, alternating between HBA and regular low beams. *She wasn't bothered at all by HBA, but just noticed that the car looked a bit odd with HBA on, as the passenger side beam looked brighter than the driver side one. *


The car your wife was driving, does it have auto-dimming rear view mirror? During my test, when I was in the front, at first I thought that the glare wasn't bad - because auto-dimming (in my F10) was making it less obvious. I made the same observation, i.e. one light just looks brighter than the other. However, when I turned around and looked straight through the rear window, the glare/brightness of the right-headlight was very obvious.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> The car your wife was driving, does it have auto-dimming rear view mirror? During my test, when I was in the front, at first I thought that the glare wasn't bad - because auto-dimming (in my F10) was making it less obvious. I made the same observation, i.e. one light just looks brighter than the other. However, when I turned around and looked straight through the rear window, the glare/brightness of the right-headlight was very obvious.


Yes, her car has an auto-dimming rear view mirror.

As mentioned, I alternated between low beams and no-glare high beams and asked her if she noted one setting being more of a nuisance while driving than the other. She didn't. I don't see the relevance of turning around and looking straight through the rear view mirror: as far as I am concerned, as long as the system does not glare drivers in regular driving situations, it is working as it should.

Based on what I can see from the driver's seat, I really don't think a non-dimming rear view mirror would have changed the outcome (as I don't see a significant difference in the amount of light hitting the car in front of me when switching from low beams to no-glare high beams), but the only way to be sure is for somebody to repeat the test with a car with a non-dimming mirror: unfortunately I don't have one.


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> My wife and I just went for a test drive. I followed her car for about 40 minutes on a freeway and some dark suburban roads, alternating between HBA and regular low beams. She wasn't bothered at all by HBA, but just noticed that the car looked a bit odd with HBA on, as the passenger side beam looked brighter than the driver side one.
> 
> So, at least with adaptive LEDs and the KAFAS camera, no-glare HBA appears to be working as it should, confirming my perception from the driver's seat. Moreover, as mentioned in post #404, activating this feature on cars equipped with LEDs, KAFAS and HBA can be easily done by FDL coding, as only 5 parameters need to be modified.
> 
> This and Euro MDM are by far my favorite coded features and make the car much more enjoyable. :banana:


Thank you and your wife for doing this! Once we get some fog I will have to give this a try.

What is the Euro MDM exactly? Can it be done on the 535? Should it be done on the 535? Sounds like something to do with handling.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

joder said:


> Thank you and your wife for doing this! Once we get some fog I will have to give this a try.
> 
> What is the Euro MDM exactly? Can it be done on the 535? Should it be done on the 535? Sounds like something to do with handling.


Looking forward to your test.

MDM (M Dynamic Mode) is a setting of DSC only available on M cars. On US F8x cars this setting is more restrictive than the equivalent one on ECE cars. Luckily, Shawn was able to compare the CAFD files for the two settings and identify the differences.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

shadowyman said:


> No matter what, I know that it's no other parameter but the Walze parameter for this thing to work completely. As I mentioned before, in a comment in FRM module, it says shutter control has been moved to TMS for LCI xenon cars. The key is figuring out why enabling it in our cars causes the problem. I'm leaning towards hardware variation even more now. Since BMW knows anti-glare is not for USA, they might as well have decided to not include rollers in our cars. I wish we could look up the technical specs of the headlight module to figure out if they come with rollers. LEDs may be different as people pay extra for them. Wish there was a way to confirm there was a roller in our headlights.
> 
> If I believed in the presence of this little guy, I'd be more willing to crack this. Another thing I had noticed after enabling Walze was headlights were actually more active at a standstill. Like when turning on the car, they actually made more left-right moves etc, which current coding doesn't.
> 
> *I actually want to give $500 award to whoever can solve this problem.*










I found this if it helps. Looks like its possible with Xenons.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> Here's how LEDs create tunnel without using rollers:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYSix5r38qY


These "matrix LED" headlamps don't look like those on BMW's, but more like those on some Audi's and MB's. As mentioned in the illustration in post #459, the LED high beams in the BMWs have only two reflectors (not five) with an array of only three LEDs (not five) in the reflector for the no-glare high beams. So a total of 6 LEDs instead of 25: likely not sufficient to give enough flexibility in the positioning of the tunnel without the assistance of a roller of some sort.

How do you explain the fact that setting BIX_KL_VERBAUT to Walze on the US Xenons generates an error, which seems to suggest that the ECU is getting some feedback from the headlamp regarding whether or not the roller is operating as expected (reasonable for safety reasons), while the US LEDs come set from the factory to Walze and no error is generated?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_MNfoz_PFU
> 
> Watch from 0:06 - 0:10. You can see a tunnel being created, pause at 0:10 and notice how "sharp" the tunnel is. Are you seeing a similar sharp tunnel effect from your headlights as well? or is it more of a headlights pointing towards the sides effect?





Motorboat411 said:


> Another excellent example of how the tunnel should look like...check out the sharpness and definition at 0:06
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SmvjuSoCoM


Frankly, it is hard to be sure of how sharp the tunnel is without a camera and a bit of fog: that is why I asked my wife to help me check if the tunnel was working correctly.

Driving behind another car for an extended period of time and confirming that the driver perceives no glare seems to me to be the best and most direct way to check if the tunnel is working as it should.

It would be great if somebody verifies the result of the test using a car with non-dimming mirrors (as previously mentioned, I don't have one and so I cannot do this myself), but if that happens I will take it as a definite proof that no-glare high beams work correctly, with the stated coding changes, for US cars with adaptive LEDs, HBA and the KAFAS camera.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> These "matrix LED" headlamps don't look like those on BMW's, but more like those on some Audi's and MB's. As mentioned in the illustration in post #459, the LED high beams in the BMWs have only two reflectors (not five) with an array of only three LEDs (not five) in the reflector for the no-glare high beams. So a total of 6 LEDs instead of 25: likely not sufficient to give enough flexibility in the positioning of the tunnel without the assistance of a roller of some sort.
> 
> How do you explain the fact that setting BIX_KL_VERBAUT to Walze on the US Xenons generates an error, which seems to suggest that the ECU is getting some feedback from the headlamp regarding whether or not the roller is operating as expected (reasonable for safety reasons), while the US LEDs come set from the factory to Walze and no error is generated?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYSix5r38qY

Watch that video from 2:00...Note that 2:06 It's showing individual LEDs being used to control the high-beam more precisely. Now look at the picture of 3-series LEDs I posted above. Note that the "Glare Free" unit has 3x LEDs and can swivel. The Glare-free action is a combined action of individual LEDs that can be switched on/off along with horizontal/vertical swiveling of the outer-unit. The inner-unit acts as the primary tunnel creator i.e. if there is only one car in front of you the inners one will turn-off creating a tunnel.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> How do you explain the fact that setting BIX_KL_VERBAUT to Walze on the US Xenons generates an error, which seems to suggest that the ECU is getting some feedback from the headlamp regarding whether or not the roller is operating as expected (reasonable for safety reasons), while the US LEDs come set from the factory to Walze and no error is generated?


I suspect roller setting is just a "flag" to tell TMS that the headlight unit supports anti-glare feature. Probably a legacy term being used since the system was initially supported using Bi-Xenons. The reason Walze setting generates error on US-Xenons is because the "roller" mechanism is not detected by TMS. That's why shadowyman wasn't able to clear out the error codes either.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYSix5r38qY
> 
> Watch that video from 2:00...Note that 2:06 It's showing individual LEDs being used to control the high-beam more precisely. Now look at the picture of 3-series LEDs I posted above. Note that the "Glare Free" unit has 3x LEDs and can swivel. The Glare-free action is a combined action of individual LEDs that can be switched on/off along with horizontal/vertical swiveling of the outer-unit. The inner-unit acts as the primary tunnel creator i.e. if there is only one car in front of you the inners one will turn-off creating a tunnel.


I doubt very much that the LEDs in a single reflector can be swiveled (as opposed to just dimmed) individually. At the end of the video, Hella descrbes the "matrix LED" system as being "mechanism free", i.e., not requiring a motor, unlike the LED system used by BMW.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> I suspect roller setting is just a "flag" to tell TMS that the headlight unit supports anti-glare feature. Probably a legacy term being used since the system was initially supported using Bi-Xenons. The reason Walze setting generates error on US-Xenons is because the "roller" mechanism is not detected by TMS. That's why shadowyman wasn't able to clear out the error codes either.


This also seems very unlikely to me.

As far as I can tell, there is nothing in the TMS module that identifies whether the headlamps are Xenons or LEDs (there is a separate LHM module for LEDs): thus, if detecting the absence of a roller causes the TMS module to generate an error with Xenons, the same should happen with LEDs.

Also, the Comment for the BIX_KL_VERBAUT parameter in TMS says "BIX_KL_VERBAUT := 1 => FLK mit BiXenon KLappe ce; BIX_KL_VERBAUT := 0 => FLK mit Walze". Note that it does *not *say "BIX_KL_VERBAUT := 0 => FLK mit BiXenon Walze ce", so I don't think this is just a legacy option.


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Car must have either FLA or KAFAS Camera, and SZL Stalk with HBA Switch. If you do not have factory 5AC HBA, then you have no FLA Camera, and if you have no factory SLI, then your only shot at having KAFAS Camera is if car has LDW (Lane Departure Warning). So, you need at the minimum to retrofit the SZL Stalk with HBA Switch, and FLA Camera if you do not have KAFAS Camera for LDW now. And if you need to retrofit FLA (or KAFAS), you likely need a new Windscreen and Mirror Housing.


Shawn, sorry to be a bit off-topic, but do we need additional hardware for HBA to work or only the HBA Switch + coding?
I have Lane Departure, so KAFAS2 is present in my F15.


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Motorboat411, I've been following some of your discussions on Anti-Glare HB xenons, at one point you mentioned that everything was working flawlessly and you had successfully coded HBA to be always on which was a needed prerequisite for AG feature to be turned on. Do you still have this setup? Can you please explain how you did it? 
Thanks 

P.S. I have KAFAS2, Xenons and no HBA


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

lillyONzulily said:


> Motorboat411, I've been following some of your discussions on Anti-Glare HB xenons, at one point you mentioned that everything was working flawlessly and you had successfully coded HBA to be always on which was a needed prerequisite for AG feature to be turned on. Do you still have this setup? Can you please explain how you did it?
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. I have KAFAS2, Xenons and no HBA


Which car do you have? Do you have LED headlamps?

You basically out of luck if you have xenons in that you won't get the cool Anti-glare feature but you might still be able to get the basic High-beam assist, in which high-beams are just turned on/off.

If you have LEDs, I strongly suspect that you might be able to enable the full anti-glare feature.


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Motorboat411 said:


> Which car do you have? Do you have LED headlamps?
> 
> You basically out of luck if you have xenons in that you won't get the cool Anti-glare feature but you might still be able to get the basic High-beam assist, in which high-beams are just turned on/off.
> 
> If you have LEDs, I strongly suspect that you might be able to enable the full anti-glare feature.


I have Xenons. I thought you made Xenons work with AG HBA...


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

lillyONzulily said:


> I have Xenons. I thought you made Xenons work with AG HBA...


If you read the previous few pages, you'll see that we can't make the full feature work. Seems like the underlying hardware is different in our cars. I've started another thread in F10 forum, just need a confirmation from a European owner, if they confirm what I think is the reason I mentioned on previous page then we're basically out of luck.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

lillyONzulily said:


> Shawn, sorry to be a bit off-topic, but do we need additional hardware for HBA to work or only the HBA Switch + coding?
> I have Lane Departure, so KAFAS2 is present in my F15.


Allow me one off-topic post too: what a beautiful picture!


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Motorboat411 said:


> If you read the previous few pages, you'll see that we can't make the full feature work. Seems like the underlying hardware is different in our cars. I've started another thread in F10 forum, just need a confirmation from a European owner, if they confirm what I think is the reason I mentioned on previous page then we're basically out of luck.


Got it. I guess I was reading some of your older posts and had my hopes high.


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> Allow me one off-topic post too: what a beautiful picture!


Thank you. It's my daughter, modeled for zulily.com


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll be coding a 7-series with LED headlights next week. Knowing know what exactly to expect, I'll know for sure if US LEDs can be coded successfully or not. Will update next week.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> I'll be coding a 7-series with LED headlights next week. Knowing know what exactly to expect, I'll know for sure if US LEDs can be coded successfully or not. Will update next week.


Hopefully it has both HBA and the KAFAS camera 

I posted this on another forum a couple of days ago (referencing this thread), and I believe it is a valid caveat: "Let's keep in mind that, as far as BMW is concerned, 'US car with no-glare high beams' is *not* a tested (or even valid) combination for the purpose of VO coding, so VO coding for such a combination might not work as expected for all hardware."

Looking forward to your update.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Hopefully it has both HBA and the KAFAS camera
> 
> I posted this on another forum a couple of days ago (referencing this thread), and I believe it is a valid caveat: "Let's keep in mind that, as far as BMW is concerned, 'US car with no-glare high beams' is *not* a tested (or even valid) combination for the purpose of VO coding, so VO coding for such a combination might not work as expected for all hardware."
> 
> Looking forward to your update.


The car is a 750Li with LED Headlights, HBA and Driver Assistance Plus Pkg (KAFAS), so in theory it has everything and should work.

Btw, do you have LED headlights in your M4?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> The car is a 750Li with LED Headlights, HBA and Driver Assistance Plus Pkg (KAFAS), so in theory it has everything and should work.
> 
> Btw, do you have LED headlights in your M4?


Yes, I have the 563 Lighting Package (which includes 552 Adaptive LED Headlights and 5AC High-Beam Assistant) as well as the Driver Assistance Plus Package.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Yes, I have the 563 Lighting Package (which includes 552 Adaptive LEDs and 5AC High-Beam Assistant) as well as the Driver Assistant Plus Package.


Did you just VO code i.e. removed 5AP & 8S4, or did you need to manually make FDL changes as well? I guess BIX_KL_VERBAUT in TMS was _automatically _coded to Verbau_Walze_00 as well, right?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> Did you just VO code i.e. removed 5AP & 8S4, or did you need to manually make FDL changes as well? I guess BIX_KL_VERBAUT in TMS was _automatically _coded to Verbau_Walze_00 as well, right?


I just removed 5AP and 8S4 and VO coded every module, but, as mentioned in post #404, the only modules that were modified by the VO coding were FEM_BODY and KAFAS2. This might of course not apply to other vehicle configurations.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

MarkoM3 said:


> I thought KAFAS will move it away from driver !!! At least that was my understanding watching all those Bi-xenon glare free videos.


KAFAS is the camera unit on the windshield - next to rear view mirror. It processes the video feed and sends results to FRM. The FRM then directs TMS, which in turn controls the xenon projection module and the roller as well.

The only thing missing in our cars is the roller, which fails the entire system. You can still get the button and it will allow you to enable/disable Auto-Highbeam easily, but you will get the basic auto-highbeam i.e. both lights will dip at the same time. Personally, I don't think the button is worth several hundred dollars. If I were you, I'd look around and see if there is a way to get Euro headlights for a reasonable price and try those out. That way you get the full fledged feature.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

lillyONzulily said:


> Someone, please help me code HBA on my F15.
> This is what I've coded so far with no luck:
> (BDC_BODY) FLA_AKTIVIERUNG --> LDS_in_A
> (KAFAS2) FLA_ON_OFF --> FLA_on
> ...


Do you have FEM_BODY?


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Motorboat411 said:


> Do you have FEM_BODY?


Negative. I have only 3 entries starting with F -- FKA2, FRR and FZD.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

MarkoM3 said:


> ))))) no, it wasn't that bad. For first time I was actually very happy and confident after removing parts "blindly" ( no instructions etc). It was much easier than what I was expecting.


so you are our first victim to try these on.:bigpimp:


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> KAFAS is the camera unit on the windshield - next to rear view mirror. It processes the video feed and sends results to FRM. The FRM then directs TMS, which in turn controls the xenon projection module and the roller as well.
> 
> The only thing missing in our cars is the roller, which fails the entire system. You can still get the button and it will allow you to enable/disable Auto-Highbeam easily, but you will get the basic auto-highbeam i.e. both lights will dip at the same time. Personally, I don't think the button is worth several hundred dollars. If I were you, I'd look around and see if there is a way to get Euro headlights for a reasonable price and try those out. That way you get the full fledged feature.


i second that. stalk alone won't worth it.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

shadowyman said:


> i second that. stalk alone won't worth it.


You are saying, I can activate Auto High Beam without SZL button ?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

MarkoM3 said:


> You are saying, I can activate Auto High Beam without SZL button ?


Not sure, just realized you have a M3. I remember reading somewhere that you can't code Auto-highbeam with the button. Shawn can tell you for sure.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

So another question: what are guys with LED Advance Lighting package getting when ordering with car? Am talking plain out of factory without any coding/ enabling . What they get ? I know, LEDs and what else ? In US glare free is blocked.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Motorboat411 said:


> Not sure, just realized you have a M3. I remember reading somewhere that you can't code Auto-highbeam with the button. Shawn can tell you for sure.


He said opposite in my post
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=850572
He never said I can get glare free feature.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Read post #10 in my tread.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

MarkoM3 said:


> So another question: what are guys with LED Advance Lighting package getting when ordering with car? Am talking plain out of factory without any coding/ enabling . What they get ? I know, LEDs and what else ? In US glare free is blocked.


Only if it is Xenon. For what we know it works for LEDs. motorboat will test this on 7 series to confirm though. Alone stalk will just give you dumb beams which come on only when there are no cars and both go off when one is detected.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey lets not confuse each other ))) we having plenty of trouble trying to solve this mystery )))


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

MarkoM3 said:


> So another question: what are guys with LED Advance Lighting package getting when ordering with car? Am talking plain out of factory without any coding/ enabling . What they get ? I know, LEDs and what else ? In US glare free is blocked.


I don't know about all models but in 5-series you get HBA button. Behind the scenes LED Headlights have LHM modules (1 per headlight) along with TMS modules.



MarkoM3 said:


> He said opposite in my post
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=850572
> He never said I can get glare free feature.


What he is saying that you need the SZL, for 5/6/7-series we can enable HBA even without SZL.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

MarkoM3 said:


> Hey lets not confuse each other ))) we having plenty of trouble trying to solve this mystery )))


Mark, not sure what you are confused about and whether your message was addressed to me.

Basically, there are two versions of HBA. The advanced glare-free version and the dummy version that the US cars can come equipped with.

Both versions are activated either using the stalk or by coding the automatic mode that will come on by itself when it is dark. In your case, F80's can't have this coded to automatically come on due to recent changes. Hence Shawn's remarks... So what I meant was, you're probably just paying for the stalk to get a version which is not really worth it IMHO. I don't know where you live but in California, it's hard to not bump into any cars on freeway at any time of the day.

Anyhow, hope this is clear now.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Motorboat411 said:


> I don't know about all models but in 5-series you get HBA button. Behind the scenes LED Headlights have LHM modules (1 per headlight) along with TMS modules.
> 
> What he is saying that you need the SZL, for 5/6/7-series we can enable HBA even without SZL.


Correct, thats why i ordered SZL to get Bi-Xenons Lighting Package.















Instead of LED Lighting Package. 
I was just hoping I can get that cool feature, No Dazzle tunnel thingy, but hey, o well


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Motorboat411 said:


> Not sure, just realized you have a M3. I remember reading somewhere that you can't code Auto-highbeam with the button. Shawn can tell you for sure.


Shadowy I was talking to Motorboat, i understood his post as "you cant get/code Auto high beam EVEN with button".


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

But hey, bottom line, in my case, No Roller No Anti Glare feature. 
LED projector have many bulbs that can combine any type of light beam. And maybe have roller to help out create tunnel. 
Bi-Xenons, in my case, have a flap, Up or Down, in Up position blocks light beam (reflects in reverse), so you get low beam. In Down position projector gives full light beam or high beam. Bi-xenon ( Bi - two functions with one xenon bulb).
Halogen bulbs have two internal light strings, one is blocked with small flap, that one gives low beam. Other unblocked is for high beam. 
Theoretically if you replace flap/projector xenon with roller/projector xenon you will certainly need to replace control module in headlight assembly plus coding etc.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

lillyONzulily said:


> Someone, please help me code HBA on my F15.
> This is what I've coded so far with no luck:
> (BDC_BODY) FLA_AKTIVIERUNG --> LDS_in_A
> (KAFAS2) FLA_ON_OFF --> FLA_on
> ...


It might not work on your F15 (I was under the impression you had an F10). See this post: Some F15 coding


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> It might not work on your F15 (I was under the impression you had an F10). See this post: Some F15 coding


Not sure exactly how that post helps me. I've coded what he had there to no avail. 
Anyway, Shawn replied to my PM with some instructions. Will try it tonight.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

lillyONzulily said:


> Not sure exactly how that post helps me. I've coded what he had there to no avail.
> Anyway, Shawn replied to my PM with some instructions. Will try it tonight.


Did you note his comment "Also congruent with others, adding high beam assist doesn't seem to work."?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

So I proceeded to VO code the TMS modules.

The big surprise is: there is no difference in the parameters relating to the walze. In particular, even on ECE cars with LEDs, the parameter BLENDE_ENABLE_LI is set to Aus at the factory. So, as Motorboat411 had conjectured, *there appears to be no walze in BMW adaptive LEDs*.

The only system error I got after VO coding is a "Left/Right Turn Signal Malfunction", so all that remains to be done is to isolate which of the parameters below relate to the turn signals and put them back to their original values. This should be fairly easy to do (I haven't had a chance to look into it yet, but I guess it is everything with "blinken").

I think we are now very close to the solution to the puzzle.

Here is the comparison for the driver-side TMS (again, Left=US and Right=ECE):

TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG	Left: F32_LED_US = 00 71 09	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 00 61 09

Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
DWA-Blinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
DWA-Blinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
DWA-Blinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
DWA-Blinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Panik-Modus	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Panik-Modus	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Panik-Modus	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Panik-Modus	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00

IDC_STROM_LK1	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 4B	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 37
IDC_STROM_LK2	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 44	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 2F
IDC_STROM_LK3	Left: F32_552_ECE = 28	Right: initwert = 00
SML_STROM_LK1	Left: initwert = 00	Right: F32_552_ECE = 48
AZL_STROM_LK2	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 1E	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 28
AZL_STROM_LK4	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 18	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 1E
AZL_STROM_LK5	Left: initwert = 00	Right: F32_552_ECE = 18
WERT_R_LED_LK_0	Left: F01_XEN = AE 01	Right: F32_552_ECE = 28 00
WERT_R_LED_LK_0	Left: F01_XEN = AE 01	Right: F32_552_ECE = 28 00
WERT_R_LED_LK_0	Left: F01_XEN = AE 01	Right: F32_552_ECE = 28 00
WERT_R_LED_LK_0	Left: F01_XEN = AE 01	Right: F32_552_ECE = 28 00
WERT_R_LED_LK_0	Left: F01_XEN = AE 01	Right: F32_552_ECE = 28 00
WERT_R_LED_LK_0	Left: F01_XEN = AE 01	Right: F32_552_ECE = 28 00
WERT_R_LED_LK_1	Left: F01_XEN = 34 03	Right: F32_552_ECE = AE 01
WERT_R_LED_LK_1	Left: F01_XEN = 34 03	Right: F32_552_ECE = AE 01
WERT_R_LED_LK_1	Left: F01_XEN = 34 03	Right: F32_552_ECE = AE 01
WERT_R_LED_LK_1	Left: F01_XEN = 34 03	Right: F32_552_ECE = AE 01
WERT_R_LED_LK_1	Left: F01_XEN = 34 03	Right: F32_552_ECE = AE 01
WERT_R_LED_LK_1	Left: F01_XEN = 34 03	Right: F32_552_ECE = AE 01
WERT_R_LED_LK_2	Left: F01_XEN = DC 05	Right: F32_552_ECE = 34 03
WERT_R_LED_LK_2	Left: F01_XEN = DC 05	Right: F32_552_ECE = 34 03
WERT_R_LED_LK_2	Left: F01_XEN = DC 05	Right: F32_552_ECE = 34 03
WERT_R_LED_LK_2	Left: F01_XEN = DC 05	Right: F32_552_ECE = 34 03
WERT_R_LED_LK_2	Left: F01_XEN = DC 05	Right: F32_552_ECE = 34 03
WERT_R_LED_LK_2	Left: F01_XEN = DC 05	Right: F32_552_ECE = 34 03
WERT_R_LED_LK_3	Left: F10 = 8C 0A	Right: F32_552_ECE = DC 05
WERT_R_LED_LK_3	Left: F10 = 8C 0A	Right: F32_552_ECE = DC 05
WERT_R_LED_LK_3	Left: F10 = 8C 0A	Right: F32_552_ECE = DC 05
WERT_R_LED_LK_3	Left: F10 = 8C 0A	Right: F32_552_ECE = DC 05
WERT_R_LED_LK_4	Left: F15 = E0 15	Right: F32_552_ECE = 8C 0A
WERT_R_LED_LK_4	Left: F15 = E0 15	Right: F32_552_ECE = 8C 0A
WERT_R_LED_LK_4	Left: F15 = E0 15	Right: F32_552_ECE = 8C 0A
WERT_R_LED_LK_5	Left: initwert = 00 00	Right: F32_552_ECE = E0 15
WERT_R_LED_LK_5	Left: initwert = 00 00	Right: F32_552_ECE = E0 15
WERT_R_LED_LK_5	Left: initwert = 00 00	Right: F32_552_ECE = E0 15


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

There is only one way to find out what is inside those LEDs. Walze or no Walze, question is now ? )))))) Someone get that 8mm nut driver in their hand. ))
I thought about it after watching Motorboat videos and I didn't see anything even remotely similar inside projector that will create vertical flap to make tunnel cutout. I start believe more and more that we have different xenons than EU ones.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I am going to try to put together a post tonight summing up the changes that appear at this point to be necessary in order to make the adaptive LEDs on US F3x/F8x to operate just like those on ECE cars, and then I hope that people will try coding this on their cars and provide feedback on whether or not it is working as expected.

In the meanwhile, my thanks to the people who have been invaluable in getting to this point: especially Shawn for suggesting to change the country variant to ECE, Shadowyman for bringing the walze to fame, MarkoM3 for disassembling his brand new M3 in order to confirm whether or not the walze is present on US Xenons, Motorboat411 for digging out a lot of great information on NGHB, larrylam646 for helping isolate the relevant parameters in LHM and the people here and on Bimmerpost who have provided feedback on whether or not NGHB was working on their cars. I think this was good team work!


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Good man, and Yes, we need something summarized to show progress on our quest so far. But we not done yet.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

dmnc02....is it possible for you to safely drive the car with turn signal malfunction? just so you can see if ECE coding had any effect on tunneling.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

MarkoM3 said:


> There is only one way to find out what is inside those LEDs. Walze or no Walze, question is now ? )))))) Someone get that 8mm nut driver in their hand. ))
> I thought about it after watching Motorboat videos and I didn't see anything even remotely similar inside projector that will create vertical flap to make tunnel cutout. I start believe more and more that we have different xenons than EU ones.


I think it is fairly clear from both the factory coding on ECE cars and from the video the Motorboat411 posted above that there is no walze in the LEDs. I strongly suspect that the key element we were missing was the adjustment of the intensity of the high beams when NGHB is active (which is what the M14-M15 parameters in LHM do).


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Did you guys figure out which module controls Walze and which one LEDs or is it all in one ? Would be nice if someone can make little guide with module names and what their function is.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Something like pdf file, honestly I am lost in this coding language.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

*LED Headlights:* TMS, LHM, No Walze Required

*Bi-Xenon Adaptive:* TMS, and Walze Needed for Anti-Glare


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> dmnc02....is it possible for you to safely drive the car with turn signal malfunction? just so you can see if ECE coding had any effect on tunneling.


I have already coded the car back to the US default settings in order to regain the blinkers. I am now going to start coding back what is relevant using FDL coding, since it does not look as complicated as I initially thought.

Once all the relevant parameters in TMS and LHM are set to default values for ECE cars, the only thing we could possibly still be missing are a few parameters for the camera. I am very confident at this point that there is no hardware limitation in the LEDs (and we know that the part numbers for the cameras are the same).


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Looking back line-by-line at the comparison of the CAFD files posted earlier, it seems to me that the key parameters to FDL code are M1-M4, M14 and M15 in LHM. This affect the brightness of the LEDs in the different operating modes and, as larrylam646 posted earlier, make an obvious difference. Nothing else in LHM seems relevant, as the remaining parameters only determine when a fault is presumed and the behavior of the lights if a fault is detected.

As for TMS, it is clear that everything with "blinken" should be left as it is and that "Panik Modus" and "Ueberfallalarm" are irrelevant.

The comment for TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG says "Help / info at net data readout . Is otherwise not used on!" [Google translation]: so this is probably irrelevant.

Does anybody know what kind of lights are denoted by the acronysms IDC, SML and AZL?

Finally, the WERT_R_LED_LK_x parameters have the following comment: "Coding resistor LED channel 0 ... 6 of brightness class 0 For analog brightness class coding the current value of the highest brightness class is used when no coding resistor is detected. [ Physical value = coding parameters * 10 ohm ] ; lowbyte first". This seems to me to have more to do with the hardware than with the desired behavior of the lights.

So I am inclined to see what happens by just changing M1-M4, M14 and M15 in LHM as larrylam646 already did.

Any thoughts?


----------



## larrylam646 (Jul 5, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> Looking back line-by-line at the comparison of the CAFD files posted earlier, it seems to me that the key parameters to FDL code are M1-M4, M14 and M15 in LHM. This affect the brightness of the LEDs in the different operating modes and, as larrylam646 posted earlier, make an obvious difference. Nothing else in LHM seems relevant, as the remaining parameters only determine when a fault is presumed and the behavior of the lights if a fault is detected.
> 
> As for TMS, it is clear that everything with "blinken" should be left as it is and that "Panik Modus" and "Ueberfallalarm" are irrelevant.
> 
> ...


I am right now FDL coding the TMS based on your findings. I have replicated the turn signal issue... bulb out like fast blinking. I am reversing the changes one by one to try to isolate the cause.

Regarding IDC, SML and AZL, appears to be related to how much current is applied to certain led bulbs....

Will report back after I isolate the turn signal issue.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

larrylam646 said:


> I am right now FDL coding the TMS based on your findings. I have replicated the turn signal issue... bulb out like fast blinking. I am reversing the changes one by one to try to isolate the cause.
> 
> Regarding IDC, SML and AZL, appears to be related to how much current is applied to certain led bulbs....
> 
> Will report back after I isolate the turn signal issue.


Great!


----------



## larrylam646 (Jul 5, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> Great!


After spending a little more time playing with the TMS parameters, I am convinced these parameters relate to the turn signal and other related non-headlight (main and high beam) light bulbs

fdl coding the entries where the bulb is either enable/disable breaks the turn signal.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I had posted earlier (post #589) the comparison between the US and ECE factory settings for the first (driver side) LHM module. It turns out that the changes in the second (passenger side) LHM module are more complex. I did not notice this until I started FDL coding: I apologize for not checking this earlier.

Below is the comparison (Left=US, Right=ECE):

M1	Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F025 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M1	Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F025 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M2	Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F025 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M2	Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F025 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M3	Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = FA FA 00 19 FA FA 00
M3	Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = FA FA 00 19 FA FA 00
M4	Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA 00 00 00 C8 C8 00
M4	Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA 00 00 00 C8 C8 00
M6	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M6	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M6	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M6	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M7	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M7	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M7	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M7	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M8	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M8	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M8	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M8	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M9	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M9	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M9	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M9	Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M14	Left: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = FA FA 7D 00 C8 C8 FA	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA FA 00 FA FA 00
M15	Left: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = FA FA 7D 00 C8 C8 FA	Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA FA 00 FA FA FA
ERR_AL	Left: init_ON = 01	Right: initwert = 00
ERR_FL	Left: init_ON = 01	Right: initwert = 00

SF_HF	Left: init_US = 03	Right: initwert = 01
SF_AA	Left: init_US = 03	Right: initwert = 01

LB_I_MIN	Left: init_F030_US = 00 AB	Right: init_F030_ECE = 00 79


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

This is the comparison for the passenger side TMS:

TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG	Left: F32_LED_US = 00 71 09	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 00 61 09

Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
DWA-Blinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
DWA-Blinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
DWA-Blinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
DWA-Blinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Panik-Modus	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Panik-Modus	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Panik-Modus	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Panik-Modus	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00

IDC_STROM_LK1	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 4B	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 37
IDC_STROM_LK2	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 44	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 2F
IDC_STROM_LK3	Left: F32_552_ECE = 28	Right: initwert = 00
SML_STROM_LK1	Left: initwert = 00	Right: F32_552_ECE = 48
AZL_STROM_LK2	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 1E	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 28
AZL_STROM_LK4	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 18	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 1E
AZL_STROM_LK5	Left: initwert = 00	Right: F32_552_ECE = 18
WERT_R_LED_LK_0	Left: F01_XEN = AE 01	Right: F32_552_ECE = 28 00
WERT_R_LED_LK_0	Left: F01_XEN = AE 01	Right: F32_552_ECE = 28 00
WERT_R_LED_LK_0	Left: F01_XEN = AE 01	Right: F32_552_ECE = 28 00
WERT_R_LED_LK_0	Left: F01_XEN = AE 01	Right: F32_552_ECE = 28 00
WERT_R_LED_LK_0	Left: F01_XEN = AE 01	Right: F32_552_ECE = 28 00
WERT_R_LED_LK_0	Left: F01_XEN = AE 01	Right: F32_552_ECE = 28 00
WERT_R_LED_LK_1	Left: F01_XEN = 34 03	Right: F32_552_ECE = AE 01
WERT_R_LED_LK_1	Left: F01_XEN = 34 03	Right: F32_552_ECE = AE 01
WERT_R_LED_LK_1	Left: F01_XEN = 34 03	Right: F32_552_ECE = AE 01
WERT_R_LED_LK_1	Left: F01_XEN = 34 03	Right: F32_552_ECE = AE 01
WERT_R_LED_LK_1	Left: F01_XEN = 34 03	Right: F32_552_ECE = AE 01
WERT_R_LED_LK_1	Left: F01_XEN = 34 03	Right: F32_552_ECE = AE 01
WERT_R_LED_LK_2	Left: F01_XEN = DC 05	Right: F32_552_ECE = 34 03
WERT_R_LED_LK_2	Left: F01_XEN = DC 05	Right: F32_552_ECE = 34 03
WERT_R_LED_LK_2	Left: F01_XEN = DC 05	Right: F32_552_ECE = 34 03
WERT_R_LED_LK_2	Left: F01_XEN = DC 05	Right: F32_552_ECE = 34 03
WERT_R_LED_LK_2	Left: F01_XEN = DC 05	Right: F32_552_ECE = 34 03
WERT_R_LED_LK_2	Left: F01_XEN = DC 05	Right: F32_552_ECE = 34 03
WERT_R_LED_LK_3	Left: F10 = 8C 0A	Right: F32_552_ECE = DC 05
WERT_R_LED_LK_3	Left: F10 = 8C 0A	Right: F32_552_ECE = DC 05
WERT_R_LED_LK_3	Left: F10 = 8C 0A	Right: F32_552_ECE = DC 05
WERT_R_LED_LK_3	Left: F10 = 8C 0A	Right: F32_552_ECE = DC 05
WERT_R_LED_LK_4	Left: F15 = E0 15	Right: F32_552_ECE = 8C 0A
WERT_R_LED_LK_4	Left: F15 = E0 15	Right: F32_552_ECE = 8C 0A
WERT_R_LED_LK_4	Left: F15 = E0 15	Right: F32_552_ECE = 8C 0A
WERT_R_LED_LK_5	Left: initwert = 00 00	Right: F32_552_ECE = E0 15
WERT_R_LED_LK_5	Left: initwert = 00 00	Right: F32_552_ECE = E0 15
WERT_R_LED_LK_5	Left: initwert = 00 00	Right: F32_552_ECE = E0 15


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

larrylam646 said:


> After spending a little more time playing with the TMS parameters, I am convinced these parameters relate to the turn signal and other related non-headlight (main and high beam) light bulbs
> 
> fdl coding the entries where the bulb is either enable/disable breaks the turn signal.


Very helpful, thanks. So let's try FDL coding just the ECE M1-M15 values in both LHM (posts #589 and #615) and do some test driving to see how it behaves. Coding M3 for the passenger side LHM requires modifying the Werte value.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> I have already coded the car back to the US default settings in order to regain the blinkers. I am now going to start coding back what is relevant using FDL coding, since it does not look as complicated as I initially thought.
> 
> Once all the relevant parameters in TMS and LHM are set to default values for ECE cars, the only thing we could possibly still be missing are a few parameters for the camera. I am very confident at this point that there is no hardware limitation in the LEDs (and we know that the part numbers for the cameras are the same).


Sorry for interrupting, how did u set to default ? Did u save initial factory settings in some file? And how did you do it ? I am not that familiar with operating E-sys.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

MarkoM3 said:


> Sorry for interrupting, how did u set to default ? Did u save initial factory settings in some file? And how did you do it ? I am not that familiar with operating E-sys.


You set a module to its default values for the specified vehicle configuration (or Vehicle Order, VO) by right-clicking on the module and selecting "Code". This is called VO coding.

If you right-click on a module and select "Read coding data", this updates the CAFD (or .ncd) file for that module in your Data\CAF directory. This file contains a record of the currently-coded settings.


----------



## larrylam646 (Jul 5, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> I had posted earlier (post #589) the comparison between the US and ECE factory settings for the first (driver side) LHM module. It turns out that the changes in the second (passenger side) LHM module are more complex. I did not notice this until I started FDL coding: I apologize for not checking this earlier.
> 
> Below is the comparison (Left=US, Right=ECE):
> 
> ...


Thank you for the passenger side HLM comparison.

I got back from a test run before reading this post. The passenger side works as advertised by BMW in their video.

The driver side appears to be working properly with approaching vehicles.It is hard to see my driver side high-beam steer left as oncoming traffic approaches due their headlights but I do see my driver side HB dip to low-beam just prior to the approaching vehicle passing me.

I followed a couple of vehicles and the tunnel was created. They did not flash their brake lights or appeared to be distracted. I also passed approx. 10 oncoming vehicles and none of them flashed me.

The only issue I am experiencing is when following a vehicle. The driver side beam of the tunnel was not as pronounced and does not appear to mirror the passenger side. The driver side HB is either lower in intensity, aimed lower and/or is aimed further to the left. I suspect it is a combination of all three

Perhaps, caused by my TMS coding (I had not removed prior to my test) or perhaps there is additional coding required in the KAFAS camera.

Larry


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

larrylam646 said:


> Thank you for the passenger side HLM comparison.
> 
> I got back from a test run before reading this post. The passenger side works as advertised by BMW in their video.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I was wrong in assuming that the first LHM is for the driver side and the second is for the passenger side: if it is the other way around, it would correlate perfectly with your observations. Let's see what happens after both LHMs have been set to the ECE default values.

Unfortunately, I am too tired to do any test driving tonight: it will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I am looking forward to doing some test driving once it gets dark with the ECE settings for the LHM parameters. In the meanwhile, looking back once again at the differences between the US and ECE settings for the TMS parameters, these are the ones I am still unsure of:

IDC_STROM_LK1	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 4B	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 37
IDC_STROM_LK2	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 44	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 2F
IDC_STROM_LK3	Left: F32_552_ECE = 28	Right: initwert = 00
SML_STROM_LK1	Left: initwert = 00	Right: F32_552_ECE = 48
AZL_STROM_LK2	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 1E	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 28
AZL_STROM_LK4	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 18	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 1E
AZL_STROM_LK5	Left: initwert = 00	Right: F32_552_ECE = 18

These all relate to the LeuchtKlasse (brightness class) of the LEDs, but I cannot figure out from just looking at the comments in the code under what circumstances. They all have SAE or ECE settings, so the following excerpt from Wikipedia might be relevant:

"There are two different beam pattern and headlamp construction standards in use in the world: The ECE standard, which is allowed or required in virtually all industrialized countries except the United States, and the SAE standard that is mandatory only in the US. Japan formerly had bespoke lighting regulations similar to the US standards, but for the left side of the road. However, Japan now adheres to the ECE standard. The differences between the SAE and ECE headlamp standards are primarily in the amount of glare permitted toward other drivers on low beam (SAE permits much more glare), the minimum amount of light required to be thrown straight down the road (SAE requires more), and the specific locations within the beam at which minimum and maximum light levels are specified."

larrylam646, have you tried at all changing these parameters?


----------



## larrylam646 (Jul 5, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> I am looking forward to doing some test driving once it gets dark with the ECE settings for the LHM parameters. In the meanwhile, looking back once again at the differences between the US and ECE settings for the TMS parameters, these are the ones I am still unsure of:
> 
> IDC_STROM_LK1	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 4B	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 37
> IDC_STROM_LK2	Left: F32_LED_SAE = 44	Right: F32_LED_ECE = 2F
> ...


Only a guess based on my testing last night:

I believe these settings either enable/disable/adjust the brightness of bulbs/LEDs associated turn-signals, tail light and parking lights.

I do know changing IDC_STROM_LK3, SML_STROM_LK1 and AZL_STROM_LK5 independently will break the turn signal functionality i.e. cause a bulb-out fast flashing. I suspect the tail light assemblies are different for Europe and contain different bulbs/LEDs configuration compared to NA that can be independently controlled.

I think the other changes appear to reduce/increase the brightness of existing tail/parking/turn-signal bulbs/LEDs. When I made these changes on the left side and compared to the right side (unchanged), I did not see any obvious differences in brightness.

I do know from my motorcycle days when swapping out NA for European turn signals assemblies, the European assemblies had lower wattage light bulbs that caused the bulb-out flashing. I suspect the ECE standards call for lower wattage turn signal and perhaps parking/tail lights.

Larry


----------



## larrylam646 (Jul 5, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> Perhaps I was wrong in assuming that the first LHM is for the driver side and the second is for the passenger side: if it is the other way around, it would correlate perfectly with your observations. Let's see what happens after both LHMs have been set to the ECE default values.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am too tired to do any test driving tonight: it will have to wait till tomorrow.


The first TMS is the driver-side so if BMW is consistent the first LHM would be the driver side. I think this is the case since the passenger side headlight appear to be performing as per the BMW video in my testing last night. My issue is with the driver side headlight behaviour.

I did discover this moring I made one FDL change to KAFAS relating to 'High_Speed_switching_High_Beam" parameter (cannot recall the exact name). So this morning I re-VO'd, coded and FDL'd the Driver side LHM, both TMS and the KAFAS modules just in case I screwed up FDL coding. Will test tonight again.

Would it be possible for you to compare ECE and US for the KAFAS module? I am wondering if we have to make additional coding changes for ECE.

Thanks you

Larry


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

larrylam646 said:


> Only a guess based on my testing last night:
> 
> I believe these settings either enable/disable/adjust the brightness of bulbs/LEDs associated turn-signals, tail light and parking lights.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks.

So with the help of Larry's input, the attached PDF file summarizes the differences between the US and ECE default values for the LED modules in F3x/F8x cars. It should be much easier to read than the outputs from the NcdCafdTool I posted yesterday. Highlighted in yellow are the changes that appear at this point to be necessary in order to get NGHB operating as it should.

If anybody else with an F3x/F8x with adaptive LEDs and HBA is willing to try coding these on their cars and to post feedback, it would be greatly appreciated (you can very easily revert to the current values if needed by simply VO coding the LHM modules again). Note that before coding these changes, the crippling codes 5AP and 8S4 should be removed from the VO and the following modules should be VO coded: FEM_BODY, FLA or KAFAS2 (whichever is present), both TMS and both LHM. Of course, there is not need to do this again if it has already been done. Also, keep in mind that VO coding a module will revert it to the default values and so any FDL coding will be lost.

View attachment NGHB.pdf


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

larrylam646 said:


> The first TMS is the driver-side so if BMW is consistent the first LHM would be the driver side. I think this is the case since the passenger side headlight appear to be performing as per the BMW video in my testing last night. My issue is with the driver side headlight behaviour.
> 
> I did discover this moring I made one FDL change to KAFAS relating to 'High_Speed_switching_High_Beam" parameter (cannot recall the exact name). So this morning I re-VO'd, coded and FDL'd the Driver side LHM, both TMS and the KAFAS modules just in case I screwed up FDL coding. Will test tonight again.
> 
> ...


Yes, I will try to identify the differences in the KAFAS module at some point over the weekend. The problem is that there are likely going to be a lot of differences in that module since it also controls the Driver Assistance functions, which are country-specific.

Tonight I would really like to do some test driving instead of more coding. I am very curious.


----------



## larrylam646 (Jul 5, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> Yes, I will try to identify the differences in the KAFAS module at some point over the weekend. The problem is that there are likely going to be a lot of differences in that module since it also controls the Driver Assistance functions, which are country-specific.
> 
> Tonight I would really like to do some test driving instead of more coding. I am very curious.


I think we would only be interested in the FLA functionality within the KAFAS.

No rush and thank you.

Larry


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Tonight was my first time experiencing the re-coded NGHBs. As larrylam646 had said, the difference from the driver's seat is not subtle but immediately noticeable. The aspect that was most obvious to me and that I continued to appreciate through the test drive was that the system appeared to operate much more smoothly than before, with softer transitions between the different modes of operation. The originally-coded NGHBs now feel very unrefined by comparison. Another way of stating this is that NGHBs as originally coded would have easily caught the attention of a passenger who knew nothing about the technology: now this is no longer the case.

When the tunnel was active on slightly undulating roads, I believe I could also see the edge of the tunnel in front of me much more clearly once the road sloped slightly down, but perhaps this is simply due to having watched too many of the videos that Motorboat411 has posted in the last few days. 

Are these the full-fledged NGHBs? Hard to tell without having experienced them in person on an ECE car or without more extended testing (including feedback from the driver of a preceding car). What I can confidently say at this point is that the re-coded NGHBs are a very significant improvement over the originally-coded ones and that there was absolutely no indication in my test drive of other traffic noticing them even on very dark roads. 

Anybody who has enabled NGHBs on their F3x/F8x should really give this a try. Instructions are in post #625.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Can you have someone follow you in your coded car, and tell us if you think it's still glaring the driver in front?


----------



## larrylam646 (Jul 5, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> Tonight was my first time experiencing the re-coded NGHBs. As larrylam646 had said, the difference from the driver's seat is not subtle but immediately noticeable. The aspect that was most obvious to me and that I continued to appreciate through the test drive was that the system appeared to operate much more smoothly than before, with softer transitions between the different modes of operation. The originally-coded NGHBs now feel very unrefined by comparison. Another way of stating this is that NGHBs as originally coded would have easily caught the attention of a passenger who knew nothing about the technology: now this is no longer the case.
> 
> When the tunnel was active on slightly undulating roads, I believe I could also see the edge of the tunnel in front of me much more clearly once the road sloped slightly down, but perhaps this is simply due to having watched too many of the videos that Motorboat411 has posted in the last few days.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience. I just got back from testing and I am happy to report my driver side headlight now appears to be working properly, I could clearly see both sides of the tunnel when it was created. Also the intensity of the light on the driver side outside of the tunnel appeared to be as intense as the passenger side. So, undoing the change I made to the HIGH_SPEED_SWITCHING_HIGHBEAM parameter in the KAFAS2 appears to have fixed my issues with the driver-side headlight behaviour.

Thank you for being persistent and getting the NGHB capability working for our vehicles.

Larry


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

larrylam646 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. I just got back from testing and I am happy to report my driver side headlight now appears to be working properly, I could clearly see both sides of the tunnel when it was created. Also the intensity of the light on the driver side outside of the tunnel appeared to be as intense as the passenger side. So, undoing the change I made to the HIGH_SPEED_SWITCHING_HIGHBEAM parameter in the KAFAS2 appears to have fixed my issues with the driver-side headlight behaviour.
> 
> Thank you for being persistent and getting the NGHB capability working for our vehicles.
> 
> Larry


I actually just came back from another 1 hour drive. I can definitely see a clearly-delineated tunnel now. Will still need more driving to confirm, but this might be it.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> Can you have someone follow you in your coded car, and tell us if you think it's still glaring the driver in front?


The problem is the 6MT part of my signature.


----------



## larrylam646 (Jul 5, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> I actually just came back from another 1 hour drive. I can definitely see a clearly-delineated tunnel now. Will still need more driving to confirm, but this might be it.


The tunnel was easier for me to see tonight due to wet road surface from light drizzle i.e. the light reflecting off of the wet road surface really helped.

Larry


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

larrylam646 said:


> The tunnel was easier for me to see tonight due to wet road surface from light drizzle i.e. the light reflecting off of the wet road surface really helped.
> 
> Larry


Wonderful! Light drizzle or fog is indeed the best environment to clearly see the tunnel, but we have clear skies here tonight and the tunnel was also more obvious than I ever saw it in the 4 months I have had my car.

*Thanks again to everybody who was part of this team effort (see post #603): if anyone of the people acknowledged in that post had not generously shared his individual insights into this issue, we most likely would not have made much progress.*


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> Wonderful! Light drizzle or fog is indeed the best environment to clearly see the tunnel, but we have clear skies here tonight and the tunnel was also more obvious than I ever saw it in the 4 months I have had my car.
> 
> Thanks again to everybody who was part of this team effort (see post #603): if anyone of the people acknowledged in that post had not generously shared his individual insights into this issue, we most likely would not have made much progress.


which parameters have you changed since the original coding, would you mind sharing?


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

shadowyman said:


> which parameters have you changed since the original coding, would you mind sharing?


See post #625
and CONGRATULATION GUYS GOOD JOB


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

@dmnc02 Can you make .pdf for code-dummies ( like me ))) ) step by step what needs to be done and where in E-sys. I want to try this on Xenons if possible. I am thinking, if I can make kafas move around xenons like LEDs than I might look into modifying flaps. I got some ideas . If kafas can open and close tunnel by pointing xenons more to the middle, only flaps need to be modified. What I see so far LHM only controls LEDs configuration only. And my existing module ( whichever it is) is able to move xenons around.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

MarkoM3 said:


> @dmnc02 Can you make .pdf for code-dummies ( like me ))) ) step by step what needs to be done and where in E-sys. I want to try this on Xenons if possible. I am thinking, if I can make kafas move around xenons like LEDs than I might look into modifying flaps. I got some ideas . If kafas can open and close tunnel by pointing xenons more to the middle, only flaps need to be modified. What I see so far LHM only controls LEDs configuration only. And my existing module ( whichever it is) is able to move xenons around.


I think it will be really hard to replace Xenon projector module...finding/buying it would be even harder to begin with. Might be cheaper to transfer the lease to someone else, re-order one with LED headlights and code


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

larrylam646 said:


> The tunnel was easier for me to see tonight due to wet road surface from light drizzle i.e. the light reflecting off of the wet road surface really helped.
> 
> Larry





dmnc02 said:


> Wonderful! Light drizzle or fog is indeed the best environment to clearly see the tunnel, but we have clear skies here tonight and the tunnel was also more obvious than I ever saw it in the 4 months I have had my car.
> 
> Thanks again to everybody who was part of this team effort (see post #603): if anyone of the people acknowledged in that post had not generously shared his individual insights into this issue, we most likely would not have made much progress.


Thanks for the all the effort guys! Just to re-iterate other peoples' request, it'll be nice to see a concise list of steps to enable Anti-Glare High Beam.

Also, if you guys can do the two-car-test and provide feedback on whether it's actually glaring the car in front or not, would be really helpful.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

MarkoM3 said:


> @dmnc02 Can you make .pdf for code-dummies ( like me ))) ) step by step what needs to be done and where in E-sys. I want to try this on Xenons if possible. I am thinking, if I can make kafas move around xenons like LEDs than I might look into modifying flaps. I got some ideas . If kafas can open and close tunnel by pointing xenons more to the middle, only flaps need to be modified. What I see so far LHM only controls LEDs configuration only. And my existing module ( whichever it is) is able to move xenons around.





Motorboat411 said:


> Thanks for the all the effort guys! Just to re-iterate other peoples' request, it'll be nice to see a concise list of steps to enable Anti-Glare High Beam.
> 
> Also, if you guys can do the two-car-test and provide feedback on whether it's actually glaring the car in front or not, would be really helpful.


Yes, I will put together a step-by-step "how to" as clear as possible.

@MarkoM3, unfortunately the coding changes in post #625 are not going to help with Xenons. The tunnel is created using a different approach with the LEDs compared to the Xenons.

With Xenons, in addition to the reflectors swiveling on the horizontal and vertical axis, there is a mechanical rolling cover (walze) that masks part of the high beam as needed to avoid glare. With BMW LEDs, the reflectors still swivel on the horizontal and vertical axis, but there is no walze. What happens instead is that the high beam LEDs are partially dimmed to prevent glare (there are three individual LEDs in each high beam). The coding changes in post #625 reinstate this partial dimming of the LED high beams.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

There is a video of the re-coded NGHBs in action up on Bimmerpost: see post #250 in this thread.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

As promised in post #626, here is the comparison between the US and ECE default settings for the KAFAS camera. There are actually not many differences. I have not had a chance to go through this line by line yet.

As usual, Left=US and Right=ECE:

COUNTRY_VARIATION	Left: USA (United States) = 03	Right: ECE = 01

TSM_COUNTRY_VARIATION	Left: USA (United States) = 02	Right: ECE = 01

ROAD_EDGE_WARNING_ENABLED	Left: road_edge_detection_disabled = 00	Right: detection_for_grass_edge_and_curb_stone = 02
SPEED_UNIT	Left: mph = 01	Right: km/h = 00
THRV_AVAI_TLC_HIGH	Left: USA_and_UK = 28	Right: rest_of_the_world = 46
THRV_AVAI_TLC_LOW	Left: USA_and_UK = 25	Right: rest_of_the_world = 41

OUTER_RESET_OFFSET	Left: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = 00 00 00 FA	Right: all_others = 00 00 00 46
ONE_SIDE_TLC_REDUCE	Left: US = 00 00 00 00	Right: all_others = 00 00 02 BC
ONE_SIDE_TLC_SHIFT	Left: US = 00 00 00 00	Right: all_others = FF FF FF 6A
ONE_SIDE_DISTANCE_SHIFT	Left: US = 00 00 00 00	Right: all_others = FF FF FF BA
MAXIMAL_PREDICTION_DISTANCE	Left: for_US = 00 00 00 00	Right: default = 00 00 00 28
AS_TURN_ON	Left: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = 00 00 01 F4	Right: all_others = 00 00 03 E8
MAXIMAL_IAC_TURN_ON	Left: US = 00 00 03 E8	Right: all_others = 00 00 07 D0
MINIMAL_IAC_TURN_ON	Left: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = 00 00 01 F4	Right: all_others = 00 00 03 E8

ALLOW_SENS_CHANGE	Left: sensitivity_changeble = 01	Right: no_sensitivity_change = 00
SPEED_SWITCHING_HIGH_BEAMS_OFF	Left: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = 1D	Right: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = 1E
AMBIENT_LIGHT_MEASUREMENT_VILLAGE_DET	Left: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = 00 6E	Right: all_others = 00 00
HIGH_SPEED_SWITCHING_HIGH_BEAMS	Left: US = 50	Right: all_others = 55

REDUCE_PARKED_CAR_ADV_EARLY	Left: US = 00 7F 28 8E 4A C0 5A E3	Right: all_others = 00 7F 28 8E 4A CA 5A E3


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

These are the only ones affecting the FLA functionality:

ALLOW_SENS_CHANGE Left: sensitivity_changeble = 01 Right: no_sensitivity_change = 00
SPEED_SWITCHING_HIGH_BEAMS_OFF Left: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = 1D Right: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = 1E
AMBIENT_LIGHT_MEASUREMENT_VILLAGE_DET Left: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = 00 6E Right: all_others = 00 00
HIGH_SPEED_SWITCHING_HIGH_BEAMS Left: US = 50 Right: all_others = 55

The first one is the only one that might be worth investigating. Larry, do you agree?


----------



## larrylam646 (Jul 5, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> These are the only ones affecting the FLA functionality:
> 
> ALLOW_SENS_CHANGE Left: sensitivity_changeble = 01 Right: no_sensitivity_change = 00
> SPEED_SWITCHING_HIGH_BEAMS_OFF Left: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = 1D Right: Unknown (UNKNOWN) = 1E
> ...


Thank you for posting the difference between US and ECE for KAFAS/FLA.

I agree with your statement, ALLOW_SENS_CHANGE is worth exploring. I do not know what it might be used for since I did no see any menu in the iDrive relating to HBA. Will explore a little and report back if I discover anything.

Larry

I found a F01 KAFAS reference that discusses a "Low Sensitivity Mode" for HBA. This may be the functionality for the ALLOW_SENS_CHANGE parameter. The description of the F01 HBA Low Sensitivity Mode is:

_A low-sensitivity mode has been implemented in order to comply with the US statutory requirements. In this mode, the sensors are less sensitive. To activate this mode, the driver must press the turn signal stalk on the steering column forwards for 10 seconds with the vehicle stationary, the lights switched off and terminal 15 ON. As soon as the high-beam assistant is activated, the driver receives a Check Control message indicating that low-sensitivity mode is active. The high-beam assistant reverts to its basic state following a power cycle.
_


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Now that I have had a bit of driving time with the re-coded NGHBs, I watched again the following video that Motorboat411 posted earlier (post #587) showing the LED NGHBs on the LCI F01. I think that the clearest you can see the tunnel in that video is between 1:16 and 1:20 if you watch at 1/4 speed. It is obvious that the tunnel is created by dimming the LEDs rather than by the walze and thus it is not as sharply defined. This is exactly what I saw last night.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxN9jYMgIA4


----------



## larrylam646 (Jul 5, 2015)

larrylam646 said:


> Thank you for posting the difference between US and ECE for KAFAS/FLA.
> 
> I agree with your statement, ALLOW_SENS_CHANGE is worth exploring. I do not know what it might be used for since I did no see any menu in the iDrive relating to HBA. Will explore a little and report back if I discover anything.
> 
> ...


Reference attached


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

larrylam646 said:


> Thank you for posting the difference between US and ECE for KAFAS/FLA.
> 
> I agree with your statement, ALLOW_SENS_CHANGE is worth exploring. I do not know what it might be used for since I did no see any menu in the iDrive relating to HBA. Will explore a little and report back if I discover anything.
> 
> ...


Good find! I just tried activating the low-sensitivity mode using the turn signal stalk and received the following Check Control message: "Reduced sensitivity mode activated. This mode may blind oncoming traffic. See Owner's Manual." I searched the PDF of the Owner's Manual and there seems to be no reference to this mode.

In any case, since the mode can be switched on/off without recoding, it is going to be easy to test its effect.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Now that I have had a bit of driving time with the re-coded NGHBs, I watched again the following video that Motorboat411 posted earlier (post #587) showing the LED NGHBs on the LCI F01. I think that the clearest you can see the tunnel in that video is between 1:16 and 1:20 if you watch at 1/4 speed. It is obvious that the tunnel is created by dimming the LEDs rather than by the walze and thus it is not as sharply defined. This is exactly what I saw last night.


I saw the video posted on other forum and compared it with this one. The effect seems identical. The only thing I'd like is a visual confirmation of glare being present or not. If you guys can do a two-car-test and post on that tonight...that'll be awesome!


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Btw, I'll be coding an F01 with LED headlights and DAP+ pkg. Do you think, the programming is same for that as well? and I can't seem to find the instructions dmnc02 posted?


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Yes, I will put together a step-by-step "how to" as clear as possible.
> 
> @MarkoM3, unfortunately the coding changes in post #625 are not going to help with Xenons. The tunnel is created using a different approach with the LEDs compared to the Xenons.
> 
> With Xenons, in addition to the reflectors swiveling on the horizontal and vertical axis, there is a mechanical rolling cover (walze) that masks part of the high beam as needed to avoid glare. With BMW LEDs, the reflectors still swivel on the horizontal and vertical axis, but there is no walze. What happens instead is that the high beam LEDs are partially dimmed to prevent glare (there are three individual LEDs in each high beam). The coding changes in post #625 reinstate this partial dimming of the LED high beams.


I understand that, just want to compare codes with LEDs and xenons, just in case something is similar.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

MarkoM3 said:


> I understand that, just want to compare codes with LEDs and xenons, just in case something is similar.


Since Xenons have a single Xenon headlamp, I don't think coding values are needed. Just the actual walze/roller hardware in the projection module.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> I saw the video posted on other forum and compared it with this one. The effect seems identical. The only thing I'd like is a visual confirmation of glare being present or not. If you guys can do a two-car-test and post on that tonight...that'll be awesome!


There is at least one more person on the other forum who coded the changes today and is going to test tonight. He has been very critical of LED NGHBs as usually coded and has reported that when he tried following his wife's car, she clearly felt she was being glared. Let's see what he reports tonight.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds good...I will be coding an F01 tomorrow...will report my results as well.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> Btw, I'll be coding an F01 with LED headlights and DAP+ pkg. Do you think, the programming is same for that as well? and I can't seem to find the instructions dmnc02 posted?


The instructions are in post #625. The problem is that the ECE settings I posted for the LHM modules appear to be specific to the F3x/F8x.

Can you ask the person whose F01 you are going to be coding to send you his SVT file and the CAFD files for his LHM modules ahead of time (or can you otherwise get these files from a similar car)? If so, I have a fairly good idea about how to check what needs to be coded on that car.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

MarkoM3 said:


> I understand that, just want to compare codes with LEDs and xenons, just in case something is similar.





Motorboat411 said:


> Since Xenons have a single Xenon headlamp, I don't think coding values are needed. Just the actual walze/roller hardware in the projection module.


MarkoM3, unfortunately Motorboat411 is right: there is nothing you can do through coding to overcome the absence of the walze in the Xenons fitted to US cars. So, once you have your SZL stalk in place, you will only be able to code the standard US version of HBA, which simply turns the high beams on and off for you.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

dmnc02 said:


> There is at least one more person on the other forum who coded the changes today and is going to test tonight. He has been very critical of LED NGHBs as usually coded and has reported that when he tried following his wife's car, she clearly felt she was being glared. Let's see what he reports tonight.


It looks like the results are in  See posts #211 and #259-260 in this thread.

I did a couple of hours of additional test driving myself on very dark suburban roads surrounded by dense vegetation and the tunnel was quite obvious.

Looking forward to Motorboat411's results with the 7 series.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> There is a video of the re-coded NGHBs in action up on Bimmerpost: see post #250 in this thread.


Frankly, my Xenon "anti-glare" high beam behaves just like the video. I have never been flashed at by other drivers when i have the automatic high beam engaged. But that does not mean the other drivers were not being glared. The best way to validate is still to find another driver and hopefully to capture in video the point of view from that driver. I hope to perform that test in the near future.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ktula said:


> Frankly, my Xenon "anti-glare" high beam behaves just like the video. I have never been flashed at by other drivers when i have the automatic high beam engaged. But that does not mean the other drivers were not being glared. The best way to validate is still to find another driver and hopefully to capture in video the point of view from that driver. I hope to perform that test in the near future.


Through the first minute or so of that video there is still some street lighting and so the tunnel is not easy to see. Focus on the part starting around 1:30, when he is following other cars on a dark road.

But yes, the best way to validate is to confirm that the car you are following is not glared. If you look at posts #211 and #259 in that thread, the author of the posts states that, when following his wife's car (which does not have an auto-dimming rear view mirror), she was glared before he did the additional coding and she was no longer glared afterward.

I am actually very curious to see how this looks from the perspective of another driver, since so far I have not had a chance of seeing it myself from that perspective.


----------



## tonyscv (Aug 19, 2005)

This is fantastic investigative work dmnc02. I'll give these a try tonight to see if I see improvement. 

Did anyone try changing the Typschlussel from the USA code (KS43) to the German code (KS41) AFTER removing 5AP and 8S4 and BEFORE VO coding all modules? If I read the thread history correctly (and I may not have - there's a lot of trial and error in here  ), the edits you're suggesting are to change default LHM values to match European cars. If that's indeed true, then there should be a "master" setting that will tell the car to VO code the default european LHM values without having to edit any FDL's. I would think that Typschlussel would do that, but it may not, or there may be something else. It is probably worth some investigation as to what does, as there may be other settings that need to be modified that just haven't been stumbled upon yet?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

tonyscv said:


> This is fantastic investigative work dmnc02. I'll give these a try tonight to see if I see improvement.
> 
> Did anyone try changing the Typschlussel from the USA code (KS43) to the German code (KS41) AFTER removing 5AP and 8S4 and BEFORE VO coding all modules? If I read the thread history correctly (and I may not have - there's a lot of trial and error in here  ), the edits you're suggesting are to change default LHM values to match European cars. If that's indeed true, then there should be a "master" setting that will tell the car to VO code the default european LHM values without having to edit any FDL's. I would think that Typschlussel would do that, but it may not, or there may be something else. It is probably worth some investigation as to what does, as there may be other settings that need to be modified that just haven't been stumbled upon yet?


The process we followed was to start by changing the Typschlüssel (as originally suggested by Shawn in another thread) in order to identify the differences in the factory settings for US and ECE cars and then to isolate the relevant parameters based on the sparse comments that BMW provides, some good information about how NGHBs operate and a bit of luck.

If you just change the Typschlüssel and VO code the LED modules, you will lose some light functionality due to the physical differences in the headlamps fitted to US and ECE cars (guess how I know).

Is it possible that we missed something? Yes, but based on the testing I and others have done, I am at this point 99.9% confident that we did not.

Just give it a try and see what you think.


----------



## tonyscv (Aug 19, 2005)

dmnc02 said:


> The process we followed was to start by changing the Typschlüssel (as originally suggested by Shawn in another thread) in order to identify the differences in the factory settings for US and ECE cars and then to isolate the relevant parameters based on the sparse comments that BMW provides, some good information about how NGHBs operate and a bit of luck.
> 
> If you just change the Typschlüssel and VO code the LED modules, you will lose some light functionality due to the physical differences in the headlamps fitted to US and ECE cars (guess how I know).
> 
> ...


Makes sense. Will do.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Can you ask the person whose F01 you are going to be coding to send you his SVT file and the CAFD files for his LHM modules ahead of time (or can you otherwise get these files from a similar car)? If so, I have a fairly good idea about how to check what needs to be coded on that car.


He doesn't know anything about coding. Unfortunately, I'll have to get the cafd files myself. Maybe I can do the same as you i.e. first ECE code the LHM modules and look for differences, then FDL code manually.

Btw, how do you ECE code LHM modules?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> He doesn't know anything about coding. Unfortunately, I'll have to get the cafd files myself. Maybe I can do the same as you i.e. first ECE code the LHM modules and look for differences, then FDL code manually.
> 
> Btw, how do you ECE code LHM modules?


By changing the Typschlüssel in the VO and then VO coding, as originally suggested by Shawn in post #41 in this thread: Glare-free high beam assistant in Xenon cars.

For shadowyman's F10, the Typschlüssel was 5A53 and had to be changed to 5A51. For my F82, the Typschlüssel was 3R93 and had to be changed to 3R91. So I suspect that the last digit in the Typschlüssel denotes the country variant, with 3 denoting a US model and 1 denoting an ECE model, but Shawn is the one who can clarify whether or not this is generally the case.

Keep in mind that if you VO code with the new Typschlüssel, you will most likely get Error Codes that will need to be cleared, but I suspect that once again the only changes needed will be to set the Mxx parameters in the LHM modules to the values you get by VO coding the LHM modules with the country variant set to ECE.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

To be clear, this is the whole procedure:

1. Remove 5AP and 8S4 from VO and VO code FEM_BODY (or equivalent), FLA/KAFAS and both TMS.
2. Change Typschlüssel to ECE and VO code both LHM. 
3. Update CAFDs by right-clicking on each LHM and selecting "Read Coding Data". 
4. Backup CAFDs so that you have a record of the ECE settings for the Mxx parameters in the LHM modules.
5. Change Typschlüssel back to US and VO code once again both LHM.
6. Clear any Error Codes.
7. FDL code the ECE values for the Mxx parameters.
8. Get a well-deserved drink.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

How do I clear error codes, remember reading something about Tool32?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Motorboat411 said:


> How do I clear error codes, remember reading something about Tool32?


Clear Fault Codes:

With E-Sys:

Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and click "14 FF FF FF,31 01 0F 06,31 01 40 00 00,31 01 40 00 05,31 01 40 00 01;Clear all DTCs (clear DTC,clear Infospeicher,ZFS - DM_Lock,clear ZFS - DM_Clear,ZFS - DM_Unlock)"
Click Connect
Click Send

Or with Tool32:

Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
Hit F3
Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\F01.PRG
In the "Select Job: F01" window, select FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL
Hit F5
"Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"

Note: fs_lesen_funktional only read fault codes, FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL will delete it.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Deleted.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

I went ahead and changed Typschlüssel to ECE and VO coded the two modules (FEM_BODY and FLA) known for enabling "glare-free" HBA in F30/31 without KAFAS. I then changed the Typschlüssel back to US and VO coded the same two modules again. After that, i used Tokenmaster's NCD comparison tool to compare the two NCDs.

I was somewhat expecting to see some differences in the HBA settings but surprisingly, all the C_HBA_* FDLs in the FEM_BODY are exactly the same. The only notable differences in the FEM_BODY module are the TMS_ID_LINKS, TMS_ID_RECHTS and TMS_ID_1. I have a feeling these are not the same TMS codes in the TMS modules for those vehicles that come with it. I don't have any TMS module for my 2014 F31. There is no sign of any Walze.

Does it mean the European 2014 F31 with xenon adaptive headlights do not have rollers?


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

I have new findings with my Xenon. Today I enabled Walze without changing the country variant and to my surprise it actually didn't throw the errors it did the last time. So I went on and coded all wlz related parameters and still no errors. However I noticed that I've lost high beams. I am thinking maybe I need to code something else to be Europe as well that will enable the high beams. I will try one by one all parameters until I get to the problematic parameter. 

But now I can say it's not about Walze anymore but something else throwing off.

These are the values I've coded without any warnings:

WLZ_OHNE_ANSCHL_REF_DIR	Left: initwert = 01	Right: F01_XEN_ECE = 00
WLZ_OHNE_ANSCHL_REF_DIR	Left: initwert = 01	Right: F01_XEN_ECE = 00
WLZ_OHNE_ANSCHL_REF_EDGE	Left: initwert = 01	Right: F10_XEN_ECE = 00
WLZ_OHNE_ANSCHL_REF_EDGE	Left: initwert = 01	Right: F10_XEN_ECE = 00
WLZ_OHNE_ANSCHL_REF_EDGE	Left: initwert = 01	Right: F10_XEN_ECE = 00
WLZ_OHNE_ANSCHL_REF_EDGE	Left: initwert = 01	Right: F10_XEN_ECE = 00
BIX_KL_VERBAUT	Left: Verbau_BIX_Klappe_01 = 01	Right: Verbau_Walze_00 = 00
STROM_RAMPE_WLZ	Left: Bixenonklappe = E3	Right: F10_F11 = 43
STROM_RAMPE_WLZ_TIEFT	Left: Bixenonklappe = E3	Right: F10_F11 = 5F
STROM_NORMAL_WLZ	Left: F10_F11_Bixenonklappe = 8D	Right: F10_F11_Walze = 43
STROM_NORMAL_WLZ_TIEFT	Left: F10_F11_Bixenonklappe = 8D	Right: F10_F11_Walze = 5F
NOT_U_SENS_WLZ	Left: initwert = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
NOT_SENS_DEF_SN_WLZ	Left: initwert = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
NOT_LIN_DEF_WLZ	Left: initwert = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
NOT_SCHR_NOK_N_WLZ	Left: initwert = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
NOT_USEN_NOK_NS_WLZ	Left: initwert = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

You guys never give up. I like this team. go Team "No Glare" ))


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

shadowyman said:


> I have new findings with my Xenon. Today I enabled Walze without changing the country variant and to my surprise it actually didn't throw the errors it did the last time. So I went on and coded all wlz related parameters and still no errors. However I noticed that I've lost high beams. I am thinking maybe I need to code something else to be Europe as well that will enable the high beams. I will try one by one all parameters until I get to the problematic parameter.


It's nice to sort out the coding issue, unfortunately, I don't think without the actual European adaptive headlights we'll be able to get the full feature working.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Update on that F01, unfortunately I wasn't able to do the US vs ECE comparison - had to leave early. I did manage to remove 5AP and 8S4 and then VO code HU_NBT, KAFAS2, FRM, both TMS and both LHM modules. These are the values I see for various Mxx fields:

LHM [43]

M1 = 32 FA 64 00 00 FA FA
M2 = 32 FA 96 00 00 FA FA
M3 = 64 FA 96 00 00 FA FA
M4 = 32 FA FA 00 00 FA FA
M14 = 19 FA 19 00 FA C8 C8
M15 = 19 FA FA FA FA C8 C8

LHM [44]

M1 = 32 FA C8 00 00 FA FA
M2 = 32 FA C8 00 00 FA FA
M3 = 64 FA 96 00 00 FA FA
M4 = 32 FA 96 00 00 FA FA
M6 = 19 FA FA 00 00 FA FA
M7 = 19 FA FA 00 00 FA FA
M8 = 19 FA FA 00 00 FA FA
M9 = 19 FA FA 00 00 FA FA
M14 = 19 FA FA 00 FA C8 C8
M15 = 19 FA FA FA FA C8 C8


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> Update on that F01, unfortunately I wasn't able to do the US vs ECE comparison - had to leave early. I did manage to remove 5AP and 8S4 and then VO code HU_NBT, KAFAS2, FRM, both TMS and both LHM modules. These are the values I see for various Mxx fields:
> 
> LHM [43]
> 
> ...


I thought we didn't get the LHM? Here's the whole TMS difference:

TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG	Left: F10_F11_F18_AHL_SEA = 00 13 02	Right: F10_F11_F18_AHL_ECE = 00 03 02

LWR_ANSCHLAG_OPT_TMS	Left: F10_F11_LED_AHL_SAE = 80 A4	Right: F10_F11_AHL_ECE = 80 F6
LWR_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_TMS	Left: F10_F11_LED_AHL_SAE = 01 62	Right: F10_F11_AHL_ECE = 01 10
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_MIN_TMS	Left: F10_F11_LED_AHL_SAE = 00 94	Right: F10_F11_AHL_ECE = 00 E6
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_PL_TMS	Left: F10_F11_LED_AHL_SAE = 01 0C	Right: F10_F11_AHL_ECE = 00 BA
DEF_POSIT_LWR	Left: F10_F11_LED_AHL_US = 00 A4	Right: F10_F11_XEN = 00 F6
notProgrWlz_beiSensorDefekt	Left: initwert = 00	Right: BFL-Scheinwerfer = 03
notProgrWlz_beiSensorNOK	Left: initwert = 00	Right: BFL-Scheinwerfer = 03
notProgrWlz_beiSchrittVerlustZuGross	Left: initwert = 00	Right: BFL-Scheinwerfer = 02
notProgrWlz_beiWlzMotorDefekt	Left: initwert = 00	Right: BFL-Scheinwerfer = 02
notProgrWlz_beiUsensNOK	Left: initwert = 00	Right: BFL-Scheinwerfer = 03
lwrPosition1BeiWalzeDefekt	Left: initwert = 15	Right: F10_F11_F18_ 524 ECE = 18
lwrPosition1BeiWalzeDefekt	Left: initwert = 15	Right: F10_F11_F18_ 524 ECE = 18
ahlPosition2BeiWalzeDefekt_LI	Left: initwert = 4B	Right: F10_F11_F18_ 524 ECE_LL_nicht 807 = A3
ahlPosition2BeiWalzeDefekt_LI	Left: initwert = 4B	Right: F10_F11_F18_ 524 ECE_LL_nicht 807 = A3
ahlPosition2BeiWalzeDefekt_LI	Left: initwert = 4B	Right: F10_F11_F18_ 524 ECE_LL_nicht 807 = A3

WLZ_OHNE_ANSCHL_REF_DIR	Left: initwert = 01	Right: F01_XEN_ECE = 00
WLZ_OHNE_ANSCHL_REF_DIR	Left: initwert = 01	Right: F01_XEN_ECE = 00
WLZ_OHNE_ANSCHL_REF_EDGE	Left: initwert = 01	Right: F10_XEN_ECE = 00
WLZ_OHNE_ANSCHL_REF_EDGE	Left: initwert = 01	Right: F10_XEN_ECE = 00
WLZ_OHNE_ANSCHL_REF_EDGE	Left: initwert = 01	Right: F10_XEN_ECE = 00
WLZ_OHNE_ANSCHL_REF_EDGE	Left: initwert = 01	Right: F10_XEN_ECE = 00
BIX_KL_VERBAUT	Left: Verbau_BIX_Klappe_01 = 01	Right: Verbau_Walze_00 = 00
STROM_RAMPE_WLZ	Left: Bixenonklappe = E3	Right: F10_F11 = 43
STROM_RAMPE_WLZ_TIEFT	Left: Bixenonklappe = E3	Right: F10_F11 = 5F
STROM_NORMAL_WLZ	Left: F10_F11_Bixenonklappe = 8D	Right: F10_F11_Walze = 43
STROM_NORMAL_WLZ_TIEFT	Left: F10_F11_Bixenonklappe = 8D	Right: F10_F11_Walze = 5F
NOT_U_SENS_WLZ	Left: initwert = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
NOT_SENS_DEF_SN_WLZ	Left: initwert = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
NOT_LIN_DEF_WLZ	Left: initwert = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
NOT_SCHR_NOK_N_WLZ	Left: initwert = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
NOT_USEN_NOK_NS_WLZ	Left: initwert = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01

Standlicht Modus 1	Left: F10_524_US = 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00
Standlicht Modus 2	Left: F10_524_US = 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00
Standlicht Modus 3	Left: F10_524_US = 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00
Welcome Light 1	Left: F10_524_US = 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00
Follow Me Home	Left: F10_524_US = 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00
Remote Light	Left: F10_524_US = 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 03 00 00 00 03 00 00 64 03 00 00 2B 04 00 00
DWA-Blinken	Left: F10_524_US = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00
DWA-Blinken	Left: F10_524_US = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00
Panik-Modus	Left: F10_524_US = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00
Panik-Modus	Left: F10_524_US = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_524_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00

Seitenmarkierungsleuchte	Left: F10_524_US = 00 0F 00 00 64 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00	Right: F01 524 ECE = 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00
Seitenmarkierungsleuchte	Left: F10_524_US = 00 0F 00 00 64 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00	Right: F01 524 ECE = 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00
Seitenmarkierungsleuchte	Left: F10_524_US = 00 0F 00 00 64 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00	Right: F01 524 ECE = 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00
Seitenmarkierungsleuchte	Left: F10_524_US = 00 0F 00 00 64 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00	Right: F01 524 ECE = 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00
Seitenmarkierungsleuchte	Left: F10_524_US = 00 0F 00 00 64 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00	Right: F01 524 ECE = 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00
Seitenmarkierungsleuchte	Left: F10_524_US = 00 0F 00 00 64 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00	Right: F01 524 ECE = 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00
Seitenmarkierungsleuchte	Left: F10_524_US = 00 0F 00 00 64 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00	Right: F01 524 ECE = 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00
Seitenmarkierungsleuchte	Left: F10_524_US = 00 0F 00 00 64 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00	Right: F01 524 ECE = 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 0F 00 00

KAN_ZUORD_SML	Left: F01_XEN = 20 00	Right: initwert = 00 00
KAN_ZUORD_SML	Left: F01_XEN = 20 00	Right: initwert = 00 00
KAN_ZUORD_SML	Left: F01_XEN = 20 00	Right: initwert = 00 00
KAN_ZUORD_SML	Left: F01_XEN = 20 00	Right: initwert = 00 00
KAN_ZUORD_SML	Left: F01_XEN = 20 00	Right: initwert = 00 00
KAN_ZUORD_SML	Left: F01_XEN = 20 00	Right: initwert = 00 00
KAN_ZUORD_SML	Left: F01_XEN = 20 00	Right: initwert = 00 00
KAN_ZUORD_SML	Left: F01_XEN = 20 00	Right: initwert = 00 00
KAN_ZUORD_SML	Left: F01_XEN = 20 00	Right: initwert = 00 00
KAN_ZUORD_SML	Left: F01_XEN = 20 00	Right: initwert = 00 00
SML_STROM_LK0	Left: F10_524_SAE = 20	Right: initwert = 00
SML_STROM_LK1	Left: F10_524_SAE = 1A	Right: initwert = 00
SML_STROM_LK2	Left: F10_524_SAE = 16	Right: initwert = 00
SML_STROM_LK3	Left: F10_524_SAE = 12	Right: initwert = 00
LK_RES_KAN_5	Left: F01_XEN = 05	Right: initwert = 0F
LK_RES_KAN_5	Left: F01_XEN = 05	Right: initwert = 0F
LK_RES_KAN_5	Left: F01_XEN = 05	Right: initwert = 0F
LK_RES_KAN_5	Left: F01_XEN = 05	Right: initwert = 0F
I_OP_LOAD_SML	Left: F10_524_SAE = 10	Right: initwert = 00
I_OV_LOAD_SML	Left: F10_524_SAE = 32	Right: initwert = 00
I_OV_LOAD_SML	Left: F10_524_SAE = 32	Right: initwert = 00

Temp_Derat_Enable_SML	Left: F10 524_SAE = 01	Right: initwert = 00
Temp_Derat_Enable_SML	Left: F10 524_SAE = 01	Right: initwert = 00
Temp_Derat_Enable_SML	Left: F10 524_SAE = 01	Right: initwert = 00
Temp_Derat_Enable_SML	Left: F10 524_SAE = 01	Right: initwert = 00
Temp_Derat_Enable_SML	Left: F10 524_SAE = 01	Right: initwert = 00
Temp_Derat_Enable_SML	Left: F10 524_SAE = 01	Right: initwert = 00
Sensorauswahl_SML	Left: F10 552 = 02	Right: initwert = 00
Sensorauswahl_SML	Left: F10 552 = 02	Right: initwert = 00
Sensorauswahl_SML	Left: F10 552 = 02	Right: initwert = 00
Temp_Derat_Ramp_Time_SML	Left: F10 552 = 01	Right: initwert = 00
Temp_Derat_Ramp_Time_SML	Left: F10 552 = 01	Right: initwert = 00
Temp_Derat_Ramp_Time_SML	Left: F10 552 = 01	Right: initwert = 00
Temp_Derat_Ramp_Time_SML	Left: F10 552 = 01	Right: initwert = 00
Temp_Derat_Ramp_Time_SML	Left: F10 552 = 01	Right: initwert = 00
Temp_Derat_Ramp_Time_SML	Left: F10 552 = 01	Right: initwert = 00
Temperatur_SML_1	Left: F10 524_SAE = 91	Right: initwert = 00
Temperatur_SML_1	Left: F10 524_SAE = 91	Right: initwert = 00
Temperatur_SML_2	Left: F10 524_SAE = 9B	Right: initwert = 00
Temperatur_SML_3	Left: F10 552 = BE	Right: initwert = 00
Temperatur_SML_3	Left: F10 552 = BE	Right: initwert = 00
Temperatur_SML_3	Left: F10 552 = BE	Right: initwert = 00
Temperatur_SML_3	Left: F10 552 = BE	Right: initwert = 00
Wert_Temp_Derat_SML_1	Left: F10 524_SAE = 20	Right: initwert = 00
Wert_Temp_Derat_SML_2	Left: F10 552 = 0A	Right: initwert = 00
Wert_Temp_Derat_SML_2	Left: F10 552 = 0A	Right: initwert = 00
Wert_Temp_Derat_SML_3	Left: F10 552 = 0A	Right: initwert = 00
Wert_Temp_Derat_SML_3	Left: F10 552 = 0A	Right: initwert = 00


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> It's nice to sort out the coding issue, unfortunately, I don't think without the actual European adaptive headlights we'll be able to get the full feature working.


We just don't know... I mean I am really surprised Walze wasn't throwing off the previous error. I do remember when the variant is Europe, changing that to on and off Walze will cause error but enabled alone doesn't cause error. I'm thinking if they let this fly with LEDs, why not with Xenons?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

shadowyman said:


> We just don't know... I mean I am really surprised Walze wasn't throwing off the previous error. I do remember when the variant is Europe, changing that to on and off Walze will cause error but enabled alone doesn't cause error. I'm thinking if they let this fly with LEDs, why not with Xenons?


Did you read past few pages of this thread? There is a movie uploaded by MarkoM3 (M3). You can see the Xenon projectors in his car has a magnetic flap - not a roller as shown in the Hella Anti-Glare demo video I posted a while ago. I highly doubt that the standard magnetic flap would provide the same functionality as a roller, otherwise they wouldn't need to use a roller to begin with?

The data I posted above was for a friend's 7-series with LED headlights.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> Did you read past few pages of this thread? There is a movie uploaded by MarkoM3 (M3). You can see the Xenon projectors in his car has a magnetic flap - not a roller as shown in the Hella Anti-Glare demo video I posted a while ago. I highly doubt that the standard magnetic flap would provide the same functionality as a roller, otherwise they wouldn't need to use a roller to begin with?
> 
> The data I posted above was for a friend's 7-series with LED headlights.


I am so annoyed at BMW right now


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I have put together a simple self-contained "How To" for the benefit of people who might not have been actively following this entire thread. I hope it is helpful. 

View attachment NGHB How To.pdf


*Edit: Please see the updated "How To" in post #777.*


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ktula said:


> I went ahead and changed Typschlüssel to ECE and VO coded the two modules (FEM_BODY and FLA) known for enabling "glare-free" HBA in F30/31 without KAFAS. I then changed the Typschlüssel back to US and VO coded the same two modules again. After that, i used Tokenmaster's NCD comparison tool to compare the two NCDs.
> 
> I was somewhat expecting to see some differences in the HBA settings but surprisingly, all the C_HBA_* FDLs in the FEM_BODY are exactly the same. The only notable differences in the FEM_BODY module are the TMS_ID_LINKS, TMS_ID_RECHTS and TMS_ID_1. I have a feeling these are not the same TMS codes in the TMS modules for those vehicles that come with it. I don't have any TMS module for my 2014 F31. There is no sign of any Walze.
> 
> Does it mean the European 2014 F31 with xenon adaptive headlights do not have rollers?


Is it at all possible that the adaptive Xenons fitted to your car (as well to its ECE counterpart) are the older version that is only meant to support VLD, but not glare-free HBA? Did you have both 5AP and 8S4 in your VO?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> Update on that F01, unfortunately I wasn't able to do the US vs ECE comparison - had to leave early. I did manage to remove 5AP and 8S4 and then VO code HU_NBT, KAFAS2, FRM, both TMS and both LHM modules. These are the values I see for various Mxx fields:
> 
> LHM [43]
> 
> ...


Did you have a chance to test drive? Can you post the two CAFD files?


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> Is it at all possible that the adaptive Xenons fitted to your car (as well to its ECE counterpart) are the older version that is only meant to support VLD, but not glare-free HBA? Did you have both 5AP and 8S4 in your VO?


5AP and 8S4 were in my VO.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

At dmnc02, so now for me to test glare free HBA, how should i code my bmw. I know its not gona work with no walze but would like to try and see


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

MarkoM3 said:


> At dmnc02, so now for me to test glare free HBA, how should i code my bmw. I know its not gona work with no walze but would like to try and see


Remove 8S4 and 5AP (if present) from FA and VO code FEM_BODY, KAFAS and both TMS modules.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> Nice video. Judging from it, the HBA does seem to generate a lot of glare. I am surprised your wife felt it was acceptable even with non-dimming mirrors: I thought that the only reason my wife felt the same when I tested my HBA before re-coding was that her car had auto-dimming mirrors.


This kind of glare would not have been acceptable to me. I am seriously considering buying that used set of Euro xenon adaptive headlights from Autowin. One thing that puzzles me is i am finding no Walze related settings in E-Sys for my F31, unlike Shadowyman. If i install the Euro xenon adaptive headlights and if they do come with rollers, what would control the rollers? Perhaps these?

C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA

But the default settings for the above two after US-VO and ECE-VO coding the FEM_BODY module is 0 (i assume inactive). Changing the werte to 01 do not appear to do anything right now.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ktula said:


> This kind of glare would not have been acceptable to me. I am seriously considering buying that used set of Euro xenon adaptive headlights from Autowin. One thing that puzzles me is i am finding no Walze related settings in E-Sys for my F31, unlike Shadowyman. If i install the Euro xenon adaptive headlights and if they do come with rollers, what would control the rollers? Perhaps these?
> 
> C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA
> C_HBA_GRHB_ENA
> ...


I was surprised as well when you mentioned that you do not have the TMS modules in your car, since I thought that those were the modules that controlled the stepper motors for the adaptive headlights (both Xenons and LEDs). It is not even the case that BMW has now integrated those modules into something else, since my built is newer than yours (2015) and I have the TMS modules. Perhaps Shawn might know?

Also, I assume that if you need the TMS modules to control the walze you can inject them into the ECU, but again this is something that is best confirmed with Shawn.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I have adaptive xenons in my 05/2011 f11 but there are no TMS modules on the ECU list in esys so any coding must be sent to the modules when the FRM is coded


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

mcrussell said:


> I have adaptive xenons in my 05/2011 f11 but there are no TMS modules on the ECU list in esys so any coding must be sent to the modules when the FRM is coded


Then perhaps the control of the adaptive headlights used be in FRM in the earlier software and was later split into the separate TMS modules.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Then perhaps the control of the adaptive headlights used be in FRM in the earlier software and was later split into the separate TMS modules.


This was mentioned by shawn & shadoyman a while ago for F10 as well i.e. starting F10 LCI certain functionality was moved to TMS from FRM modules.

Which modelyear is your car ktula?


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> This was mentioned by shawn & shadoyman a while ago for F10 as well i.e. starting F10 LCI certain functionality was moved to TMS from FRM modules.
> 
> Which modelyear is your car ktula?


MY2014. Production date: 08/2013.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> This was mentioned by shawn & shadoyman a while ago for F10 as well i.e. starting F10 LCI certain functionality was moved to TMS from FRM modules.
> 
> Which modelyear is your car ktula?


There are several TMS-related settings in the FEM_BODY module.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Remove 8S4 and 5AP (if present) from FA and VO code FEM_BODY, KAFAS and both TMS modules.


What I am gona get with this? What to expect ?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ktula said:


> There are several TMS-related settings in the FEM_BODY module.


FEM_BODY integrates the functions that used to be in FRM. So it looks that the control of the adaptive headlights was originally in FRM, then in FEM_BODY and eventually in TMS.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

MarkoM3 said:


> What I am gona get with this? What to expect ?


You are going to get Variable Light Distribution (VLD), which works nicely: the low beams will swivel to achieve different lighting patterns depending on speed. And you are going to get the half-baked no-glare high beams. After you have given this a try, you will probably want to leave VLD enabled and disable no-glare high beams.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

MarkoM3 said:


> What I am gona get with this? What to expect ?


What do you mean by that? I thought you wanted to test the not quite glare-free "glare-free" HBA.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> You are going to get Variable Light Distribution (VLD), which works nicely: the low beams will swivel to achieve different lighting patterns depending on speed. And you are going to get the half-baked no-glare high beams. After you have given this a try, you will probably want to leave VLD enabled and disable no-glare high beams.


Thank you So I should pay attention to VLD and "no glare ( people honking at me all the time)" feature Ok ok ))


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Remove 8S4 and 5AP (if present) from FA and VO code FEM_BODY, KAFAS and both TMS modules.


8S4 removed and I dont have 5AP. VO coded fem body, kafas and both tms. 
This is my observation: 
At low speed left HL points more down and left. At higher speed tent to point in front of car. At higher speeds both HL light up road much farther. As far as no glare, High beam turns on, sometimes left HL points to left if there is incoming car and switches to low beam. At same time right HL points more to right, looks like it is trying not to glare following car or incoming car. On Fwy when high beam is on I can still see horizontal line (like with low beams) and lts like am not glaring car in front. I dont know how he feels but maybe i need two car test.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

I showed MarkoM3's video to an ebay seller with Euro headlamps and asked him to check if those have the same flaps and he said No he didn't see the flaps. I've asked him to clarify if he sees a roller assembly instead, let's see what he says.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Motorboat411 said:


> I showed MarkoM3's video to an ebay seller with Euro headlamps and asked him to check if those have the same flaps and he said No he didn't see the flaps. I've asked him to clarify if he sees a roller assembly instead, let's see what he says.


)) ask him for part number ;-) What car he have


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-F32-F33...-HEADLIGHTS-ECE-KOMPLETT-3509km-/161588694318


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

If we install ECE xenons , i dont think we need LMS module. Thats only for LEDs


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

It's a Xenon headlight for LCI F10


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

MarkoM3 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-F32-F33...-HEADLIGHTS-ECE-KOMPLETT-3509km-/161588694318


Can you ask this seller if he sees the flaps or the roller? Maybe send him a link to your video.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Motorboat411 said:


> I showed MarkoM3's video to an ebay seller with Euro headlamps and asked him to check if those have the same flaps and he said No he didn't see the flaps. I've asked him to clarify if he sees a roller assembly instead, let's see what he says.


The guy just responded, he is saying that he can't find the "roller thing" as well.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

MarkoM3 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-F32-F33...-HEADLIGHTS-ECE-KOMPLETT-3509km-/161588694318





Motorboat411 said:


> Can you ask this seller if he sees the flaps or the roller? Maybe send him a link to your video.


Those are the non-adaptive Xenons (without AKL, Adaptiven KurvenLicht).


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Motorboat411 said:


> The guy just responded, he is saying that he can't find the "roller thing" as well.


Non adaptive headlights and my guy wants 1300-1400$ Crazy


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I think we gona have reach out to manufacturer Automotive Lighting from Czech Republic and try to get tech info on both.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

MarkoM3 said:


> I think we gona have reach out to manufacturer Automotive Lighting from Czech Republic and try to get tech info on both.


I thought the Xenons for the F8x are made by Hella (like those for the F10), although the LEDs are by Automotive Lighting.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bi xenon in 2015 M3


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

MarkoM3 said:


> View attachment 522103
> 
> Bi xenon in 2015 M3


I didn't doubt you: I said "I thought"


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> I didn't doubt you: I said "I thought"


Maybe they are from Hella, ones with rollers.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think Hella only makes the Projection modules. The Headlight assembly itself is probably made by someone else.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Motorboat411 said:


> I think Hella only makes the Projection modules. The Headlight assembly itself is probably made by someone else.


Yeah, but the headlight assembly you posted earlier (post #760) has a Hella sticker on it (unless there is another sticker somewhere else).


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Yeah, but the headlight assembly you posted earlier (post #760) has a Hella sticker on it (unless there is another sticker somewhere else).


I was just guessing...I guess euro ones are made by Hella and US by the other company.


----------



## TesoroF36 (Jul 29, 2015)

First, I wanted to thank everyone on this thread for spearheading the NGHB coding! Really appreciate it.

I'm pretty much new to everything - new 435i GC (with LED package), new to coding, new to the forum. First thing I tried was following dmnc02's "NGHB How To" document (post #677), and although it took a while as a noob, I got it done and it seems to work well. I do feel like the driver's side is less luminated when tunneling but will have to test it out more tonight. Happy to report that the headlights did a good job of preventing glare to cars in front of me and was pretty active at illuminating and blacking out different sections. Let me know if the procedure that I followed is the latest and greatest solution or if there have been other tweaks since then. It's hard to follow sometimes when I'm just beginning to learn things like VO coding!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

TesoroF36 said:


> First, I wanted to thank everyone on this thread for spearheading the NGHB coding! Really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm pretty much new to everything - new 435i GC (with LED package), new to coding, new to the forum. First thing I tried was following dmnc02's "NGHB How To" document (post #677), and although it took a while as a noob, I got it done and it seems to work well. I do feel like the driver's side is less luminated when tunneling but will have to test it out more tonight. Happy to report that the headlights did a good job of preventing glare to cars in front of me and was pretty active at illuminating and blacking out different sections. Let me know if the procedure that I followed is the latest and greatest solution or if there have been other tweaks since then. It's hard to follow sometimes when I'm just beginning to learn things like VO coding!


NGHB is a good feature to get started with: now that you know how to VO and FDL code, it will be easy to get a F3x cheat sheet and explore more things you can code.

The "How To" in post #677 still reflects our current knowledge of how to code this "correctly" on F3x/F8x cars with LEDs. There has been some very careful testing and feedback by F3x and (especially) F8x owners on the other forum, as well as by some of the people in this thread, so I am getting more and more confident that what we are getting after coding is the real thing.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I am digging out info through sellers on ebay about ECE xenons. In contact with guy from Latvia, but he asking for part number. ~.~ told him if I have number it will be easy. How d hek we cant find this xenons.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

MarkoM3 said:


> I am digging out info through sellers on ebay about ECE xenons. In contact with guy from Latvia, but he asking for part number. ~.~ told him if I have number it will be easy. How d hek we cant find this xenons.


I think the part numbers for the ECE AKL Xenons were posted earlier. They should be 63 11 7 377 839 / 63 11 7 377 840. See here:
"http://www.etk.cc /bmw/EN/search/selectCar/F80/Lim/BMW+M3/ECE/63/63_1465/" (remove space after cc).


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

There is one additional (and, I think, final as far as I am concerned) coding update on NGHB.

The initial procedure summarized in the "How To" in post #677 was based on a comparison between the US and ECE VO values for the LED modules (TMS and LHM), in order to identify what was needed in order to activate dynamic shadowing (aka, the "tunnel"). A comparison of the US and ECE VO values for the KAFAS camera (post #642) did not show any relevant differences. I knew that a similar comparison needed to be carried on for FEM_BODY, but I wanted to get fully familiar with the operation of NGHB with the coding mentioned in post #677 before trying anything else. Since everything appeared to work as it should, I had half-forgotten of this, until post #773 provided a reminder.

So yesterday I finally compared the US and ECE VO values for FEM_BODY. This led to the identification of 4 additional parameters in FEM_BODY that tweak the horizontal and vertical offset of the high beam projectors when NGHB is active. I did a test drive last night and, while the previous coding changes had a very noticeable effect (with the elusive tunnel finally making itself clearly visible), these additional changes are not easy to detect. My preliminary impression is that they just result in slightly better center fill of the lighting pattern when the high beams are on but the tunnel is not active.

In any case, I have revised the "How To" in order to reflect these additional changes (they are referred to as "Step 3" in the last page.). If anybody notices any clear difference in the operation of NGHB after Step 3, I would be very interested in knowing.

*Edit*: There is an additional update to the "How To": see post #829.

http://s1.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/attach/pdf.gif


----------



## TesoroF36 (Jul 29, 2015)

Awesome dmnc02, I'll give this a try this weekend. If I've done the prior iteration already, do I run through the steps from beginning to end again, now with the step 3? I assume so, since as soon as I VO code, my understanding is that the prior changes get wiped out.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

TesoroF36 said:


> Awesome dmnc02, I'll give this a try this weekend. If I've done the prior iteration already, do I run through the steps from beginning to end again, now with the step 3? I assume so, since as soon as I VO code, my understanding is that the prior changes get wiped out.


No, since you have already done Steps 1 and 2, you just need to do Step 3. No need to VO code again.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> I think the part numbers for the ECE AKL Xenons were posted earlier. They should be 63 11 7 377 839 / 63 11 7 377 840. See here:
> 
> "http://www.etk.cc /bmw/EN/search/selectCar/F80/Lim/BMW+M3/ECE/63/63_1465/" (remove space after cc).


I email guy in Latvia these part numbers. Lets see what he say? I looked all over web, no details on functions just AKL option.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

MarkoM3 said:


> I email guy in Latvia these part numbers. Lets see what he say? I looked all over web, no details on functions just AKL option.


Hopefully the price is reasonable. There is a post on the other forum by a guy with an F3x in Australia who inquired with a Russian vendor about the cost of the adaptive LED headlights and was quoted $8,000 :yikes: Those are probably Australian dollars, but it is still almost 6,000 US dollars.


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

I followed the instructions on the cheat sheet and tried coding this on a F15 with LED's, but I am getting error messages about a headlight malfunction for both headlights after coding. My TMS CAFD's had codes for the F15 in the section for the lights, so I used those, but I am wondering if I should have used the F30 codes that are in the cheat sheet. Has anyone else successfully done this on a F15? Thanks!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

2014_F15 said:


> I followed the instructions on the cheat sheet and tried coding this on a F15 with LED's, but I am getting error messages about a headlight malfunction for both headlights after coding. My TMS CAFD's had codes for the F15 in the section for the lights, so I used those, but I am wondering if I should have used the F30 codes that are in the cheat sheet. Has anyone else successfully done this on a F15? Thanks!


You should not have to modify your TMS modules. If you VO code them back to undo the changes you made and send me your CAFDs for the LHM and FEM_BODY/FRM modules, we might be able to figure out what changes are needed for the F15.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Tonight I undid Step 3 and went for a drive. This allowed me to confirm the initial impression, mentioned in post #777, that there is "slightly better center fill of the lighting pattern when the high beams are on but the tunnel is not active.***8221;

The issue is clearly shown in the video that a member of the other forum posted after coding Steps 1 and 2 (reproduced below). In his video, the system switches the high beams on at about 0:11 and then activates the tunnel at 0:18 (tricked by the street lights). Just before that, he goes by some trees. If you look at the light beam projected on the trees, you can see that the center area is darker (watch it slowly: this is especially obvious around 0:15). You can also see the same darker area when he is turning onto the freeway with the high beams on between 1:06 and 1:12. This is something I also noticed on my car after Step 2, but it is gone after Step 3: the high beams appear to point slightly lower and more inward, providing better center fill. To me, this remains the most obvious difference and by itself makes Step 3 worthwhile.

In addition, the tunnel appears to work a bit better after Step 3, although I am having a hard time identifying exactly in what way. I feel that there is perhaps a bit more variability both in the position and in the width of the tunnel, although it is difficult to be sure without a camera.

https://youtu.be/KZTfKZvycm8


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> You should not have to modify your TMS modules. If you VO code them back to undo the changes you made and send me your CAFDs for the LHM and FEM_BODY/FRM modules, we might be able to figure out what changes are needed for the F15.


My bad, I intended to type LHM. TMS was not changed. I'll send you my files ASAP.

Much appreciated!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

2014_F15 said:


> My bad, I intended to type LHM. TMS was not changed. I'll send you my files ASAP.
> 
> Much appreciated!


I got your CAFDs and I used TokenMaster's NcdCafdTool to check the VO values that are specific to US and ECE vehicles. Below are the results for the first LHM (CAFD_000010BA):

US:
LHM2 > BINNING 3002 > R_CHN_MAP = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > BINNING 3002 > R_IMAX4 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > BINNING 3002 > R_INTENSITY4 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > CORNER_LIGHT 3001 > D_CL = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > CORNER_LIGHT 3001 > DEACT_CL = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > CORNER_LIGHT 3001 > RAMP_CL = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > FAN_CONTROL 3005 > HYS_TFL = init_F015_US 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > ERR_AL = init_ON 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > ERR_FL = init_ON 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M_CL = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M1 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M10 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M11 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M12 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M13 = init_ECE_RL_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M14 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M15 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M2 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M3 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M4 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M5 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M6 = init_ECE_F015_LL 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M7 = init_ECE_F015_LL 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M8 = init_ECE_F015_LL 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M9 = init_ECE_F015_LL 
LHM2 > MISC 3011 > CCM_CL = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > MISC 3011 > CONF_CL = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > MISC 3011 > LB_I_MIN = init_F015_US 
LHM2 > ROUTING_NTC 3004 > R_CL_NTC = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_AA = init_US 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_DWA = initwert 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_HF = init_US 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_PANIC = initwert

ECE:
LHM2 > BINNING 3002 > R_CHN_MAP = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > BINNING 3002 > R_IMAX4 = init_F030 
LHM2 > BINNING 3002 > R_INTENSITY4 = init_F030 
LHM2 > CORNER_LIGHT 3001 > D_CL = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > CORNER_LIGHT 3001 > RAMP_CL = init_EB_F07 
LHM2 > FAN_CONTROL 3005 > HYS_TFL = init_F030 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > ERR_AL = initwert 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > ERR_FL = initwert 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M_CL = init_F030 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M10 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M11 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M12 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M13 = init_ECE_RL_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M15 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M4 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M5 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > MISC 3011 > CCM_CL = initwert 
LHM2 > MISC 3011 > CONF_CL = initwert 
LHM2 > MISC 3011 > LB_I_MIN = init_F015_ECE 
LHM2 > ROUTING_NTC 3004 > R_CL_NTC = init_F030 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_AA = initwert 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_DWA = initwert 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_HF = initwert 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_PANIC = initwert

As for the F3x/F8x, the only differences that appear to be relevant for no-glare HBA are in the Mxx functions (the other differences relate mostly to the cornering lights and "special flash" modes).

So, from this we know that M4 and M15 must be changed from "init_US_F015" to "init_ECE_F015" while M5, M10-M13 and M15 are already set to the correct ECE values. Unfortunately, the Tool does not give us enough information to be sure about the values for the M1-M3, M6-M9 and M14 functions. For example, for M1 the correct ECE value could be either "init_ECE_F015" or "init_ECE_F015_RL".

The only way to find out for sure is for you to ECE VO code your LHM modules and backup the ECE VO coded CAFDs for comparison.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

This is the output from the Tool for the second LHM module (CAFD_000016BF):

US:
LHM2 > BINNING 3002 > R_CHN_MAP = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > BINNING 3002 > R_IMAX4 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > BINNING 3002 > R_INTENSITY4 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > CORNER_LIGHT 3001 > D_CL = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > CORNER_LIGHT 3001 > DEACT_CL = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > CORNER_LIGHT 3001 > RAMP_CL = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > ERR_AL = init_ON 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > ERR_FL = init_ON 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M_CL = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M1 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M10 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M11 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M12 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M13 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M14 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M15 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M2 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M3 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M4 = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M5 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M6 = init_ECE_F015_RL 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M7 = init_ECE_F015_RL 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M8 = init_ECE_F015_RL 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M9 = init_ECE_F015_RL 
LHM2 > MISC 3011 > CCM_CL = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > MISC 3011 > CONF_CL = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > MISC 3011 > LB_I_MIN = init_F015_US 
LHM2 > ROUTING_NTC 3004 > R_CL_NTC = init_US_F015 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_AA = init_US 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_DWA = initwert 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_HF = init_US 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_PANIC = initwert

ECE:
LHM2 > BINNING 3002 > R_CHN_MAP = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > BINNING 3002 > R_IMAX4 = init_F030 
LHM2 > BINNING 3002 > R_INTENSITY4 = init_F030 
LHM2 > CORNER_LIGHT 3001 > D_CL = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > CORNER_LIGHT 3001 > DEACT_CL = initwert 
LHM2 > CORNER_LIGHT 3001 > RAMP_CL = init_F010 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > ERR_AL = initwert 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > ERR_FL = initwert 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M_CL = init_F030 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M10 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M11 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M12 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M13 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M15 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M4 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > LIGHT_SPREAD 3000 > M5 = init_ECE_F015 
LHM2 > MISC 3011 > CCM_CL = initwert 
LHM2 > MISC 3011 > CONF_CL = initwert 
LHM2 > MISC 3011 > LB_I_MIN = init_F015_ECE 
LHM2 > ROUTING_NTC 3004 > R_CL_NTC = init_F030 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_AA = initwert 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_DWA = initwert 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_HF = initwert 
LHM2 > SPECIAL_FLASH 3010 > SF_PANIC = initwert

I need to run somewhere, but I will check the CAFD for BDC_BODY in a couple of hours.


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> The only way to find out for sure is for you to ECE VO code your LHM modules and backup the ECE VO coded CAFDs for comparison.


This information is very helpful, so thank you for your assistance. When you say that I should ECE VO code my LHM modules, are you referring to changing the country code in the FA and then VO coding? I just wanted to clarify before I make any changes.

Thanks!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

2014_F15 said:


> This information is very helpful, so thank you for your assistance. When you say that I should ECE VO code my LHM modules, are you referring to changing the country code in the FA and then VO coding? I just wanted to clarify before I make any changes.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, that is what I meant.

If you just update and back up your CAFDs after ECE VO coding and then US VO code back without ever turning the lights on, it should not generate any fault codes.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I just checked BDC_BODY. The functions that are related to no-glare HBA are the same as on the F3x/F8x (although the values are different). In particular, the US VO values for the horizontal and vertical offset of the high beams are the same as the ECE VO values obtained with the NcdCafdTool:

BDC_01 > LaMaster2 3074 > LUT_HBA_CODRV_HOR = F015Codierwert AHL 
BDC_01 > LaMaster2 3074 > LUT_HBA_CODRV_VERT = F015Codierwert LED 
BDC_01 > LaMaster2 3074 > LUT_HBA_DRV_HOR = F015Codierwert AHL 
BDC_01 > LaMaster2 3074 > LUT_HBA_DRV_VERT = F015Codierwert LED

So at this point changing the Mxx values in both LHM to the ECE VO values and going for a test drive to see what happens seems the best course of action.


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> I just checked BDC_BODY. The functions that are related to no-glare HBA are the same as on the F3x/F8x (although the values are different). In particular, the US VO values for the horizontal and vertical offset of the high beams are the same as the ECE VO values obtained with the NcdCafdTool:
> 
> BDC_01 > LaMaster2 3074 > LUT_HBA_CODRV_HOR = F015Codierwert AHL
> BDC_01 > LaMaster2 3074 > LUT_HBA_CODRV_VERT = F015Codierwert LED
> ...


Sounds good, I'll connect to the car this morning and make those changes.

One additional question about the values in BDC_BODY, your testing indicated that you got slightly different results by modifying the values in FEM_BODY. Are you saying that I will not need to modify the corresponding values in BDC_BODY because they are already done?

Thanks again.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

2014_F15 said:


> Sounds good, I'll connect to the car this morning and make those changes.
> 
> One additional question about the values in BDC_BODY, your testing indicated that you got slightly different results by modifying the values in FEM_BODY. Are you saying that I will not need to modify the corresponding values in BDC_BODY because they are already done?
> 
> Thanks again.


In the case of the F3x/F8x, the US VO values for the 4 functions in post #790 were different from the ECE VO values, so they had to be changed. In the case of your F15, there is no difference between the US and ECE VO values for those functions, so nothing needs to be changed there.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

I got out of my 528i Xenons and buying 2016 LED 435i fully loaded. This feature was the primary reason I opted for LEDs this time. The last time I was checking here, you guys had found a way to make this work for LEDs. Is this still the case?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Did you transfer your 528i lease? or is it coming to an end?


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> Did you transfer your 528i lease? or is it coming to an end?


It is totaled:rofl: I don't lease, I was financing. It'll be the same for the new car. This way I can do whatever I want with my car


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

I read last few pages that I missed. It seems like I'm safe on my new F36 LEDs.

dmnc02, you did an awesome job writing that document. It looks like an academic paper! Once I get my hands on the car, I will code this feature and hit the road, even if it means I won't have to sleep that night.

Here're my specs:
B45 Estoril Blue Metallic
LCSW Black Dakota Leather
4WF Aluminum Hexagon Trim with Estoril Blue matte highlight
19" Light Alloy Wheel Double-spoke Style442 M Orbit Grey with Mixed Perf. Tires
ZDA Driver Assistance Package
ZDB Driver Assistance Plus
ZLP Lighting Package
ZMP M Sport Package
ZTP Technology Package
ZTR Track Handling Package
494 Heated front seats
5DF Active Cruise Control
5DP Parking Assistant
M Perf Power Kit (+35HP)
M Perf Exhaust
Chrome Tips
Rear Diffuser

Honestly, the feature that I'm most excited about? It's not listed above. It's no-glare HBA


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shadowyman said:


> I read last few pages that I missed. It seems like I'm safe on my new F36 LEDs.
> 
> dmnc02, you did an awesome job writing that document. It looks like an academic paper! Once I get my hands on the car, I will code this feature and hit the road, even if it means I won't have to sleep that night.
> 
> ...


@shadowyman, I am really glad to hear you are getting the LED headlights. Your other thread on the US Xenons was what gave us the push to start digging into the LEDs. How quickly will you be getting your new car? I look forward to your impressions.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

One feature of HBA I find annoying is that HBA is automatically deactivated if the driver flashes the high beams while the high beams are on (even if they are partially dimmed, e.g., when the tunnel is active). Based on a BMW technical document I found describing HBA, this is apparently standard behavior, even on European cars. Nevertheless, I am wondering if anybody has been able to code HBA so that it stays on after flashing the high beams.


----------



## bimmerfestfan (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm doing the "How To" Step 3 for my 2015 F01 LCI (740i) with active LED. The 4 functions are listed under the FRM. Should I change the US VO Values because they do not specifically mention anything regional, i.e. US or ECE? They just say F001_7er_LCI_LED_LL (see attachment). 

Also, for "How To" Step 2, is the ECE VO Value init_ECE_F030 applicable to my F01 or I need to change it to something else? I changed all of them according to the table down to a T but still don't see the "tunnel".

Thanks!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

bimmerfestfan said:


> I'm doing Step 3 for my 2015 F01 LCI (740i). The 4 functions are in the FRM. Should I change the US VO Values because they do not specifically mention anything US or ECE? They just say F001_7er_LCI_LED_LL (see attachment).
> 
> Also, for Step 2 is the ECE VO Value init_ECE_F030 applicable to my car or I need to change it to something else? I changed all of them according to the table but still don't see the "tunnel".
> 
> Thanks!


The ECE VO values in Steps 2 and 3 are different for different platforms and there could be additional coding required as well: that is why the PDF in post #777 specifically refers to F3x/F8x cars.

The best way for you to proceed would be to determine what are the ECE VO values for your car and proceed from there. You can do this in one of three different ways:

1. Changing the Typschlüssel and VO coding as described in this post: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9191222&postcount=664
2. Using the NcdCafdTool as described in this post: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9194545&postcount=708
3. Using Coding Verification in E-Sys as described in this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=863801&highlight=

I now find the last method the most convenient (I wish I had found out about it a month earlier )


----------



## bimmerfestfan (Jan 27, 2014)

Motorboat411 said:


> Update on that F01, unfortunately I wasn't able to do the US vs ECE comparison - had to leave early. I did manage to remove 5AP and 8S4 and then VO code HU_NBT, KAFAS2, FRM, both TMS and both LHM modules. These are the values I see for various Mxx fields:
> 
> LHM [43]
> 
> ...


Do you have any update on getting the NGHB to work on the F01?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

bimmerfestfan said:


> Do you have any update on getting the NGHB to work on the F01?


No, didn't get a chance to work on that car again. Maybe in a couple of weeks


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Expanding on post #800, below is a comparison between the US (left) and ECE (right) VO values for the LHM modules in an F25. The F25 ECE VO Werte values for the Mxx functions are different from the F3x/F8x values in the PDF in post #777. Also, the names of the predefined function values are hard to guess by visual inspection, since they alternate between "init_ECE_F030" and "init_ECE_F025". For example, the US VO value for M1 in LHM [43] is "init_US_F025", but the corresponding ECE VO value is "init_ECE_F030".

LHM [43]:

M1 Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00 Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA 64 00 00 FA FA 00
M2 Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00 Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA 64 00 00 FA FA 00
M3 Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00 Right: init_ECE_F025 = FA 00 00 00 FA FA 00
M4 Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00 Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA 00 00 00 C8 C8 00
M14 Left: init_US_F025 = FA 4B 00 7D C8 C8 FA Right: init_ECE_F025 = FA 00 00 FA FA FA 00
M15 Left: init_US_F025 = FA 4B 00 7D C8 C8 FA Right: init_ECE_F025 = FA FA 00 FA FA FA FA
ERR_AL Left: init_ON = 01 Right: initwert = 00
ERR_FL Left: init_ON = 01 Right: initwert = 00

LHM [44]:

M1 Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00 Right: init_ECE_F025 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M2 Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00 Right: init_ECE_F025 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M3 Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00 Right: init_ECE_F025 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M4 Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00 Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA 00 00 00 C8 C8 00
M6 Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00 Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M7 Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00 Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M8 Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00 Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M9 Left: init_ECE_F030_RL = FA FA 00 00 C8 C8 00 Right: init_ECE_F030 = FA FA 00 00 FA FA 00
M14 Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 7D C8 C8 FA Right: init_ECE_F025 = FA FA 00 FA FA FA 00
M15 Left: init_US_F025 = FA FA 00 7D C8 C8 FA Right: init_ECE_F025 = FA FA 00 FA FA FA FA
ERR_AL Left: init_ON = 01 Right: initwert = 00
ERR_FL Left: init_ON = 01 Right: initwert = 00


----------



## bimmerfestfan (Jan 27, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> A small update on this.
> 
> I had posted in the other forum a couple of days ago, asking if anybody else with LEDs was willing to repeat the test I mentioned in post #435 (keeping in mind the caveat in post #436) and report the result. A couple of people reported this morning that they were clearly glaring the car they were following.
> 
> ...


Tried BLENDE_Ein on my LED. Instant headlight malfuction message on the corresponding TMS side.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

bimmerfestfan said:


> Tried BLENDE_Ein on my LED. Instant headlight malfuction message on the corresponding TMS side.


Yeah, the post you quote was from much earlier in this thread. We now understand that there is no roller/walze/klappe in the LEDs: see post #601 or the PDF in post #777.

BTW, it is nice to look back and see how much progress we were able to make: thanks again to everybody.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

It turns out that the inconsistencies in the names of the VO values noted in post #803 and in the PDF in post #777 are actually an artifact of the mapping algorithm used by E-Sys Launcher to circumvent the trimmed PSdZData.

The first of the two attached screenshots shows how the CAFD for the LHM [44] of my car appears in the CAF-Viewer using PSdZData 54.1 (left) and 56.2 (right): the name of the second predefined value for M3 is "init_ECE_F030" with the untrimmed PSdZData, but it is mapped to "Unknown" by E-Sys Launcher with the trimmed PSdZData (the Werte values are the same). The second screenshot shows how the M1-M3 functions appear in the FDL-Editor, again using PSdZData 54.1 (left) and 56.2 (right): the predefined value "init_ECE_F030" in the untrimmed PSdZData is mapped to "init_ECE_F025" by E-Sys-Launcher (again, the Werte values are the same).

When looking at the Mxx functions in LHM using the untrimmed PSdZData, the names of the VO values are consistently "init_US_F030" or "init_ECE_F030" (depending on the country variant) for the F3x/F8x and "init_US_F025" or "init_ECE_F025" for the F25. However, this is *not* the case when looking at the same functions with the trimmed PSdZData and E-Sys Launcher.


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

I really feel like someone who has been following this should do a recap if they are willing to do so by model?

AFAIK the NGHB works great on my 535 with just changing the VO codes (LCI w/ LED). Not sure if more has to be done and/or can be done to fine tune?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

joder said:


> I really feel like someone who has been following this should do a recap if they are willing to do so by model?
> 
> AFAIK the NGHB works great on my 535 with just changing the VO codes (LCI w/ LED). Not sure if more has to be done and/or can be done to fine tune?


That is what I would expect based on post #736.

One fine tune that might be needed is the equivalent of Step 3 in the PDF in post #777.

However, for the F10 there could be additional differences between the ECE and US VO values affecting the functionality of the LEDs, since the ECU software on the F10 is not the same as that on the F3x/F8x.


----------



## jww///95 (Nov 17, 2003)

Has anyone tried the VO coding for a 2016 F3x? For my 2016 F31 (w/ adaptive LED & HBA) I was able to successfully remove 5AP and 8S4 from the VO string, but when recoding the ECUs only FEM_BODY and FLA3 were available. The pairs of TMS and LHM ECUs were not in the list. I did identify a pair of FLE ECUs (FLE[43] & FLE[44]) and recoded post VO string modifications.

However the resultant functionality of HBA appears to be un-changed from the factory anti-dazzle coding.


----------



## jww///95 (Nov 17, 2003)

Double post


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

jww///95 said:


> Has anyone tried the VO coding for a 2016 F3x? For my 2016 F31 (w/ adaptive LED & HBA) I was able to successfully remove 5AP and 8S4 from the VO string, but when recoding the ECUs only FEM_BODY and FLA3 were available. The pairs of TMS and LHM ECUs were not in the list. I did identify a pair of FLE ECUs (FLE[43] & FLE[44]) and recoded post VO string modifications.
> 
> However the resultant functionality of HBA appears to be un-changed from the factory anti-dazzle coding.


That is interesting: so it appears that TMS and LHM have been merged into a new FLE ECU? Do you happen to remember what are the CAFDs for the new ECUs?

Based on a couple of posts on the other forum, the change does not seem to apply (yet) to 2016 F8x's.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm trying to understand whether you meant that tms and lhm were not listed or NOT available. Where did you locate VO parameters and what are they? Where did you obtain your software from?


----------



## jww///95 (Nov 17, 2003)

dmnc02 said:


> That is interesting: so it appears that TMS and LHM have been merged into a new FLE ECU? Do you happen to remember what are the CAFDs for the new ECUs?
> 
> Based on a couple of posts on the other forum, the change does not seem to apply (yet) to 2016 F8x's.


Interesting indeed!

I did not note the CAFDs for the FLE ECUs, but will check tonight and post my findings back to the thread.

The other hiccup I had to note over the weekend was the CAFDs for FEM_BODY in 56.3 PsdZData did not match the version loaded in the ECU from the factory (00000794-014_040_122). Per one of Shawn's other tremendously helpful posts to someone with an 2016 MY car, I had to inject the newer 00000794-014_040_150 into the FEM_BODY ECU which was a new step for me but worked flawlessly.


----------



## jww///95 (Nov 17, 2003)

shadowyman said:


> I'm trying to understand whether you meant that tms and lhm were not listed or NOT available. Where did you locate VO parameters and what are they? Where did you obtain your software from?


In the SVT (lower left) quadrant's ECU list, neither the TMS or LHM ECUs were listed in the tree when starting from a complete factory baseline on the 2016. I'll get a full list of the ECUs tonight and reply back.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

jww///95 said:


> In the SVT (lower left) quadrant's ECU list, neither the TMS or LHM ECUs were listed in the tree when starting from a complete factory baseline on the 2016. I'll get a full list of the ECUs tonight and reply back.


It would be great if you could also take a screenshot of the SVT tree showing what CAFDs are listed under the FLE ECUs.

I wonder if the mapping algorithm in E-Sys Launcher will work at all with new ECUs.


----------



## jww///95 (Nov 17, 2003)

dmnc02 said:


> It would be great if you could also take a screenshot of the SVT tree showing what CAFDs are listed under the FLE ECUs.
> 
> I wonder if the mapping algorithm in E-Sys Launcher will work at all with new ECUs.


Yep, will do!


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

It looks like there is a change in the part number for the F30/F31 adaptive LED headlights effective July 2015. This might explain the change in the ECU software in jww///95's F31 and why it does not seem to apply (at least, so far) to F8x's.


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Very interesting. If you've ISTA/D, you can actually see if these ECUs exist for you. If they got rid of TMS and LHM, they still have to move those around. I'd expect to find them in FEM_BODY or FRM but it's BMW and now it can be anywhere. If I were, I'd have coded the modules that I feel comfortable with (not DCE for example) and compare them against the European version to see if you can figure out where the parameters disappeared.

I'm now getting anxious my F36 won't have all in there.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

shadowyman said:


> Very interesting. If you've ISTA/D, you can actually see if these ECUs exist for you. If they got rid of TMS and LHM, they still have to move those around. I'd expect to find them in FEM_BODY or FRM but it's BMW and now it can be anywhere. If I were, I'd have coded the modules that I feel comfortable with (not DCE for example) and compare them against the European version to see if you can figure out where the parameters disappeared.
> 
> I'm now getting anxious my F36 won't have all in there.


I have looked at the latest version of the FEM_BODY CAFD in PSdZData 56.3 and there is no major function group added in there. Plus, if BMW has indeed decided to rework the headlights ECUs (which kind of makes sense, since most of the stuff in TMS is now irrelevant with LEDs), they will probably still come in a L/R pair, so the FLE ECUs mentioned by jaw///95 seem a likely candidate.

BMW does seem to be doing everything it can to keep you on tenterhooks while you wait for your car.


----------



## jww///95 (Nov 17, 2003)

Didn't return home until late so I won't be able to pull the CAFDs for the FLE ECUs or the entire list of ECUs for my F31 LCI this evening. I'll pull these tomorrow and post the findings.

Interestingly enough, on the drive home tonight the HBA was functioning as if the anti-dazzle coding had been in fact disabled. Same roads, same conditions, same traffic level as the past two nights, but this time it wasn't a binary on-off of the HBA but rather did attempt to vary output and aim of the lights while maintaining the blue high beam indicator on the dash with varying traffic conditions that would have otherwise simply shut off the high beams. You could sense the "tuning" of the lights was definitely suspect as a few times I had to manually override HBA to dim the lights as it would have been a fellow motorist blinding situation. So anxious to start digging into the FLE ECUs to see if it's possible to do a similar ECE values tweaking as dmnc02 has done on the LHMs.

Exciting stuff!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I will check this when I am at home.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ap90500 said:


> I will check this when I am at home.


Great, thanks. Since I had some FDL coding in my FEM_BODY, I have updated the attachment in post #840 so that it is now a clean comparison between the US VO values (with 5AP and 8S4 removed) and the ECE VO values.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

LCE_BEL_LIN_VAR, Kommentar=BEL LIN variant, FF means not check of the variant id F035: nur BEL mit FLC und NSW zulässig (SA's serienmäßig verbaut, jedoch nicht in FA hinterlegt)

PF_INMI_LIN_VAR, Kommentar=LIN variant for the interior mirror, FF means not check of the variant id SA's should be added when available in F020/F030 template: KAFAS-function NPI (No Passing Info) & FCW (Forward Collision Warning)

PF_UGDO_LIN_VAR, Kommentar=LIN variant for the UGDO, FF means not check of the variant id

LIN_VARIANTE_MFL, Kommentar=LIN variant for the MFL, FF means not check of the variant id 22.7.10,AZ: für I001 fehlt eine LIN-Variante (Acc+Stauassistent),SA5DF für Stauassistent. 03.08.10, AZ: für F030 fehlt SA710 (255,710),M-Sport immer bei M-Fahrzeug, das ist neuerdings eine eigene Baureihe (M3 = F080)


These are the direct variant codings. After coding with ECE FA, fdl code these back to as they were. If problem is not solved, then some other parameters must be modified.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ap90500 said:


> LCE_BEL_LIN_VAR, Kommentar=BEL LIN variant, FF means not check of the variant id F035: nur BEL mit FLC und NSW zulässig (SA's serienmäßig verbaut, jedoch nicht in FA hinterlegt)
> 
> PF_INMI_LIN_VAR, Kommentar=LIN variant for the interior mirror, FF means not check of the variant id SA's should be added when available in F020/F030 template: KAFAS-function NPI (No Passing Info) & FCW (Forward Collision Warning)
> 
> ...


So your suggestion is to:

1) ECE VO code FEM_BODY, LHM and TMS, and then
2) FDL code the 4 parameters above back to their US VO values.

I will give this a try.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok. I was talking about this 7/2015 f30. I don't know about these LHM or TMS modules, what they are? Send me email to [email protected], it is easier to talk via email. We can then post results to this topic. Coding FEM with ece fa also changes other parameters like locking etc.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

ap90500 said:


> Ok. I was talking about this 7/2015 f30. I don't know about these LHM or TMS modules, what they are? Send me email to [email protected], it is easier to talk via email. We can then post results to this topic. Coding FEM with ece fa also changes other parameters like locking etc.


Sounds good: I will email you shortly.


----------



## jww///95 (Nov 17, 2003)

Sorry for the delay, just had a chance to connect to the car to retrieve the ECU & CAFD list.

Relevant CAFD for the new FLE ECUs are:

FLE [43] & FLE [44]
**** CAFD_000024C3_008_009_001

See screenshots for the full list.




@dmcn02, thx for the heads up on post #800 to determine ECE VO values. I'll do some hunting this week and see what I can find!


----------



## jww///95 (Nov 17, 2003)

ap90500 said:


> In addition for removing these codes, you should check if there are some new codes in FA. You could also try to change your type code to euro and code again. Us type code = xyz3, euro type code = xyz1. So change 3 to 1 on tüpschlussel and try coding. Please PM me your VIN, I can check it out and see if there is something in your FA.


Thx! PM incoming!


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

This thread's too long for me to read end to end and I can't quite figure out if the question has been resolved or not. However, since I just successfully put this back on my M6, I figured I'd post the steps I wrote up:

** To code no-dazzle back into high beam assistant on F10/F06:

Step 1. Remove regional-specific options that eliminate this functionality
-> Edit FA (VO) and remove 5AP and 8S4 from the SALAPA-element

Step 2. VO Code FRM ECU Module:
-> Connect -> Read FA (VO) -> Activate FA (VO) -> Read SVT (VCM) -> Right-Click on the FRM node (the FRM ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) -> Select CODE

Step 3. VO Code KAFAS2 ECU Module:
-> Connect -> Read FA (VO) -> Activate FA (VO) -> Read SVT (VCM) -> Right-Click on the KAFAS2 node (the KAFAS2 ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) -> Select CODE

Step 4: Edit or verify that HU_NBT -> 3000 -> HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT = "aktiv"

Optionally, you can have auto-high-beam turn on automatically with the following FDL coding:

FRM -> 3050 -> FLA_VERBAUT = "aktiv"
FRM -> 3050 -> FLA_AUTO_AKTIV = "automatisch"
KAFAS2 -> 3050 -> FLA_ON_OFF = "FLA_on"


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is what I did on my 2014 f10 M5 and it works great. But there are times people think I have my high beams on. It happens once in a while. I do have the LED headlights and they bright to begin with so I just think some people don't like them. I do see how the lights box out the car in front on me and lights up the side of the roads. I'm thinking the Led lights must be a little different on a f10/f06



limeypride said:


> This thread's too long for me to read end to end and I can't quite figure out if the question has been resolved or not. However, since I just successfully put this back on my M6, I figured I'd post the steps I wrote up:
> 
> ** To code no-dazzle back into high beam assistant on F10/F06:
> 
> ...


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

limeypride said:


> This thread's too long for me to read end to end and I can't quite figure out if the question has been resolved or not. However, since I just successfully put this back on my M6, I figured I'd post the steps I wrote up:
> 
> ** To code no-dazzle back into high beam assistant on F10/F06:
> 
> ...


You may want to get a friend to drive in front of you to test if the glare-free operation is actually working. Most of those who did this, including myself, thought it was working but as it turned out, we have been glaring other drivers.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

ktula said:


> You may want to get a friend to drive in front of you to test if the glare-free operation is actually working. Most of those who did this, including myself, thought it was working but as it turned out, we have been glaring other drivers.


On the F10's with Led lights? I thought it only affected f30 uses with Xeons ?


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

jimmy9980 said:


> On the F10's with Led lights? I thought it only affected f30 uses with Xeons ?


I don't know about the LED-equpped F10. Ever since i found out the "glare-free" setup i did for my 2014 F31 is not really glare-free, i have been really conscious of the fact that it is glaring other drivers when i go on a test drive on I-5 to see if changes i make would affect the outcome (none did). To reduce the impact of glaring other drivers when i was testing it, i would get behind a vehicle with no rear window (moving trucks, semis). If the back of the truck reflects more light than before the "glare-free" high beam is engaged, then i know it's not working.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

jimmy9980 said:


> On the F10's with Led lights? I thought it only affected f30 uses with Xeons ?


With just the VO coding mentioned in post #849, it definitely affected F30 users with LEDs too.


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

jimmy9980 said:


> This is what I did on my 2014 f10 M5 and it works great. But there are times people think I have my high beams on. It happens once in a while. I do have the LED headlights and they bright to begin with so I just think some people don't like them. I do see how the lights box out the car in front on me and lights up the side of the roads. I'm thinking the Led lights must be a little different on a f10/f06


Nod, I get that occasionally but it's very rare.

My past 3 cars were F10 M5s and these lights look exactly the same (housing/appearance) to me... that's purely visual, though.


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

ktula said:


> You may want to get a friend to drive in front of you to test if the glare-free operation is actually working. Most of those who did this, including myself, thought it was working but as it turned out, we have been glaring other drivers.


Nod agreed--in fact, that was the first thing I did with my wife. She told me it was just fine and we tested in both an oncoming-traffic situation as well as tailing her. We then reversed it and she drove the M5 (I shivered) and I took her car and we repeated the test--the lights quite definitely created cones of darkness where and when needed.

I'm convinced this is correct.


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

limeypride said:


> Nod agreed--in fact, that was the first thing I did with my wife. She told me it was just fine and we tested in both an oncoming-traffic situation as well as tailing her. We then reversed it and she drove the M5 (I shivered) and I took her car and we repeated the test--the lights quite definitely created cones of darkness where and when needed.
> 
> I'm convinced this is correct.


Have you tried to FDL code the LHM modules that are in the attachment in post 829 to see if you get any improvement? This made a world of difference in my F32 with LED's.


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

TMD29 said:


> Have you tried to FDL code the LHM modules that are in the attachment in post 829 to see if you get any improvement? This made a world of difference in my F32 with LED's.


Nope--happy to try and compare: what are the specifics?


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

limeypride said:


> Nod agreed--in fact, that was the first thing I did with my wife. She told me it was just fine and we tested in both an oncoming-traffic situation as well as tailing her. We then reversed it and she drove the M5 (I shivered) and I took her car and we repeated the test--the lights quite definitely created cones of darkness where and when needed.
> 
> I'm convinced this is correct.


I did a test with my wife too! During and after the test, i asked if she felt she was being glared and she told me she was fine. But the video evidence revealed otherwise and after reviewing the video, i was surprised she told me it was acceptable.

During you test, when your wife was driving your M5, did you notice any difference, brightness wise, when the glare-free high beam was engaged versus when it was off?


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

ktula said:


> I did a test with my wife too! During and after the test, i asked if she felt she was being glared and she told me she was fine. But the video evidence revealed otherwise and after reviewing the video, i was surprised she told me it was acceptable.
> 
> During you test, when your wife was driving your M5, did you notice any difference, brightness wise, when the glare-free high beam was engaged versus when it was off?


I don't think we were quite so 'scientific' in our test--it was much more in the vein of 'how cool is this' and 'does it really work?' We concluded, "yes."

I've coded and used it on 3 x F10 M5s and 1 x F06 M6 Gran Coupe and it seems to behave the same on all 4 vehicles--whether that 'same' is what BMW intended it to be or something less is an open question but, to me, it works as described.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

2014_F15 said:


> I'm going to reset all the coding tonight and re-code the car just for GFHB. Do you have a recommended setting for C_HBA_ENA_V_HI and C_HBA_ENA_V_LO.
> 
> Thanks.


Great: resetting all the coding and starting from scratch is the best approach.

As for C_HBA_ENA_V_HI and C_HBA_ENA_V_LO, I have them set to the default value in my car. The key reason I mentioned them is because you said the traffic is very slow in your area, in which case just lower both parameters by the same amount. As mentioned, the values are hex numbers representing km/h.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> So summing up what has been learned so far on enabling NGHB for Fxx cars with adaptive LEDs:
> 
> ...


F06/F12/F13 must be LCI. Prior to the update, the headlights are short a few stepper motors, lack the lower/outside adjustable reflector to do GFHB, nor do they have K-CAN-3 Data Link from the lights to the FRM.



dmnc02 said:


> I just checked the part numbers. According to the ETK database, all US F15 models from September 2013 through June 2015 use the same adaptive LED headlights (parts 63117381141 and 63117381142). As already noted in post #981, 2016 F15's have different headlights and different ECUs.


I noticed something odd long ago with F15's. Seems occasionally they run short on SAE headlights at the factory and are equipping NA vehicles with ECE units that have a SAE conformity label applied to the unit with the calibration information. I have personally seen this with both Xenon and LED (which include the cornering lamp.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> F06/F12/F13 must be LCI. Prior to the update, the headlights are missing short stepper motors lack the lower/outside adjustable reflector to do GFHB, nor do they have K-CAN-3 Data Link from the lights to the FRM.


That is correct and I forgot to mention it: thank you for pointing it out.



> I noticed something odd long ago with F15's. Seems occasionally they run short on SAE headlights at the factory and are equipping NA vehicles with ECE units that have a SAE conformity label applied to the unit with the calibration information. I have personally seen this with both Xenon and LED (which include the cornering lamp.


That is nice to know :thumbup: If somebody has a pre-2016 that is known to be equipped with ECE headlamps with cornering lights, he can take advantage of them with NGHB by setting the M3 parameters in both LHM to the Euro value (init_ECE_F015), without modifying the 4th byte from 19 to 00.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Let's talk F10 for a moment.

The consensus, since post #46, has been that VO coding FRM and FLA/KAFAS is all that is needed to fully enable NGHB on F10 LCI.

I have not seen any video of NGHB working on a coded US F10 and I do not own one, but several people have stated that the above works. I did check some time ago the LHM settings for an F10 and confirmed that there is no difference between the US and ECE VO values (post #736).

However, last night @delviacv2 emailed me saying that, after enabling NGHB on his F15, he now feels that NGHB is not working nearly as well on his 2015 F10. He further characterized the difference as follows (I assume he does not not mind my sharing his observation):
The tunnel is definitely not as defined as the F15 and I can occasionally see some light where the tunnel is supposed to be (not enough to blind the driver in front of you, but definitely some light).​
I took another look and suggested a couple of things that he is testing and further investigating. However @Miami10 just PM'd stating that, while in over two years he was never once flashed with GFHB active on his M5, "times occurred when low beams only were on surprisingly".

So maybe I will mention here one thing that @delviacv2 is currently investigating. Using the SVT-CAFD resource in TokenMaster's NCD/CAFD Tool and the SVT from @delviacv2's F10, these are the coding changes that result from the addition of the crippling option code 5AP to the FA:

<<< CAFD_00000C18.caf.014_082_004 (DSC_Premium) >>>
DSC_Premium > Applikationsparameter 3009 > CCC_CoMPerm = wert_00 
DSC_Premium > Applikationsparameter 3009 > CCC_CoMPermDTC = wert_00 
DSC_Premium > Applikationsparameter 3009 > CCC_CoPCCC = wert_00 
DSC_Premium > Applikationsparameter 3009 > CCC_fLwDyn = wert_00 
DSC_Premium > Applikationsparameter 3009 > CCC_MLCay = wert_00 
DSC_Premium > Teillisten 3007 > Teilliste_CCC = wert_00

<<< CAFD_000000AE.caf.005_007_006 (FLA_02) >>>
FLA_02 > CC-Meldungen 3000 > Lucid Hood Length = Non-Lucid [Default]
FLA_02 > CC-Meldungen 3000 > Lucid_HL_Heigth = Non-Lucid [Default]
FLA_02 > CC-Meldungen 3000 > Lucid_Imager_Heigth = Non-Lucid [Default]
FLA_02 > CC-Meldungen 3000 > Lucid_Nominal_HL_Width = Non-Lucid [Default]
FLA_02 > CC-Meldungen 3000 > Lucid_Nominal_TL_Width = Non-Lucid [Default]
FLA_02 > Fzg_und_Laendervarianten 3001 > DFL_Vehicle = Nicht Verbaut [Default]
FLA_02 > Fzg_und_Laendervarianten 3001 > DLS_LAA_Multiplier = initwert [Default]
FLA_02 > Fzg_und_Laendervarianten 3001 > DLS_SAA_Multiplier = initwert [Default]
FLA_02 > Fzg_und_Laendervarianten 3001 > DLS_vehicule = nicht verbaut [Default]

<<< CAFD_0000106D.caf.013_012_012 (FRM__03CT) >>>
FRM__03CT > LaMaster1 3073 > C_HBA_ENA = F001_disable

*The big surprise is that there are changes not only in FRM and FLA, but also in DSC*. Therefore, DSC should be VO coded as well on the F10 after removing 5AP and 8S4 to fully undo the effects of those codes. The open question at this point is what difference does that make.

*Edit:* It turns out that the changes in DSC mentioned above are an artifact of the algorithm used by the NCD/CAFD Tool: VO coding DSC after removing 5AP results in no actual coding changes.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, I took this short video this morning with my iphone, is hard to tell the functions, I dont feel that the VO code to DSC made any difference , FYI im not getting flash, is just not as defined as the F15

https://youtu.be/58IY3ZKnH5s


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks for posting the video: it is the first one I remember seeing of a recoded F10. There does seem to be a lot of light leakage going on that should not be happening. 

I guess it might be worthwhile to try the second suggestion. If that does not work, some more digging is in order.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

@delviacv2, when you have a chance, you might want to watch ktula's video in post #739.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> @delviacv2, when you have a chance, you might want to watch ktula's video in post #739.


That video is accurate, I feel like they are getting some light but not enough for them to think that you have high beams on


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

delviacv2 said:


> That video is accurate, I feel like they are getting some light but not enough for them to think that you have high beams on


Well. that is worrisome, as that video is meant to show an F3x with US Xenons being unable to "tunnel" due to the lack of the roller (walze).


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> Well. that is worrisome, as that video is meant to show an F3x with US Xenons being unable to "tunnel" due to the lack of the roller (walze).


Ok I coded those parameters that you recommended and I think it has improved a lot, take a look at this video that I took with my iphone just now:thumbup:

https://youtu.be/aq8XNxwqwHc


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

delviacv2 said:


> Ok I coded those parameters that you recommended and I think it has improved a lot, take a look at this video that I took with my iphone just now:thumbup:


That definitely looks much better, as the light leakage is now gone.

I think we just found out that, after all, simply VO coding does not work on the 5, 6 and 7 series either. I can see now why nobody wanted to post videos 

So here is the way I think NGHB should be enabled on the F10.

STEP 1:

Remove 5AP and 8S4 from FA and VO code FRM, FLA/KAFAS and DSC.

STEP 2:

Change the following two functions in FRM from the Left (US) value to the Right (ECE) value.

LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_01 Left: BV_F010_wert_03_BFD_US = 0D 12 0B A0 Right: BV_F010_PL_L_ueber_POL_L = 03 11 02 78

LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_02 Left: BV_F010_wert_03_BFD_US = 0E 05 0B A0 Right: BV_F010_PL_R_ueber_POL_R = 04 04 02 78


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> That definitely looks much better, as the light leakage is now gone.
> 
> I think we just found out that, after all, simply VO coding does not work on the 5, 6 and 7 series either. I can see now why nobody wanted to post videos
> 
> ...


dmnc02 Thank you for all the hard work you have put in to this and the F15, is almost impossible to find good helping members in the forum like your self now days, I really appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

delviacv2 said:


> dmnc02 Thank you for all the hard work you have put in to this and the F15, is almost impossible to find good helping members in the forum like your self now days, I really appreciated :thumbup:


I really think this thread has done a great job in bringing together the individual insights of different people. :roundel:


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

A short video that shows the individual LED emitters in an F10 adaptive headlight flashing.

https://vimeo.com/149215038


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Since @2014_F15 told me to not hold off and I think that the video posted by @delviacv2 is pretty conclusive, here is the promised PDF with the coding instructions for F15/F16/F85/F86. I will update it if needed.


Dmnc02,

I can absolutely confirm that this is working on our 2014 F15. The difference between the previous attempts at coding GFHB and the coding on your reference guide are immediately noticeable. I took the car for a test drive early this morning and immediately saw shadow boxes and the headlights moving and actively tracking other vehicles. I am used to seeing the lights pivot on turns with the active headlights and minor adjustments with the VLD, but the GFHB is really amazing. And, there was no sign of glare on any other vehicles, which I had observed in my earlier attempts at coding this.

Thanks again for hanging in there while we figured out the coding modifications for the cornering lights. That final step was the key to unlocking this functionality on US F15's.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I am really glad to hear it!

We need to have enough people really interested in this feature in order to try to crack the code for the laser headlights once those come around. :bigpimp:


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

BTW, an important warning for anybody who has enabled VLD (with or without NGHB). The aim of the headlights should never be adjusted with the light switch in the Automatic position: otherwise, with the vehicle stationary, the lights will be in City mode and the left low beam will be tilted down and out, so that leveling the aim will misalign the headlights. Dealers are warned of this, but since VLD should not be active on North American vehicles, I doubt they pay attention.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> BTW, an important warning for anybody who has enabled VLD (with or without NGHB). The aim of the headlights should never be adjusted with the light switch in the Automatic position: otherwise, with the vehicle stationary, the lights will be in City mode and the left low beam will be tilted down and out, so that leveling the aim will misalign the headlights. Dealers are warned of this, but since VLD should not be active on North American vehicles, I doubt they pay attention.
> 
> View attachment 542661


Good to Know:thumbup:


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

This video was found by @shadowyman (he posted it some time ago on the other forum) and shows very clearly what is supposed to happen when the tunnel is active. Dealers have an electronic adjustment device for the adaptive headlights that can be used to trigger the tunnel as in the video.

https://youtu.be/LD9anR1piI4


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> This video was found by @shadowyman (he posted it some time ago on the other forum) and shows very clearly what is supposed to happen when the tunnel is active. Dealers have an electronic adjustment device for the adaptive headlights that can be used to trigger the tunnel as in the video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/LD9anR1piI4


Very Cool


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> This video was found by @shadowyman (he posted it some time ago on the other forum) and shows very clearly what is supposed to happen when the tunnel is active. Dealers have an electronic adjustment device for the adaptive headlights that can be used to trigger the tunnel as in the video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/LD9anR1piI4


Just my opinion, and for sake of clarity, I think that's a demo of Xenon AFS with GFHB which will look far different in reality than LED.

For the F10 folks, I finally managed to find a video of an ECE LED F10 driving demo. As you'll see, the switching and tunneling effects are a bit different than what's been demonstrated on all the others.

http://youtu.be/xMjNYTnu72c


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> Just my opinion, and for sake of clarity, I think that's a demo of Xenon AFS with GFHB which will look far different in reality than LED.
> 
> For the F10 folks, I finally managed to find a video of an ECE LED F10 driving demo. As you'll see, the switching and tunneling effects are a bit different than what's been demonstrated on all the others.


I agree that the video in post #1039 is virtually certain to be a car with adaptive Xenons.

It is great to finally have a video showing what the tunnel is supposed to look like on the F10: it does look a bit different from the tunnel on my F82 and it tells us what we should be looking for on that series. There is no evidence of any light leakage around the 3:30 mark in the video.

Hopefully, F10 owners will chime in, so that we can find out if there is still something missing in addition to what has been mentioned in post #1031.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> I agree that the video in post #1039 is virtually certain to be a car with adaptive Xenons.
> 
> It is great to finally have a video showing what the tunnel is supposed to look like on the F10: it does look a bit different from the tunnel on my F82 and it tells us what we should be looking for on that series. There is no evidence of any light leakage around the 3:30 mark in the video.
> 
> Hopefully, F10 owners will chime in, so that we can find out if there is still something missing in addition to what has been mentioned in post #1031.


is it just me or do I spot a built in cornering light at 0:50???


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

delviacv2 said:


> is it just me or do I spot a built in cornering light at 0:50???


It does look like a cornering light. No CLs on US F10s either?


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> It does look like a cornering light. No CLs on US F10s either?


Yes there is I just noticed on my car, sorry


----------



## venom4065 (Sep 25, 2015)

delviacv2 said:


> That could possibly be because the euro F15 lights have a built in cornering lights and the us headlight doesn't
> Euro:
> 
> 
> ...


My F36 does have cornering lights and I am Canada, I guess Canada and Euro are same except for GFHB.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

My 2016 F06 acts like the above posted video of the 2016 F10. I did have to code these changes as well after VO coding though.

http://www.6post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1003379


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

venom4065 said:


> My F36 does have cornering lights and I am Canada, I guess Canada and Euro are same except for GFHB.


What @delviacv2 said applies to F15. US F3x/F8x adaptive LEDs do have cornering lights.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> My 2016 F06 acts like the above posted video of the 2016 F10. I did have to code these changes as well after VO coding though.
> 
> http://www.6post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1003379


I checked the FDL coding in the post you linked:

C_AFS_ENA: F001enable, F010enable, F025enable [01]
C_HBA_ENA: F001enable, F010enable, F025enable [01]
LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y: F001Codierwert mit AFS, F010Codierwert mit AFS, F025mit_AFS [9C 9C 9C]
C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA default value is werte 00, I changed it to werte 01
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA default value is werte 00, I changed it to werte 01​
@delviacv2 can confirm, but I believe these were all as indicated on his car after simply VO coding (no need to FDL code any of them). Yet, there was still the obvious light leakage shown in the first video he posted.

It would be great if you could post a video of your car as you follow another car with the tunnel active.


----------



## venom4065 (Sep 25, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> What @delviacv2 said applies to F15. US F3x/F8x adaptive LEDs do have cornering lights.


Thanks for clarification, do you or anyone know if cornering light is LED or not? I noticed when it is turning on it slowly lit up. I thought LED usually lit up faster.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> I checked the FDL coding in the post you linked:
> 
> C_AFS_ENA: F001enable, F010enable, F025enable [01]
> C_HBA_ENA: F001enable, F010enable, F025enable [01]
> ...


The first three were already there, the last two I had to code.

I will try to get a video tonight.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> The first three were already there, the last two I had to code.
> 
> I will try to get a video tonight.


The video would be great.

I will check the Boolean logic in the CAFD behind one of the two parameters you had to FDL code to see why they were set differently in your car.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> I checked the FDL coding in the post you linked:
> 
> C_AFS_ENA: F001enable, F010enable, F025enable [01]
> C_HBA_ENA: F001enable, F010enable, F025enable [01]
> ...


I will check in a few:thumbup:


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, so all of those codes are already enabled the only thing is that the options on one of the look different 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

delviacv2 said:


> Ok, so all of those codes are already enabled the only thing is that the options on one of the look different


I looked at the conditions in the CAFD for C_HBA_GRHB_ENA, and it goes like this:

For the F06 LCI with Adaptive LEDs and LHD, the default is Werte=00, as @djsaad1 was saying.
For the F10 LCI with LHD, the default is Werte=01, as @delviacv2 and I were saying.
Note that the same default values apply to both ECE and US spec cars and do not depend on whether or not 5AP and 8S4 are in the FA.

So why the difference?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> I looked at the conditions in the CAFD for C_HBA_GRHB_ENA, and it goes like this:
> 
> For the F06 LCI with Adaptive LEDs and LHD, the default is Werte=00, as @djsaad1 was saying.
> For the F10 LCI with LHD, the default is Werte=01, as @delviacv2 and I were saying.
> ...


Hmm...if 00 is default on ece cars, maybe I should try putting it back and see if it still works.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> Hmm...if 00 is default on ece cars, maybe I should try putting it back and see if it still works.


I believe that the right approach is to match the ECE values for your car, unless that clashes with some hardware differences in the headlights.

One caveat to what I said above is that in order to be able to look at the Boolean logic, I had to look at old PSdZData (54.1), since newer one is trimmed. I believe that PSdZData 54.1 is from November 2014 and the F06 LCI (I am assuming this is what you have) is from slightly later, so I am not sure if that is accurate. However, the values for those two extra parameters do not appear to depend on the country variation or on the presence of the crippling codes (5AP and 8S4), so if you remember what you had originally, I would change them back to the original values.

Do you remember why those values were changed in the first place?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> I believe that the right approach is to match the ECE values for your car, unless that clashes with some hardware differences in the headlights.
> 
> One caveat to what I said above is that in order to be able to look at the Boolean logic, I had to look at old PSdZData (54.1), since newer one is trimmed. I believe that PSdZData 54.1 is from November 2014 and the F06 LCI (I am assuming this is what you have) is from slightly later, so I am not sure if that is accurate. However, the values for those two extra parameters do not appear to depend on the country variation or on the presence of the crippling codes (5AP and 8S4), so if you remember what you had originally, I would change them back to the original values.
> 
> Do you remember why those values were changed in the first place?


I changed it to 01 because VO coding alone didn't seem to do anything. That being said, last night I also changed the settings you posted below, it seems to work better with these settings.



> STEP 2:
> 
> Change the following two functions in FRM from the Left (US) value to the Right (ECE) value.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> I changed it to 01 because VO coding alone didn't seem to do anything. That being said, last night I also changed the settings you posted below, it seems to work better with these settings.


Do you remember the original settings you had for both C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA and
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Do you remember the original settings you had for both C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA and
> C_HBA_GRHB_ENA?


Pretty sure they were both 00.

I just went out for a quick drive only to notice my phone was at 2% battery. I took a couple real quick videos before it died, in the first the guy in front of me had no clue where he was and was driving 15 mph, and it was pretty bright in the second. So not sure if this helps at all. I also hope you guys have vlc player or similar so that you can rotate them.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9420176/2015-12-18 02.36.19.mp4

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9420176/2015-12-18 02.37.13.mp4


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> Pretty sure they were both 00.
> 
> I just went out for a quick drive only to notice my phone was at 2% battery. I took a couple real quick videos before it died, in the first the guy in front of me had no clue where he was and was driving 15 mph, and it was pretty bright in the second. So not sure if this helps at all. I also hope you guys have vlc player or similar so that you can rotate them.
> 
> ...


Others can chime in, but IMO this is not right.

Keep in mind that I am not sure the LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_01/02 settings are correct for the F06: those were the ECE VO values for the F10.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Did the 6er LCI add K-CAN3? If not I don't think HBA goes through FRM from what I remember.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> Did the 6er LCI add K-CAN3? If not I don't think HBA goes through FRM from what I remember.


Is this different between the F06 and F10 as far as you know? From @delviacv2's videos, the FRM settings did make a difference on his F10.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, so I took this video this morning and as you can see there is some light leakage (No Much) but when I follow a car pretty close in front of me you can see it, (notice the reflection on the CRV license plate) but if I drive Back far enough is not noticeable) if I just turn on low beam there is no shine on the license plate( not captured in the video, sorry I forgot), again I haven't get flash at all but in my F15 this light leakage is non existent.

https://youtu.be/S5juxaLlx6E


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

delviacv2 said:


> Ok, so I took this video this morning and as you can see there is some light leakage (No Much) but when I follow a car pretty close in front of me you can see it, (notice the reflection on the CRV license plate) but if I drive Back far enough is not noticeable) if I just turn on low beam there is no shine on the license plate( not captured in the video, sorry I forgot), again I haven't get flash at all but in my F15 this light leakage is non existent.


I agree, there is still more light leakage with your US F10 than in the video Miami10 posted of the European F10. Something appears to be still missing ...


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Let's try this.

Below is the full comparison between the US (Left) and ECE (Right) VO values for FRM, LHM [43] and TMS [41] in @delviacv2's 2015 F10 (the other LHM and TMS are the same).

FRM:


SMART_OPENER_COD_FAHRZEUGTYP	Left: wert_13_F10 = 13	Right: wert_14_F10 = 14
ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN	Left: nicht aktiv (NOT ACTIVE) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
FH_WAIT_STATUS_WGR_ENABLE	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht aktiv (NOT ACTIVE) = 00
FH_USA_REVERSIERWEG	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
WB_GB_ENABLE	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
NSW_AUS_BEI_FL	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
DRL_MODUS	Left: drl_s_ohne_sl = 06	Right: tfl_s_ohne_sl = 07
ESS_ON_VERZ	Left: US = 0A	Right: ECE = 0E
ESS_ERSCHEINUNGSBILD	Left: flaechenvergroesserung (Area enlargement) = 01	Right: bremslicht blinkend = 02
ESS_GESCHW_SCHWELLE	Left: US = 05	Right: ECE = 32
TOURIST_MODE_ENA	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
U_EFF_NSL	Left: wert_09__10,7V = 6B	Right: wert_03__13,7V = 89
NSL_PROZ_BEI_SL2_DEF	Left: wert_01__50% = 32	Right: wert_02__44% = 2C
C_CLC_CURV_V2	Left: F001_US = 41	Right: F001_ROW = 23
C_CLC_CURV_V3	Left: F001_US = 46	Right: F001_ROW = 28
LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_01	Left: BV_F010_wert_03_BFD_US = 0D 12 0B A0	Right: BV_F010_PL_L_ueber_POL_L = 03 11 02 78
LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_02	Left: BV_F010_wert_03_BFD_US = 0E 05 0B A0	Right: BV_F010_PL_R_ueber_POL_R = 04 04 02 78

LHM [43]:


ERR_AL	Left: init_ON = 01	Right: initwert = 00
ERR_FL	Left: init_ON = 01	Right: initwert = 00
SF_DWA	Left: init_US = 01	Right: initwert = 03
SF_PANIC	Left: init_US = 01	Right: initwert = 03
SF_HF	Left: init_US = 03	Right: initwert = 01
SF_AA	Left: init_US = 03	Right: initwert = 01

TMS [41]:


TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG	Left: F10_F11_F18_LED_SAE = 00 73 02	Right: F10_F11_F18_LED_ECE = 00 63 02
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
DWA-Blinken	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Panik-Modus	Left: F01 524 SAE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F01 524 SAE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00

He has already coded out the difference in the two LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ parameters in FRM and I do not see anything else that could possibly be relevant for NGHB. So it seems to me that if relevant differences still remain they must be in a different ECU.

Any suggestions?


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Should I change any of those codes to ECE/ROW?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

delviacv2 said:


> Should I change any of those codes to ECE/ROW?


You can of course try: some of those ECE values might result in faults that you will have to clear and you might temporarily lose some functionality, but nothing bad happened when I completely ECE VO coded FEM_BODY, LHM and TMS on my car a few months back.

However, I really do not see a likely candidate in there. Does anything look suspicious to you?


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

I will take a second look when I get home.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

TMS 41
TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG (variant identification) set up for LED_SAE at the moment maybe worth it to try LED_ECE?

Not sure about this one
Fernlichtblinken (high beam Flash)


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Let's try this.
> 
> Below is the full comparison between the US (Left) and ECE (Right) VO values for FRM, LHM [43] and TMS [41] in @delviacv2's 2015 F10 (the other LHM and TMS are the same).
> 
> ...


None of those are really applicable to GFHB (most are non functional period)



delviacv2 said:


> TMS 41
> TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG (variant identification) set up for LED_SAE at the moment maybe worth it to try LED_ECE?
> 
> Not sure about this one
> Fernlichtblinken (high beam Flash)


Leave Fernlichtblinken alone.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> None of those are really applicable to GFHB (most are non functional period)
> 
> Leave Fernlichtblinken alone.


I agree with what Miami10 said: a lot of stuff in TMS is non functional with LEDs. The TMS were initially the only ECUs with Xenons, then LHM were introduced with LEDs and took over some functions, making the corresponding ones in TMS irrelevant. Now both are being replaced by FLE on newer cars.

As for TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG (and Fernlichtblinken too), the US and ECE values are also different on your F15 and on my F82 and the differences were not coded out.

BTW, it turns out that djsaad1 has the new FLE ECUs on his F06, so he will definitely have some FDL coding to do.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

These are the differences between the US and ECE VO values in FLA for delviacv2's car:

FLA_Empfindlichkeit_verstellt	Left: CC_Meldung aktiv = 01	Right: CC_Meldung nicht aktiv = 00
Laendervariante	Left: US = 02	Right: ECE = 01
Geschwindigkeit_Deaktivierung_Weich	Left: US = 1D	Right: ECE = 1E
City_SL_Brigthness_Threshold_Village	Left: US = 00 14	Right: initwert = 00 0D
City_Number_of_SL_X16_Village	Left: US = 50	Right: initwert = 1C
City_Number_of_SL_X16_Highway	Left: US = 50	Right: initwert = 40
City_AVG_Number_of_Pks_X16_Threshold	Left: US = 82	Right: ECE = 30
City_SL_Timeconstant	Left: US = 03	Right: initwert = 02


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

And this is the wiring diagram for the F10 headlights (unless it has been modified with the LCI).


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> And this is the wiring diagram for the F10 headlights (unless it has been modified with the LCI).


Yes LCI is a bit different.

With LED...


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

It appears that the coding for F15s with FLE ECUs (build date after June 30, 2015) in post #1017 is not complete yet and will need to be revised. 

The structure of the FLE ECU is quite interesting and completely different from the old LHM ...


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> It appears that the coding for F15s with FLE ECUs (build date after June 30, 2015) in post #1017 is not complete yet and will need to be revised.
> 
> The structure of the FLE ECU is quite interesting and completely different from the old LHM ...


Tim, would this apply to the post LCI F30s with LEDs as well?

I have my cable but haven't had any time to do any coding yet on my car. Hopefully after Christmas I will get a chance. I will be off that week and might finally get caught up on some projects.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> Tim, would this apply to the post LCI F30s with LEDs as well?
> 
> I have my cable but haven't had any time to do any coding yet on my car. Hopefully after Christmas I will get a chance. I will be off that week and might finally get caught up on some projects.


Assuming your question was addressed to me, you are the second person who calls me Tim (which is not my name): just out of curiosity, where is this coming from?

To answer your question: as you are aware, nobody has tested this on a F30 LCI yet (at least, that I know of), but I assume that the same coding _approach_ applies to all vehicles with the FLE ECUs, although the specific values are going to be different. Luckily, there is a forum member with a F15 with the FLE ECUs who is comfortable coding and very determined to get NGHB working on his car and who has been testing this very carefully (he has the advantage of having driven a similar car in Germany and so has first-hand experience of the way NGHB should operate). So hopefully, now that the fact that coding is still incomplete has been pointed out, there will be some progress soon.

There is also parallel testing being done by @djsaad1 on his F06.

We have good videos in this thread showing NGHB in action on F3x/F8x and F15 with the LHM ECUs. Hopefully, we will see similar videos soon for cars with the FLE ECUs.


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

*GFHB video*

Excuse the iphone held by the passenger video quality, but here is a few minutes of our F15 on a twisty road on a rainy night. I can spot the GFHB forming a box in several of the scenes, but it was much clearer in person.

https://youtu.be/JZSFF6lP3sw

The car is also coded to activate the HBA at a slower speed to enable testing on the winding road where speeds never got above the normal cutoff speed for activation.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

2014_F15 said:


> Excuse the iphone held by the passenger video quality, but here is a few minutes of our F15 on a twisty road on a rainy night. I can spot the GFHB forming a box in several of the scenes, but it was much clearer in person.
> 
> https://youtu.be/JZSFF6lP3sw
> 
> The car is also coded to activate the HBA at a slower speed to enable testing on the winding road where speeds never got above the normal cutoff speed for activation.


Did the guy in front of you pull to the side because he thought you were flashing your lights?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> I can see the functions you refer to in TMS > SM_Daten_AHL_LWR, but there is no function in that group for which the ECE and US VO values are different. So in order for those parameters to come into play, there must be hardware differences between the ECE-spec and US-spec headlamps and if that is the case finding the right settings by trial and error might indeed be equivalent to chasing something impossible.


If I remember correctly, not all of them had a preset option of ECE *and* SAE. Some only had one or the other and its those I'd look at specifically. There's a reason for them being that way and I do not think its a hardware difference for the headlamps themselves. I have access to an OE Hella Parts Catalog and the only noted difference between the two LHD 6 Function Units (there's a non adaptive w/o cornering 5 Function version I've never seen before) is the Inspection Tag ECE or SAE and with required Lens inscription. The SAE units have all the same sub part numbers and are certified under the same ECE Approval Document.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> If I remember correctly, not all of them had a preset option of ECE *and* SAE. Some only had one or the other and its those I'd look at specifically. There's a reason for them being that way and I do not think its a hardware difference for the headlamps themselves. I have access to an OE Hella Parts Catalog and the only noted difference between the two LHD 6 Function Units (there's a non adaptive w/o cornering 5 Function version I've never seen before) is the Inspection Tag ECE or SAE and with required Lens inscription. The SAE units have all the same sub part numbers and are certified under the same ECE Approval Document.


I was not basing my comment on the literal values, which, just to comolicate things further are often mapped incorrectly as noted in post #806 (although many of the mapping issues appear to have been resolved with the latest Launcher), but on an actual comparison of the VO values with the country type (Typschlüssel) set to ECE or US: as noted, there are no differences in the group you refer to.

If there appear to be no hardware differences based on the catalog you have, I am really puzzled as to what is going on.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Is it possible the ece cars have a different preloaded cafd for frm? Doesn't seem likely, but this is odd. I have tried full ece frm and full ece fle together, still no tunneling.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> Is it possible the ece cars have a different preloaded cafd for frm? Doesn't seem likely, but this is odd. I have tried full ece frm and full ece fle together, still no tunneling.


Forgive me if I'm wrong and for not scrolling through but you have an LCI F06 correct?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

dup deleted


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> OK, I'll try to code
> 
> *LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_01 Left: BV_F010_wert_03_BFD_US = 0D 12 0B A0 Right: BV_F010_PL_L_ueber_POL_L = 03 11 02 78
> LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_02 Left: BV_F010_wert_03_BFD_US = 0E 05 0B A0 Right: BV_F010_PL_R_ueber_POL_R = 04 04 02 78*
> ...


Confirmed. Unfortunately now I can see that even with settings above tunneling is not working correctly for 2015 F10 with LED and KAFAS camera. Still some light leakage exists.

Before I was under impression that is the right behavior, until I sow videos from F15 and F28.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> This video was found by @shadowyman (he posted it some time ago on the other forum) and shows very clearly what is supposed to happen when the tunnel is active. Dealers have an electronic adjustment device for the adaptive headlights that can be used to trigger the tunnel as in the video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/LD9anR1piI4


Wondering if this somehow can be triggered on US F10, to confirm hardware is in place.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

If US/ECE cars have the same HW in the headlights and SW is the same, can it be a wiring diff? Can someone comapre wiring diagrams?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Miami10 said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong and for not scrolling through but you have an LCI F06 correct?


Correct


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> Is it possible the ece cars have a different preloaded cafd for frm? Doesn't seem likely, but this is odd. I have tried full ece frm and full ece fle together, still no tunneling.


No: you can calculate the SVT for a given I-Step from the FA in E-Sys. Calculating the SVT after changing the Typschlüssel does not change the assigned CAFD for FRM.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Atervardanyan said:


> Wondering if this somehow can be triggered on US F10, to confirm hardware is in place.


Keeping in mind that, as mentioned earlier, the car in the video is likely a car with Xenons, I believe that the tunnel can be triggered in Rheingold for diagnostic purposes: I saw the procedure, although I did not try it.

But the comparison between the two videos of the coded US F10 posted by @delviacv2 and the one of the European F10 posted by @Miami10 (post #1041) already show clearly that the tunnel is not working as designed.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

If we are trying to rule out all possibilities, and given that @Miami10 found no evidence of hardware differences in the OE Hella Parts catalog and @djsaad1 tried the full ECE coding for both FRM and FLE without getting the tunnel to work properly, could this be just a matter of a different factory adjustment of the horizontal and/or vertical aim of the headlights?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> If we are trying to rule out all possibilities, and given that @Miami10 found no evidence of hardware differences in the OE Hella Parts catalog and @djsaad1 tried the full ECE coding for both FRM and FLE without getting the tunnel to work properly, could this be just a matter of a different factory adjustment of the horizontal and/or vertical aim of the headlights?


So if I use your cafd for full ece frm, I get a lighting malfunction but it goes away on a restart.

If I fdl code full ece from what ncdtool tells me to do. My front headlights don't work at all.

I still haven't found what code or codes compleatly shut down the headlights with ece. I thought it would be the lampmaps, but it wasn't.

In ncdtool I have adaptive led headlights, high beam assist, and led fogs checked with lhd and ece. When I get back home I will do an ncd compare between yours and the one I created with ncdtool.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> Correct





dmnc02 said:


> If we are trying to rule out all possibilities, and given that @Miami10 found no evidence of hardware differences in the OE Hella Parts catalog and @djsaad1 tried the full ECE coding for both FRM and FLE without getting the tunnel to work properly, could this be just a matter of a different factory adjustment of the horizontal and/or vertical aim of the headlights?


6er LCI *might* and I say this lightly, be a hardware and or software issue. I say this only for one reason.

2016MY saw new option codes to differentiate between different versions of LED headlamps. LED is standard on al LCI 6er globally now, and 552 Adaptive LED being an option (except for NA which its shown on the order guides as STD). Unless every single car in RoW has been ordered with 552, they've either been made standard or something else is going on when the actual build sheets are coming out. I ran VINs on over 100 cars and all had 552 even if they had only one or two additional small options.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> So if I use your cafd for full ece frm, I get a lighting malfunction but it goes away on a restart.
> 
> If I fdl code full ece from what ncdtool tells me to do. My front headlights don't work at all.
> 
> ...


I do not know how the SVT-CAFD resource in the NCD/CAFD Tool works, but it comes with the explicit warning that "Results are suggestions only. Requires validation / double checking". For example, we know (and we confirmed this both on your 6er and @delviacv2's 5er) that the changes in DSC associated by the Tool with 5AP were spurious (post #1024). The ECE VO-coded CAFD I sent you was obtained from the Coding Verification in E-Sys, which should be fully accurate. If in doubt, you could further confirm that by changing the Typschlüssel in your FA and then VO coding FRM and FLE.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> 6er LCI *might* and I say this lightly, be a hardware and or software issue. I say this only for one reason.
> 
> 2016MY saw new option codes to differentiate between different versions of LED headlamps. LED is standard on al LCI 6er globally now, and 552 Adaptive LED being an option (except for NA which its shown on the order guides as STD). Unless every single car in RoW has been ordered with 552, they've either been made standard or something else is going on when the actual build sheets are coming out. I ran VINs on over 100 cars and all had 552 even if they had only one or two additional small options.


Thank you for the clarification.

However, even admitting the possibility of hardware differences for the 6er LCI, the point remains that NGHB appears not to be fully functional on the F10 LCI even after coding everything that appears to be relevant in FRM, LHM, TMS and FLA/KAFAS to the ECE VO values.


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

One must wonder if BMW have done something deliberate (and hard to find) to disable this for certain markets. They certainly aren't clueless about the coding that people are doing with these cars.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> However, even admitting the possibility of hardware differences for the 6er LCI, the point remains that NGHB appears not to be fully functional on the F10 LCI even after coding everything that appears to be relevant in FRM, LHM, TMS and FLA/KAFAS to the ECE VO values.


Are you referring to this post? Seems people tired only FRM/FLE ECE variant.
Who did full ECU FRM, LHM, TMS and FLA/KAFAS?



djsaad1 said:


> Is it possible the ece cars have a different preloaded cafd for frm? Doesn't seem likely, but this is odd. I have tried full ece frm and full ece fle together, still no tunneling.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

voip-ninja said:


> One must wonder if BMW have done something deliberate (and hard to find) to disable this for certain markets. They certainly aren't clueless about the coding that people are doing with these cars.


I agree, but I personally think that making this easy to code is a win-win choice for BMW: it allows them to comply with the outdated US regulation while at the same time allowing the few enthusiasts who really want this option on their car to enable it.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Atervardanyan said:


> Are you referring to this post? Seems people tired only FRM/FLE ECE variant.
> Who did full ECU FRM, LHM, TMS and FLA/KAFAS?


I looked at the ECE VO coded CAFDs for FRM, LHM, TMS and FLA/KAFAS for @delviacv2's F10. Also, with FLE there is no TMS.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Expanding on the previous post, these are the only remaining differences between the FRM, LHM, TMS and FLA ECUs on @delviacv2's F10 as currently coded (Left) and the corresponding ECE VO values (Right):

*FRM*

FH_TUER_AUF_STOP_MAUT	Left: nicht aktiv (NOT ACTIVE) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
FH_WAIT_STATUS_WGR_ENABLE	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht aktiv (NOT ACTIVE) = 00
FH_USA_REVERSIERWEG	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
WB_GB_ENABLE	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
DRL_MODUS	Left: drl_s_ohne_sl = 06	Right: tfl_s_ohne_sl = 07
FLA_AUTO_AKTIV	Left: automatisch (automatically) = 01	Right: manuel = 00
ESS_ON_VERZ	Left: US = 0A	Right: ECE = 0E
ESS_ERSCHEINUNGSBILD	Left: flaechenvergroesserung (Area enlargement) = 01	Right: bremslicht blinkend = 02
ESS_GESCHW_SCHWELLE	Left: US = 05	Right: ECE = 32
TOURIST_MODE_ENA	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
U_EFF_NSL	Left: wert_09__10,7V = 6B	Right: wert_03__13,7V = 89
NSL_PROZ_BEI_SL2_DEF	Left: wert_01__50% = 32	Right: wert_02__44% = 2C
C_CLC_CURV_V2	Left: F010_US = 41	Right: F001_ROW = 23
C_CLC_CURV_V3	Left: F010_US = 46	Right: F001_ROW = 28

*LHM*

ERR_AL	Left: init_ON = 01	Right: initwert = 00
ERR_FL	Left: init_ON = 01	Right: initwert = 00
SF_DWA	Left: init_US = 01	Right: initwert = 03
SF_PANIC	Left: init_US = 01	Right: initwert = 03
SF_HF	Left: init_US = 03	Right: initwert = 01
SF_AA	Left: init_US = 03	Right: initwert = 01

*TMS*

TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG	Left: F10_F11_F18_LED_SAE = 00 73 02	Right: F10_F11_F18_LED_ECE = 00 63 02
Fernlichtblinken	Left: F10_552_US = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00
DWA-Blinken	Left: F10_552_US = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Panik-Modus	Left: F10_552_US = 64 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 64 02 00 00 64 02 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 00 02 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00
Ueberfallalarm	Left: F10_552_US = 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00	Right: F10_552_ECE = 64 0E 00 00 00 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00 64 0E 00 00

*FLA*

FLA_Empfindlichkeit_verstellt	Left: CC_Meldung aktiv = 01	Right: CC_Meldung nicht aktiv = 00
Laendervariante	Left: US = 02	Right: ECE = 01
Geschwindigkeit_Deaktivierung_Weich	Left: US = 1D	Right: ECE = 1E
City_SL_Brigthness_Threshold_Village	Left: US = 00 14	Right: initwert = 00 0D
City_Number_of_SL_X16_Village	Left: US = 50	Right: initwert = 1C
City_Number_of_SL_X16_Highway	Left: US = 50	Right: initwert = 40
City_AVG_Number_of_Pks_X16_Threshold	Left: US = 82	Right: ECE = 30
City_SL_Timeconstant	Left: US = 03	Right: initwert = 02

Other than perhaps TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG, I see nothing else that could possibly be relevant.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

voip-ninja said:


> One must wonder if BMW have done something deliberate (and hard to find) to disable this for certain markets. They certainly aren't clueless about the coding that people are doing with these cars.





dmnc02 said:


> I agree, but I personally think that making this easy to code is a win-win choice for BMW: it allows them to comply with the outdated US regulation while at the same time allowing the few enthusiasts who really want this option on their car to enable it.


Looking at it from a manufacturer/supplier perspective (my main business is manufacturing of metal assemblies/sub-assemblies for transportation industry incl BMW), it's unlikely they've done anything deliberate to make it "hard" for coders. Experience tells me that it's because BMW has relied on a very archaic electrical and data architecture for almost two decades. Despite incremental improvements, the basic design eventually came to the point where the technologies of the components that rely on the architecture advanced at a substantially quicker pace, making the whole thing overly complex. It's like computers (because it really is just a big computer). Years ago, it was common to buy a laptop and then if you wanted a Disk Drive, that had to be plugged in separately. Want a CD Drive? Separate Component to be plugged in. Have too many external devices, programs, and running out of ram? Uh oh! No slots to expand; etc etc. Now Hans and Andreas (coders will recognize the names) are bald, over-caffeinated, and blind trying to make all these accessories function without having components and modules in conflict, and when an error or conflict does appear, the whole system doesn't blue-screen.

The new architecture with BDC looks daunting on a diagram for someone who doesn't spend their day reading them. The G1x literally made me drop my jaw at first (especially the wireless networks...yes plural). But it makes sense and needed earlier than we got it TBH. Most of what we're used to is still there, it's just now in a different module and much less cross checking has to be done. Same language but different dialect I guess.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Expanding on the previous post, these are the only remaining differences between the FRM, LHM, TMS and FLA ECUs on @delviacv2's F10 as currently coded (Left) and the corresponding ECE VO values (Right):
> 
> *FRM*
> 
> ...


I'm going to ask the dumb questions...

- This is the comparison of "what if?" from NCDCafTool for the same vehicle correct?

- Did anyone ever obtain NCD files from at least one EU LHD F10 LCI with 552?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> I'm going to ask the dumb questions...
> 
> - This is the comparison of "what if?" from NCDCafTool for the same vehicle correct?
> 
> - Did anyone ever obtain NCD files from at least one EU LHD F10 LCI with 552?


No, the comparison is based on the E-Sys verification procedure as described in this post.

Of course, in this case you will want to change the country variant (as reflected in the Typschlüssel) instead of a SALAPA element.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> No, the comparison is based on the E-Sys verification procedure as described in this post.


OK, I think we gonna need someone with European F10 loaded with LED to download actual NCDs from there.

Anyone from Europe willing to help?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Have you seen this thread guys?
http://f10.m5post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=906883

The fellow at post #72 claims he can enable NGHB with a different method rather than removing 5AP and 8S4 from the VO code.
http://f10.m5post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=15209848&postcount=72


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

del


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Btw, here is the headlight component P/N comparison done by the same guy proving headlights have all same internal components:
http://f10.m5post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=14912529&postcount=29


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

So if I am understanding him right, he wants us to pay for him to tell us what he did?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

I think the key is to compare with real EU car, I'll try to contact the same guy who provided his EU car data, see if he still can help.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just noticed the thread is from 2013.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Actually that pdf posted in the thread is very useful. Makes it seem like icm is a very important part of the process.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Atervardanyan said:


> Have you seen this thread guys?
> http://f10.m5post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=906883
> 
> The fellow at post #72 claims he can enable NGHB with a different method rather than removing 5AP and 8S4 from the VO code.
> http://f10.m5post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=15209848&postcount=72


Sure: you can FDL code instead of VO coding :rofl:



Atervardanyan said:


> Btw, here is the headlight component P/N comparison done by the same guy proving headlights have all same internal components:
> http://f10.m5post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=14912529&postcount=29


The part numbers for the control modules are the same: this was never in question. However, the part numbers for the headlights are different.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have now run full ECE on FRM, FLE, KAFAS, and ICM all together. The good news, I get no faults, which makes me think the headlights should be the same as the European version. The bad news is I still don't seem to be getting any tunneling. I will test again in the morning since there was too much traffic out to really tell, but at this point it still doesn't seem right.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

ok so I changed this 2 parameters to ECE there still light leak, I feel that the lights are a bit more active/faster switching low/high beams but that could be wishfull thinking on my part

TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNGLeft: F10_F11_F18_LED_SAE = 00 73 02Right: F10_F11_F18_LED_ECE = 00 63 02

LaendervarianteLeft: US = 02Right: ECE = 01


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

djsaad1 said:


> Actually that pdf posted in the thread is very useful. Makes it seem like icm is a very important part of the process.


If I understand things correctly, ZGM is also part of auto headlight adjust. See page 14 in that PDF.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> If I understand things correctly, ZGM is also part of auto headlight adjust. See page 14 in that PDF.


I think KOMBI and SZL also related, not sure how much though.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Atervardanyan said:


> If I understand things correctly, ZGM is also part of auto headlight adjust. See page 14 in that PDF.





Atervardanyan said:


> I think KOMBI and SZL also related, not sure how much though.


ZGM is the central gateway and is not codeable. SZL is the stalk on the side of the steering wheel with the HBA button (which is working fine on @delviacv2's car). KOMBI is the instrument cluster. Again, I don't see anything relevant in there, but here is the comparison for @delviacv2's car.

*SZL*

LIN_VARIANTE_MFL	Left: Sport DCC = 70	Right: Sport DCC + SLD = 71

*KOMBI*

KL_PREDRIVE_F2_GURT	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
KL_PREDRIVE_F41_ABS_SCHRIFT	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
KL_PREDRIVE_F43_BRAKE_SCHRIFT	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
KL_PREDRIVE_F13_ABS	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
CC_RW_WARNUNG	Left: 30_mls = 30	Right: 50_km = 32
KL_MASKIERUNG_0	Left: us (US) = DE	Right: alle_anderen (all others) = AE
KL_MASKIERUNG_1	Left: us (US) = 7F	Right: alle_anderen (all others) = FF
CC_BREMSWARNL_NUR_ROT	Left: nur_rot (only red) = 01	Right: gelb_rot (yellow red) = 00
AUSFUEHRUNG	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 01	Right: wert_02 (value 02) = 00
CC_RW_WARNUNG_2	Left: 50_mls = 50	Right: 90_km = 5A
SLD_ENABLE	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
SPA_IST_GANG_ENABLE	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
SPA_KOMBISELECT_DISABLE	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
DISP_RPM_PT_CRC	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
DISP_RPM_PT_APPL	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
DISP_RPM_PT_APPL_2	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
SPRACHE	Left: us (US) = 02	Right: uk (UK) = 01
DATUM	Left: mm_tt_jj (mm dd yy) = 01	Right: tt_mm_jj (dd mm yy) = 00
ZEIT	Left: 12h (12 h) = 01	Right: 24h (24 h) = 00
TEMPERATUR	Left: grad_f (degrees f) = 01	Right: grad_c = 00
VERBRAUCH	Left: mpg_us (mpg U.S.) = 02	Right: l_100km = 00
DRUCK	Left: psi (PSI) = 02	Right: bar = 00
WEG	Left: mls (MLS) = 01	Right: km = 00
GESCHW_EINHEIT	Left: mph = 01	Right: km/h = 00
DATUM_ERWEITERT	Left: mm_tt_jj (mm dd yy) = 01	Right: tt_mm_jj (dd mm yy) = 00
DREHMOMENT	Left: lb_ft = 02	Right: Nm (NM) = 01
LEISTUNG	Left: PS = 02	Right: kW = 01

BTW, @delviacv2 has also scanned his car with Rheingold to see if there were any reported faults relating to NGHB not being completely activated: there were none.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

It was really foggy this morning, so I figured I would take some videos even though I was just blinding myself and possibly everyone else on the road. In some situations it does look better than before, but I might be imagining things.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mf5cntsx4vp7hfm/2016-01-07 11.46.00.mp4?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9v7mcqq9wv9yw8x/2016-01-07 11.53.04.mp4?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nkjcoa6r6u3qmtt/2016-01-07 11.54.47.mp4?dl=0


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> It was really foggy this morning, so I figured I would take some videos even though I was just blinding myself and possibly everyone else on the road. In some situations it does look better than before, but I might be imagining things.


Thank you for the videos: some fog makes it much easier to see what is going on.

I think you can clearly see the light leakage in the second part of your first video once the road straightens up around the 0:30 mark (and in the other two videos too). Compare to the similar videos of the F36 in post #1084 and the F15 in post #1095.

The headlights are obviously reacting to the traffic and trying to "tunnel", but it appears that the LED modules are not dimming correctly. That is why I have been suspecting that there might be a difference in the reflectors or arrangement of the LED emitters in the US-spec headlights: I personally do not see many stones that have been left unturned at this point in terms of coding.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Below is an update to the PDF with the NGHB coding instructions for the F15/F16/F85/F86 that I posted earlier in this thread (post #1017).

A few remarks:

There are no changes in the coding for vehicles with the LHM ECUs (production date before July 1, 2015): the only changes are for vehicles with the newer FLE ECUs.
There are a total of 101 wow parameters that need to be FDL coded in each FLE ECU. 
The FLEs on the F15s cannot be fully coded to the ECE VO values, as that results in a "Headlamp malfunction" fault due to the absence of the cornering lights. Moreover, the amber side marker lights (which are legally required in the US) are not active by default on Euro-spec cars. Unfortunately, given the way the FLE ECUs are structured, these two changes are not one-liners as they are with the LHM ECUs: ECE VO coding first and then FDL coding what needs to be coded back to the US VO values requires changing 48 parameters, so I thought it was overall easier to start from the US VO values.
Nevertheless, FDL coding is fairly quick, since each of the parameters listed in Appendix 2 (with only one exception) need to be changed to the same "F015Wert" value.
The "F015Wert" value will not appear for some of the parameters listed in Appendix 2 unless using E-Sys Launcher v2.5 or newer.
@PlayTookies spent a lot of time and effort testing the revised FLE coding. Hopefully, we will have some good-quality videos soon.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Below is an update to the PDF with the NGHB coding instructions for the F15/F16/F85/F86 that I posted earlier in this thread (post #1017).
> 
> A few remarks:
> 
> ...


I wonder why I wouldn't get the same malfunction on the 6 series with FLE.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> I wonder why I wouldn't get the same malfunction on the 6 series with FLE.


You probably have the cornering lights on your car: US-spec F3x have them.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> You probably have the cornering lights on your car: US-spec F3x have them.


Oh yeah, for sure have the cornering lights. Didn't pay attention that the F15 didn't have them.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

djsaad1 said:


> I took a risk and vo coded the whole car to ECE. Didn't want to drive for too long because of all the airbag and drive train faults. But the headlights didn't seem any better, if anything the tunnel was even worse.


A dump question.
Is it guaranteed that VO coding the car under EU spec will make the car exactly the same from SW perspective as it is shipped from factory?
Is there a chance that E-sys launcher or trimmed pszdata might add some noise to experiment?

I am kind of going over and over the PDF about LED headlights consturnction, and per that doc headlights have all necessary modules in place, and headlight driver module P/N is the same for EU/US.

I am kind of thinking loud just trying to understand what we have missed. Otherwise it really puzzles me.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Atervardanyan said:


> A dump question.
> Is it guaranteed that VO coding the car under EU spec will make the car exactly the same from SW perspective as it is shipped from factory?
> Is there a chance that E-sys launcher or trimmed pszdata might add some noise to experiment?
> 
> ...


I did it by changing the type in the FA. So unless ECE cars are using different cafds, or have different modules. Don't see why there would be a difference.

I guess they could technically have a different ZGW module, haven't looked up the part numbers.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> I did it by changing the type in the FA. So unless ECE cars are using different cafds, or have different modules. Don't see why there would be a difference.
> 
> I guess they could technically have a different ZGW module, haven't looked up the part numbers.


There is actually another possibility, but it does not appear to be supported by the experience with the F15. The FLE ECUs seem to be VIN-aware, judging from the fact that the short VIN appears in square brackets next to each FLE in the SVT tree. The type is also in the long VIN, so in principle the ECU could take it from there and ignore the one in the FA.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> There is actually another possibility, but it does not appear to be supported by the experience with the F15. The FLE ECUs seem to be VIN-aware, judging from the fact that the short VIN appears in square brackets next to each FLE in the SVT tree. The type is also in the long VIN, so in principle the ECU could take it from there and ignore the one in the FA.


So if I understand you correctly the only option at this point is to get NCD files from real EU spec car. Correct?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Atervardanyan said:


> So if I understand you correctly the only option at this point is to get NCD files from real EU spec car. Correct?


No, I am fairly confident that the NCD files from a Euro-spec car would not show anything different from the results obtained by using the coding verification in E-Sys or by VO coding the car with the modified FA Typschlüssel.

The only doubt in light of the puzzling evidence so far and the fact that the FLE ECUs are the only ones that appear in the SVT with the VIN in square brackets is whether some settings in those ECUs (beyond those that appear in the coding file) could be set directly based in the VIN (which contains information that identifies the country variant).


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> There is actually another possibility, but it does not appear to be supported by the experience with the F15. The FLE ECUs seem to be VIN-aware, judging from the fact that the short VIN appears in square brackets next to each FLE in the SVT tree. The type is also in the long VIN, so in principle the ECU could take it from there and ignore the one in the FA.


I used to think that the short vin was only on the fle. But it moves around, for example right now its on my frm and not on fle. I guess maybe it shows up on the last thing you code? When I only saw it on FLE that one time, I thought it was only on that module.

The f10 and f12/f06 both don't have fem body or any body and instead have a separate frm module as we know. It's more likely that the issue would be in frm, than in fle in my opinion.

I don't know how much I trust ncdtool, but it does say that if you vo code fem body without 5ap and 8s4 on an f15, it turns on the below code. That code doesn't exist on my car, is it on the m4?

BDC_01 > ComAdapterNetworkDtc 3003 > ComAdapterPdu_095_Objektdaten_Stufenloser_Fernlicht_Assistent = inaktiv [Default]


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> I used to think that the short vin was only on the fle. But it moves around, for example right now its on my frm and not on fle. I guess maybe it shows up on the last thing you code? When I only saw it on FLE that one time, I thought it was only on that module.


Great: thank you for sorting out this too.



> The f10 and f12/f06 both don't have fem body or any body and instead have a separate frm module as we know. It's more likely that the issue would be in frm, than in fle in my opinion.
> 
> I don't know how much I trust ncdtool, but it does say that if you vo code fem body without 5ap and 8s4 on an f15, it turns on the below code. That code doesn't exist on my car, is it on the m4?
> 
> BDC_01 > ComAdapterNetworkDtc 3003 > ComAdapterPdu_095_Objektdaten_Stufenloser_Fernlicht_Assistent = inaktiv [Default]


Yes, it is. You can see what changes resulted by VO coding every ECU in my M4 (other than DME) after removing 5AP and 8S4 in post #404.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> No, I am fairly confident that the NCD files from a Euro-spec car would not show anything different from the results obtained by using the coding verification in E-Sys or by VO coding the car with the modified FA Typschlüssel.
> 
> The only doubt in light of the puzzling evidence so far and the fact that the FLE ECUs are the only ones that appear in the SVT with the VIN in square brackets is whether some settings in those ECUs (beyond those that appear in the coding file) could be set directly based in the VIN (which contains information that identifies the country variant).


So here is something.

My frm cafd is cafd_0000106d.caf.014_011_010, if I detect cafd in esys, there is also a 015_003_10 and a 015_007_10 available to use. Comparing them in ncdtool they all seem to be the same with the exception of dates. The first 11/14 second 03/15 and third 06/15. The LCI for the 6 series started being produced around 3/15.

Ncdtool might not be picking up a difference because of mapping, I will keep skimming through to see if I see anything. But will try coding full ece into the newest one tonight to see if it makes a difference.

The only other module that esys detects another possible cafd for my istep is CAS. Which I will also try to use.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

double


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Didn't get anywhere with the new cafds. 

I am still not sold on it being different hardware, if there were specific ece and u.s. lights, then why would they add 5AP to the U.S. 6 series on the LCI?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

djsaad1 said:


> Didn't get anywhere with the new cafds.
> 
> I am still not sold on it being different hardware, if there were specific ece and u.s. lights, then why would they add 5AP to the U.S. 6 series on the LCI?


I would speculate that at least headlights hardware is the same. Think about it, even on F15 headlights, where US version has obvious difference (missing cornering light), NGHB functionally is still there, because there is nothing else to save on, otherwise it would effect basic light functionally.

On F10 even cornering lights present.
Must be some unknown. Unfortunately that is out of boundaries of my knowledge.

Thanks,


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Trying to code the car back to what it was. Do the headlights always shut off on door open? I thought they stayed on until you lock the car from outside? Or am I mistaken? I have pathway lighting on in idrive at 40 seconds


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> Trying to code the car back to what it was. Do the headlights always shut off on door open? I thought they stayed on until you lock the car from outside? Or am I mistaken? I have pathway lighting on in idrive at 40 seconds


they do shut off, for them to stay on you have to activate pathway I think is with the high beam stalk


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> I would speculate that at least headlights hardware is the same. Think about it, even on F15 headlights, where US version has obvious difference (missing cornering light), NGHB functionally is still there, because there is nothing else to save on, otherwise it would effect basic light functionally.
> 
> On F10 even cornering lights present.
> Must be some unknown. Unfortunately that is out of boundaries of my knowledge.
> ...


And IIRC the only reason why the F15/16/85/86 are different assembly wise is that the cornering lamp is located too high for DOT regulations to be included inside the assembly. I suspect that the US cars I saw that had ECE housings, the integrated cornering lamps were disabled and the module missing as the fog lamps were the standard adaptive ones (not Dynamic Light Spot Aux beam).

One would think that if the reflector was of a different design for DOT/SAE, the ECE Markings and alignment point wouldn't have remained in the manufacturing mould...

(In the middle just below the reflective portion of the reflector unit. This is from my personal car)








I dug through old CAFD files in Psdzdata that would have covered the time just before, during, and after LCI. Somewhat interesting but might not be anything. Definitely are different CAFD (not just updates and patch) available for TMS which is why I really want to see NCD for an EU LHD F10 and not something off the programs.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> One would think that if the reflector was of a different design for DOT/SAE, the ECE Markings and alignment point wouldn't have remained in the manufacturing mould...
> 
> (In the middle just below the reflective portion of the reflector unit. This is from my personal car)
> 
> I dug through old CAFD files in Psdzdata that would have covered the time just before, during, and after LCI. Somewhat interesting but might not be anything. Definitely are different CAFD (not just updates and patch) available for TMS which is why I really want to see NCD for an EU LHD F10 and not something off the programs.


I cannot see the markings in the picture, but I trust that they are there. Very interesting observation: this keeps getting more and more puzzling.

Hopefully, somebody with a Euro-spec F10 will share the CAFDs from his car, so that we can rule out that possibility as well.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> I cannot see the markings in the picture, but I trust that they are there. Very interesting observation: this keeps getting more and more puzzling.
> 
> Hopefully, somebody with a Euro-spec F10 will share the CAFDs from his car, so that we can rule out that possibility as well.


Sorry all I have is potato phone for pics and can't highlight. If you look just below the "shiny" part of the reflector, you'll see a circle on the reflector mount. This is the centerline of where the stepper motor is and for vehicles with Adaptive light and GFHB, this point is the alignment reference per ECE Guidelines. With the lights on and the wheel turned, there are more markings but I cannot get a photo due to the glare.

SAE alignment Mark is in a completely different location; on the lens itself and on a different vertical axis...

Dead center of the image, circle with vertical and horizontal hashes...looks like a shadow artifact.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

huskermcdoogle said:


> So I have been lurking.... Anyway, have not had a good chance to get connected to the car until tonight before driving a few hours to get home. I finally changed some of the speeds namely to keep my car out of highway mode as Texas roads are mostly highway speed, so that I could monitor what GFHB were doing. Couple stupid questions.
> 
> Who has played with the values in M1-M15 on the F10?
> 
> ...


The 7th byte is not used. Assuming that the lights on the F10 are similar to those on the F06 with FLEs, I think that the assignment of the remaining 6 bytes is as follows:

LB3, HB2, LB1, CL, HB1, LB3.

So, in M15 (full high beams), both HB modules are on at full intensity and the three LB modules are all on but slightly dimmed. There could be several reasons for this, such as thermal management or current limits or legal regulations on maximum brightness. The _RL settings are for countries with right-hand drive.



> One thing that I noticed tonight was that the left light seemed to not swivel as far off the road as the right. It appears to shut off long before it swivels to what would seem like the equal limit on the right side, which I add is always off in the weeds... Maybe there is a calibration issue here. It seems my "tunnel", which wouldn't be described as that... is much wider than it should be. But I think it is mostly a brightness issue with the high beams that come on. That said, I can definitely see the light leakage on the vehicles in front, though I don't think it is blinding anyone too bad.


If indeed the issue is with the swiveling rather than with the dimming, then I think that the Rheingold "teach in" procedure for the driver modules might be a good candidate.



> Anyway, I am game to try some things and go down any rabbit hole you guys suggest that hasn't been tried, so long as I won't brick anything. I believe that there is certainly something we are missing. Whether it is software or hardware related, who knows.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to all who have put in effort on this. I am sure we can figure it out.


I believe that too, as more people become aware of the issue and share their thoughts.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Atervardanyan said:


> Back to F10 issue,
> There is a thread here https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=731552 about how change F10 service interval from 2y/20k mile to 1y/10k mile.
> 
> It turned out that after appropriate change in FA (replacing 8KA with 8KL) and coding of related ECUs (DME, CAS, ...) service interval will not be changed.
> ...


That is a possibility, although if a flash is required I personally think that the headlight modules (LHM+TMS or FLE) are a more likely candidate. BTW, flashing TMS (and I presume that the same applies to FLE) requires re-running the "teach in" procedure in Rheingold.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

If you look at my videos in the fog, my lights seem to be swiveling pretty far. Take a look at those videos and see what you think. There are codes in frm about how far they swivel. There is no literal change, but we can try hard coding the werte if you think they are not going far enough.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nkjcoa6r6u3qmtt/2016-01-07 11.54.47.mp4?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9v7mcqq9wv9yw8x/2016-01-07 11.53.04.mp4?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mf5cntsx4vp7hfm/2016-01-07 11.46.00.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> That is a possibility, although if a flash is required I personally think that the headlight modules (LHM+TMS or FLE) are a more likely candidate. BTW, flashing TMS (and I presume that the same applies to FLE) requires re-running the "teach in" procedure in Rheingold.


Will "teach in" also require special dealer HW as well?
Any idea how to do that in Rheigold? Any doc or guideline about it would be great.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

You guys might be on to something with flashing. If I look at newer FLE cafds, there are for sure different parameters and different werte values. My svt won't detect those cafds for my car, which could mean my FLE would need to be flashed to detect those cafds. 

Again, the real way to know would be to get a European cars SVT. But I am curious as to what would happen if I create an ncd from the new cafd, rename it to match my original cafd. and fdl code it.

Also to add to this, if I look at the F15 pdf, those werte values match the new cafd and not my original cafd, even though I do have an f15 literal value on my original cafd.

Edit---

The more I look at the new cafds the more I think there is something to this. For example WELL3_IDX on the old cafd has an F10 SA552 US with the same werte value as the ECE. While on the new CAFD the werte is now different between the two. It is like this on most of the IDX codes. 

I don't currently have esys pro, so I can't flash anything. But it seems like I should get it.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Atervardanyan said:


> Will "teach in" also require special dealer HW as well?
> Any idea how to do that in Rheigold? Any doc or guideline about it would be great.


No special HW is required (I know of a member here, @larrylam646, who did this recently after flashing his TMS).

The good thing about Rheingold is that it has a nice GUI, so there isn't much of a learning curve. After connecting to your car, you go to Vehicle management > Service function > Service Functions > Body > lighting > "Initialise the headlight driver module and teach in LEDs in headlight" and follow the instructions.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello friends, I coded my car recently since I found these boards. Thanks to Shawn and everyone else on here. 

Can someone please explain if it is possible to work on the modules in the car by editing the firmware itself? 
If you don't like you your Samsung flavor of Android, you can root your phone and flash a different ROM to it. 
I know the parallel is silly but that's what I am curious about. Couldn't we do this to some modules in our cars?

Thank you.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> The 7th byte is not used. Assuming that the lights on the F10 are similar to those on the F06 with FLEs, I think that the assignment of the remaining 6 bytes is as follows:
> 
> LB3, HB2, LB1, CL, HB1, LB3.


Not with the F10. It's channel (chipset) identifier and its in a very different order than all the other cars using that same CAF file. Something like 02,01,04,03,06,01,02...I have it mapped out on my computer and will edit if I'm off on my memory. It's based off of the Rampen modes (0-15) which is a map of what chipset is active, and any resistance/dimming is applied. This is in itself is based off of another 2 LED maps which assigns the Individual LED's to a channel for Rampen Assignment.

In F10 each headlight has the following:

Module 1:

- SML (Side Marker Light) 1 Chip with 3xLED

- AZL (Accent Light...the white mode of the eyebrow) 1x chipset with 2x LED

- BL (Turnsignal) 1x Chipset with 2x LED and switchback with AZL

Module 2:

- TFL (Daytime Headlights) 4xChipset with 2xLED each

- Rampelicht (Spotlights aka Scheinwerfer or headlamps)

- Inner Low Beam - 2x Chipsets with 5x LED each

- Outer Dynamic Low Beam with 2x Chipsets with 5x LED each

- Outer (Glare Free) High-beam 1x Chipset with 5x LED

- Inner High-beam 1x Chipset with 5x LED

Module 3:

- Cornering Light 1x chipset with 3 LED


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> Not with the F10. It's channel (chipset) identifier and its in a very different order than all the other cars using that same CAF file. Something like 02,01,04,03,06,01,02...I have it mapped out on my computer and will edit if I'm off on my memory. It's based off of the Rampen modes (0-15) which is a map of what chipset is active, and any resistance/dimming is applied. This is in itself is based off of another 2 LED maps which assigns the Individual LED's to a channel for Rampen Assignment.
> 
> In F10 each headlight has the following:
> 
> ...


I know that the order is different from, say, the F30, but why do you think that the assignment in post #1241 is incorrect? With the LHM ECUs, the auxiliary lights (SML, AZL, BL, TFL and Rampelicht) are controlled by TMS and so are not part of the LHM words fo M1-M15.

BTW, nice information above.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> I know that the order is different from, say, the F30, but why do you think that the assignment in post #1241 is incorrect? With the LHM ECUs, the auxiliary lights (SML, AZL, BL, TFL and Rampelicht) are controlled by TMS and so are not part of the LHM words fo M1-M15.
> 
> BTW, nice information above.


Channel Map for F10 Left Side Module LHD is 01,02,03,04,03,06,01. Therefore the assignment order in #1241 doesn't seem that it could match.

Channel 3 is is the only one repeated since the 7th byte is supposedly not used, but Channel 3 doesn't always have the same value in each corresponding byte each time. So...we have the following chipsets to match to the Map (facing the headlamp in order of top to bottom, outside to inside):

Low Beam 1* (Dual Chipset with multiple modes)
High beam 1a/b* (GFHB - Single Chipset with multiple modes)
Low beam 2
High beam 2
Cornering Lamp

*Dynamic Units


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> Channel Map for F10 Left Side Module LHD is 01,02,03,04,03,06,01. Therefore the assignment order in #1241 doesn't seem that it could match.
> 
> Channel 3 is is the only one repeated since the 7th byte is supposedly not used, but Channel 3 doesn't always have the same value in each corresponding byte each time. So...we have the following chipsets to match to the Map (facing the headlamp in order of top to bottom, outside to inside):
> 
> ...


OK, here is my reasoning.

Byte #4 is for sure the cornering lights if you look at the definition of M_CL (Cornering Lights).

Bytes #2 and #5 are for sure the high beams, as they are only used in M14 (Full High Beams) and M15 (No Glare High Beams), and then comparing the two it is also clear that Byte #2 is the inner high beam (only used for M15) and Byte #5 is the other high beam (used for both M14 and M15).

I believe that the remaining 3 bytes (#1, #3 and #6) all correspond to low beams because looking at the FLE ECUs (in which the individual bytes are "named"), the low beams are split into LB1, LB2 and LB3. This would be consistent with the information you posted earlier (post #1248) assuming that the two chipsets for inner low beams can be controlled individually.

I see no reason to assign two different bytes to the same chipset (Channel 3).


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> OK, here is my reasoning.
> 
> Byte #4 is for sure the cornering lights if you look at the definition of M_CL (Cornering Lights).
> 
> ...


Reasoning that absolutely makes sense when excluding the channel map in E-Sys and wouldn't be the first time I've seen an error on BMW's side in regards to lighting functions.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> Reasoning that absolutely makes sense when excluding the channel map in E-Sys and wouldn't be the first time I've seen an error on BMW's side in regards to lighting functions.


If you want to confirm the byte assignment on your car, there is a simple way to do so. The M1/M2 settings are for the Adverse Weather Mode (they are the same). This mode of VLD is activated whenever the front fog lights are switched on. So, if you redefine M1 and M2 so that only a single byte is set to FA and the others are set to 00 and then turn on your fog lights, you can check which module is activated by that byte.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was always under the assumption that higher I-Step levels just meant newer cafds, is it possible that BMW is using different I-Step levels for different regions? I am confused on why the fle cafd on the higher I-Step has different werte values. It doesn't make sense to change werte values in FLE unless the cafds were made for different regions.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> I was always under the assumption that higher I-Step levels just meant newer cafds, is it possible that BMW is using different I-Step levels for different regions? I am confused on why the fle cafd on the higher I-Step has different werte values. It doesn't make sense to change werte values in FLE unless the cafds were made for different regions.


Can you be specific as to which CAFDs you are comparing?

I know that BMW tweaked a few settings relating to NGHB for the F3x/F8x at the end of the summer, but, testing the two settings on my car, the differences were subtle (although worthwhile).

Why would the CAFDs have literal values reflecting different regional settings if different CAFDs are used in different regions?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Can you be specific as to which CAFDs you are comparing?
> 
> I know that BMW tweaked a few settings relating to NGHB for the F3x/F8x at the end of the summer, but, testing the two settings on my car, the differences were subtle (although worthwhile).
> 
> Why would the CAFDs have literal values reflecting different regional settings if different CAFDs are used in different regions?


Compare CAFD_000024C3_008_005_010 with CAFD_000024C3_008_010_000. There are a good amount of changes.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> Compare CAFD_000024C3_008_005_010 with CAFD_000024C3_008_010_000. There are a good amount of changes.


I ECE VO coded the two CAFDs for your car and compared them with the NCD/CAFD Tool: the Tool reports a lot of differences, but most of them reflect inconsistent mapping (the literal values are different, but the Wertes are the same). There are a few differences in the Wertes, but nothing that looks very different to me.

Plus, CAFD_000024C3_008_010_000 was on @PlayTookies's US-spec F15, so these cannot be regional differences.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> If you want to confirm the byte assignment on your car, there is a simple way to do so. The M1/M2 settings are for the Adverse Weather Mode (they are the same). This mode of VLD is activated whenever the front fog lights are switched on. So, if you redefine M1 and M2 so that only a single byte is set to FA and the others are set to 00 and then turn on your fog lights, you can check which module is activated by that byte.


No forward Fog Lamps on my car, rear fogs don't appear to make any change, and activating Fog Detection in KAFAS only worked once for a few seconds. Even if I did have them, what parameters must be met to change from M1 to M2?

The only stationary modes I can select are M3, (M4 is another subject all together IMO) M5, and M15. I can see distinctions between them, but the differences are a bit complex. For instance M3 for driver's side (left) dims only the innermost chipset of the outer low beam and swivels the outer reflector out and down.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> I ECE VO coded the two CAFDs for your car and compared them with the NCD/CAFD Tool: the Tool reports a lot of differences, but most of them reflect inconsistent mapping (the literal values are different, but the Wertes are the same). There are a few differences in the Wertes, but nothing that looks very different to me.
> 
> Plus, CAFD_000024C3_008_010_000 was on @PlayTookies's US-spec F15, so these cannot be regional differences.


Did you see the idx's? they all seem to have different werte values for the f10 compared to my original.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> Did you see the idx's? they all seem to have different werte values for the f10 compared to my original.


This is the only one that is different in LmmA (Left is the older CAFD and Right the newer one):

Volles_Fernlicht__Lichthupe_Idx	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0C 1A 01 01 0C 0C 0C 01 01 01	Right: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0C 0D 01 01 0C 0C 0C 01 01 01


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> This is the only one that is different in LmmA (Left is the older CAFD and Right the newer one):
> 
> Volles_Fernlicht__Lichthupe_Idx	Left: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0C 1A 01 01 0C 0C 0C 01 01 01	Right: F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL = 0C 0D 01 01 0C 0C 0C 01 01 01


I wonder if I gave you the wrong cafd name, did you check lmmb? I think every one of the idx's in there had different wertes


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> I wonder if I gave you the wrong cafd name, did you check lmmb? I think every one of the idx's in there had different wertes


Sorry: you are actually correct. There are a few in LmmB that are different, but those are all secondary lighting functions: DRLs, side markers, parking lights, welcome lights, follow me home, etc.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Sorry: you are actually correct. There are a few in LmmB that are different, but those are all secondary lighting functions: DRLs, side markers, parking lights, welcome lights, follow me home, etc.


Do you think its worth flashing the FLE's for that newer cafd? Or are those changes not enough to make a difference.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> Do you think its worth flashing the FLE's for that newer cafd? Or are those changes not enough to make a difference.


Nothing in LmmB is critical.

As for flashing the FLEs for the sake of the new CAFD, what makes me suspect that it will not make a difference is the fact that @delviacv2's lights appear to behave just like yours and he has LHMs with CAFDs that do not show any changes compared to the latest ones.


----------



## huskermcdoogle (Dec 22, 2015)

@miami10

Instead of using inclement weather M1 why not just do the test using M15 and just activate that setting using High Beams on stalk?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

The picture below (reproduced from post #459) shows some details of the F3x/F8x headlights and makes it clear what LB1, LB2 and LB3 are on those cars and how they are used in the different modes of VLD/NGHB. So the split of the low beams into three modules is not specific to the F10.

BTW, the NGHB coding is now being tested on a F30 LCI and the car did not self-destruct


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

So the only thing that happens, is that #5 (high beam) turns off when tunneling? Or is there more to it? I am not talking about swivel, just on what dims or turns off.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> So the only thing that happens, is that #5 (high beam) turns off when tunneling? Or is there more to it? I am not talking about swivel, just on what dims or turns off.


On the F30, it is indeed the case that all that happens when tunneling is that the inner high beam (#5 in the picture) is off: all the three low beam modules are on at full intensity (as confirmed by the M14 setting in LHM).

On the F10, the M14 setting suggests that what should happen is that the inner high beam is off, one of the three low beam modules is on at full intensity, one is on at 80% intensity and one is off.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

So assuming that the glare on the F10 is produced by the low beams not dimming correctly when required, we now have an interesting theoretical question: could it be that the same is the case for the F30, the only difference being that it does not make any difference there since the low beams do not have to dim when tunneling?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Do you know the abbreviation for that light? Is it FL?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> Do you know the abbreviation for that light? Is it FL?


If the "light" you are asking about is the low beam module that should dim on your car when the tunnel is active, it is LB3 (the first byte in the _Idx parameters in FLE > LmmA and LmmB).


----------



## huskermcdoogle (Dec 22, 2015)

I will compare when I get home to my computer, but wouldn't you want to match the standard low beam dimming parameters while tunneling? Are they set to full brightness when they have that nice crisp cutoff vertically? Or would there maybe be a vertical adjustment parameter we don't know about that would make the glare go away.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

huskermcdoogle said:


> I will compare when I get home to my computer, but wouldn't you want to match the standard low beam dimming parameters while tunneling? Are they set to full brightness when they have that nice crisp cutoff vertically? Or would there maybe be a vertical adjustment parameter we don't know about that would make the glare go away.


What are the "standard" low-beam dimming parameters? With VLD you have many. 

Since @djsaad1 ECE VO coded his entire car, I do not see how the issue could be just coding an unidentified parameter.


----------



## huskermcdoogle (Dec 22, 2015)

How about these parameters? Maybe change them to US LED?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

To do a full compare with EU spec F10, does dumping NCD for ECU tree enough or cafd file names are also needed?
Thanks,


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am a little confused on what you are asking. I created an ncd in esys coding verify for ece, then compared it to my original ncd. I did this for pretty much all my modules. 

Thanks to @dmnc02 for notifying me about coding verify, it really saved me some time.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Just to give you a context:
A member with EU spec F10 is willing to help on this.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=9478007#post9478007
Are you saying nothing interesting can be extracted from EU spec car at this point?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh I see. That is great news. 

If you can get his FA xml and SVT xml, we can get everything we need from there.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> The picture below (reproduced from post #459) shows some details of the F3x/F8x headlights and makes it clear what LB1, LB2 and LB3 are on those cars and how they are used in the different modes of VLD/NGHB. So the split of the low beams into three modules is not specific to the F10.
> 
> BTW, the NGHB coding is now being tested on a F30 LCI and the car did not self-destruct


What is Tourist Adaptation in that picture?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

SanDiegoF12 said:


> What is Tourist Adaptation in that picture?


It is meant for vehicles with right-hand drive when traveling in countries with left-hand drive (or conversely).


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

wow, that is great. If I take my car to Hong Kong, how will the car know I am in a country where driving is done on the other side of the road?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

SanDiegoF12 said:


> wow, that is great. If I take my car to Hong Kong, how will the car know I am in a country where driving is done on the other side of the road?


 You can enable a checkbox in iDrive to select Tourist Mode. I believe the checkbox is enabled by default in Europe.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

I see. We don't have that in the US, don't recall seeing that in iDrive.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

So I am looking through the two f10 frm files. First I think it's odd that the EU one has an updated frm cafd, when they are both 2015's. One is a diesel, but this is a lighting module, so still odd. But at first glance what sticks out is the different settings in cop parameter, even my full ece cafd doesn't show the settings this EU car has in cop parameter. My full ece cafd is on the right, his eu cafd is on the left. My settings match the US f10 settings, and I am guessing my original settings as well.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

EU car has production date 2015-10-29 and US car has 2014-12-12. That is probably why it has newer cafd file.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

They are both LCI and both have LED lights correct?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> So I am looking through the two f10 frm files. First I think it's odd that the EU one has an updated frm cafd, when they are both 2015's. One is a diesel, but this is a lighting module, so still odd. But at first glance what sticks out is the different settings in cop parameter, even my full ece cafd doesn't show the settings this EU car has in cop parameter. My full ece cafd is on the right, his eu cafd is on the left. My settings match the US f10 settings, and I am guessing my original settings as well.


I am looking at the files as well. They are both LCI with LEDs. However, the EU car is a F11, not a F10. That might explain some of the differences in the FRM settings.

Using the FA from the EU car in E-Sys verification results in the same settings for LHM and TMS as using the FA from the US car with the modified Typschlüssel.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> I am looking at the files as well. They are both LCI with LEDs. However, the EU car is a F11, not a F10. That might explain some of the differences in the FRM settings.
> 
> Using the FA from the EU car in E-Sys verification results in the same settings for LHM and TMS as using the FA from the US car with the modified Typschlüssel.


Have you tried FRM? I have a feeling lampmaps and cop relevant will be different.

Still waiting on tokenmaster to get esys pro.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> Have you tried FRM? I have a feeling lampmaps and cop relevant will be different.


We think alike 

As a check, I generated the FRM settings using the FA from the EU car and E-Sys coding verification and compared to those in the actual FRM .ncd file: they are identical, apart for two parameters that were obviously coded in.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

So, do you think NCD files from other modules (LHM/TMS) of EU car would be interesting? Probably we can have them tomorrow. Or you consider this as waste of time?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

delete


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Atervardanyan said:


> So, do you think NCD files from other modules (LHM/TMS) of EU car would be interesting? Probably we can have them tomorrow. Or you consider this as waste of time?


Might as well rule out all the possibilities, but the above was a check of the reliability of the values generated by the E-Sys coding verification.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> We think alike
> 
> As a check, I generated the FRM settings using the FA from the EU car and E-Sys coding verification and compared to those in the actual FRM .ncd file: they are identical, apart for two parameters that were obviously coded in.


So using the EU FA you are getting a match with the EU ncd.

But are you getting a match between US FA with ece type and actual EU ncd for FRM? NCDtool is saying they won't match (lampmaps specifically), but as we know esys is much more accurate.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> So using the EU FA you are getting a match with the EU ncd.


Correct.



> But are you getting a match between US FA with ece type and actual EU ncd for FRM?


No, but we are comparing a F11 to a F10.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Correct.
> 
> No, but we are comparing a F11 to a F10.


Correct, but what is odd, is that if I put my frm in full ece, I am getting the same lampmaps and cop parameter as a full ece us f10 (at least according to ncdtool). But the EU F11 is different. I have never seen an F11 in real life. Are the lights different?

It's a long shot, but maybe the lampmaps and cop parameter isn't coding over right in full ece. The only way that would be possible is if there is something we are missing in the EU FA that isn't in the US FA. Or it goes back to the VIN.

Edit---

Option code 230 in FA. EU Specific additional equipment.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

I did compare FA's. No diff in terms of lighting at all, well besides US has the decoding (5AP & 8S4).


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> Correct, but what is odd, is that if I put my frm in full ece, I am getting the same lampmaps and cop parameter as a full ece us f10 (at least according to ncdtool). But the EU F11 is different. I have never seen an F11 in real life. Are the lights different?
> 
> It's a long shot, but maybe the lampmaps and cop parameter isn't coding over right in full ece.


I do not know if there are any differences in the headlights between the F11 and F10 (I have not checked the part numbers yet).

However, E-Sys does generate the lampmap and cop parameters correctly for the EU F11, so there is no reason to believe that it would not also generate the correct parameters for a F10 with the Typschlüssel changed to ECE. Unless there is another relevant difference in the FA in addition to the Typschlüssel.

*Edit*: Saw your edit regarding option code 230. Will check what that does.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> I do not know if there are any differences in the headlights between the F11 and F10 (I have not checked the part numbers yet).
> 
> However, E-Sys does generate the lampmap and cop parameters correctly for the EU F11, so there is no reason to believe that it would not also generate the correct parameters for a F10 with the Typschlüssel changed to ECE. Unless there is another relevant difference in the FA in addition to the Typschlüssel.


I would try adding 230 to the U.S. Salapa. And see if that changes anything.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> I would try adding 230 to the U.S. Salapa. And see if that changes anything.


That's what I did: it does change the COP parameters.

Now does anybody know what exactly is option 230?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> That's what I did: it does change the COP parameters.
> 
> Now does anybody know what exactly is option 230?


NCDTOOL is pointing out some changes in icm, acsm, kombi, and nbt. About SLD and seatbelt warnings.

But not showing anything in the lighting modules.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> NCDTOOL is pointing out some changes in icm, acsm, kombi, and nbt. About SLD and seatbelt warnings.
> 
> But not showing anything in the lighting modules.


The fact that the Tool shows no changes in the lighting modules is consistent with the second paragraph in post #1287.

But I am wondering what the differences in FRM do.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> The fact that the Tool shows no changes in the lighting modules is consistent with the second paragraph in post #1287.
> 
> But I am wondering what the differences in FRM do.


I meant that is what ncdtool shows when I only use 230 with the eu car svt. But you said cop parameter does change.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> I meant that is what ncdtool shows when I only use 230 with the eu car svt. But you said cop parameter does change.


Below are the changes. Right is US F10 with modified Typschlüssel. Left is US F10 with modified Typschlüssel and option 230 added.

AUSG_00_1_SL_L_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = A5	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = C0
AUSG_00_1_SL_L_OPENLOAD	Left: aktiv_LCI_2 = 21	Right: aktiv_LCI_26 = 26
AUSG_01_1_SL_R_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = A5	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = C0
AUSG_01_1_SL_R_OPENLOAD	Left: aktiv_LCI_2 = 21	Right: aktiv_LCI = 26
AUSG_06_AL_L_IS_XENON	Left: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00	Right: aktiv (Active) = 01
AUSG_08_BIX_SHUTTER_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 27	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = 71
AUSG_17_BL2_L_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = A5	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = C0
AUSG_17_BL2_L_OPENLOAD	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 21	Right: wert_02 (value 02) = 12
AUSG_18_BL2_R_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = A5	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = C0
AUSG_18_BL2_R_OPENLOAD	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 21	Right: wert_02 (value 02) = 12
AUSG_19_BL_M_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert01 = 60	Right: wert01 = CD
AUSG_26_IB_IL_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 91	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = 96
AUSG_26_IB_IL_OPENLOAD	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 08	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = 0A
AUSG_27_IB_IL_2_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_02 (value 02) = 66	Right: wert_02 (value 02) = E6
AUSG_27_IB_IL_2_OPENLOAD	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 07	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = 08
AUSG_28_KL_VA_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = BA	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = D9
AUSG_29_KL_58G_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = A0	Right: wert_02 (value 02) = AA
AUSG_30_VorFL_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = A6	Right: wert_02 (value 02) = 6E
AUSG_31_KZL_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = BA	Right: wert_02 (value 02) = DC
AUSG_31_KZL_OPENLOAD	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 28	Right: wert_02 (value 02) = 2F
AUSG_34_TWL_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = BD	Right: wert_02 (value 02) = C8
AUSG_34_TWL_OPENLOAD	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 08	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = 0A
AUSG_35_WBL_LED_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 16	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = 2D
AUSG_36_SMC_L_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 8C	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = DC
AUSG_37_SMC_R_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 85	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = DC
AUSG_38_AMB1_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 5E	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = 6E
AUSG_39_AMB2_KURZSCHLUSS	Left: wert_01 (value 01) = 5E	Right: wert_01 (value 01) = 6E

*Edit*: The differences are actually not caused by option 230. I had coded CAFD_0000106D_015_003_010 for comparison with the CAFD on the EU F11 and then compared it with the older CAFD on the US F10. The differences are due entirely to the different version of the CAFD. So in the comparison above Left is newer FRM CAFD (with or without option 230) and Right is older FRM CAFD (with or without option 230).


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

And you guys don't think the version of esys and other tools are introducing errors unknown to us?

Other comment I had is to say that you see engineers use a different software I have never seen before in this video, see it at the 17 seconds mark
And How do they control the lights to work like this in the video?
https://youtu.be/ygO_zur716I

Also, in the description on this video page, BMW UK explain that:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dvPZ3H1Vm4

"Published on Nov 19, 2012
First introduced on the new BMW 7 Series (July 2012) as part of the optional Adaptive LED Headlights, this functionality is now also supported with Xenon headlights on all new BMW 3 Series Saloon and Touring models specified with a Visibility package.

BMW Adaptive Headlights are combined with BMW High-beam Assistant technology to provide an intelligent headlight system that optimises the illumination of the road ahead without glaring on-coming traffic and other road users. This ensures improved visibility and safety during night time and poor weather driving conditions."

And for comparison here is what Mercedes Benz is doing with their headlights. They use the exact same words to describe their features.

https://youtu.be/qqgcnXtCPPk

And for the new 7 series, BMW gave up on video and is using cartoons to show the no dazzle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiu9UMoMVE


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

SanDiegoF12 said:


> Other comment I had is to say that you see engineers use a different software I have never seen before in this video, see it at the 17 seconds mark


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAjp4OMnpFk


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks. 

Do you think they are actually using it to control the headlights in that car or is that a video editing show-off mental shortcut on the part of the author of that YouTube video?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I do not personally know. I have only used e-sys.

I have an entire suite of software that I have not touched. I just recognized the name.
From here: http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?1613051-Manual-and-Tutorial-for-Ediabas-Tool32

"Virtually all the available manuals for EDIABAS are downloaded as .pdf documents during installation and can be found in your c:\EDIABAS\DOKU folder."


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

The procedure in Tool32 to trigger the tunnel is likely the same that is demoed in the video in post #1039 and used for the electronic calibration tool dealers have. There is also a diagnostic procedure in Rheingold that probably does the same.

MB seems to be ahead of BMW in using information from the camera and the navigation data to adapt the headlights proactively.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

SanDiegoF12 said:


> And you guys don't think the version of esys and other tools are introducing errors unknown to us?
> 
> Other comment I had is to say that you see engineers use a different software I have never seen before in this video, see it at the 17 seconds mark
> And How do they control the lights to work like this in the video?
> ...


The second (original) BMW video is extremely enhanced and post processed. Secondly it uses only F0x 7er which has a completely different system than the models that followed.

The first video is a test/demonstration procedure. There are also similar functions through ESYS, but again I wouldn't touch them as many are commented (for prototype only! Not for Production Series Car!

3rd video is from BMWUSA. It's the video from the onboard I-Drive Owners Manual.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> The procedure in Tool32 to trigger the tunnel is likely the same that is demoed in the video in post #1039 and used for the electronic calibration tool dealers have. There is also a diagnostic procedure in Rheingold that probably does the same.
> 
> MB seems to be ahead of BMW in using information from the camera and the navigation data to adapt the headlights proactively.


Actually, per North American F10 LCI Training Manual, Connected Drive Adaptive Headlamp, ConnectedShift, and a few other things were added. Whether it's true or not for all LCI isn't clear as it varies by model and equipment.

Both the 2016 F10 550i and 2016 G12 750i loaners I had were very proactive.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> Actually, per North American F10 LCI Training Manual, Connected Drive Adaptive Headlamp, ConnectedShift, and a few other things were added. Whether it's true or not for all LCI isn't clear as it varies by model and equipment.
> 
> Both the 2016 F10 550i and 2016 G12 750i loaners I had were very proactive.


Thanks, I saw reference to the Proactive Driving Assistant in the training documents for the G12 (as described below), but nothing relating to the headlights. Could you post more info?


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

dmnc02 said:


> The procedure in Tool32 to trigger the tunnel is likely the same that is demoed in the video in post #1039 and used for the electronic calibration tool dealers have. There is also a diagnostic procedure in Rheingold that probably does the same.
> 
> [...]


Have we established that US variant F10 are capable of creating a perfect tunnel like in the video in a testing mode like that?

That will answer the question as to know whether the hardware is different in the US cars (this has been questioned over the last few pages).

If it is possible then we will know something is wrong in esys and other software that comes with it.

How can we trigger the test mode. I am new, I don't know the software.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Thanks, I saw reference to the Proactive Driving Assistant in the training documents for the G12 (as described below), but nothing relating to the headlights. Could you post more info?


I saw it somewhere skimming through some technical docs. I'll send to ya when I find it again. It's tied in with another option/package...not just with nav. Still needs the stereo cameras and something else.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

SanDiegoF12 said:


> Have we established that US variant F10 are capable of creating a perfect tunnel like in the video in a testing mode like that?
> 
> That will answer the question as to know whether the hardware is different in the US cars (this has been questioned over the last few pages).
> 
> ...


Some may disagree with me in my belief that just with the known basic coding, the F07/F10 are "tunneling", dimming, and switching as to not dazzle other drivers. I do not feel that it's the same problem as those in NA with Xenon enabling GFHB. I've put just over 12k miles on my car since November (that's 3x more than I previously drove per year for 8 years, split between 4 cars) and have only been flashed once (low beams only active at the time) and now twice recently a vehicle in front of me acting hostile. The latest two were both mid 90's Fox body Ford Sedans riding on the rear bump stops with blown shocks. If their interior rear view mirrors weren't at crotch height, it probably never would have been an issue.

I personally do not feel that the "light leakage" is a legitimate GFHB issue and if anything, has more to do with VLD enabled on a NA Car improperly aimed than GFHB. There are far too many variables at play to determine as much through videos. I've shared a number of my own with dmnc02 and it's usually met with either surprise that GFHB is actually on or when it's apparent it is, simply looking at minute changes in light coverage when the modes change. This morning from one 6 second clip, we both agreed that it appears the left inner low beam is either dimming excessively or shutting off completely when GFHB on the same side is active. Once GFHB is triggered off on that side, a clear increase in intensity is seen coming on immediately, just to the left of vehicle centerline, before the outer reflector can even swivel in to its standard position.

I want a tunnel that looks like this: |______| but for now, have to settle for something more like \____________/.

The mystery will be solved soon without a doubt.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Miami10 said:


> Some may disagree with me in my belief that just with the known basic coding, the F07/F10 are "tunneling", dimming, and switching as to not dazzle other drivers. I do not feel that it's the same problem as those in NA with Xenon enabling GFHB. I've put just over 12k miles on my car since November (that's 3x more than I previously drove per year for 8 years, split between 4 cars) and have only been flashed once (low beams only active at the time) and now twice recently a vehicle in front of me acting hostile. The latest two were both mid 90's Fox body Ford Sedans riding on the rear bump stops with blown shocks. If their interior rear view mirrors weren't at crotch height, it probably never would have been an issue.
> 
> I personally do not feel that the "light leakage" is a legitimate GFHB issue and if anything, has more to do with VLD enabled on a NA Car improperly aimed than GFHB. There are far too many variables at play to determine as much through videos. I've shared a number of my own with dmnc02 and it's usually met with either surprise that GFHB is actually on or when it's apparent it is, simply looking at minute changes in light coverage when the modes change. This morning from one 6 second clip, we both agreed that it appears the left inner low beam is either dimming excessively or shutting off completely when GFHB on the same side is active. Once GFHB is triggered off on that side, a clear increase in intensity is seen coming on immediately, just to the left of vehicle centerline, before the outer reflector can even swivel in to its standard position.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that the standard vo coding isn't really blinding people. I have driven behind my wife, and she didn't notice anything. Actually my ece tests usually make it worse than standard vo coding. I believe the lights get brighter in ece, so that could be why.

That all being said, I am still frustrated that we can't find the right code. It doesn't feel like it should be this difficult, I just think we are overlooking something.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> I agree with you that the standard vo coding isn't really blinding people. I have driven behind my wife, and she didn't notice anything. Actually my ece tests usually make it worse than standard vo coding. I believe the lights get brighter in ece, so that could be why.
> 
> That all being said, I am still frustrated that we can't find the right code. It doesn't feel like it should be this difficult, I just think we are overlooking something.


You would be correct. 22.6% brighter if my calculation is correct.

I actually mentioned this to dmnc02 this morning as to a possibility...

"Only speaking for the F10, all the LHD headlamps are the same for sure. They are what is referred to as a E4ECE/DOT Harmonized Headlamp. There is one difference for US cars though...they are coded to operate at 22% lower intensity (brightness). Additionally, it appears that with specific combinations of LED sets illuminated, the ECE 225,000 candela output Threshold can be exceeded which might be why all these variations of intensity exist in rhe light-spread. Wouldn't be the first time BMW has been caught by regulators for having too bright light output on the F10."


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> Only speaking for the F10, all the LHD headlamps are the same for sure. They are what is referred to as a E4ECE/DOT Harmonized Headlamp. There is one difference for US cars though...they are coded to operate at 22% lower intensity (brightness).


Just so that we can understand this fully, do you happen to know why the part numbers are kept differentiated? According to RealOEM, the part numbers for the EU F10 LCI adaptive LEDs are 63117352481/2, while the part numbers for the US F10 LCI adaptive LEDs are 63117352485/6.

The coding difference (lower intensity) would not explain a different part number. Is it just different blinkers or side markers?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Just so that we can understand this fully, do you happen to know why the part numbers are kept differentiated? According to RealOEM, the part numbers for the EU F10 LCI adaptive LEDs are 63117352481/2, while the part numbers for the US F10 LCI adaptive LEDs are 63117352485/6.
> 
> The coding difference (lower intensity) would not explain a different part number. Is it just different blinkers or side markers?


The modules are the same, all F10's have the same modules for turn signal and have the amber side marker worldwide.

If you refer back to one of my earlier posts, US DOT FMVSS 108 has certain guidelines that must be adhered to. ECE is same way and even then, some countries have additional standards.

For the US Headlamps the DOT and ECE require the same basic information as to the specification of the assembly and its components, with ECE wanting more on their Inspection tag.

DOT wants the inspection tag to have the basic information...








Plus the same information engraved into the lens incase the sticker comes off...








Additionally, DOT Headlamps should not be adjustable horizontally as the bench test device harks back to Nader times and doesn't have a horizontal reference table. BMW complies with this by inserting a plug in the horizontal adjustment screw. For the vertical adjustment (these are VOL and can be adjusted visually), an alignment reference point must be permanently marked on the lens itself. This point references where the center of the hotspot of the low beam is...









ECE uses a different reference point that is on the reflector assembly. It is present on the US lights as they are E4ECE/DOT Harmonized lamps.

Its just like the glass. DOT FMVSS requires specific labeling, but it is also marked with the appropriate ECE codes. They too will have different part numbers but in most cases they are physically identical...some exceptions apply on both sides of the pond.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> The modules are the same, all F10's have the same modules for turn signal and have the amber side marker worldwide.
> 
> If you refer back to one of my earlier posts, US DOT FMVSS 108 has certain guidelines that must be adhered to. ECE is same way and even then, some countries have additional standards.
> 
> ...


That is very detailed information.

So, regional differences in the headlights boil down to things that are completely irrelevant for their operation:

Inspection tag
Information engraved on the lens and reflector assembly
Plug on the horizontal adjustment screw.
The ECUs are the same for sure (same part numbers and same HWELs in the SVT tree).

Yet, ECE VO coding (confirmed by looking at an actual European car) does not work. It is really baffling.


----------



## punkslayer (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi All, I have a 2014 X5 35i with the Lighting Package.

I was planning on taking this to my local 'coder' to have the GFHB 'activated', after seeing the 'Official Instructions' PDF released last month. 

I am seeing a lot of conversation since, and frankly, am having a hard time keeping up with the lingo - I just don't understand coding enough.

Can someone please tell me if this code can be successfully activated on my 2014 X5? Is it recommended that I wait?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> FZM energy management. I am not by the computer right now, but there is an interior mirror lin variant code. If you look at the drop down menu, there are a few options. Some with FLA some without.


These are the differences that come up in JBBF for @delviacv2's F10:

FENSTERHEBER_FREIG_CA	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
USA_REVERSE_JBBF	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
UGDO_COUNTRY	Left: USA (United States) = 04	Right: keine_Aenderung (no change) = 0F
LIN_VARIANTE_INNENSPIEGEL	Left: L7R_EC_FLA-PL6_DWA_UGDO_US = 2A	Right: L7R_EC_FLA-Pl6_DWA_UGDO_ECE = 2B
LIN_VARIANTE_UGDO	Left: us (US) = 00	Right: ece (ECE) = 01
The FENSTERHEBER parameter has to do with the power windows and the UGDO ones with the HomeLink remote.

The LIN_VARIANTE_INNENSPIEGEL you refer to seems to incorporate a regional variant for UGDO (UGDO_US vs UGDO_ECE), which is hardly surprising, but also what could be either a possible variation in the FLA camera or, more likely, inconsistent capitalization (FLA-PL6 vs FLA-Pl6).

However, on @Atervardanyan's F10 (which has KAFAS), LIN_VARIANTE_INNENSPIEGEL is set to L7R_EC_DWA_UGDO_US, so the only regional variation appears to be in the HomeLink.

In light of the above and of the fact that the US cars appear to detect other traffic just fine, ruling out the camera as the issue, I do not think that JBBF is likely to be the solution (as @Miami10 said above).


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> These are the differences that come up in JBBF for @delviacv2's F10:
> 
> FENSTERHEBER_FREIG_CA	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
> USA_REVERSE_JBBF	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00
> ...


It only grabbed my attention because my stock lin variante doesn't have FLA, only DWA and EC. Found it weird that there were U.S. codes with FLA, and mine wasn't set that way.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> It only grabbed my attention because my stock lin variante doesn't have FLA, only DWA and EC. Found it weird that there were U.S. codes with FLA, and mine wasn't set that way.


You have KAFAS which is also the FLA Camera so it shouldn't be there. DWA is the Alarm LED, EC is Electrochromic Dimming, UDGO is Homelink.

PL6 is the new Software Platform.

ETC is for Japan Toll Transmitter.

UDGO Frequency Variation is the only difference. This is simply telling the JBBFE what Lin Data Connections are present.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

I know this has been discussed, 
but aren't we overlooking TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG in TMS.
Does anyone know what is that. 
I have changed it today, but did not have chance to test it yet. Will update if it makes any diff.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Atervardanyan said:


> I know this has been discussed,
> but aren't we overlooking TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG in TMS.
> Does anyone know what is that.
> I have changed it today, but did not have chance to test it yet. Will update if it makes any diff.


I changed this the the other day and it didn't make a difference


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

OK, so yesterday I again went through all NCD files that are different between us/EU versions. No new findings. 
At this point I also believe (and this has been proven by @djsaad1 by vo coding whole car) this problem can not be solved soley by coding.
Sine there is no evidence of headlights HW beeing different, the only untouched stone is reiniting/reflashing LHM/TMS with new settings.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> I know this has been discussed,
> but aren't we overlooking TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG in TMS.
> Does anyone know what is that.
> I have changed it today, but did not have chance to test it yet. Will update if it makes any diff.





delviacv2 said:


> I changed this the the other day and it didn't make a difference


It does something, but none of us seem to know what the something is. I asked dmnc02 about this specifically because in the comments, two .xls files are referenced.

One is for TMS3 Variant Identifier Version1 and the other is TMS ID Headlamp Manufacturer Series Overview.

I'm very curious to know where these files are and what they contain.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Do all the other series have a short vin calculation in Kafas as well?

Wondering if when I VO coded, maybe I should have changed the type inside the VIN as well.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Just to note: KAFAS has speed limit sign recognition as well, and US/EU speed limit signs look totally different, so messing up with KAFAS country code can very well break that wonderful functionality.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

My impression is that FRM/KAFAS do actually work and they send appropriate signal to LED headlights, but for some reason I think headlights hesitate to align/dim properly, because you can see they move and form a tunnel but maybe some LEDs do not dim or adjust vertically properly.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> It does something, but none of us seem to know what the something is. I asked dmnc02 about this specifically because in the comments, two .xls files are referenced.
> 
> One is for TMS3 Variant Identifier Version1 and the other is TMS ID Headlamp Manufacturer Series Overview.
> 
> I'm very curious to know where these files are and what they contain.


I have been switching TMS_VARIANTENKENNUNG back and forth on my car over the past few days. If this makes a difference on the F30, it is subtle: I cannot identify it (at least, not yet).

I wish I knew about the two .xls files. As mentioned in post #1105, there is similar reference to "data" identified by row and column number in a look-up table in the FLE ECUs. This could be the equivalent of the info in the Excel spreadsheet mentioned in TMS.

On the F15 with FLEs, changing the row and column references to the "data" makes an immediate difference in which module of the low beams is switched on when turning the light switch to Position II: the difference can be seen even with the vehicle stationary and the tunnel not active.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

VO coded FRM, FLE, and Kafas with an EU 6 series vin that had 522 and 5AC and all three modules shut down and gave a bunch of errors. I am starting to wonder what would happen if we flashed FRM with an EU vin. It seems too risky to try though.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> VO coded FRM, FLE, and Kafas with an EU 6 series vin that had 522 and 5AC and all three modules shut down and gave a bunch of errors. I am starting to wonder what would happen if we flashed FRM with an EU vin. It seems too risky to try though.


I would not flash anything with a modified VIN. Flashing with a modified Typschlüssel is a different story ...


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> I would not flash anything with a modified VIN. Flashing with a modified Typschlüssel is a different story ...


So by changing the VIN in FA and VO coding, the modules know that wasn't the right vin for the car. How did they know? Where are they pulling that information from? Do they all have the vin flashed into the module?
'


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> So by changing the VIN in FA and VO coding, the modules know that wasn't the right vin for the car. How did they know? Where are they pulling that information from? Do they all have the vin flashed into the module?
> '


Some ECUSs do have the VIN written in the EEPROM, but I do not think they all do.

It is surprising to me that just VO coding (as opposed to flashing) your ECUs with a modified VIN in the FA made a difference. Since you previously ECE VO coded your entire car without getting faults, this seems to provide an affirmative answer to a question I had earlier in the thread regarding whether the VIN might matter for VO coding in addition to the country code in the Typschlüssel. If the answer is indeed affirmative, it opens up a lot of possibilities.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Some ECUSs do have the VIN written in the EEPROM, but I do not think they all do.
> 
> It is surprising to me that just VO coding (as opposed to flashing) your ECUs with a modified VIN in the FA made a difference. Since you previously ECE VO coded your entire car without getting faults, this seems to provide an affirmative answer to a question I had earlier in the thread regarding whether the VIN might matter for VO coding in addition to the country code in the Typschlüssel. If the answer is indeed affirmative, it opens up a lot of possibilities.


FLE has never given me a fault, but the second I vo coded with different vin, it shut down the headlights.

All three modules are pulling the correct vin from somewhere other than the FA.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> FLE has never given me a fault, but the second I vo coded with different vin, it shut down the headlights.
> 
> All three modules are pulling the correct vin from somewhere other than the FA.


Did you at any point VO code only these three modules with the modified Typschlüssel and original VIN?

Also when you VO coded with the modified VIN, was the Typschlüssel set to US or EU?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Did you at any point VO code only these three modules with the modified Typschlüssel and original VIN?
> 
> Also when you VO coded with the modified VIN, was the Typschlüssel set to US or EU?


Yeah, VO coded these modules with modified type many times with no errors. All settings would change to ece.

I vo coded with modified vin and modified type together when I got the errors.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> Yeah, VO coded these modules with modified type many times with no errors. All settings would change to ece.
> 
> I vo coded with modified vin and modified type together when I got the errors.


So you are sure that just changing the VIN by itself made a difference when VO coding?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> So you are sure that just changing the VIN by itself made a difference when VO coding?


Yeah, just vo coded fle with modified vin and US type. front left headlight malfunction, and headlight doesn't function. VO coded back to normal vin and ece type, and everything is fine again.

One of the f10 guys should try it with the f11 vin, just to make sure. Maybe the vin I am using isn't similar enough to my car.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> I only have 37 *.ncd files compared to EU_LCI_F11's 42, but the file names I have are the same. Should that make a difference?


Number of NCD's depends on equipment installed.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> I have it coded as 9C 9C 9C from day one when I remove 5ap & 8s4 in my car and it sill does not work.
> Actually if you look my post #1340, that is one param which will be changed as soon as you remove NGHB decoding codes from FA. And E-Sys generated that values correctly.


Strange, as mine isn't that way and I DO have GFHB that functions.

Another one that's off...

C_AFS_ENALeft: F010_disable = 00Right: F001_enable = 01

This F11 is 03 and my car is 02.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> Strange, as mine isn't that way and I DO have GFHB that functions.
> 
> Another one that's off...
> 
> ...


that is another param from #1340, and I have it as 01.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

OK, I will set it to 03 and check it out


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> Strange, as mine isn't that way and I DO have GFHB that functions.
> 
> Another one that's off...
> 
> ...


I double checked, F11 has this param as 01, so noop from my side sine my car also has it 01.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> I double checked, F11 has this param as 01, so noop from my side sine my car also has it 01.


My apologies...I'm referring to the werte value


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

I think @dmnc02 already did this exercise,
however, I have generated NCD tree for EU car using E-SYS steps described here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6888638&postcount=1 
and compared it with real NCDs from the same car.
I have compared KAFAS, ICM, TMS, LHM, FRM. 
Rather than 2 obviously coded params in EU car no any diffs.
So, this again proves that the problem is not in wrong coding, otherwise if there were something coding related which we are missing, changing Car Type to EU and VO coding whole car would solve the issue.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Basically I had run headlight init procedure in ISTA+, it just took 30 sec and it kind of had reset headlights, some light show with blinkers, low/high beams, and than it printed: procedure successful. 
Note, I have modified FA, where I have removed 5AP & 8S4.

Than I think I found that magic test shown here:https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=LD9anR1piI4 in ISTA to test/demo NGHB, which is called "Switch on the GZA demonstration mode".

I have tried it and it printed: *This vehicle is not equipped with targeted illumination.*
Why is that, what is wrong with this vehicle?
:dunno::banghead:


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> Basically I had run headlight init procedure in ISTA+, it just took 30 sec and it kind of had reset headlights, some light show with blinkers, low/high beams, and than it printed: procedure successful.
> Note, I have modified FA, where I have removed 5AP & 8S4.
> 
> Than I think I found that magic test in ISTA to test/demo NGHB, which is called "Switch on the GZA demonstration mode". I have tried it and it printed: *This vehicle is not equipped with targeted illumination.*
> ...


OK, I think that "GZA mode/targeted illumination" is not what I think and is irrelevant to our problem, see: https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/glob...lId=6&id=T0109734EN&left_menu_item=node__5238

There is another thing described in ISTA... which simply says that if your anti-dazzle headlights do dazzle, than *have the anti-dazzle headlights calibrated at dealer!!* :yikes::yikes:

So, it SIMPLY could be that for all US F06/F10s come with different headlight calibration which prevents them from tunneling correctly?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Haha, it would be interesting to see what happens if somebody goes to a US dealer asking for calibration of the no-dazzle headlights. They probably do not even have the MAHA 3 tool described in the procedure (which looks like a cool toy).


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

So looking at the above image. They use this tool to set the percentage, but how does the percentage value get written to the headlight? You don't think there is a correlating code in FRM that does the same thing, without the visual indication?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> So looking at the above image. They use this tool to set the percentage, but how does the percentage value get written to the headlight? You don't think there is a correlating code in FRM that does the same thing, without the visual indication?


Looking at the full document in Rheingold, the tool is used primarily to adjust the horizontal and vertical offset of the headlights (i.e., the width and height of the tunnel).

There are definitely parameters in FRM / FEM_BODY / BDC_BODY that affect the horizontal and vertical offset of the headlights, i.e.,

LUT_AFS_DRV_HOR
LUT_AFS_CODRV_HOR
LUT_AFS_DRV_VERT
LUT_AFS_CODRV_VERT
LUT_HBA_DRV_HOR
LUT_HBA_CODRV_HOR
LUT_HBA_DRV_VERT
LUT_HBA_CODRV_VERT
Having played with the above parameters on my car, I can confirm that they do exactly what the name implies.

Of course, we can see what values the above parameters are set to on a EU-spec car. However, the software values interact with the physical adjustment through the adjustment screws on the headlights. So, if the adjustment screws are set differently at the factory on US and EU cars, replicating the software values for EU cars on US cars is not necessarily the right thing to do.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> Looking at the full document in Rheingold, the tool is used primarily to adjust the horizontal and vertical offset of the headlights (i.e., the width and height of the tunnel).
> 
> There are definitely parameters in FRM / FEM_BODY / BDC_BODY that affect the horizontal and vertical offset of the headlights, i.e.,
> 
> ...


What does offset technically mean in this situation? Is it the position of where the headlight aims? Or is it the amount of light it projects?

If it's the position, does that help our situation, even if we can put in our own werte values?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Please note one thing, after i had run teach-in procedure, I still don't know if that made any difference, sine that GZA mode test confused me thinking it did not helped


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> What does offset technically mean in this situation? Is it the position of where the headlight aims? Or is it the amount of light it projects?
> 
> If it's the position, does that help our situation, even if we can put in our own werte values?


The offset parameters adjust the aim. The amount of light projected is controlled by the dimming parameters (i.e., Mnn in LHM or Idxnn_Intensity in FLE).

I honestly do not know if the offsets are the answer: judging from the videos that have been posted, they would have to be off by quite a bit. Plus, just coding the EU offset values works fine for the F30 and F15.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am still on the thought that there is something else missing, a code we can't see, something with the vin, or one of our ecu's is flashed differently. FLE has all the right codes, but why are they not having an affect? It just seems to me that something is stopping those FLE codes from engaging. 

The other models have the code in bdc body about turning glarefree on, we don't have an equivalent code, at least not one we can see.

I am curious though, DMNC02, what would happen if you turn that code off? Does it put you in our situation? Or would the headlights not swivel either?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quite a bit of good info posted during my unexpectedly long drive in attempts to take a break from staring at all these files and make some clearer videos for F10 reference.

So some relevant info and a little bit of ranting after 9 hours in the car...

Proper Aiming is most likely going to be the key along with the offset factors and electronic swivel limits (still working on that but almost there).

It was supposed to be a light, dry, blowing snow late last evening so I thought I could shoot some video that clearly shows the tunnel. For the life of me, I cannot get either of the cameras I have here to record what's visible to the naked eye. Best I could do in the 5mins of snow is a photo...









Apologies for the motion blur, but I think we can all agree...the tunnel is there.

On my car, the left unit will not track left (out) in GFHB. It simply shuts down with oncoming traffic or if following a preceding vehicle in a left bend.

Unfortunately that snow changed to freezing rain very quickly and put a stop in doing anything but carefully driving.

Other side notes...

The Defrosting Function of the headlights isn't good at all and they quickly froze over.

Sonax Winter Washer Fluid is terrible

Defroster is almost useless at defrosting the windshield but great at giving occupants heat stroke

Windshield area for KAFAS should be heated

I didn't die driving on ice with Summer PSS Tires (no lectures please)

Electronic Rear Differential is weak and is stuck in full lock position...grrrr


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Miami10 said:


> On my car, the left unit will not track left (out) in GFHB. It simply shuts down with oncoming traffic or if following a preceding vehicle in a left bend.


This is actually one thing my car does very well. It will for sure open up, but I think it is only in highway mode.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> This is actually one thing my car does very well. It will for sure open up, but I think it is only in highway mode.


I mentioned the horizontal swivel offset in a post on the previous page. For whatever reason, when I removed 5AP and 8S4 way back when, this is incorrect in my car.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Miami10 said:


> I mentioned the horizontal swivel offset in a post on the previous page. For whatever reason, when I removed 5AP and 8S4 way back when, this is incorrect in my car.


So I am a little confused, although I am very happy you are safe. Sounds like a hell of a drive.

But did you test some codes? And is it better than before?

I can't see how far away the car in front of you is.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> This NCD is from my car's ECU, how else to read it?
> 
> Btw, do you know the format of this NCD files?


Edited above with that info.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

OK. interesting to know, and here is more about it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SREC_(file_format)
But how you find memory mapping for each I-Step? Also, how may byes used for addressing in FRM?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, ultimately I can EU VO code my car's FRM/TMS/LHM, if you suspect incorrect mapping issue.
I know @djsaad1 tried this experiment on his F06... chances are low, but maybe there are differences between F06/F10.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> Are they though?
> 
> Just looking at TMS_TYPE, both are Werte=03 on my car and the EU F11. But if I look at the binary? data itself, I see this...F11 on above, my car below.
> 
> If both are Werte = 03, why the difference?





Miami10 said:


> What are the values from the ECU?
> 
> NCD's are in SREC format...
> 
> ...


Let's assume for a moment that there are indeed differences in the NCD files for TMS that are missed by the CAFD/NCD Tool when comparing them. Wouldn't then coding the NCD file from the EU car into TMS (using New > FDL) address the issue?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

If you guys have the same cafds, I am with dmnc02 on this, just code the f11 cafds in, just to see if anything with the light changes. 

I did it with his frm, but it was somewhat pointless since I don't have his other lighting modules, and my cafds are not the same.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

I have lower I-step than EU F11, so just can't apply the ncd.
Instead, do you think VO coding modules with modified car type is clean enough experiment?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> OK. interesting to know, and here is more about it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SREC_(file_format)
> But how you find memory mapping for each I-Step? Also, how may byes used for addressing in FRM?


3 byte Addressing is used. I'll pm you the memory mapping


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Let's assume for a moment that there are indeed differences in the NCD files for TMS that are missed by the CAFD/NCD Tool when comparing them. Wouldn't then coding the NCD file from the EU car into TMS (using New > FDL) address the issue?


I'm not sure yet. I want to look more at the blueprints/mapping/odx/etc first.

The hierarchy of how the system functions is how this should be analyzed.

- ZGW

- KAFAS/FLA
- FRM
- LHM
- TMS



djsaad1 said:


> If you guys have the same cafds, I am with dmnc02 on this, just code the f11 cafds in, just to see if anything with the light changes.
> 
> I did it with his frm, but it was somewhat pointless since I don't have his other lighting modules, and my cafds are not the same.


This is not the way to do it. Just because they're the same CAFD file, doesn't mean the NCD would be the same. The FRM is an especially bad one to play around with in that manner.



Atervardanyan said:


> I have lower I-step than EU F11, so just can apply the ncd.
> Instead, do you think VO coding modules with modified car type is clean enough experiment?


Don't apply the NCD's to your car. VO probably won't cut it either.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> I'm not sure yet. I want to look more at the blueprints/mapping/odx/etc first.
> 
> The hierarchy of how the system functions is how this should be analyzed.
> 
> ...


There was a typo, I mean I CAN'T apply F11 NCD since I have lower I-Step 
But why you think VO coding is not a solution as well?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> There was a typo, I mean I CAN'T apply F11 NCD since I have lower I-Step
> 
> But why you think VO coding is not a solution as well?


I thought so...just making sure. Although they all fall under the F10 Basis, F05/06/10/11/12/13/18 all have unique settings. Further more, variants of those can differ further as well (F06M, F10M, Alpina) for example.

I'm not 100% sure simply VO Coding is not the answer, but I'm fairly confident it isn't. There are some COP and VIN related blocks in the data files that are used to qualify and code a NCD from the CAFD.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> I thought so...just making sure. Although they all fall under the F10 Basis, F05/06/10/11/12/13/18 all have unique settings. Further more, variants of those can differ further as well (F06M, F10M, Alpina) for example.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure simply VO Coding is not the answer, but I'm fairly confident it isn't. There are some COP and VIN related blocks in the data files that are used to qualify and code a NCD from the CAFD.


Hi Miami10 thank you for your reply earlier in the thread. I am just following the thread. dmnc02 told me that I could not do this to my 6 because it's too old.

Just a thought, if it isn't efficient to look at this through the CAFD files. 
Why don't we compare NCD files instead between two similar cars from the US and EU?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> I thought so...just making sure. Although they all fall under the F10 Basis, F05/06/10/11/12/13/18 all have unique settings. Further more, variants of those can differ further as well (F06M, F10M, Alpina) for example.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure simply VO Coding is not the answer, but I'm fairly confident it isn't. There are some COP and VIN related blocks in the data files that are used to qualify and code a NCD from the CAFD.


If I follow you correctly, than if I could generate a VIN identical to my car but only car type encoded to EU, than VO coding should work.
Wonderig if there are tools which allow to generate VIN based on model/year/options/.... ?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

SanDiegoF12 said:


> Hi Miami10 thank you for your reply earlier in the thread. I am just following the thread. dmnc02 told me that I could not do this to my 6 because it's too old.
> 
> Just a thought, if it isn't efficient to look at this through the CAFD files.
> Why don't we compare NCD files instead between two similar cars from the US and EU?


We have/are doing just that. Someone kindly provided all the information from their EU vehicle.

Unfortunately that only raised more questions. In a few places, the Codable Function Values (eg: Werte=01: on, Werte = 02: off) may be the same on both vehicles (Werte=01: on), but the actual values of the NCD will be different (Byte=zz vs Byte=bb; check sum Byte=xx vs Byte=aa)

There are a number of reasons for this and it will take a few days to determine what, why, if, or how this can be changed.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

ok great


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> If I follow you correctly, than if I could generate a VIN identical to my car but only car type encoded to EU, than VO coding should work.
> 
> Wonderig if there are tools which allow to generate VIN based on model/year/options/.... ?


Yes there are tools do things like that in ESys but I'd be careful as to how they're used and what changes are made. My vocabulary in Software Language is non-existent at best and I'm struggling to describe what I see.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> There are some COP and VIN related blocks in the data files that are used to qualify and code a NCD from the CAFD.


Based on earlier discussion, I have been looking for evidence of coding being affected by the VIN and I could not find any. Can you be more specific about how you determined that some blocks in the coding file are VIN-related?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Miami10 said:


> I thought so...just making sure. Although they all fall under the F10 Basis, F05/06/10/11/12/13/18 all have unique settings. Further more, variants of those can differ further as well (F06M, F10M, Alpina) for example.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure simply VO Coding is not the answer, but I'm fairly confident it isn't. There are some COP and VIN related blocks in the data files that are used to qualify and code a NCD from the CAFD.


DMNC02, correct me if I am wrong. But the F15 guys are taking one cars FLE ncd and coding it on theirs, instead of changing all the values.

I get that this situation is different because of model variation, and it wouldn't work with different isteps. But if they are coding someone else's FLE, it doesn't seem like fdl coding is vin dependent. VO voding could be vin dependent though, since my FRM, FLE, and KAFAS will not let me VO code with a different vin.

My ece, ncd, and vin tests were not performed for a a permanent solution, it was just a hope for a reverse engineering solution.

Edit--

When I get a chance I will test my theory by creating an ncd for my frm through coding verify, with a different vin, and try fdl coding that ncd.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> DMNC02, correct me if I am wrong. But the F15 guys are taking one cars FLE ncd and coding it on theirs, instead of changing all the values.
> 
> I get that this situation is different because of model variation, and it wouldn't work with different isteps. But if they are coding someone else's FLE, it doesn't seem like fdl coding is vin dependent. VO voding could be vin dependent though, since my FRM, FLE, and KAFAS will not let me VO code with a different vin.
> 
> ...


The above is correct. When I said that I had been looking for "evidence of coding being affected by VIN", I meant VO coding. If so, the VIN would have to be referenced somewhere in the Boolean conditions within the coding file that determine how the values for each parameter are set when VO coding. But there is no reference to the VIN I could find.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> The above is correct. When I said that I had been looking for "evidence of coding being affected by VIN", I meant VO coding. If so, the VIN would have to be referenced somewhere in the Boolean conditions within the coding file that determine how the values for each parameter are set when VO coding. But there is no reference to the VIN I could find.


From what I understand from reading some of shauns post, is that each time you flash an ecu, it flashes your vin too. Could be how it knows on a vo code.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> From what I understand from reading some of shauns post, is that each time you flash an ecu, it flashes your vin too. Could be how it knows on a vo code.


Some ECUs definitely have the VIN written in the EEPROM (and the VIN is in the FA). That does not mean however that the VIN is used to determine the values when VO coding.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> Oops thanks for pointing that out. Bit tired and all these acronyms are bouncing in my head. And by all means, please disagree, question, or correct. This stuff isnt really a topic for placating or PC.
> 
> To rephrase in simple words,what I meant to say is, the module that controls the LED also controls the outer reflector motors. STMR controls the pitch of both because they're sitting on a single chassis with one motor. However, STMR doesn't dictate GFHB.
> 
> I'll follow up with the question when I'm back in front of the computer.


:thumbup: And of course likewise disagree, question and correct, as that is the entire point of sharing thoughts in order to learn something new.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh and one thing more so I don't forget...when switching FRM Light settings to ECE on the F10, for some reason it activates the option of tourist mode. F10 LED Headlamps do not support this and may cause issues with the GFHB functionality. Be sure to deactivate tourist mode if it has been enabled.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

FYI,
I have decided to do a quick test how the tunneling look on my car via that ISTA+ adjustment procedure. (Sorry for the mess around in the pic), 
The distance from wall is 4m, and I do not see anything like a tunnel there at all.
I am not sure how much I need to adjust screws on headlamp so they form the tunnel.
See attached.
Note, my FRM is not ECE VO coded, I just carried over relevant settings from EU car via FDL coding. Don't know if that meters.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Atervardanyan said:


> FYI,
> I have decided to do a quick test how the tunneling look on my car via that ISTA+ adjustment procedure. (Sorry for the mess around in the pic),
> The distance from wall is 4m, and I do not see anything like a tunnel there at all.
> I am not sure how much I need to adjust screws on headlamp so they form the tunnel.
> ...


Yes, the picture confirms that the tunnel is not there yet (as we knew). The light boundary should be much lower in the middle (explaining the glare). Make sure you mark the original alignment points on the screws before you start changing them.

FDL coding should indeed be equivalent to VO coding if you coded all the relevant values.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Before physically changing alignment, as an experiment (I don't know if it is a good idea),
I will try to play with
LUT_HBA_DRV_HOR
LUT_HBA_CODRV_HOR
to see if it makes tunneling to appear.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> Before physically changing alignment, as an experiment (I don't know if it is a good idea),
> I will try to play with
> LUT_HBA_DRV_HOR
> LUT_HBA_CODRV_HOR
> to see if it makes tunneling to appear.


Btw, any idea what is the format there? I see it is consist of 6 byte values, currently set to 0.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Atervardanyan said:


> Btw, any idea what is the format there? I see it is consist of 6 byte values, currently set to 0.


Good question: I do not know. For the F30, US VO coding has all bytes set to 00, while ECE VO coding results in three bytes becoming different from 00.

I would however not mess up with the LUT_ parameters: if you look through, you will see that there are a variety of them, referring to "position of COL with respect to a 10m wall" or "horizontal/vertical pivoting" or "speed thresholds" and a few other other things and they presumably interact.

Since @Miami10 has detailed info regarding the headlights (including CAD drawings) and is confident that there are no relevant hardware differences, I would just leave them at the ECE VO values (which, as you pointed out earlier, do not differ for the F10 from the US VO values).


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> FYI,
> 
> I have decided to do a quick test how the tunneling look on my car via that ISTA+ adjustment procedure. (Sorry for the mess around in the pic),
> 
> ...


A few questions first.

1. Did you perform a low beam diagnostic procedure first? No adjustments but just the procedure.

2. Did you follow the GFHB alignment Diagnostic Procedure initilization procedure? Ignition on, headlamp switch on, initialize procedure and the outer, GFHB Units automatically illuminated?

I ask because it looks like all 4 high beams are illuminated in that pic. There isn't even a hint of a tunnel.



dmnc02 said:


> Good question: I do not know. For the F30, US VO coding has all bytes set to 00, while ECE VO coding results in three bytes becoming different from 00.
> 
> I would however not mess up with the LUT_ parameters: if you look through, you will see that there are a variety of them, referring to "position of COL with respect to a 10m wall" or "horizontal/vertical pivoting" or "speed thresholds" and a few other other things and they presumably interact.
> 
> Since @Miami10 has detailed info regarding the headlights (including CAD drawings) and is confident that there are no relevant hardware differences, I would just leave them at the ECE VO values (which, as you pointed out earlier, do not differ for the F10 from the US VO values).


I agree and wouldn't change anything yet. I want to clarify in that I hope the offsets can be coded in rather than having to do a lot of physical work to make it easier for the majority. I didn't mean to imply that it would be the actual procedure.

If it comes down to physical alignment, I have the CAD drawings for the F10 M5, but they don't include headlamp details. This wouldn't be an issue as the alignment points can be determined by measurement distance from a known reference point.

Yes I'm confident there aren't any hardware differences. What is still possible, and impossible to find out by asking, is whether or not the GFHB SMT chip is in itself aligned differently. There is an alignment for LED's themselves but it wouldn't be possible for us or even a dealer to perform.









I'm a little skeptical of these de-trimmed CAFD files, though it may not be warranted (and no offense to those who have put in significant effort into them). When it comes to the axis adjustment angles, the values don't always make sense. There is an instance where the X Axis Values for the F10 are 12.2',-7.2', for a total of 19.4', yet the werte value is something like 15'. Not to be left out, the same line has the F3x Xenon ECE at combined total of 4x.x' and a lot of question marks as that far exceeds the capability of the motors and legal limits as well.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> I'm a little skeptical of these de-trimmed CAFD files, though it may not be warranted (and no offense to those who have put in significant effort into them). When it comes to the axis adjustment angles, the values don't always make sense. There is an instance where the X Axis Values for the F10 are 12.2',-7.2', for a total of 19.4', yet the werte value is something like 15'. Not to be left out, the same line has the F3x Xenon ECE at combined total of 4x.x' and a lot of question marks as that far exceeds the capability of the motors and legal limits as well.


For LHM+TMS, you can easily confirm by looking at the untrimmed CAFDs from PSdZData 54.1, as they have not had any significant changes in the last 12 months or so. The section with the LUT_parameters in FRM has probably not changed either.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> A few questions first.
> 
> 1. Did you perform a low beam diagnostic procedure first? No adjustments but just the procedure.
> 
> ...


I did not run low beam adjustment procedure assuming it is set up correctly.

What I did, in ISTA+ I entered into that anti-dazzle adjustment procedure, (it warns you that for 1st time complain MAHA-3 must be used, which I think means it effectively tries to adjust LUT_* parameters at first) and than continued to manual adjustment without MAHA-3...

Ignition was on, headlight to manual on position at low beams.
As soon as ISTA detects you performed steps above, it will allow you to hit Next to enter adjustment mode, and high beams will come on automatically and will be aimed straight ahead. Once you finish, high beams will go off.

I also was kind of shocked not seeing any tunneling but only full high beams. No idea what is wrong there.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> For LHM+TMS, you can easily confirm by looking at the untrimmed CAFDs from PSdZData 54.1, as they have not had any significant changes in the last 12 months or so. The section with the LUT_parameters in FRM has probably not changed either.


That's actually what I had been doing, even going all the way back to pre-LCI, LCI Development (Prototype Settings were there), and finally to LCI series production. I updated the old computer and now even the old CAFD files have the came comment re: untrimmmed CAF created by @"_____" or something along those lines when I read them. I'll wipe and reinstall back to the older files and programs and see if I can clear that out.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> I did not run low beam adjustment procedure assuming it is set up correctly.
> 
> What I did, in ISTA+ I entered into that anti-dazzle adjustment procedure, (it warns you that for 1st time complain MAHA-3 must be used, which I think means it effectively tries to adjust LUT_* parameters at first) and than continued to manual adjustment without MAHA-3...
> 
> ...


If you have a chance, run it again (without sitting in the car) and then look to see if the inner high beams are illuminated.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> That's actually what I had been doing, even going all the way back to pre-LCI, LCI Development (Prototype Settings were there), and finally to LCI series production. I updated the old computer and now even the old CAFD files have the came comment re: untrimmmed CAF created by @"_____" or something along those lines when I read them. I'll wipe and reinstall back to the older files and programs and see if I can clear that out.


You need to bypass E-Sys Launcher, which you can do by either using an E-Sys token or by decrypting the CAFD using the "Decrypt CAFD" resource in the CAFD/NCD Tool. The latter generates a .cafxml file which can be opened in any XML editor.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

OK to give some back ground, I have a 2016 328iGT, just got coded and had the Anti-dazzle coded. Now the GT isn't a LCI, and it works. I get the tunnel as well as high beams on all the time with the outer light turning off whenever a car approaches, very cool feature. I'm very impressed with this feature, just wish it was standard on all US BMWs...


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> If you have a chance, run it again (without sitting in the car) and then look to see if the inner high beams are illuminated.


OK, the procedure I am trying to run calls "non-dazzle high beam adjustment using headlight adjustment aid", during which it is supposed to project a tunnel on the wall and than you need to do adjustments with laser and so...
Please see attached image of headlight to have an idea what SMDs are on during that procedure and if that looks correct to you.
This is the picture of left (driver's side) headlight. I have marked with green dots ON SMDs and with red dots OFF SMDs. Note, in case of regular full high beams all 6 SMDs will illuminate.

Now, one more interesting thing.
ISTA says one should run the procedure mentioned above ONLY after trying headlight adjustment with MAHA-3 or with non-electric headlight adjustment device.
Now, if you look into "high-beam adjustment using non-electric headlight adjustment aid" section, it just says you need to adjust headlight towards outside by 0.5% or half turn.

Wondering if this 0.5% is what missing?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Eagle11 said:


> OK to give some back ground, I have a 2016 328iGT, just got coded and had the Anti-dazzle coded. Now the GT isn't a LCI, and it works. I get the tunnel as well as high beams on all the time with the outer light turning off whenever a car approaches, very cool feature. I'm very impressed with this feature, just wish it was standard on all US BMWs...


:thumbup: Everybody posting in this thread will probably agree with you that NHTSA should update the outdated regulation regarding adaptive headlights.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Atervardanyan said:


> OK, the procedure I am trying to run calls "non-dazzle high beam adjustment using headlight adjustment aid", during which it is supposed to project a tunnel on the wall and than you need to do adjustments with laser and so...
> Please see attached image of headlight to have an idea what SMDs are on during that procedure and if that looks correct to you.
> This is the picture of left (driver's side) headlight. I have marked with green dots ON SMDs and with red dots OFF SMDs. Note, in case of regular full high beams all 6 SMDs will illuminate.
> 
> ...


Assuming that the general layout of the LED modules in the F10 is similar to that in the F30 (see the attachment in post #1266), your first picture (which is very informative) shows that the inner high beams are off as they should be in order to create the tunnel. So the dimming appears to be working fine. Since the videos posted earlier in the thread clearly show that in addition the reflectors do swivel as they should when other traffic is detected, everything that is missing might really boil down to alignment.

If you read the recommended procedure in ISTA regarding the headlights, it says to "adjust headlight towards outside by 0.5% or half turn" following a first customer's complaint regarding dazzling from the high beams and then do a full alignment if that does not solve the issue (as also noted in your second picture). From the videos, I suspect that the misalignment for NGHB on US-spec cars (if that is what is going on) is more radical than what the half turn is meant to address.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Do you have an idea if NGHB adjustment will lead to low beam setup change?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> OK, the procedure I am trying to run calls "non-dazzle high beam adjustment using headlight adjustment aid", during which it is supposed to project a tunnel on the wall and than you need to do adjustments with laser and so...
> Please see attached image of headlight to have an idea what SMDs are on during that procedure and if that looks correct to you.
> This is the picture of left (driver's side) headlight. I have marked with green dots ON SMDs and with red dots OFF SMDs. Note, in case of regular full high beams all 6 SMDs will illuminate.
> 
> ...


Excellent photo. It shows the correct SMD sets are illuminated. But...there's always a but it seems...the GFHB reflector should be half dark on one side of the vertical axis shield. It's almost there (the orange hue on half is the reflection of the cable strips running to and from the SMD Chip) and the outer segment is brightly illuminated.

I want to review some settings now that I have recovered and can read the untrimmmed CAFD files again, and take a look at the videos I shot.

In the mean time, if you want to prepare for a manual adjustment, you need to remove the entire engine bay cowling up to the firewall (it's two large pieces) to access the horizontal adjustment screw. At the top of the adjuster will be a plug...









This will need to be removed. By then I should have something more substantial.



dmnc02 said:


> :thumbup: Everybody posting in this thread will probably agree with you that NHTSA should update the outdated regulation regarding adaptive headlights.


And we would have except for that little government shutdown. This subject was on the docket when that occurred and has been delayed for rescheduling since.



dmnc02 said:


> Assuming that the general layout of the LED modules in the F10 is similar to that in the F30 (see the attachment in post #1266), your first picture (which is very informative) shows that the inner high beams are off as they should be in order to create the tunnel. So the dimming appears to be working fine. Since the videos posted earlier in the thread clearly show that in addition the reflectors do swivel as they should when other traffic is detected, everything that is missing might really boil down to alignment.
> 
> If you read the recommended procedure in ISTA regarding the headlights, it says to "adjust headlight towards outside by 0.5% or half turn" following a first customer's complaint regarding dazzling from the high beams and then do a full alignment if that does not solve the issue (as also noted in your second picture). From the videos, I suspect that the misalignment for NGHB on US-spec cars (if that is what is going on) is more radical than what the half turn is meant to address.


General layout is similar yes. There are differences though in low beam and GFHB. The reflectors are quite different as well.

I'm scratching my head though at the measurements. It states 4m-10m from the wall. I can't figure out how the measurements can be the same as such a large spread away. 0.5% is 0.285'. At distance the change will be noticeable, but not as close as 4m I think.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> Do you have an idea if NGHB adjustment will lead to low beam setup change?


I don't believe so. The inverse however could.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

This is the way it looks on the F15.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Miami10 said:


> I'm looking at your NCD files now.
> 
> I *highly*recommend you revert back to your stock files. The voltages, PWM, and thermal limits for the F15 are different in addition to the Light Maps.


I agree with you, the f15 ncd was only meant for testing.

But that new cafd doesn't have any new codes in it, just new werte values. If the new cafd is set to the f06 werte values, the voltage, pwm, and thermal limits should be set to f06 settings.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> When you have a chance, could you please confirm that HlPrjLabel_HlType is set to F010Wert_SA552_ECE_LA_LL=0A?
> 
> The ECE settings have LB2 set to 100% intensity and LB3 set to 0% in M3.


To add...Everything in 3003 -> LmmA


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

djsaad1 said:


> I just emailed you the ncd, but yeah it is set to 0A


So perhaps the issue is that LB2 and LB3 are switched on US-spec headlights (not sure why). It would be easy to re-code for this difference.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> So perhaps the issue is that LB2 and LB3 are switched on US-spec headlights (not sure why). It would be easy to re-code for this difference.


It's that the channels for the F10 are different from the others, so the wrong SMD's are illuminated.

It appears that with the latest LED Headlamps with FLE LHD and RHD operation is supported with full functionality.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> I agree with you, the f15 ncd was only meant for testing.
> 
> But that new cafd doesn't have any new codes in it, just new werte values. If the new cafd is set to the f06 werte values, the voltage, pwm, and thermal limits should be set to f06 settings.


Unless you modified based off your B6's original NCD rather than modifying an NCD from your F15, no it won't catch it. They're true/false = a coded value or no value.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> It's that the channels for the F10 are different from the others, so the wrong SMD's are illuminated.
> 
> It appears that with the latest LED Headlamps with FLE LHD and RHD operation is supported with full functionality.


That is correct regarding FLE providing full functionality for RHD operation.

In FLE it also easy to switch the channels assigned to HB2 and HB3 so as to get the correct SMDs to illuminate (if that is the entire issue).


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> That is correct regarding FLE providing full functionality for RHD operation.
> 
> In FLE it also easy to switch the channels assigned to HB2 and HB3 so as to get the correct SMDs to illuminate (if that is the entire issue).


Also LB as well (which is the problem above).

That's why in my diagram for the F10, I didn't go by channel, rather, I went by function. Easier to look at a source and determine its value and there by channel instead of the inverse. It will end up that the pre-LCI 3er/4er will be in the oddball group with the F0x 7er. The rest will follow the same beam location (though with different channels).


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> Also LB as well (which is the problem above).
> 
> That's why in my diagram for the F10, I didn't go by channel, rather, I went by function. Easier to look at a source and determine its value and there by channel instead of the inverse. It will end up that the pre-LCI 3er/4er will be in the oddball group with the F0x 7er. The rest will follow the same beam location (though with different channels).


Agreed regarding LB. Once we know what SMD are assigned different channels, this can be very quickly fixed by coding in FLE. In LHM, it would require switching the order of the bytes in each Mxx word.

I am still puzzled by the reason for the different assignments though: I cannot rationalize it. The other possibility of course is that in @djsaad1's car the incorrect assignment was caused by the mismatch between the CAF and SWE. It would be useful to confirm which LB SMD lights up in your car (or @Atervardanyan's or @delviacv2's).


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Sorry, I kind of lost context on this and bit confused.
Can you describe what is your suspicion? What is mixed and why you think so? And also what needs to be confirmed, I'll do it.

Thanks


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Dup deleted


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> Agreed regarding LB. Once we know what SMD are assigned different channels, this can be very quickly fixed by coding in FLE. In LHM, it would require switching the order of the bytes in each Mxx word.
> 
> I am still puzzled by the reason for the different assignments though: I cannot rationalize it. The other possibility of course is that in @djsaad1's car the incorrect assignment was caused by the mismatch between the CAF and SWE. It would be useful to confirm which LB SMD lights up in your car (or @Atervardanyan's or @delviacv2's).


Don't even need one of us to do it...starts at 0:30
http://youtu.be/sCfBAa-Q-kM

In FLE_02, 000024c3.xxx_xxx_xxx, 3003 LmmA (and I'm skipping some for time saving)

-> C1 (=M1) 
F10 552 ECE LHD = 00 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 04 01
F15 552 XXX LHD = 00 01 01 01 02 00 03 01 01 01

-> Stadt_V (=M3)
F10 552 ECE LHD = 00 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 04 01
F15 552 ECE LHD = 04 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 05 01

-> H_10_Landstrasse_C (=M5) and Default Startup Mode
F10 552 ECE LHD = 05 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01
F15 552 ECE LHD = 03 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01

-> BFFL (=M14)
F10 552 ECE LHD = 07 08 01 01 09 0A 0B 01 01
F15 552 ECE LHD = 01 06 01 01 06 06 01 01 01

So using an F15 NCD and injecting it will not work well and with the simplicity of the FLE (yes I know it's long), see absolutely no reason to do so either.


----------



## delviacv2 (Feb 26, 2013)

dmnc02 said:


> Agreed regarding LB. Once we know what SMD are assigned different channels, this can be very quickly fixed by coding in FLE. In LHM, it would require switching the order of the bytes in each Mxx word.
> 
> I am still puzzled by the reason for the different assignments though: I cannot rationalize it. The other possibility of course is that in @djsaad1's car the incorrect assignment was caused by the mismatch between the CAF and SWE. It would be useful to confirm which LB SMD lights up in your car (or @Atervardanyan's or @delviacv2's).


This what my headlights look like in low beams set to auto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

delviacv2 said:


> This what my headlights look like in low beams set to auto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That appears correct for M3 or possibly M5. Depending on when the photo was taken (directly after startup, after engaging a forward gear, etc) would dictate which one.

The PDF I made with the various light distributions is a vector from CAD Drawings, so feel free to zoom in as much as one wants. They'll be clear and the various shades of grey represent the PWM factor (white = 98% - Max Intensity, black = 0% - fully off).


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

The teach-in procedure in ISTA, which actually teaches those SMDs to work, is VIN/car type aware. 
Even if you change car type in FA, (in my case from 5B13 to 5B11), it still shows as 5B13 in ISTA.
So it teaches those SMDs to perform as they are for US car. I wonder how to fake the VIN/car type for ISTA and run that proc accordingly.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> The teach-in procedure in ISTA, which actually teaches those SMDs to work, is VIN/car type aware.
> Even if you change car type in FA, (in my case from 5B13 to 5B11), it still shows as 5B13 in ISTA.
> So it teaches those SMDs to perform as they are for US car. I wonder how to fake the VIN/car type for ISTA and run that proc accordingly.


ESYS FDL Coding without KIS Support?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you write the modified FA to the car?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> ESYS FDL Coding without KIS Support?


sorry, no idea what is that


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

djsaad1 said:


> Did you write the modified FA to the car?


yes


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Today was the first time I used ISTA, can you reload all the test information without having to run the test again? 

If so, maybe there is a file it created that you can edit to change the type code.


----------



## DerStig (Jan 8, 2012)

I would like to join this thread as well. Thanks to dmnc02, I also coded this in my 2015 F10 M5. I removed the two packages and coded FRM, KAFAS, LHM, and TMS, total 6 ECUs. Here are my observations:

- My radar detector escort 9500xi now goes on and on for a K band everytime this feature is activated (or the car tries to activate it). I have had this radar detector for 7 years and it probably beeped more in 2 days after activating this feature than it did in 1-2 months combined. It is very very annoying.

- I have witnessed the tunnel a few times and I can confirm it works.

- The feature makes the headlights way too active. It is constantly hunting/moving and shutting things off and turning them back on. I m afraid to someone in front of me, I am going to appear that I am flashing my HBs at him.

- It is a very useful feature and I havent had any oncoming traffic flash their HBs to me yet.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

DerStig said:


> - I have witnessed the tunnel a few times and I can confirm it works.
> 
> - The feature makes the headlights way too active. It is constantly hunting/moving and shutting things off and turning them back on. I m afraid to someone in front of me, I am going to appear that I am flashing my HBs at him.
> 
> - It is a very useful feature and I havent had any oncoming traffic flash their HBs to me yet.


Lucky you. 
Hate saying this, but believe me it is not working correctly. Hope this will be sorted out soon.


----------



## DerStig (Jan 8, 2012)

Atervardanyan said:


> Lucky you.
> Hate saying this, but believe me it is not working correctly. Hope this will be sorted out soon.


Well, are you saying that because the tunnel is not working or because each side is doing its thing too often (hunting etc).

Whatever it may be, it is worlds better than the standard BS system


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Tunneling is not working, and if you pay attention, because of that it blinds traffic.


----------



## arwaldman (Feb 2, 2016)

Miami10 said:


> Excellent question. We know that China, Japan, and North American Fxx with Bi-Xenon do not support GFHB but can be coded as if the hardware was present (but is not). This is in fact another discrepancy with the technical literature on GFHB. It shows a Dual-Xenon or a Dual Klappe for Bi-Xenon for GFHB if a Walze is not used. Only Bi-Xenon with Walze shield for GFHB has ever been utilized for BMW.


Are you referring to the fact that the anti-dazzle alignment instructions specify that options 5AC and 524 designate a car as capable of GFHB regardless of whether or not it has 522 Xenon or 552 LED?

Also, I just found this interesting info on page 4 of this document:



> The headlight driver module is fitted as a printed circuit board in the headlight. The headight driver module evaluates the signal sent from the footwell module (FRM) or front electronics module (FEM) or body domain controller (BDC). In this process, the headlight driver module assumes control of the following lighting functions of the headlight. In addition to the light function, the headlight driver module also controls the following functions of the stepper motors:
> • Headlight beam throw adjustment
> • Adaptive Headlights
> • Non-glare high-beam assistant


It seems to imply that the actual movement of the lights is ultimately determined by the Headlight Driver Module as opposed to one of the codable ECUs we have access to through E-sys. A diagram on the previous page also explains that it appears to be a single mechanism that both curves the light and masks it. Is it possible that the hardware actually _is_ on US models with options 524 and 5AC, except for the Headlight Driver Module itself? Maybe all of the ECUs are functioning properly and this non-codable module is to blame?


----------



## DerStig (Jan 8, 2012)

You guys might be better off trying to find an engineer from BMW AG who could clarify all of this, no? I dont see how you will be able to fully reverse engineer this, unless you have access to internal schematics.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

arwaldman said:


> Are you referring to the fact that the anti-dazzle alignment instructions specify that options 5AC and 524 designate a car as capable of GFHB regardless of whether or not it has 522 Xenon or 552 LED?
> 
> Also, I just found this interesting info on page 4 of this document:
> 
> It seems to imply that the actual movement of the lights is ultimately determined by the Headlight Driver Module as opposed to one of the codable ECUs we have access to through E-sys. A diagram on the previous page also explains that it appears to be a single mechanism that both curves the light and masks it. Is it possible that the hardware actually _is_ on US models with options 524 and 5AC, except for the Headlight Driver Module itself? Maybe all of the ECUs are functioning properly and this non-codable module is to blame?


No I'm referring to the fact that Bi-Xenon Headlamp assemblies have been physically opened, disassembled, and analyzed. The projector fitted does not contain a roller blind assembly. The Headlamp Driver Modules are present and codable. Swiveling (movement of the stepper motors) is not the problem. In fact, for cars that lack the hardware but have Codable Function Values (FDL), the movement has given the false impression that the function is operating.

Certification and design of a Bi-Xenon Headlamp is far different from a LED Headlamp. The former is a sum of its parts and the projector module can be swapped for cost saving measures as long as it meets approvals on its own.

A Semi-Matrix or Full Matrix LED Headlamp however is certified as one part. In order to amortize development costs, the same assembly will be used with different functioning, whether it be via programming or encoding, to satisfy various market requirements. There are very few exceptions for this. One being the current X5/X6 which does have a different LED assembly in North America only because the incorporated static cornering lamp is considered an auxiliary light source and is located above the height limit for DOT Approval. The Dipped and Main Beam portions are identical to their ECE counterparts.

We're seeing more LED Projector based systems coming to market due to their cost saving abilities on several levels. The ability to change out a projector module with less complexity, thus cost, while retaining the same housing is a huge factor.

I don't know who made that document or where it came from, and no offense to whomever did, but it's full of errors.



DerStig said:


> You guys might be better off trying to find an engineer from BMW AG who could clarify all of this, no? I dont see how you will be able to fully reverse engineer this, unless you have access to internal schematics.


I've asked my contacts at BMW and they're less than willing to assist until NHTSA changes their rules. It does not appear to be a hardware issue on the F10 5er, but either a programming issue or something in coding that all of us who are looking at the data are missing.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> Tunneling is not working, and if you pay attention, because of that it blinds traffic.


**EDIT**

See below


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like I'll be eating crow on the hardware side. The sub assemblies are the same, the particular SMD's used do not support selective dimming of the individual LED's (if one goes, the whole array goes out), and our coding is correct.

But...

Going back to the isolation of the GFHB beam pattern, the the Array Alignment is different, which is why we're getting this partial V shaped tunnel.









The whole array is twisted slightly. The reflection from the apertures on the inside portion should be square instead of skewed. Someone with intimate knowledge explained that the Array is self centering on the pad under power and the mounting screws can be turned to alter or fine tune the optics. Unfortunately this is not correctable as the assemblies are permasealed and components cannot be removed through the opening at the rear.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

so this is the end of the story with f10 I guess.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> so this is the end of the story with f10 I guess.


I'm not one to give in so easily. When these salvage lamps arrive, they're definitely going to become much smaller pieces rather quickly. I consider this source reliable, but perhaps out of stubbornness or misunderstanding, I don't believe he's fully correct. I'm standing here with my head upside down, shining a flashlight into the assembly, and cannot fathom how the array can be skewed. Even the SMD manufacturer's documentation goes against this. Starting to not know what to believe anymore and should probably have kept the G12.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

My question is why do this on the f10/f12/f06, but not do this on the f15/F80/etc...


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> My question is why do this on the f10/f12/f06, but not do this on the f15/F80/etc...


As far as I can tell, whatever it is, this is only F07/10/11/18.

*Edit Additional*

I feel many think "ooohhhh my BMW has LED Headlights and I saw this video on YouTube demonstrating this cool feature". Some ultimately find one of the forums and see there is coding to enable this feature if it's disabled on their car. I started to list all the different types and by #14, not even half way through, decided it wasn't worth the effort right now. There are numerous different systems spread out over the chassis, sub-variations of those systems, and lastly different suppliers of those systems and sub/variants that have unique coding to them.

It's only been a few years since the first production BMW LED Headlamps were put into series production. Finally with the recent introduction of FLE Modules, coding across the various chassis will be simplified for the most part. There will still be unique characteristics and limitations, but no longer will we have to search multiple modules 100% of the time and take leaps of faith in instances with the hope of seeing results that ultimately only give the illusion of results.


----------



## Thieutje (Nov 15, 2015)

wdimagineer said:


> Essentially the car "tracks" an oncoming light source and uses a built-in shutter in the headlamp housing to adjust the light output and "dip" the lights. Your highbeams remain ON, but the pattern changes to not dazzle oncoming traffic.
> 
> Here's a video from Bimmerpost:


I habe the LED headlights with auto high beam but when compared to the video and your description, i'm not sure if it works as decribed or shown. I have the impression my high beams just go on and off depending on oncoming traffic. I don't have the feeling the pattern changes with the high beam activ? Do i have to code something? Is it not so that the high beam (blue icon should remain activ) while the beam should change depending on traffic. It feels now like just a simple on and off system.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thieutje said:


> I habe the LED headlights with auto high beam but when compared to the video and your description, i'm not sure if it works as decribed or shown. I have the impression my high beams just go on and off depending on oncoming traffic. I don't have the feeling the pattern changes with the high beam activ? Do i have to code something? Is it not so that the high beam (blue icon should remain activ) while the beam should change depending on traffic. It feels now like just a simple on and off system.


Your X1 has Dynamic LED Headlamps with Extended Scope and High Beam Assistant. Although the option code S524A and literature may indicate they are adaptive, this is solely due to the static cornering lamps illuminating at a reduced output from 45km/h - 70km/h in lieu of swiveling projectors and an articulating shield.


----------



## SanDiegoF12 (Oct 26, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> I'm not one to give in so easily. When these salvage lamps arrive, they're definitely going to become much smaller pieces rather quickly. I consider this source reliable, but perhaps out of stubbornness or misunderstanding, I don't believe he's fully correct. I'm standing here with my head upside down, shining a flashlight into the assembly, and cannot fathom how the array can be skewed. Even the SMD manufacturer's documentation goes against this. Starting to not know what to believe anymore and should probably have kept the G12.


Why don't we get intact LED headlights from a crashed F10 from Europe and see if we can retrofit them here on one of our cars to test this?

You had a G12? Did you try all of this to it? Did it work?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

SanDiegoF12 said:


> Why don't we get intact LED headlights from a crashed F10 from Europe and see if we can retrofit them here on one of our cars to test this?
> 
> You had a G12? Did you try all of this to it? Did it work?


I purchased a set. They're sitting in customs hold at MEM as I type. I went cheap for this experiment and bought units that were damaged beyond repair. If I can come up with a way to connect them to the car and power them up, I will. 
But that's easier said than done.

**Edit**

**The arrays can be powered by a DC source but that completely negates the purpose. To test full functionality, the TMS and LHM must be attached. In order to provide functionality of TMS and LHM, the modules must be flashed with CPS using ISTA/P and we know that creates an obstacle. Despite changing Typeshüssel, the SAE Variant Tables are being being utilized to program the modules and Teach In the Arrays.**

At the least, I'll break them down and if there is anything that can be removed and swapped over, I'll do that also.

**Edit**

**I will not attempt to remove any hardware that is not accessible beyond the rear cooling fan opening. The assemblies, excluding the external accessories, are manufactured from back to front. The outermost cover is the last fixed component and is attached using Perma-seal which is heat resistant epoxy. No assemblies will be baked in attempt to remove the front cover for component swapping. The likelihood of distortion of the components and damage to Solid State devices is too high for my comfort.**

Irregardless, your car will not be capable of Selective Beam as is and a retrofit would require an obscene amount of work.

I never brought the G12 home. I was given a pre-release allocation, did European Delivery in August, and had the car sold before it landed stateside.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

At least the big opening is larger than I remember...









This shall be interesting to put a positive spin on it all.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> Looks like I'll be eating crow on the hardware side. The sub assemblies are the same, the particular SMD's used do not support selective dimming of the individual LED's (if one goes, the whole array goes out), and our coding is correct.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


A different alignment of the LED arrays is what I suspected all along and it is nice to finally have a confirmation of it.

While this is not what 5/6 Series owners had hoped for, I believe that a lot has been learned in the past few weeks.

Great detective work! :thumbup:


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> A different alignment of the LED arrays is what I suspected all along and it is nice to finally have a confirmation of it.
> 
> While this is not what 5/6 Series owners had hoped for, I believe that a lot has been learned in the past few weeks.
> 
> Great detective work! :thumbup:


It might not prove to be completely accurate. My source is an engineer for one of the suppliers of Headlamps but not Hella(the sole F07/10/11/18 supplier). This "skewing" of the entire array didn't seem plausible with the data from OSRAM and the design of the PCB they're attached to.

Just eyeballing it, they appear to be in exactly the same place. What I want to see however, is if there is any difference with the SMD and the Driver. Unfortunately the Filmstrip connections cover the QR Labels. So I have a decision to make. Cut the filmstrip and (for me) render the chipset useless just to scan it, or figure out a way to transfer the boards intact.

I'm hesitant to do either one at this moment.

I thought back to the beam pattern produced in the alignment procedure. Then I managed to find one video of an LED headlamp in the demonstration mode...









The additional cast light above and between the hotspots is not present in the F10. So the plot thickens yet again...

Will continue to dissect these lamps and see if anything worthy of updates develops.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Glare free coding a NA 2016 435xi GC*

Sorry if this is a bit off the present topic, but this thread is enormous:

I know that it has been researched and concluded that GFHB on a NA Bi-xenon vehicle will glare preceding cars. However I have watched a video of a 2015 335i (Bi-xenons, HBA and VLD) with GFHB activated and the tunneling appears acceptable as the light does not spray above the trunk of the preceding car. As well the bimmer driver was glared significantly by cars descending a hill during the test...much more of an issue than rear view mirror glare. In any case, I'm going to give it a try and test for myself

Can someone point me to a list of the ECU modules that must be VO coded after removing 5AP on a 2016 435xi GC with Bi-xenons? I have Adaptive headlights, HBA, the FLA camera and VLD is coded.

Also does anyone have a list of the FDL coding changes for activating GFHB on this vehicle? I have FEM_Body and FLA3 modules.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Where is this video that you watched? I am interested in checking it out.



Beowulf65 said:


> Sorry if this is a bit off the present topic, but this thread is enormous:
> 
> I know that it has been researched and concluded that GFHB on a NA Bi-xenon vehicle will glare preceding cars. However I have watched a video of a 2015 335i (Bi-xenons, HBA and VLD) with GFHB activated and the tunneling appears acceptable as the light does not spray above the trunk of the preceding car. As well the bimmer driver was glared significantly by cars descending a hill during the test...much more of an issue than rear view mirror glare. In any case, I'm going to give it a try and test for myself
> 
> ...


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

ktula said:


> Where is this video that you watched? I am interested in checking it out.


Here's the post:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9517023&postcount=31

Here's the thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=895032

Any answers to my queries?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Beowulf65 said:


> Any answers to my queries?


http://youtu.be/0oLkSjh7RLc


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Beowulf65 said:


> [/url]
> 
> Any answers to my queries?


You talking about this? https://copy.com/yrzsbyUHbTLlQHKf


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> http://youtu.be/0oLkSjh7RLc


Interesting...yes, I can see the extra light on the rear of the preceding car with HBs and I can see the extra light in the rear view mirror.

What year and model of car and what are the options on the test car?

But this is not an answer to my queries...I wish to test this myself. VO ECU module coding and FDL coding parameters for a 2016 F36 with Bi-xenons, HBA, Adaptive headlighhts and VLD activated?


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> You talking about this? https://copy.com/yrzsbyUHbTLlQHKf


Thanks, but no...that is for LED. I have the Bi-xenons which I have been informed will not work safely. However, I would like to test this for myself.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Beowulf65 said:


> Thanks, but no...that is for LED. I have the Bi-xenons which I have been informed will not work safely. However, I would like to test this for myself.


If you insist...

Which Headlamps?

AL, ZKW, Hella, or Valeo?

Which projector supplier and type?

Which headlamp driver is currently installed and programmed?


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

This video actually shows how US-spec BMW with adaptive bi-xenon headlights DOES NOT have working anti-glare HBA.

Play the video in HD and slow it down to 1/2 speed. Start playing at 1:37. At 1:39 when the HBA is engaged, you can immediately see the license plate of the Honda Civic in front being lit up. Also starting at 2:20, when the HBA engaged at 2:22, the back of the Lexus was reflecting a lot more light than before. This is exactly how the "anti-glare" HBA system worked in my 2014 F31 and i have since disabled it because it was definitely glaring other drivers.



Beowulf65 said:


> Here's the post:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9517023&postcount=31
> 
> ...


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Beowulf65 said:


> Interesting...yes, I can see the extra light on the rear of the preceding car with HBs and I can see the extra light in the rear view mirror.
> 
> What year and model of car and what are the options on the test car?
> 
> But this is not an answer to my queries...I wish to test this myself. VO ECU module coding and FDL coding parameters for a 2016 F36 with Bi-xenons, HBA, Adaptive headlighhts and VLD activated?


I created that video. I have a 2014 3 Series sports wagon. Bi-xenon adaptive headlights with high beam assistant.


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Beowulf65 said:


> Can someone point me to a list of the ECU modules that must be VO coded after removing 5AP on a 2016 435xi GC with Bi-xenons? I have Adaptive headlights, HBA, the FLA camera and VLD is coded.
> 
> Also does anyone have a list of the FDL coding changes for activating GFHB on this vehicle? I have FEM_Body and FLA3 modules.


Perhaps BMW is finally putting a Euro-spec bi-xenon adaptive headlights for 2016 models, though i doubt it. But if you wish to try, remove 5AP and 8S4 and then VO code FEM_BODY and FLA3. I compared my FEM_BODY and FLA3 modules with those from another vehicle with supposedly functioning glare-free HBA from the UK (i have seen no video evidence from the owner of that vehicle so i am not 100% sure it's working for him) and there isn't any specific FDL coding changes needed after you have VO coded the two modules. But you can try these:

C_HBA_ENA_V_LO: This is the threshold below which high beam will disengage. Default is 3C (60 km/h / 37.3 MPH). When i was testing it, i set this to 18.
C_HBA_ENA_V_HI: This is the threshold for enabling the high beam. Default is 46 (70 kph / 43.5 MPH). During my test, i set this to 28.
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA: The description says enabling this to "enable GRHBA (vertical)". I did not see any difference setting to aktiv.
C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA: This is supposed to enable the shutter but again, since there does not appear to be any shutter in US-spec bi-xenon headlights, this didn't do anything.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

ktula said:


> I created that video. I have a 2014 3 Series sports wagon. Bi-xenon adaptive headlights with high beam assistant.


Well, I'll be a dirndl...nice job! Would you happen to know if BMW has made any changes to the lighting system for NA cars from then to the 2016 4 series?


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Beowulf65 said:


> Well, I'll be a dirndl...nice job! Would you happen to know if BMW has made any changes to the lighting system for NA cars from then to the 2016 4 series?


Sorry, i don't have that information. You should test it on your 2016. If you are not far from highway with semis, i would test it by driving behind them so as to not glare the drivers.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> If you insist...
> 
> Which Headlamps?
> 
> ...


Phew...I am feeling a wee bit like a fool walking in where wise men fear to tread...

But, I'll take it on good faith:

What I know at this time is Bi-xenons on a 2016 NA 435xi GC with Adaptive headlights, HBA, FLA camera and VLD activated and working. I will try to track down the information you are requesting


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

ktula said:


> Sorry, i don't have that information. You should test it on your 2016. If you are not far from highway with semis, i would test it by driving behind them so as to not glare the drivers.


Excellent idea! Thanks.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

ktula said:


> Perhaps BMW is finally putting a Euro-spec bi-xenon adaptive headlights for 2016 models, though i doubt it. But if you wish to try, remove 5AP and 8S4 and then VO code FEM_BODY and FLA3. I compared my FEM_BODY and FLA3 modules with those from another vehicle with supposedly functioning glare-free HBA from the UK (i have seen no video evidence from the owner of that vehicle so i am not 100% sure it's working for him) and there isn't any specific FDL coding changes needed after you have VO coded the two modules. But you can try these:
> 
> C_HBA_ENA_V_LO: This is the threshold below which high beam will disengage. Default is 3C (60 km/h / 37.3 MPH). When i was testing it, i set this to 18.
> C_HBA_ENA_V_HI: This is the threshold for enabling the high beam. Default is 46 (70 kph / 43.5 MPH). During my test, i set this to 28.
> ...


Thank you for the help and advice. There is an on/off shutter (I can hear it when I switch HBs on and off)...but whether it might have a 3rd position, I do not know.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Beowulf65 said:


> Well, I'll be a dirndl...nice job! Would you happen to know if BMW has made any changes to the lighting system for NA cars from then to the 2016 4 series?





Beowulf65 said:


> Phew...I am feeling a wee bit like a fool walking in where wise men fear to tread...
> 
> But, I'll take it on good faith:
> 
> What I know at this time is Bi-xenons on a 2016 NA 435xi GC with Adaptive headlights, HBA, FLA camera and VLD activated and working. I will try to track down the information you are requesting


No need, the information is below.

Not a single change on the M3/4er US Bi-Xenon. All from AL (Automotive Lighting GmBH - a Magneti Marelli Company), manufactured in the Czech Facility, using AL/Bosch E-46 3" Projector with DOT Fresnel Lens, production beginning 01.13.2013 and still current.

MY2016 will most likely be the final year of Xenon. 2017 should all be halogen base up to 3er and led from there up. No sense in pouring money into a disappearing tech.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Just as an additional bit of insight since I stopped by AL today, RoW Bi-Xenon with Walze have separate shields for different VLD distributions. Depending on the Projector, there are 3-7 different modes. For US spec Bi-Xenon vehicles this is not an issue as far as glare is concerned. The swiveling still occurs providing some additional light, but the beam pattern for Foul Weather (M2 activates with Wipers, M1 with Fog Lamps), urban, and country will be less than RoW counterparts due to the lack of alternate shields.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

ktula said:


> This video actually shows how US-spec BMW with adaptive bi-xenon headlights DOES NOT have working anti-glare HBA.
> 
> Play the video in HD and slow it down to 1/2 speed. Start playing at 1:37. At 1:39 when the HBA is engaged, you can immediately see the license plate of the Honda Civic in front being lit up. Also starting at 2:20, when the HBA engaged at 2:22, the back of the Lexus was reflecting a lot more light than before. This is exactly how the "anti-glare" HBA system worked in my 2014 F31 and i have since disabled it because it was definitely glaring other drivers.


Interesting...when I watch this video at 1/2 speed it actually looks as though "tunneling" is working when HBA switches to high beams around 1:48. The times when the plates of the Honda are lit up appear to be points when the bimmer comes over the crest of the hill and then the lights come down on to the Honda from above until the bimmer comes back to the same level and registers the tail lights more directly. This is tricky stuff to assess!


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Beowulf65 said:


> Interesting...when I watch this video at 1/2 speed it actually looks as though "tunneling" is working when HBA switches to high beams around 1:48. The times when the plates of the Honda are lit up appear to be points when the bimmer comes over the crest of the hill and then the lights come down on to the Honda from above until the bimmer comes back to the same level and registers the tail lights more directly. This is tricky stuff to assess!


Watch this video in this order...

First time skip straight to 0:27 and watch the beams split. That's what a US car will do, and then shut one or both sides down to low. Watch the video again from the beginning. What's different between them?

http://youtu.be/LD9anR1piI4


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> Watch this video in this order...
> 
> First time skip straight to 0:27 and watch the beams split. That's what a US car will do, and then shut one or both sides down to low. Watch the video again from the beginning. What's different between them?
> 
> http://youtu.be/LD9anR1piI4


Yes, I get the difference. The US Bi-xenon setup will create a less intense centre area, but it is not "blacked out" as with the LED or European GFHBs. The intensity of rear view "glare" will be noticeably less with the latter two setups. The GFHB with US Bi-xenons will still switch to left LB for approaching vehicles. I wonder if there is a setting that would activate automatically switching to right LB for rear tail lights? If I recall correctly from a previous video, it seemed that most of the glare in the rear view was from the passenger side HB.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am pretty convinced that on the F06 it's a coding issue. Right now I am having trouble getting my FLE's back to stock, VO coding or using a backup ncd isn't working. Which goes back to me originally not being able to get it away from stock no matter what codes I changed. I am not really worried, I feel like I will be able to get it back to stock sooner or later. But there does seem to be some other type of coding parameter that is stopping my FLE from accepting codes. If I can figure that out, I am guessing I will be able to code the modules to ECE and it will all start working.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

djsaad1 said:


> I am pretty convinced that on the F06 it's a coding issue. Right now I am having trouble getting my FLE's back to stock, VO coding or using a backup ncd isn't working. Which goes back to me originally not being able to get it away from stock no matter what codes I changed. I am not really worried, I feel like I will be able to get it back to stock sooner or later. But there does seem to be some other type of coding parameter that is stopping my FLE from accepting codes. If I can figure that out, I am guessing I will be able to code the modules to ECE and it will all start working.


btw, just to confirm. were you able to test your results with ISTA proc? 
Maybe you are getting random behavior just because coding wrong file and it somehow messed your ECU.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Atervardanyan said:


> btw, just to confirm. were you able to test your results with ISTA proc?
> Maybe you are getting random behavior just because coding wrong file and it somehow messed your ECU.


No, I tried installing it a couple times and still couldn't get anything to show up. I need to try installing it on a different laptop to see if that helps.

It could be that the ecu is messed up, but it's technically acting the same way as it was originally. I can fdl code and vo code, and when I read the ecu, the codes are changed. But the changes didn't do anything to the actual lights. The LEDS are not reverting back to what they looked like stock. Changing the switch to on instead of auto makes the lights look stock again, so I know the leds are working fine.

There seems to be something telling the ecu not to accept different codes, not sure why the f15 ncd was able to change the codes though.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Is there a switch on the LED headlight itself that turns the headlight from LHD to RHD?

My lights are back to stock, all leds are now lit when car is in park. But if I code my frm and fle's to ece, it changes back to what seems like RHD settings. 

Is it possible that U.S. F06's come with headlights in RHD mode, but coded to U.S. values so that RHD mode doesn't matter?


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

double


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> It is under vehicle management->service function->body->lighting->adjust anti dazzle headlights->adjust using adjusting aid.
> It will trigger tunneling mode, so you can perform manual adjustment if needed.


I am not sure if I am launching the wrong program or am just looking in the correct place. 
After the initial install, this was my first launch and I am not very familiar with the interface.
I could not find vehicle management or service function.

I have Rheingold 3.53.13 Standalone - ISTA-P 3.57.4.003. I launched BMW ISTA-P Loader V4.4. As you can see below, I connected to car without an issue. However, no dice on finding "adjust anti dazzle headlights" service function.

I am just really curious about running the process to see clear of margins I can get.

As a side, I finally found myself on the highway this weekend in a situation that activated NGHB. I have only had the car a month, but this is only second time I have seen my highbeams auto-toggle. I am almost positive there was zero light flashing. However, it seemed more like some conservative hybrid between automatic highbeams and NGHB-swiveling headlamps. I could not find a clear pattern of why the car decided to sometimes toggle off highbeams and other times swivel. I definitely need to go back and check my car's settings as well as read again how the system should work. Unfortunately, I only got one bad video I shot holding my phone. I did buy cheap dash cam today so I can hopefully better analyze.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm not giving up, but scratching my head. Have a proper shaped tunnel, but how I achieved it is not the solution.

The ECE spec lamps yielded no positive difference. I dismantled them up to the point where destructive methods would be required. So I put everything back together, took out my headlamps, attached my modules to the ECE units and did the static diagnostic runs. No change...until I reinstalled the SAE headlamps. Now I have the quadratic tunnel but it's coming from the inner high beams...not the GFHB unit. I think I know now what to look for and why it isn't obvious from the EU F11 NCD's. Byte sum is the same in certain places but bit values and orders are different (i.e. 1+2+2 = 5; so does 0+5, 2+3, etc etc.)









I'm going to try and head to Germany next week. I'll have access to a lot of different cars so if there are others besides the F10, 6er LCI, and Gxx Series in production, we need data from, let's get a list together please.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> I'm not giving up, but scratching my head. Have a proper shaped tunnel, but how I achieved it is not the solution.
> 
> The ECE spec lamps yielded no positive difference. I dismantled them up to the point where destructive methods would be required. So I put everything back together, took out my headlamps, attached my modules to the ECE units and did the static diagnostic runs. No change...until I reinstalled the SAE headlamps. Now I have the quadratic tunnel but it's coming from the inner high beams...not the GFHB unit. I think I know now what to look for and why it isn't obvious from the EU F11 NCD's. Byte sum is the same in certain places but bit values and orders are different (i.e. 1+2+2 = 5; so does 0+5, 2+3, etc etc.)
> 
> View attachment 551055


If I got you correctly, you are saying that lamps are actually the same for US/EU cars.
Then what about your earler post #1702 about LEDs being placed slightly different? Do you think it is still the case?

One more question about your experiment,
So you have eventually put your original headlights back together, and started seeing this tunnel after that.
Even thought it is obvious that this tunnel is much smaller than correct one, however my question is what made your headlights act differently and project some tunnel if you had original lamps in place?


----------



## CortinaD (Jul 10, 2005)

Do you guys know what job in tool32 it is to show the tunnel. I activated the gfhb on my ece spec f20 with 522 and it all appears to work to my eyes on freeway but would like to confirm tunnel is the correct shape. Running the job posted above in ista it says variant doesn't support gfhb or words to that effect.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> If I got you correctly, you are saying that lamps are actually the same for US/EU cars.
> Then what about your earler post #1702 about LEDs being placed slightly different? Do you think it is still the case?
> 
> One more question about your experiment,
> ...


I'm going to word this carefully.

In post #1702, if read in a browser rather than the app, I cast doubt on this "skewing" information I received from an optics engineer at Lear Automotive (they manufacture some of the sub-assemblies and Control Modules). The tolerances are far too tight. Once it's all assembled, the array pad is flush against the low/high divider trim. Any skewing would damage the PCB. There is however light seepage caused by reflection/refraction induced distortion due to the system being completely TIR with no obvious fresnel point light corrector micro-lens.

The lamps are quite sturdy and my main goal was to extract what I could intact. Most important was the PCB for the outer light chambers. I was able to accomplish removal of these on both the ECE and my SAE units. They were identical and the passenger side units even have the same production date with serial numbers 47 units apart. I swapped out the PCB, reinstalled, ran the Initialization procedures, and aligned manually with the baseline I placed prior.

ECE Modular Adaptive LED LHD Alignment chart with "Mechanically Actuated Shaped Passing Beam"...(incase anyone wanted to know why the LED beam patterns are so peculiar)









The only noticeable difference was color temperature. Although the variance between the 3 Binning groups is extremely small, my passenger side SAE Array is from the zB Bin and the ECE from vF. Drivers side for both are from Bin vF.









Excluding the color temp variation, the only differences that I can confirm are the outer protective lens, the inspection label, alignment settings/swivel limits, and often forgotten, intensity.

With VLD disabled, the output per unit is just under the maximum of 138,000cd per side. With VLD activated, the intensity is raised close to the ECE maximum of 243,625cd per side for LED (Laser is allowed 315,000cd per side!!!)

The only obvious places to compare with the EU F11 are seemingly the same though not identical.

As to this little tunnel, I've never noticed it until today and it isn't present in any of the previous photos I have. It isn't a resolution as its on the wrong HB, but if I can find the related functions that are present in FLE's in this older architecture, it may finally close this saga. Fingers crossed with patience riding shotgun.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

CortinaD said:


> Do you guys know what job in tool32 it is to show the tunnel. I activated the gfhb on my ece spec f20 with 522 and it all appears to work to my eyes on freeway but would like to confirm tunnel is the correct shape. Running the job posted above in ista it says variant doesn't support gfhb or words to that effect.


Could you please provide build date of your car and if possible, take a photo of the information stickers on top of the headlamps?

There are several of versions of the new projector LED Headlamps and RHD had delayed availability for the Adaptive LED with Matrix Selective Beam.


----------



## CortinaD (Jul 10, 2005)

Miami10 said:


> Could you please provide build date of your car and if possible, take a photo of the information stickers on top of the headlamps?
> 
> There are several of versions of the new projector LED Headlamps and RHD had delayed availability for the Adaptive LED with Matrix Selective Beam.


June 2015 m135 with the 14 LED lights. It says adaptive led on the lights themselves and selective beam on the Aussie spec sheet but it wasn't doing the selective beam until I fdl coded it.

Best I can do of the top of the lights until I work out how to remove light is attached.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

CortinaD said:


> June 2015 m135 with the 14 LED lights. It says adaptive led on the lights themselves and selective beam on the Aussie spec sheet but it wasn't doing the selective beam until I fdl coded it.
> 
> Best I can do of the top of the lights until I work out how to remove light is attached.
> 
> ...


Were these factory installed or retrofit? If factory, option code 5A2 with 524, or option code 552?

Since the data sticker is under the core support, look on the lens. At the lower inside corner there should be a Hella Logo. If they're factory 552 Adaptive LED units, they have the new VarioLED Projector which uses a Walze and selective LED illumination. You'll need the latest versions to run diagnostic functions on them.

If you have 5A2 with or without 524, there is no GFHB capability.


----------



## CortinaD (Jul 10, 2005)

Miami10 said:


> Were these factory installed or retrofit? If factory, option code 5A2 with 524, or option code 552?
> 
> Since the data sticker is under the core support, look on the lens. At the lower inside corner there should be a Hella Logo. If they're factory 552 Adaptive LED units, they have the new VarioLED Projector which uses a Walze and selective LED illumination. You'll need the latest versions to run diagnostic functions on them.
> 
> If you have 5A2 with or without 524, there is no GFHB capability.


Factory installed 552, 5AC,5AS. No 5a2 or 524 on my build sheet. There is also Hella logo on the outside molded in the plastic at the top.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

CortinaD said:


> Factory installed 552, 5AC,5AS. No 5a2 or 524 on my build sheet. There is also Hella logo on the outside molded in the plastic at the top.


If you don't have the latest update for ISTA, you'll need to upgrade or wait for the next release. Here in the US, we have not received any models with the Hella varioLED system to my knowledge (they all seem to be AL/Bosch Systems and the operation is slightly different between them).

My suggestion would be to read the F3x/F8x Bi-Xenon, i8 Non-Laser, and RR04LCI instructions and see if that leads you anywhere. Wish I had a better answer.

Out of curiosity, why did you have to FDL code?


----------



## CortinaD (Jul 10, 2005)

Although BMW said it has selective beam it only seemed to do adaptive and variable lighting. As soon as I coded adapt shut and grhb parameters it started working and giving me the crazy eye lighting at night.

I thought I had the latest versions as I only got them the other day.


----------



## TerrorByte (Feb 15, 2016)

This is my first post on Bimmerfest and I've through this entire thread on everyone's efforts in getting NGHB working in North America.

I am about to get a used 2013 F30 and NGHB is a must-have feature for me since I will be driving on dark roads with wildlife present. I know that NGHB is impossible on F30 Xenon's since the mechanical roller is missing, even though some of the required coding has been identified. 

I'm thinking of getting RHD Euro spec Xenon headlights and just swapping them out, and the F30 will have the traffic camera needed for the NGHB to work. Has anyone attempted this to see if it this will actually work? From what I've read here, it was suggested but hasn't been attempted yet. Also, would it only be the two coding parameters that were specified for the Xenon F30s earlier in this thread (prior to discovery of the mechanical roller)?

I am definitely getting an F30 soon and getting a post LCI-F30 is out of my budget, so it would be amazing to get NGHB correctly working on an F30 with Xenons.


----------



## TerrorByte (Feb 15, 2016)

.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

TerrorByte said:


> This is my first post on Bimmerfest and I've through this entire thread on everyone's efforts in getting NGHB working in North America.
> 
> I am about to get a used 2013 F30 and NGHB is a must-have feature for me since I will be driving on dark roads with wildlife present. I know that NGHB is impossible on F30 Xenon's since the mechanical roller is missing, even though some of the required coding has been identified.
> 
> ...


First question would be why RHD Assemblies?

Second question is the car going to be equipped with Adaptive NA Bi-Xenons?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

CortinaD said:


> Although BMW said it has selective beam it only seemed to do adaptive and variable lighting. As soon as I coded adapt shut and grhb parameters it started working and giving me the crazy eye lighting at night.
> 
> I thought I had the latest versions as I only got them the other day.


I am confused: you should not need any coding to get the full adaptive functionality on an Australian-spec car.


----------



## CortinaD (Jul 10, 2005)

dmnc02 said:


> I am confused: you should not need any coding to get the full adaptive functionality on an Australian-spec car.


I have a F20 lci 1er. I read a couple of people on the net say it never came to the 1er but none have been in Australia.

Without the 2 coding entries it wasn't working, only hba but the has updated the complete car because of some buggy I step that was causing issues with connected drive. I'll vo code and try again and report back.


----------



## TerrorByte (Feb 15, 2016)

Miami10 said:


> First question would be why RHD Assemblies?
> 
> Second question is the car going to be equipped with Adaptive NA Bi-Xenons?


I meant LHD. :tsk:

And yes, it will have the North America adaptive Xenons.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

TerrorByte said:


> I meant LHD. :tsk:
> 
> And yes, it will have the North America adaptive Xenons.


If you are going to retrofit adaptive headlights on a F30, why not get the LED ones? You will probably need a custom wiring harness, but it has been done: F30 2016 LED Headlights retrofit.


----------



## TerrorByte (Feb 15, 2016)

dmnc02 said:


> If you are going to retrofit adaptive headlights on a F30, why not get the LED ones? You will probably need a custom wiring harness, but it has been done: F30 2016 LED Headlights retrofit.


I am totally willing to retrofit with LED headlights as long as I can find them for a decent price. But, has the coding been figured out for the F30 LEDs? I thought you guys were not quite there with the F30/F31 LEDs, or is that only the post LCI models instead?

I also remember seeing another thread where somebody took pictures with a DSLR, and it seemed the Xenons actually had more throw but the LEDs were brighter. I'll still opt for the LEDs if that's an option.
I think they look cooler, and I would think they do a better job of intelligently moving the high beams versus Xenons with mechanical rollers.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> I am confused: you should not need any coding to get the full adaptive functionality on an Australian-spec car.


Same here but he's not the only one. Either there is something disabled, perhaps manufacturing defect, or possibly it's a result of a behavioral script as most of the individuals who have expressed disappointment and/or have coded are comparing these particular LED Headlamps to previous vehicles they've had equipped with GFHB Bi-Xenon.

I've learned more about solid state lighting than I want since this whole debate resurrected. I don't know if you recall, but one thing I commented on after that last video I posted was the random use of different movement rates and the use of hard/soft on and off switching. Turns out it's not random at all.

To make ones head explode...

The White-light LED is driven by using DC power. To save more reduce thermal induced performance degradation, increase lifespan, and provide greater functional capabilities, PWM (Pulse-width modulation) is employed to control the LED lamp. PWM is a period square wave voltage, with two parameters namely frequency and duty. Frequency is the number of period waves per second, and duty is high voltage part in a square wave in proportion, sometimes also call duty ON, the low voltage in square wave call duty OFF. At the duty ON period, the LED lamp is lit. While during duty OFF, the LED lamp has no power.
To find the best driving frequency, the phenomenon of Psychophysics of vision and PWM control technique must be connected. In one test, the result showed with a set frequency of 1000hz and duty cycle to 60%, the greatest luminescence efficiency of white LED is achieved. A second test yielded the same result using a set frequency of 1000hz and duty cycle equal to 80%.

These are important results. Due to the relationship between physiological characteristics of human vision and environmental factors, there is no exact theoretical basis to support the experimental result. The lighting exists to support human vision and these parameters (frequency and duty) must be carefully based to support this purpose.

Psychophysics of Human Vision

In time domain, based on Persistence of vision, Bloch's Law describes the vision experience stimulated by a periodically glitter, while the Broca-Sulzer Law describes the vision experience stimulated by a non-periodically glitter. Ferry-Porter Law describes what frequency will not feeling flicker. Talbot-Plateau Law describes after the disappearance of perception of light flashes response. The Contrast Sensitivity deals with spatial and temporal domain vision experience.

Ok enough of that stuff... Is it too late to have an easier challenge like cracking a DME and giving everyone a free tune or something simple lie that?

I took a peek with Tool32 and there are SAE Bitmasks/blocks/whatever the proper terminology is, applied to TMS's and LHM's.

I don't really like using it since it's a bit unstable on my laptop and has a hard time staying happily connected. After I pick up my other car tomorrow, will take a stab at it over the weekend.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

TerrorByte said:


> I am totally willing to retrofit with LED headlights as long as I can find them for a decent price.
> 
> But, has the coding been figured out for the F30 LEDs? I thought you guys were not quite there with the F30/F31 LEDs, or is that only the post LCI models instead?
> 
> ...


The coding for the pre-LCI F30 LED headlights was sorted out last summer. If you prefer the look of the LCI ones, hopefully the coding will be confirmed soon.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> Same here but he's not the only one. Either there is something disabled, perhaps manufacturing defect, or possibly it's a result of a behavioral script as most of the individuals who have expressed disappointment and/or have coded are comparing these particular LED Headlamps to previous vehicles they've had equipped with GFHB Bi-Xenon.


But neither a manufacturing defect nor a behavioral script seems consistent with the fact that @CortinaD stated that the situation improved with coding.



> I've learned more about solid state lighting than I want since this whole debate resurrected.


And we have learned along: a lot of nice information has been brought up.



> Ok enough of that stuff... Is it too late to have an easier challenge like cracking a DME and giving everyone a free tune or something simple lie that?


Yup, too late. :bigpimp:


----------



## TerrorByte (Feb 15, 2016)

dmnc02 said:


> The coding for the pre-LCI F30 LED headlights was sorted out last summer. If you prefer the look of the LCI ones, hopefully the coding will be confirmed soon.


Wait, are you saying that the coding for the LED headlights in a pre-LCI F30 has been figured out, but not the coding in a post-LCI F30? Even though the pre-LCI never came with LED headlights...?
Or are there different physical LED headlights for the pre- and post-LCI models?

I'm a little confused.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

TerrorByte said:


> I am totally willing to retrofit with LED headlights as long as I can find them for a decent price. But, has the coding been figured out for the F30 LEDs? I thought you guys were not quite there with the F30/F31 LEDs, or is that only the post LCI models instead?
> 
> I also remember seeing another thread where somebody took pictures with a DSLR, and it seemed the Xenons actually had more throw but the LEDs were brighter. I'll still opt for the LEDs if that's an option.
> I think they look cooler, and I would think they do a better job of intelligently moving the high beams versus Xenons with mechanical rollers.


It will be a bit more work for LED retrofit and 2-2.5 times more expensive. The LED's don't have as much vertical movement as Xenons. They instead increase the intensity to cast a longer throw. Overall they're about 25% brighter than the Bi-Xenon. Is a couple grand extra worth it for you?

With the Bi-Xenon you'll need the whole assemblies as the ECE projector won't fit inside the SAE housing. I recommend getting units with the Driver modules already installed as they can brick when trying to flash the correct firmware between the different suppliers and no guessing games have to be played as to what coding is correct.



dmnc02 said:


> The coding for the pre-LCI F30 LED headlights was sorted out last summer. If you prefer the look of the LCI ones, hopefully the coding will be confirmed soon.


Pre-LCI F30/31 LED?


----------



## TerrorByte (Feb 15, 2016)

Miami10 said:


> It will be a bit more work for LED retrofit and 2-2.5 times more expensive. The LED's don't have as much vertical movement as Xenons. They instead increase the intensity to cast a longer throw. Overall they're about 25% brighter than the Bi-Xenon. Is a couple grand extra worth it for you?
> 
> With the Bi-Xenon you'll need the whole assemblies as the ECE projector won't fit inside the SAE housing. I recommend getting units with the Driver modules already installed as they can brick when trying to flash the correct firmware between the different suppliers and no guessing games have to be played as to what coding is correct.
> 
> Pre-LCI F30/31 LED?


I think I will likely opt for getting adaptive Xenons working instead then. I don't think LED headlights are quite worth the time and money for me just yet.

It will be a big improvement from my current halogens.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> But neither a manufacturing defect nor a behavioral script seems consistent with the fact that @CortinaD stated that the situation improved with coding.


This is one of those that can trick you. The projector is basically the same as the 90mm Bi-xenon, except it uses a couple of led arrays arranged vertically to project through the lens and the reflector is replaced with a giant heat sink. If the IStep was buggy, wouldn't surprise me if FEM was coded wrong from the factory. Most of the values would be the same in FEM, but I wouldn't want to corrupt the LED critical values either. Counted 2 people from NZ, 3 from Australia, 2 in Germany, 3 UK, one Dutch, and a one Japanese poster on another forum who all coded before they claimed functionality.

Hopefully that's it and bonus we've all learned not to alter PWM, Duty Cycle, or Gamma Settings for the headlights outside of established parameters.


----------



## CortinaD (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=869884

That's the link I found when googling. My car had the first 3 items coded activ and 9c9c9c but C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA and 
C_HBA_GRHB_ENA were both werte00. Changing those to werte01 did the trick on my car. I hear what you are saying, maybe I'll just vo code and take back to the dealers and say it doesn't work. Btw 3.53.13 is the istad version I am using.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

CortinaD said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=869884
> 
> That's the link I found when googling. My car had the first 3 items coded activ and 9c9c9c but C_HBA_ADAPT_SHUT_ENA and
> C_HBA_GRHB_ENA were both werte00. Changing those to werte01 did the trick on my car. I hear what you are saying, maybe I'll just vo code and take back to the dealers and say it doesn't work. Btw 3.53.13 is the istad version I am using.


Last two are related to Connected Drive, signal between camera-> FEM -> LHM. Corrupt PSdZData files could cause ISTA to not associate the function to the car.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

TerrorByte said:


> Wait, are you saying that the coding for the LED headlights in a pre-LCI F30 has been figured out, but not the coding in a post-LCI F30? Even though the pre-LCI never came with LED headlights...?
> Or are there different physical LED headlights for the pre- and post-LCI models?
> 
> I'm a little confused.


The F30 LCI is 2016 model year. Pre-LCI definitely had adaptive LED headlights. Post-LCI have different ECUs.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> The F30 LCI is 2016 model year. Pre-LCI definitely had adaptive LED headlights. Post-LCI have different ECUs.


F30/31 didn't get LED until LCI. The coding exists to cover M3/4er but they're not interchangeable with a 3er.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

.


----------



## TerrorByte (Feb 15, 2016)

Miami10 said:


> F30/31 didn't get LED until LCI. The coding exists to cover M3/4er but they're not interchangeable with a 3er.


That was my impression too because I couldn't find any old F30s with LED headlights for sale.

http://www.bmwblog.com/2015/07/20/see-the-led-lights-of-2015-bmw-3-series-facelift

Might just get them anyways for that 3D look.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

TerrorByte said:


> That was my impression too because I couldn't find any old F30s with LED headlights for sale.
> 
> http://www.bmwblog.com/2015/07/20/see-the-led-lights-of-2015-bmw-3-series-facelift


F32/33/36 have had adaptive LEDs since their introduction, just like F80/82/83.

However, I incorrectly thought that the F32/33/36 adaptive LEDs could be retrofitted to the F30/31 (since the part number for the F82 and F80 headlights are the same), but @Miami10 is correct that they cannot.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dmnc02 said:


> That definitely is not the case.













dmnc02 said:


> F32, F33 and F36 have had adaptive LEDs since their introduction. Not only M3/M4.


And those are 4series. The only pre LCI 3 series with LED option was ///M3 simply because it has a 4er front clip.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> And those are 4series. The only pre LCI 3 series with LED option was ///M3 simply because it has a 4er front clip.


Agreed: I incorrectly thought that the F32 headlights could be retrofitted to the F30.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> View attachment 550984


Thanks. I went back and launched BMW ISTA-P Loader and could never find any service function menu. But, launching ISTAGUI, I was able to get ISTA+. From there, under Vehicle Mgmt --> Product structure, I found different informative pages about headlamps, replacement, and adjustment procedures.

And, got different menus when first running full system read. When I tried, "Switch on the GZA demonstration mode," I got error "This vehicle is not equipped with targeted illumination. However, I was able to run Adjust non-dazzle high-beam headlight. I need to re-run later when I have a better surface to project.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Does anyone know what this is?

ACSM: CAFD_00000909_004_003_007.ncd
Left: US F10 Right: EU LCI F11
NHTSA-EDR	Left: aktiv (Active) = 01	Right: nicht_aktiv (not active) = 00


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Edit: How exciting, my first double post


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Does anyone know what this is?
> 
> ACSM: CAFD_00000909_004_003_007.ncd
> 
> ...


Event Data Recorder for the Airbag/Supplementary Restraint System.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> Event Data Recorder for the Airbag/Supplementary Restraint System.


Ok. Thanks. I will definitely leave that alone.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Ok. Thanks. I will definitely leave that alone.


Agreed. It's not a guarantee, but one backup "safety" feature of the EDR, is to deploy the airbags if tampered with as to cause an interruption to the communication between the impact sensors and the EDR.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> Would you and dmnc02 take a look at the individual bytes for these things in FRM?
> 
> 3073 LaMaster1, FC
> 
> ...


I started to look at this stuff, but was not sure if 1) it was already done and 2) if I was doing it right. Either way, was interested in details about how to compare and know if I was wasting time going down already explored rabbit hole.

Thanks


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> I started to look at this stuff, but was not sure if 1) it was already done and 2) if I was doing it right. Either way, was interested in details about how to compare and know if I was wasting time going down already explored rabbit hole.
> 
> Thanks


The 3073 Lines and their Values are (on my car at least) set correctly. All of those are Bitmask and combine to calculate Byte 250 of the FRM NCD. The check sum to insert the final calculated value however is determined by one or more of the following: BTLD, SWFL, and UDS_TMS_JOB files. This is why that NCD Werte Value never has matched a EU Car as far as I can determine. It can be confusing, and certainly was to me, as to what files do what. A CAFD is a template for selecting coded values, then other files are used to process the input values which results in a NCD aka CAF (no D). Since they are presented in a similar manner, novices tend to confuse or assume they're the same thing.

Of the 3400 Lines, only the last applies to F07/F10/F11/F18 5 Series. The remaining are predominantly applicable to LCI F0x 7 Series and some Pre LCI F06/F12/F13 6 Series. Two others do have LCI Fxx 5 Series with LED Values, but only one is correct and shouldn't be altered.

Further more I've concluded that not only is GFHB partially functional and still not completely safe on F10 LCI with LED unless conscious manual intervention is made when proceeding traffic is within 300m and oncoming traffic within 500m, VLD is also not completely functioning but is not inherently unsafe. The stepper motor adjustments are occurring and certain arrays are dimming, however full functionality should include a beam pattern change that is missing.

Outside of the box...

There is some official insight coming shortly on this matter. The US Department of Transportation did finally conduct evaluations late last year and is in the process of completing the amendments to FMVSS 108 allowing Glare Free High Beam Forward Lighting.

However, I'm inclined to raise an objection to the results of the tests and the use of certain data points to determine the specifics of the new legislation. It wouldn't be without conflict and could potentially delay the approval of the amendment. These are not minute technical errors, but errors directly attributable to an unquestionable lack of knowledge of the operation modes, camera systems not programmed to recognize DOT Regulated signage, roadway markers, and targeted traffic lighting parameters. Additionally the test was designated to replicate and confirm ECE Methods of certification using roadworthy vehicles but specific data points were taken without regard to account for DOT luminous point values used by the forward cameras for certification testing. Furthermore, on two tests of the X5 Test Vehicle, the camera obstruction fail safe operation clearly indicated they were conducted outside of the stated ambient light environment and/or the incorrect camera (possibly Night Vision instead of KAFAS) was blocked. The Check Control Messages logged would not be possible at night nor are they related to GFHB Operation.

Withholding objection will certainly allow the installation of GFHB on future vehicles but will likely guarantee existing vehicles equipped with the proper hardware would remain inhibited on an official level.

Looking for feedback to decide whether or not to raise question through my resources. Have 15 days max to decide and it isn't something to take lightly either way.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> There is some official insight coming shortly on this matter. The US Department of Transportation did finally conduct evaluations late last year and is in the process of completing the amendments to FMVSS 108 allowing Glare Free High Beam Forward Lighting.


Do you have any specific source pointing out that this is happening any time soon?

The evaluation I believe you refer to is DOT HS 812 174 ("Adaptive Driving Beam Headlighting System Glare Assessment"). This was published in August 2015 in response to a new petition Toyota filed in March 2013 and was just meant to "provide a basis for performance criteria and an objective test procedure for ADB head lighting systems". It was not meant to be a comprehensive study and it did not contain a specific recommendation.

SAE is supposedly developing a *proposal* for amendment of FMVSS No. 108, but everything (as far as I can tell) appears to be years away.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> The 3073 Lines and their Values are (on my car at least) set correctly. All of those are Bitmask and combine to calculate Byte 250 of the FRM NCD. The check sum to insert the final calculated value however is determined by one or more of the following: BTLD, SWFL, and UDS_TMS_JOB files. This is why that NCD Werte Value never has matched a EU Car as far as I can determine. It can be confusing, and certainly was to me, as to what files do what. A CAFD is a template for selecting coded values, then other files are used to process the input values which results in a NCD aka CAF (no D). Since they are presented in a similar manner, novices tend to confuse or assume they're the same thing.
> 
> Of the 3400 Lines, only the last applies to F07/F10/F11/F18 5 Series. The remaining are predominantly applicable to LCI F0x 7 Series and some Pre LCI F06/F12/F13 6 Series. Two others do have LCI Fxx 5 Series with LED Values, but only one is correct and shouldn't be altered.
> 
> ...


I have not fully had time to process all that information, but it is much as appreciated as always. I am certainly hoping the unlock the mystery and put the debate to rest but also learning how all the pieces fit together.

I quickly just compared the shared EU SVT & US SVT trees with my US SVT (I-step F010-15-07-503) in the E-sys SVT editor. My CAFD, HWEL, BLTD, and SWFL file names are identical to the EU SVT's. And, just FYI, my vehicles vs EU's lacks options 502 and 5AL as well as not diesel, but otherwise our options pretty much line up. Therefore, my ncd compares were not always highlighting the same relevant differences.

When I was looking at data more closely to attempt byte comparison, I was simply opening the *.ncd files in a notepad. Even though it is obviously more complicated as to how those values were calculated, they looked similar to those as in Post 1437

Regarding whether to raise questions on a national level, I always tend to lean towards the side of doing things the right way even if it takes longer to progress the industry in a positive direction. Also, considering I just started a new lease, it sounds like potential policy changes would not directly affect me. Further, I would need more more details to make a more informed decision. Though, I would likely have a stronger opinion if it were lobbying for medical policy changes, an industry with which I am more associated.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> I have not fully had time to process all that information, but it is much as appreciated as always. I am certainly hoping the unlock the mystery and put the debate to rest but also learning how all the pieces fit together.
> 
> I quickly just compared the shared EU SVT & US SVT trees with my US SVT (I-step F010-15-07-503) in the E-sys SVT editor. My CAFD, HWEL, BLTD, and SWFL file names are identical to the EU SVT's. And, just FYI, my vehicles vs EU's lacks options 502 and 5AL as well as not diesel, but otherwise our options pretty much line up. Therefore, my ncd compares were not always highlighting the same relevant differences.
> 
> ...


If you have the same i-step with that EU F11, I think you can directly FDL code the NCD files from the car. Code LHM, TMS and FRM.
That would confirm/reject different individual byte theory.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

dmnc02 said:


> There is an alternative alignment procedure in Rheingold that does not require the MAHA3 device. This one should be implementable using just a laser level (plus Rheingold to activate the tunnel). See the attachment.


OK thanks. I need to find a dark wall first. Ill reply back once i have tried this.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> If you have the same i-step with that EU F11, I think you can directly FDL code the NCD files from the car. Code LHM, TMS and FRM.
> That would confirm/reject different individual byte theory.


That might be ok for LHM and TMS, but I would be worried about FRM with differences in the following:

LIN_ST_FNBUT_2, SMART_OPENER, FH_USA_REVERSIERWEG, PRECRASH/ CRASHACTIVE, and U_EFF_NSL/ U_EF_RFS.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> That might be ok for LHM and TMS, but I would be worried about FRM with differences in the following:
> 
> LIN_ST_FNBUT_2, SMART_OPENER, FH_USA_REVERSIERWEG, PRECRASH/ CRASHACTIVE, and U_EFF_NSL/ U_EF_RFS.


Back-up your FDLs, and restore after the experiment.
Djsaad1 even EU VO coded all the ECUs on his Alpina B6 for an experiment, and I guess was successfully restored it.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9465589&postcount=1197


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> Back-up your FDLs, and restore after the experiment.
> Djsaad1 even EU VO coded all the ECUs on his Alpina B6 for an experiment, and I guess was successfully restored it.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9465589&postcount=1197


I have backup and backup of backups as always, so that is easy enough.


----------



## blackhawk_down (Mar 13, 2016)

*AHB Help*

Hello all,

I have read through all 70 something pages of this post and hopefully I am just retarded and missed some vital piece of information and one of you can point me in the right direction.

I am currently coding a US spec 2016 F82 with factory full adaptive led and AHB. I removed 5AP and 8S4 from the FA and then VO coded most modules to include Fem_Body, FLA3, both TMS, both LHM.

I have checked every module to make sure that anything HBA related is set to aktiv.

Now when I drive my automatic high beams do not function like they should and the HBA does not work at all that I can notice.

Does anyone know what else I am missing?:dunno: Thanks for the help.

Josh


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

blackhawk_down said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have read through all 70 something pages of this post and hopefully I am just retarded and missed some vital piece of information and one of you can point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


See post 829.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> If you have the same i-step with that EU F11, I think you can directly FDL code the NCD files from the car. Code LHM, TMS and FRM.
> 
> That would confirm/reject different individual byte theory.





Almaretto said:


> That might be ok for LHM and TMS, but I would be worried about FRM with differences in the following:
> 
> LIN_ST_FNBUT_2, SMART_OPENER, FH_USA_REVERSIERWEG, PRECRASH/ CRASHACTIVE, and U_EFF_NSL/ U_EF_RFS.


For the fellow F10 folks, let's take a step back for a bit. I've been working on this from a different angle, spent 6 hours in the M5 last night running different settings, diagnostics, tests and manual alignments. Tonight I'll spend another 6 tonight in the Ghost (which is more similar with regards to FDL and lighting to the F10 than any of the other cars). If what I'm starting to confirm is correct, GFHB coding isn't where to be looking. If you guys will give me a little more time, I hope to have something conclusive very soon.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> No prob. When you're eventually out of an urban environment, if in Country Mode and the left side is operating, as a courtesy to oncoming vehicles, manually deactivate HBA when they're within 6-9 car lengths ahead. It's right at that distance that the partial tunnel cutoff is no longer sufficient.


:thumbup:


----------



## senthil.m7479 (May 20, 2016)

Hey... Spent a quite a few hours reading through this thread. I am still not sure if 2016 F10 coding parameters. Unfortunately i am new to coding and i live in Chennai India where there is limited enthusiasts. Badly needed HBA - Anti Dazzle. My car is 2016 530d M Sport with Adaptive LED. In adaptive mode with High beam the car automatically switches between high and low beam, However the change to low beam is too quick even when the oncoming vehicles headlights are barely visible to camera. I have some one who can code this at BMW bangalore but needed a bit more detailed parameter changes for this ex BMW tech to modify on the car.

A big thanks to all for educating me on various cool stuffs.. 

Senthil


----------



## senthil.m7479 (May 20, 2016)

Hey... Spent a quite a few hours reading through this thread. I am still not sure if 2016 F10 coding parameters. Unfortunately i am new to coding and i live in Chennai India where there is limited enthusiasts. Badly needed HBA - Anti Dazzle. My car is 2016 530d M Sport with Adaptive LED. In adaptive mode with High beam the car automatically switches between high and low beam, However the change to low beam is too quick even when the oncoming vehicles headlights are barely visible to camera. I have some one who can code this at BMW bangalore but needed a bit more detailed parameter changes for this ex BMW tech to modify on the car.

A big thanks to all for educating me on various cool stuffs.. 

Senthil


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

senthil.m7479 said:


> Hey... Spent a quite a few hours reading through this thread. I am still not sure if 2016 F10 coding parameters. Unfortunately i am new to coding and i live in Chennai India where there is limited enthusiasts. Badly needed HBA - Anti Dazzle. My car is 2016 530d M Sport with Adaptive LED.


Does your FA/ VO come with the following values?

8S4 Decoding VLD
5AP Decoding GFHB


----------



## senthil.m7479 (May 20, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Does your FA/ VO come with the following values?
> 
> 8S4 Decoding VLD
> 5AP Decoding GFHB


Thanks for the quick support...

Mine is 5AP Decoding GFHB, I spoke to tech and confirmed the same.

Senthil


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

senthil.m7479 said:


> Mine is 5AP Decoding GFHB, I spoke to tech and confirmed the same.


That is interesting that you only have 5AP and not 8S4 as well. The coding for the F10 can be done, but it really is not perfect and working as it should. You will end up glaring other drivers.


----------



## senthil.m7479 (May 20, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> That is interesting that you only have 5AP and not 8S4 as well. The coding for the F10 can be done, but it really is not perfect and working as it should. You will end up glaring other drivers.


Could you please guide me to code the F10. I did read about glaring other drivers but that for few seconds till the lights move away from the line as the newer algorithm is bit more smooth and slow than earlier versions. Please correct me if i am wrong...


----------



## tomdement (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a 2013 535i that I have been happily coding for the last 2 weeks. I am very new to coding, but have read as many message boards as i can. Been exploring all sorts of confirmed new features and adding them. I had everything set up the way that I wanted, and then went to remove the VO code for the headlights. I did not have 5AP in the VO, but did have 8S4, so I removed that one. Since that change, my HU NBT module has been reset to all factory settings. I went in to recode them, but the changes do not save. Any idea what could be going on? I don't get any errors. The coding in my other modules has been retained, just the HU NBT will not save the coded options now.


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

tomdement said:


> I have a 2013 535i that I have been happily coding for the last 2 weeks. I am very new to coding, but have read as many message boards as i can. Been exploring all sorts of confirmed new features and adding them. I had everything set up the way that I wanted, and then went to remove the VO code for the headlights. I did not have 5AP in the VO, but did have 8S4, so I removed that one. Since that change, my HU NBT module has been reset to all factory settings. I went in to recode them, but the changes do not save. Any idea what could be going on? I don't get any errors. The coding in my other modules has been retained, just the HU NBT will not save the coded options now.


I'm not sure what your problem is with HU NBT, but if you had 8S4 but not 5AP, are you sure you have LEDs? Most Xenon lights also have 8S4 but are not capable of creating the "tunnel" as the LEDs are.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tomdement said:


> I have a 2013 535i that I have been happily coding for the last 2 weeks. I am very new to coding, but have read as many message boards as i can. Been exploring all sorts of confirmed new features and adding them. I had everything set up the way that I wanted, and then went to remove the VO code for the headlights. I did not have 5AP in the VO, but did have 8S4, so I removed that one. Since that change, my HU NBT module has been reset to all factory settings. I went in to recode them, but the changes do not save. Any idea what could be going on? I don't get any errors. The coding in my other modules has been retained, just the HU NBT will not save the coded options now.


You can enable VLD, but not NGHB by removing the decoding variable.

Once done with VO coding, make sure you are selecting "Code FDL" to apply other changes to vehicle.


----------



## tomdement (Aug 9, 2016)

I do have Xenons, not LEDs. With 74 pages of posts, I have not been able to read them all, but it looked like folks were able to enable functions on 2013 model F10s. I recoded FDL on FLM, but the HU NBT is the module that got reset and does not seem to be taking any of my FDL edits. 

I just found this in another post, could it have anything to do with what happened after I changed my VO?

------- The trick is that in the Options -> Settings... window, you need to select the Options tab and uncheck both the "Update VCM after TAL execution" and the "Update MSM after TAL execution" switches (Thanks Shawn!). That prevents VO coding from writing the modified FA back to the car. ----------


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tomdement said:


> I do have Xenons, not LEDs. With 74 pages of posts, I have not been able to read them all, but it looked like folks were able to enable functions on 2013 model F10s. I recoded FDL on FLM, but the HU NBT is the module that got reset and does not seem to be taking any of my FDL edits.
> 
> I just found this in another post, could it have anything to do with what happened after I changed my VO?
> 
> ------- The trick is that in the Options -> Settings... window, you need to select the Options tab and uncheck both the "Update VCM after TAL execution" and the "Update MSM after TAL execution" switches (Thanks Shawn!). That prevents VO coding from writing the modified FA back to the car. ----------


No. That has nothing to do with not being able to FDL code. That just disables logging back to vehicle.

When you VO Code, you press "Code." This sets factory values.
When you FDl Code, you press "Code FDL." This overwrite VO coding.


----------



## tomdement (Aug 9, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> No. That has nothing to do with not being able to FDL code. That just disables logging back to vehicle.
> 
> When you VO Code, you press "Code." This sets factory values.
> When you FDl Code, you press "Code FDL." This overwrite VO coding.


Almaretto - Thank you. I don't know why I reverted to using "Code" instead of using "Code FDL". That was my mistake. Folks like you are why I love BMWs....the community is amazing! Thank you.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tomdement said:


> Almaretto - Thank you. I don't know why I reverted to using "Code" instead of using "Code FDL". That was my mistake. Folks like you are why I love BMWs....the community is amazing! Thank you.


:thumbup:


----------



## anubus12 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry to ask without following 75 pages, but does this work on a 2015 F25 with LED?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

anubus12 said:


> Sorry to ask without following 75 pages, but does this work on a 2015 F25 with LED?


Works fine. There are specific instructions for F25. Make sure to follow them.


----------



## anubus12 (Apr 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> Works fine. There are specific instructions for F25. Make sure to follow them.


Thanks for the reply. Could you please point me to where those specific instructions are? TIA


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

anubus12 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Could you please point me to where those specific instructions are? TIA


Anti-Dazzle High Beams - Proper Coding Requirements for NA X3


----------



## mh4ll (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a 2014 F32 with 5AC and 552. I've read much of this thread (and others) but have had a little trouble following the revisions to the coding procedure. Is the PDF guide in post 829 the current version? This should work on my vehicle, correct? Thanks!


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, it is. What is the issue?


----------



## mh4ll (Jul 29, 2016)

Atervardanyan said:


> Yes, it is. What is the issue?


No issue, just want to make sure I have the latest version of the instructions and that the procedure is expected to work on my vehicle before beginning. Thanks for confirming!


----------



## Pete4 1.8t (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

The amount of work you put into this is incredible. I just recently picked up a 2015 BMW 535iX with the full LED headlights and KAFAS. I have read this entire thread and it seems that there is no concise answer on whether the anti-dazzle GFHB can be activated without glaring other drivers. My question is whether I could remove and VO code the VLD to enable the better and more adaptive light distribution based on speed and ambient light while leaving the GFHB the way it is?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Pete4 1.8t (Feb 6, 2008)

.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

8S4 is the code to disable VLD. Remove it from FA and VO code KAFAS and FRM.


----------



## Pete4 1.8t (Feb 6, 2008)

Atervardanyan said:


> 8S4 is the code to disable VLD. Remove it from FA and VO code KAFAS and FRM.


Thanks!

Is this a worthwhile thing to do? I'm assuming it doesn't change anything with the "dumb" HBA?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Pete4 1.8t said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is this a worthwhile thing to do? I'm assuming it doesn't change anything with the "dumb" HBA?


You should notice more agile light pattern changes based on speed and steering wheel angle.


----------



## Pete4 1.8t (Feb 6, 2008)

Atervardanyan said:


> You should notice more agile light pattern changes based on speed and steering wheel angle.


I did it! Not as drastic of a difference as my F30 but definitely noticeable as you speed up and slow down. And the dumb HBA still works fine. If only it would work with just VO coding.

Also did sports auto transmission which is worth it. It is annoying how the ignition turns off if you leave the door open for a few minutes even when coding...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Pete4 1.8t said:


> Also did sports auto transmission which is worth it. It is annoying how the ignition turns off if you leave the door open for a few minutes even when coding...


Leaving the door open is annoying with dash warning light and sound.

It is a safety feature to turn of ignition. Engine should be running while coding anyways to avoid corrupting CAFD's.

Put light switch to Parking to extend time.


----------



## Pete4 1.8t (Feb 6, 2008)

Almaretto said:


> Leaving the door open is annoying with dash warning light and sound.
> 
> It is a safety feature to turn of ignition. Engine should be running while coding anyways to avoid corrupting CAFD's.
> 
> Put light switch to Parking to extend time.


Thanks! I'll keep that in mind. I thought I read somewhere to not have the engine running. I only had to recode one of the ECUs to make an error that the timeout caused go away. I'll do it the other way next time.


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

Has anyone noticed any differences with this for 2016 MY F10s? I know it's pretty clear that GFHB doesn't work on '15s, but not sure if that has been established for '16s also. I now have a 16 that I would be happy to test on...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Pete4 1.8t said:


> Thanks! I'll keep that in mind. I thought I read somewhere to not have the engine running. I only had to recode one of the ECUs to make an error that the timeout caused go away. I'll do it the other way next time.


The only time the engine should not be running is when coding the engine, which you should not mess with anyways.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bagspacked said:


> Has anyone noticed any differences with this for 2016 MY F10s? I know it's pretty clear that GFHB doesn't work on '15s, but not sure if that has been established for '16s also. I now have a 16 that I would be happy to test on...


Mine is a 2016 F10 and have tested on it.


----------



## mh4ll (Jul 29, 2016)

mh4ll said:


> I have a 2014 F32 with 5AC and 552. I've read much of this thread (and others) but have had a little trouble following the revisions to the coding procedure. Is the PDF guide in post 829 the current version? This should work on my vehicle, correct? Thanks!


l coded this per the three-section guide and tested it for a long drive last night. Road: four-lane divided highway, long stretches where dense trees completely separate north-bound and south-bound, so most testing was effectively on a two-lane one-way road. I tested: following in the right lane, following in the left lane, passing, being passed, two-direction traffic (relatively wide grass divider), and multiple vehicles. It was quite dark outside so it was easy to tell where the lights were shining.

The passenger side high beam appeared to work exactly as I would expect -- approaching a car, the HB would rotate outward around the vehicle in front. When passing, the HB remained on as expected and did not appear to glare the other driver, until a brief period of being fully off as I actually passed. This was true when following in either right or left lane.

However, the driver side high beam did not appear to be "dynamic" at all. When approaching traffic, it simply switched off just as it would have with "normal" auto high beams. It only came on when there were no vehicles in front of me. This was true even when following a single vehicle in the left lane. The passenger side high beam formed a "half tunnel" but the driver side just switched off.

I double checked my coding this morning. I verified that 5AP and 8S4 were removed from my VO. I feel sure that I VO coded FEM_BODY, KAFAS, both TMS and both LHM -- although I am not sure how to verify that this was in fact done. Is there a way? All values in the LHM modules were set properly to the listed ECE VO Value and associated Werte from step 2. In step 3, I found a small mistake: the value for the two LUT_HBA_*_HOR entries were set wrong (to a long string with F20 in it). However, the Werte was still 00 00 00 00 00 00 as it should be. I fixed the value, noted that the Werte remained all 00, and recoded FEM_BODY. Does the Value have any independent meaning, or is it just the Werte that really counts?

Has anyone had issues with their two headlights behaving differently from each other after coding? Any idea what I should check? Am I correct in thinking it unlikely that the mistake noted above in Step 3 could be responsible? It'll be a couple days before I'm back on a road where I can test again. Thanks for any help!


----------



## mh4ll (Jul 29, 2016)

Bump? The driver side high beam is still not working after the minor fix to the step 3 coding noted above.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mh4ll said:


> However, the driver side high beam did not appear to be "dynamic" at all. When approaching traffic, it simply switched off just as it would have with "normal" auto high beams. It only came on when there were no vehicles in front of me. This was true even when following a single vehicle in the left lane. The passenger side high beam formed a "half tunnel" but the driver side just switched off.
> 
> Has anyone had issues with their two headlights behaving differently from each other after coding? Any idea what I should check? Am I correct in thinking it unlikely that the mistake noted above in Step 3 could be responsible? It'll be a couple days before I'm back on a road where I can test again. Thanks for any help!


The camera can be fooled by ambient light or various objects like reflective road signs and highway barrier markers. Also, the complex system is affected by velocity as well as road bends and changes in altitude. Further, the headlamps can operate independently and the drivers side might drop rather than pan out as the passenger side does; I often see this on a four-lane highway when entering or existing the freeway and there is no place for the drivers lamp to pan without glaring. If you never see "full tunneling" on an ideal dark highway or are frequently glaring, then something may be wrong with coding or you may need to run initialization procedure in ISTA+.



mh4ll said:


> I double checked my coding this morning. I verified that 5AP and 8S4 were removed from my VO. I feel sure that I VO coded FEM_BODY, KAFAS, both TMS and both LHM -- although I am not sure how to verify that this was in fact done. Is there a way?


FYI: Every time you either "Read Coding Data" or save changes in FDL-editor, an NCD on computer is overwritten. Therefore, if you want a record of iterations, you must first move or copy CAFD's to another location.

You can verify changes in multiple ways. 

"Read Coding Data" and manually check 1+ parameters.
Easily compare NCD's with TM's NCD / CAFD Tool (NCD Compare Resource). Analyze:
Backup CAFD's iterations, OR
E-sys Coding-Verification Created NCD's




mh4ll said:


> In step 3, I found a small mistake: the value for the two LUT_HBA_*_HOR entries were set wrong (to a long string with F20 in it). However, the Werte was still 00 00 00 00 00 00 as it should be. I fixed the value, noted that the Werte remained all 00, and recoded FEM_BODY. Does the Value have any independent meaning, or is it just the Werte that really counts?


FYI: For FDL coding, you usually either change predefined drop down menu or werte values. Said menus have associated werte values. And, werte values set to something other than those with associations, result in menu parameters read as "UNKNOWN."

BMW changes factory coding all the time in an effort to improve functionality; these settings updates come in the form ECU flash programming and changed Integration Levels (ie I-step). This is apparent in such examples as EURO MDM and NGHB. DMNC02 updates the pdf and posts in threads (ie P3.59 Changes). The linked bimmerpost thread may serve you as an additional resource to discuss NGHB issues or concerns.

Moreover, E-sys Launcher is uses historical data to map trimmed CAFD's. Thus, different launchers and Psdzdata might show inconsistencies in literal values. Consequently, the werte values are what really matters and the reason they are listed.

Disclosure: I have coded F3x's and F8x's for NGHB, but do not currently own either. I do have an F10 coded for NGHB, though it does not work as well as well as my F15.


----------



## mh4ll (Jul 29, 2016)

Almaretto, thanks so much for the detailed response! Sounds like I was right re the Werte values being all that really matters. I hadn't seen the new P3.59 updates, so I've now coded those as well.

Unfortunately, the drivers side high beam still behaves as on/off even on an "ideal" dark highway. I did notice that the PDF has fewer changes for the drivers side Step 2 than the passenger side Step 2. This seems odd to me, as the current Werte values for the LHM[43] M6, M7, M8, M9 match the values to be changed in the table for LHM[44] which I understand to be the passenger side headlamp. Any idea why the PDF doesn't have me change these for LHM[43], only LHM[44]?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

mh4ll said:


> Unfortunately, the drivers side high beam still behaves as on/off even on an "ideal" dark highway. I did notice that the PDF has fewer changes for the drivers side Step 2 than the passenger side Step 2. This seems odd to me, as the current Werte values for the LHM[43] M6, M7, M8, M9 match the values to be changed in the table for LHM[44] which I understand to be the passenger side headlamp. Any idea why the PDF doesn't have me change these for LHM[43], only LHM[44]?


Some Mxx values for LHM[43] are the same across EU/US cars, so no changes are required.


----------



## DaveCM5 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,

After reading through all these pages this is the conclusion I come to:

-F10 GFHB can be coded but doesn't tunnel well.

-F10 VLD works fine when coded

So I want to code my 2014 F10 for these things and some other features but will be taking my car in for oil service soon. Should I wait until after the oil service? IS there something that will pop up on the computer they use to reset the service interval that says the car has been messed with?

Also, correct me if I'm wrong but to code VLD and GFHB do this:
Load FA and modify SALAM to remove 5AP and 8S4
Write FA
Then VO code FRM, FLA3, LHM(both) and TMS(both), then go back and recode all the CADFs for the functions you wanted.

Does this sound correct?


Also, concerning the LED GFHB, could it be the poor tunneling is just a byproduct of the LED lighting and just isn't as good as the Xenon with the shutters? Maybe when coded correctly it's as good as it gets with LED? 

I'm sorry if this has been discussed before but there were ALOT of posts to go through.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## DaveCM5 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,

After reading through all these pages this is the conclusion I come to:

-F10 GFHB can be coded but doesn't tunnel well.

-F10 VLD works fine when coded

So I want to code my 2014 F10 for these things and some other features but will be taking my car in for oil service soon. Should I wait until after the oil service? Is there something that will pop up on the computer they use to reset the service interval that says the car has been messed with?

Also, correct me if I'm wrong but to code VLD and GFHB do this:
Load FA and modify SALAM to remove 5AP and 8S4
Write FA
Then VO code FRM, FLA3, LHM(both) and TMS(both), then go back and recode all the CADFs for the functions you wanted.

Does this sound correct?


Also, concerning the LED GFHB, could it be the poor tunneling is just a byproduct of the LED lighting and just isn't as good as the Xenon with the shutters? Maybe when coded correctly it's as good as it gets with LED? 

I'm sorry if this has been discussed before but there were ALOT of posts to go through.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

DaveCM5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After reading through all these pages this is the conclusion I come to:
> 
> ...



You do not need to write FA to VCM in order to VO code. 
Nothing comes up during service that vehicle has been coded, leading service center to reset ECU's back to factory. 
Dealers will only program vehicles if service bulletin dictates or warranted based on diagnostics. Flash programming (ie updating ECU software) is what resets ECU's; if updated, not all ECU's necessarily get updated and only those that have older software than currently available at the time. 
It is up to you whether you wait to code until after service as well as whether you choose to preemptively reset vehicle to factory values before service.
NGHB works on F15/F16, F25, F3x, & F8x with LED technology. On NA F10's, there is glaring


----------



## DaveCM5 (Aug 22, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> You do not need to write FA to VCM in order to VO code.
> Nothing comes up during service that vehicle has been coded, leading service center to reset ECU's back to factory.
> Dealers will only program vehicles if service bulletin dictates or warranted based on diagnostics. Flash programming (ie updating ECU software) is what resets ECU's; if updated, not all ECU's necessarily get updated and only those that have older software than currently available at the time.
> It is up to you whether you wait to code until after service as well as whether you choose to preemptively reset vehicle to factory values before service.
> NGHB works on F15/F16, F25, F3x, & F8x with LED technology. On NA F10's, there is glaring


Thanks for the clarification and corrections!

As far as the first bullet, I meant that to delete 5AP and 8S4 I have to write FA. Is this correct?

If GFHB doesn't work right on F10 then I will probably just ignore that and just delete the 8S4 to enable the VLD. I assume this still works fine from the posts I read.

Does any VO coding have to be done to enable just the VLD or does it enable by just deleting the 8S4 and then writing the FA?

Thanks again for the help!

-Dave


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

DaveCM5 said:


> Thanks for the clarification and corrections!
> 
> As far as the first bullet, I meant that to delete 5AP and 8S4 I have to write FA. Is this correct?
> 
> ...


Simply modifying FA alone or modifying and writing changes to VCM will not change any actual coding. When you read FA, you are pulling from VCM. So, you can either write FA changes to VCM and read FA or simply load modified FA. Then, after activating, you must individually select affected ECU's and press "Code" button to actually VO code.

There are two types of coding, FDL ("Code FDL") and VO ("Code"). All coding can be done via FDL if you know which parameters to change. Alternatively, you can use VO coding to add or remove factory options; as such, it can not be used for options like removing disclaimers, but can be for enabling VLD or removing acoustic belt warnings.


----------



## DaveCM5 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks again Almaretto. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

DaveCM5 said:


> Thanks again Almaretto. I sent you a PM.


Responded to PM.


----------



## DaveCM5 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks again for the help, Almaretto! 

I was able to FDL code the VLD function rather than VO code it. I just added the VLD, tire pressure/temp, and took out the I-Drive legal disclaimer for now. I tried the Sport Display and Weather Band (I really miss this from my E60 M5) but they would not work. The Sport displayed showed up but was not operational. It is interesting because three of the four settings were already set to aktiv for the Sport Display except one, but after I set it the display was newly available in Vehicle Info but the gauges don't move. 

The VLD looks cool I guess. Definitely different movement now but not as dramatic as I thought it would be. 

I noticed in one of the AFS settings that you have to adjust to do the FDL coded VLD I found this:
"
Kommentar=Switch to enable AFS (adaptive Lichtverteilung)

Kommentar: Wird ueber die Lichtverteilungsbotschaft an Scheinwerfer-SGs uebermittelt. Lichtverteilung 0-15. Beinhaltet sowohl alte und neue Lichtverteilungen. Die Unterscheidung ob alte/neue Architektur mit 7/15 Verteilungen erfolgt ueber die Steuerung der AFS-Lookup-Tabels.

AFS -> EIN = 1
AFS -> AUS = 0

Voraussetzung: FLC und BLC
"

Which translates to this:
"
Comment = Switch to enable AFS ( adaptive light distribution )

Comment: If either via the light distribution message to headlight SGs . Light distribution 0-15 . Includes both old and new light distributions . Distinguishing whether old / new architecture with 7/15 distributions is done by controlling the AFS lookup Tabels .

AFS - > ON = 1
AFS - > OFF = 0

Prerequisite: FLC and BLC"

It appears they might be talking about lookup tables that override these values, maybe that's the GFHB tables M1-M15 and they're talking M7 - M15 or, if not, maybe there is another lookup table for the GFHB? Or maybe they mean 1-15 include both old and new (LED light) distributions and depending on what system is used it looks at some or other values in the table (top 7 vs bottom 7)? Or maybe they mean the new architecture uses 7-15 (7/15)

I'm sure it's all been looked at before though, as I'm coming in late in the game. But I like to try to figure these things out.


Cheers, and thanks again! :beerchug:
-Dave


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok F10 drivers...

My personal M5 hasn't been the best testbed due to its non-standard configuration. However, I couldn't let this end that way so I put my hands on 2 other M5's (30 Jahre and 2016.03 build CP) and have spent the past 2 weeks looking for a solution.

Over the course of F10 LCI production there have been changes to components and functional data at 2015.07 and 2016.01 dates which creates variances for vehicles in those ranges. Accounting for these variances, the coding parameters are not the problem. Where the hurdle lies is in Programming. ISTA/D pulls the long VIN which includes the type code (WBSFV9C - US cars are FV93; C is the check digit for 3) and there is no way to circumvent this. The the teach-in procedure still applies the SAE parameters for the individual diodes in the GFHB Array. Attempting a forced teach-in and GFHB Alignment via basic functions for an equivalent ECE vehicle and direct connecting will not initialize (FRM - This Vehicle is not equipped with No-Dazzle High Beams). ISTA/P on the other hand only uses the short VIN and accepts a typeschussel change to FV91 (ECE LHD). Doing so calls for Programming and Encoding of almost every single ECU in the measures plan and I'm unable to remove the ECU's I do not want to touch. Tool32 may be a work around but the risk factor is exponentially higher. Time to put the collective heads together and put this to bed.

First attachment shows The limit of GFHB alignment on a US car. The manual adjusters are to their full mechanical outward limits horizontally and one turn above the lower mechanical limits vertically. This is still inadequate and produces significant glare. The low beam distribution becomes useless as shown in the second image.


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Miami10 said:


> Ok F10 drivers...
> 
> My personal M5 hasn't been the best testbed due to its non-standard configuration. However, I couldn't let this end that way so I put my hands on 2 other M5's (30 Jahre and 2016.03 build CP) and have spent the past 2 weeks looking for a solution.
> 
> ...


So I guess this goes back to the original question from a few months ago. Why did they put this restriction on the F10/F12 but not on the other series?

And just a reminder, in the original video posted earlier, they were using tool32 to program the headlights. So if we could possibly find the right prg in tool32 maybe we could get it working.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> So I guess this goes back to the original question from a few months ago. Why did they put this restriction on the F10/F12 but not on the other series?
> 
> And just a reminder, in the original video posted earlier, they were using tool32 to program the headlights. So if we could possibly find the right prg in tool32 maybe we could get it working.


On the F10, it comes down to the somewhat rudimentary architecture and system components. For F06/12/13 LCI, I'm confident it can be resolved since the FLE's have coding parameters for every individual diode. The historical data to de-trim the CAFD files appears to be the limiting factor there.

Not sure which video you're referring to but the PRG files for the relevant modules in tool32 are known. I'm hesitant to delve into those blindly on the cars I have access to due to the lack of safety nets. Bricking modules on either of those cars would blacklist me permanently.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> Not sure which video you're referring to but the PRG files for the relevant modules in tool32 are known. I'm hesitant to delve into those blindly on the cars I have access to due to the lack of safety nets. Bricking modules on either of those cars would blacklist me permanently.


I assume these videos: toolset 32 and Lights.

The ISTA+ Function testAdaptive Headlight procedure is not as impressive:
https://youtu.be/QwtzxyJbdGI



Miami10 said:


> ISTA/P on the other hand only uses the short VIN and accepts a typeschussel change to FV91 (ECE LHD). Doing so calls for Programming and Encoding of almost every single ECU in the measures plan and I'm unable to remove the ECU's I do not want to touch.


I thought in Expert Mode, you could select individual ECU's.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> I assume these videos: toolset 32 and Lights.
> 
> The ISTA+ Function testAdaptive Headlight procedure is not as impressive:
> I thought in Expert Mode, you could select individual ECU's.


The tool32 job is base calibration programming. All the parameters are live for instant change.

Even in expert mode it's demands a complete session when the cars are set to ECE. Several modules aren't compatible (Kombi, ACSM due to the extra airbags on US cars).

I'm surprised your car allowed an AHL run. I get a big warning on all of them "NOT FOR LED HEADLAMPS".

Attached is GFHB Alignment on an actual ECE 5er.

Oh while I'm thinking of it, the NCD files in that ECE F11 package are screwed up. There is a lot of F06 and US spec settings applied to them.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> The tool32 job is base calibration programming. All the parameters are live for instant change.
> 
> I'm surprised your car allowed an AHL run. I get a big warning on all of them "NOT FOR LED HEADLAMPS".


Re Tool32: I have not really played with it beyond getting SGBD listing from INPA and clearing errors in Tool32. It is kind a difficult to navigate when I do not speak the language.

Re AHL: Test only comes up as option if I add a LED Headlight Fault like 805CC0 Plausibility fault.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> Even in expert mode it's demands a complete session when the cars are set to ECE. Several modules aren't compatible (Kombi, ACSM due to the extra airbags on US cars).


What exactly is being done/changed when programming occurs? I am guessing it is more than FDL's or Coding-Verification could be utilized to generate NCD's.

Could the vehicle be programmed to ECE with ISTA-P, run teach-in procedure with ISTA+, and then individually re-program incompatible ECU's back to US settings with E-sys?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> What exactly is being done/changed when programming occurs? I am guessing it is more than FDL's or Coding-Verification could be utilized to generate NCD's.
> 
> Could the vehicle be programmed to ECE with ISTA-P, run teach-in procedure with ISTA+, and then individually re-program incompatible ECU's back to US settings with E-sys?


ISTA/P wants FRM, KOMBI, DME(1/2), and ACSM replaced first. HWEL is incorrect.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> ISTA/P wants FRM, KOMBI, DME(1/2), and ACSM replaced first. HWEL is incorrect.


Ok. That could get expensive.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Ok. That could get expensive.


KOMBI I understand since the US is the only LHD country using MPH. ACSM too since US cars have more airbags with dual-stage deployment, and are missing the manual de-activation terminals. FRM and DME make absolutely no sense and have no difference in P/N for equivalent build date and model.

I've also learned exactly how the "dimming/beam shielding" works on F07/10. The individual LED's do not reduce in intensity or turn off. Instead, a high-precision micro shutter, imbedded in the glass lens enclosing the array, is activated to change the light distribution.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> KOMBI I understand since the US is the only LHD country using MPH. ACSM too since US cars have more airbags with dual-stage deployment, and are missing the manual de-activation terminals. FRM and DME make absolutely no sense and have no difference in P/N for equivalent build date and model.
> 
> I've also learned exactly how the "dimming/beam shielding" works on F07/10. The individual LED's do not reduce in intensity or turn off. Instead, a high-precision micro shutter, imbedded in the glass lens enclosing the array, is activated to change the light distribution.


I think ISTA-P wants to change those modules since they have VIN stored inside of them.
Talking about micro shutters it is quite possible that F10 US headlights missing them like with xenons.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Atervardanyan said:


> I think ISTA-P wants to change those modules since they have VIN stored inside of them.
> 
> Taking about micro shutters it is quite possible that F10 US headlights missing them like with xenons.


Not changing the VIN nor model. The FA is modified in ESYS to ECE Typeshüssel and FAFP written to the car. ISTA/P doesn't appear to have a VIN database and only reads from ZGW so it accepts the ECE type and all parameters. Rheingold/ISTA/D, have VIN database saved for offline sessions so it doesn't recognize the change nor offer ECE parameters.

There are 2 versions of the array (with and without optics). The first is with optics and is the type I've seen on every F10 so far. Second is without and I've yet to come across an F10 with one.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Miami10 said:


> Not changing the VIN nor model. The FA is modified in ESYS to ECE Typeshüssel and FAFP written to the car. ISTA/P doesn't appear to have a VIN database and only reads from ZGW so it accepts the ECE type and all parameters. Rheingold/ISTA/D, have VIN database saved for offline sessions so it doesn't recognize the change nor offer ECE parameters.


Why not program with E-sys?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Why not program with E-sys?


Half because my thought has been towards actually identifying the difference on the same vehicle rather than experimenting with with data from another vehicle. The remainder...I'm too lazy right now to resolve whatever issue is going on with my installation of ESys. Flashing individual ECU's fails.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

djsaad1 said:


> So I guess this goes back to the original question from a few months ago. Why did they put this restriction on the F10/F12 but not on the other series?.


What were the FRM settings for Lamp_map_para_satz11/12 and FLE Type for your B6?


----------



## Maltesefalcon (Sep 17, 2016)

Will this work on a 2011 535i with xenon adaptive headlights?


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Maltesefalcon said:


> Will this work on a 2011 535i with xenon adaptive headlights?


No


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Atervardanyan said:


> FYI,
> I used E-SYS default NCD generation function (described here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6888638&postcount=1) to generate NCD tree from based on US LCI F10 with and without 5AP & 8S4.
> It turned out on whole car there are just few diffs only in FRM and KAFAS modules. That is it.
> 
> ...


But did you even bother to take a look at the LHM and TMS module differences with and without?

Check out my list.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9868845&postcount=326


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

AntDX316 said:


> But did you even bother to take a look at the LHM and TMS module differences with and without?
> 
> Check out my list.
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9868845&postcount=326


What is your point? Your list with all other changes not related to NGHB.


----------



## vincesfo (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello,

First off, a big thanks to Almaretto who has helped me narrow down my issue to FLE [44] - Passenger side on a 2016 F015 40e - Built July 2016.

I followed every step of the January 8 guide "How to Enable the GFHB Functionality... on US F15..." - version 2 (appendix 2), yet GFHB is still not working.

Almaretto confirmed that I correctly VO-coded BDC_BODY, KAFAS2 and both FLEs.

The issue seem to be with FLE [44] - Passenger side which doesn't seem to "accept" the FDL coding (whether thru a CAD file that Almaretto helped configure OR manually editing all 70+ parameters). Each time, several functions read back as "Unknown" instead of F015Wert and slightly different werte value. I do not get ANY error messages from E-Sys after coding.

Here is comparison between FLE [43] (which codes without any issues) and FLE [44]:

Schlechtwetter_C1_Idx Left: F010Wert = 00 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01 Right: UNKNOWN = 03 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01
Schlechtwetter_C1_Idx Left: F015Wert = 00 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01 Right: UNKNOWN = 03 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01
Schlechtwetter_C2_Idx Left: F010Wert = 00 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01 Right: UNKNOWN = 03 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01
Schlechtwetter_C2_Idx Left: F015Wert = 00 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01 Right: UNKNOWN = 03 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01
Stadt_V_Idx Left: F015Wert = 04 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 05 01 Right: UNKNOWN = 12 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 05 01
H_8_Autobahn_E3_Idx Left: F015Wert = 03 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01 Right: UNKNOWN = 03 01 01 01 03 03 01 01 01 01
H_6_Autobahn_E2_Idx Left: F015Wert = 03 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01 Right: UNKNOWN = 03 01 01 01 03 03 01 01 01 01
H_5_Autobahn_E1_Idx Left: F015Wert = 03 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01 Right: UNKNOWN = 03 01 01 01 03 03 01 01 01 01
H_4_Autobahn_E_Idx Left: F015Wert = 03 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01 Right: UNKNOWN = 03 01 01 01 03 03 01 01 01 01
H_plus4_Idx Left: F010Wert_SA552_US = 04 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01 Right: UNKNOWN = 03 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01
H_plus4_Idx Left: F015Wert = 04 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01 Right: UNKNOWN = 03 01 01 01 02 03 01 01 01 01
Blendfreies_Fernlicht_Idx Left: F015Wert = 01 06 01 01 06 06 01 01 01 01 Right: UNKNOWN = 0F 06 01 01 06 06 01 01 01 01

Both FLE use the same CAF file, CAFD_000024C3_008_010_000.ncd. They show zero differences when "freshly" VO-coded using the NCD/CAFD comparison tool, yet one accepts the changes (FLE [43] - Driver) without any issues for GFHB but the other (FLE [44] - Passenger) doesn't.

Any help is appreciated!
Thank you.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Atervardanyan said:


> What is your point? Your list with all other changes not related to NGHB.


It's related to Anti-Dazzle. I added more codes to make them ECE. A lot of stuff remains US even with 5AP and 8S4 off recoding a few modules.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I had mine coded yesterday. It may be somewhere in the 77 pages of this thread, but what do I do in my car to turn it on? Do I just press the high beam assist button? And is it correct that I have to be going over 40mph for it to work? I tried it on the way home from work tonight (not know about the 40mph) and best I could tell it was just turning the high beams on and off like normal. On the highway I couldn't really tell what it was doing with the street lights lights.


----------



## crescent1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Are there any vendors on this website who do coding?


----------



## larrylam646 (Jul 5, 2015)

Snareman said:


> I had mine coded yesterday. It may be somewhere in the 77 pages of this thread, but what do I do in my car to turn it on? Do I just press the high beam assist button? And is it correct that I have to be going over 40mph for it to work? I tried it on the way home from work tonight (not know about the 40mph) and best I could tell it was just turning the high beams on and off like normal. On the highway I couldn't really tell what it was doing with the street lights lights.


Yes, speed must be over 40mph (70kph), main headlight switch to Auto and as you have already stated, HBA enabled.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

crescent1 said:


> Are there any vendors on this website who do coding?


Yes.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

larrylam646 said:


> Yes, speed must be over 40mph (70kph), main headlight switch to Auto and as you have already stated, HBA enabled.


I tried mine again tonight on the highway paying closer attention. The only thing that seems to happen is that the brights are fully on or off using the HBA. There was definitely no moving around of the light and on the right side of the car where there was clearly no light the brights also clearly turned off. It seems to be functioning the exact same as the auto high beams. Am I missing something? Is the high beam light (not the HBA) light supposed to be on? It would come on in dark areas and as soon as there was a car the brights and light would turn off back to the HBA dash light.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Snareman said:


> I tried mine again tonight on the highway paying closer attention. The only thing that seems to happen is that the brights are fully on or off using the HBA. There was definitely no moving around of the light and on the right side of the car where there was clearly no light the brights also clearly turned off. It seems to be functioning the exact same as the auto high beams. Am I missing something? Is the high beam light (not the HBA) light supposed to be on? It would come on in dark areas and as soon as there was a car the brights and light would turn off back to the HBA dash light.


When on, the blue high beam light will display in the dash. This can occur at lower speeds when coming to dark T-intersection as well as moving at speeds greater than the minimum threshold. The camera senses both atmospheric light from street fixtures & building in addition to headlights/taillights from vehicles.


----------



## azwillnj (Jun 14, 2016)

I just spent a week reading this entire thread on the metro during my commute. I just got a 2016 F30 LCI with the lighting package, I took out the two disable codes in my VO and VO coded FEM already because I knew at the minimum that was what I had to do, and I wanted to do some FDL coding and not have it be erased by this effort. My question is:
*
Do we have a set in stone method to enable GFHB on a US Spec 2016 F30 LCI with 5AC and FLE's?*

I saw the PDF for F30 LCI about 40 pages ago that claimed to have the right coding but that was several months ago so things might have changed. I kept hoping at some point this thread would switch back to F30 but it just kept on going with the F10. I found another thread on the subject that might have what I need and am going to start reading that on my commute this afternoon but if anyone has any info in the meantime, please let me know.

(Link to other thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=871966 )

Thanks,
Alex.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

azwillnj said:


> I just spent a week reading this entire thread on the metro during my commute. I just got a 2016 F30 LCI with the lighting package, I took out the two disable codes in my VO and VO coded FEM already because I knew at the minimum that was what I had to do, and I wanted to do some FDL coding and not have it be erased by this effort. My question is:
> *
> Do we have a set in stone method to enable GFHB on a US Spec 2016 F30 LCI with 5AC and FLE's?*
> 
> ...


No stone method yet for F30 with FLE's. Yes, the other thread is more focused on working on solution.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

I am not sure if I am just reading this wrong or if its late and I have done too much reading.

2016 F30 with adaptive LED (I should have all the hardware necessary for this). Already done some coding with esys and activated all the other options I wanted, but turning back on the dazzle function is just eluding me on doing the VO coding. Maybe I need to sleep on it and continue reading in the morning........


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

I think the beam split only works with the 7-series. Because what happens is when it goes high beam mode and a car is in front it splits but then the middle gets brighter because there are 4 main lights instead of 2 and each light has it's own high beam.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dvPZ3H1Vm4

It looks pretty cool as the lights go out then the middle gets brighter behind the car in front but not illuminating their rear view mirror. Not once could I see the driver in the vehicle like you can when you put Xenons or LEDs in a car that was designed to house halogen even at the lowest vertical aiming point.

The technology is great but if it will cost a lot of money for you to implement it just isn't worth it. The other problem with owning a car like this is it puts the wrong perspective in people's minds. I got it for performance and some look. I didn't get it for 125% look. It had every option the '13 550i had and more and cost a little bit more. It drove better too.

I tried to film with the gopro but it just doesn't want to film good at night. W/o the codings I've done, with just a 5AP and 8S4 delete it's like say 20% better than the highbeams on or off and nothing else. With the codings it's like 300% better than stock because a lot of activity is happening but not random activity, but very intellectual sensed activity.

It's not worth spending like $3000 to get it though. I mean, you need the KAFAS2 retrofitted and if you don't have that it would cost more!! I was running stock no HBA, fixed (light switch all the way to the right) but it seemed boring. A lot of stuff that was illuminated easy is no longer illuminated. When turning the sides are dark instead of lit. Still though, people drive with halogens and are ok with it. If you want to spend the luxury on getting it at full potential with the 7 then do it. If you are on anything but 7 Adaptive LED, you can't because it's just not designed to like the flagship lights are in full anti-dazzle researched mode. The most you could get are like lights that tilt and stuff but no beam split w/ the center lights getting brighter to remove the "tunnel".


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I got mine enabled on my M4, but its not quite as impressive as I'd hoped. The lights certainly move side to side, but when there is a car in front of me and the lights move out to the side there is still a definite higher area of that car that is still lit up that I can see if I turn the auto function off. Also, driving home on a 2 lane back road the other night I had 4 oncoming people flash me because they thought my brights were on. The function seems novel and all, but I think the regular auto brights might be more useful.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

rbreding said:


> I am not sure if I am just reading this wrong or if its late and I have done too much reading.
> 
> 2016 F30 with adaptive LED (I should have all the hardware necessary for this). Already done some coding with esys and activated all the other options I wanted, but turning back on the dazzle function is just eluding me on doing the VO coding. Maybe I need to sleep on it and continue reading in the morning........


OK so a nights sleep is what I needed.

I have the VO coding completed and followed the V3 PDF and also used the "cheat" in esys to enable step 2 and 3 (FLE ECU). Still didn't have any luck with the lights moving during oncoming car. All that happened was both high beams went off. Not sure what I need to check or revert at this point and need some guidance.....thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

rbreding said:


> OK so a nights sleep is what I needed.
> 
> I have the VO coding completed and followed the V3 PDF and also used the "cheat" in esys to enable step 2 and 3 (FLE ECU). Still didn't have any luck with the lights moving during oncoming car. All that happened was both high beams went off. Not sure what I need to check or revert at this point and need some guidance.....thanks


The F3x and F8x v3 PDF I have is for those with LHM and TMS modules.

ECU's are shared between chassis, but the coding is different. If you are using Cheat Codes in E-sys, make sure to "Review" before you "Apply."


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> The F3x and F8x v3 PDF I have is for those with LHM and TMS modules.
> 
> ECU's are shared between chassis, but the coding is different. If you are using Cheat Codes in E-sys, make sure to "Review" before you "Apply."


Yeah, I don't think the cheat codes are correct frankly. They look more like F15 coding rather than F30.

I had thought I had seen in all my reading that there were others that had made it functional on the F30. Will wait to see if someone pops their head up. Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ramez75 said:


> i wasn't planning to do any coding, I just didn't know if by removing 8S4 I had to code something also where is 8S4 located on an F06 I do not have FEM_Body


8S4 is a FA SA code. You VO code FRM after modifying FA.


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> 8S4 is a FA SA code. You VO code FRM after modifying FA.


ok I just follow the "FA & VO Coding" per the below link

http://f15.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1033991

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ramez75 said:


> ok I just follow the "FA & VO Coding" per the below link
> 
> http://f15.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1033991
> 
> Thanks


Or the following (Section 4). You do not have to write FA changes to VCM; rather, you can load modified FA and VO code.


----------



## ramez75 (Sep 18, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> Or the following (Section 4). You do not have to write FA changes to VCM; rather, you can load modified FA and VO code.


You referring to the link in section 4 of post 1?..... I will download the files when home and look at it.....see if what you referring to is easier than the link I posted


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ramez75 said:


> You referring to the link in section 4 of post 1?..... I will download the files when home and look at it.....see if what you referring to is easier than the link I posted


Similar information. I just repackaged with additional notes.


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

I ordered a F31 LCI with Active/Adaptive LED Headlights. A local Pro coder told me that I cannot code my car for anti-dazzle and variable light distribution. http://www.bmwesys.com/guides/Euro LED Headlights How To.pdf

He said "the facelift 3 series shutters are different", "It does work on cars with older lighting module but the LCI headlights have the FLE module". Can anyone chime in? Please help.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Hypermile said:


> I ordered a F31 LCI with Active/Adaptive LED Headlights. A local Pro coder told me that I cannot code my car for anti-dazzle and variable light distribution. http://www.bmwesys.com/guides/Euro LED Headlights How To.pdf
> 
> He said "the facelift 3 series shutters are different", "It does work on cars with older lighting module but the LCI headlights have the FLE module". Can anyone chime in? Please help.


Correct. Cannot be done.

However the Euro AHL headlights can be installed instead. I have found those online from Europe for about 1250 for the pair. Once swapped out it can be done.

What I would do instead is re-aim the low beams to a more suited pattern. That is easy to do and your light distribution will be better.


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

rbreding said:


> correct. Cannot be done.
> 
> However the euro ahl headlights can be installed instead. I have found those online from europe for about 1250 for the pair. Once swapped out it can be done.
> 
> What i would do instead is re-aim the low beams to a more suited pattern. That is easy to do and your light distribution will be better.


****! Lci ftl!

Even if my build shows?

5AP Decoding For No-dazzle High-beam As 
8S4 Decoding Variable Light Distributio


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Hypermile said:


> ****! Lci ftl!
> 
> Even if my build shows?
> 
> ...


Yes. It matters not that your build shows those two SA codes. Your headlamps will lack necessary optic micro-shutters.


----------



## mh4ll (Jul 29, 2016)

So I have NGHB successfully coded on my 2014 F32 with LED headlamps. I've tested it extensively for tunneling performance and feel confident it is fully working.

I am about to swap it for a 2016 F33 with LED. My understanding is that I should be able to successfully code this, but there is some conflicting information in the latter pages of this thread. What is the current understanding?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mh4ll said:


> So I have NGHB successfully coded on my 2014 F32 with LED headlamps. I've tested it extensively for tunneling performance and feel confident it is fully working.
> 
> I am about to swap it for a 2016 F33 with LED. My understanding is that I should be able to successfully code this, but there is some conflicting information in the latter pages of this thread. What is the current understanding?


US F3x's do not have necessary hardware.


----------



## mh4ll (Jul 29, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> US F3x's do not have necessary hardware.


Thanks for the quick reply. This is exactly why I am confused tho. The post you linked specifically mentions F3x LCI -- but 2016 is not LCI, right? And if the intention is to say that all US F3x lack the necessary hardware, including non-LCI, then that would apply to my 2014 F32 -- but I have that car now and am quite confident that NGHB tunneling is working. :dunno: Help?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mh4ll said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. This is exactly why I am confused tho. The post you linked specifically mentions F3x LCI -- but 2016 is not LCI, right? And if the intention is to say that all US F3x lack the necessary hardware, including non-LCI, then that would apply to my 2014 F32 -- but I have that car now and am quite confident that NGHB tunneling is working. :dunno: Help?


2016's got ID4++ HU_NBT2 and FLE modules. I believe they are LCI.

Here are part numbers.

It is not that lights do not move; they will not properly tunnel and is dangerous to code them as it will end up blinding other drivers.


----------



## mh4ll (Jul 29, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> 2016's got ID4++ HU_NBT2 and FLE modules. I believe they are LCI.
> 
> Here are part numbers.
> 
> It is not that lights do not move; they will not properly tunnel and is dangerous to code them as it will end up blinding other drivers.


I think I have zeroed in on some of the confusion -- 3-series 2016 is LCI, but 4-series 2016 is not. So am I correct that the prevailing understanding is that pre-LCI F3x has the necessary hardware, while LCI F3x does not?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mh4ll said:


> I think I have zeroed in on some of the confusion -- 3-series 2016 is LCI, but 4-series 2016 is not. So am I correct that the prevailing understanding is that pre-LCI F3x has the necessary hardware, while LCI F3x does not?


I have not seen any F3x with correct hardware and working NGHB model. Not sure whether any pre-LCI's are equipped correctly.


----------



## marinndoja (Jun 22, 2017)

This is very interesting... I always struggled with my led lights on my F02 I was never happy and what you guys talk would resolve the problem I think

Did anyone tried on F02 with LED light would this work??


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

marinndoja said:


> This is very interesting... I always struggled with my led lights on my F02 I was never happy and what you guys talk would resolve the problem I think
> 
> Did anyone tried on F02 with LED light would this work??


http://f80.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=22044487&postcount=135


----------



## marinndoja (Jun 22, 2017)

Are you saying it cant be done on the LED lights? Is there anything else that can be done to improve the lights?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

marinndoja said:


> Are you saying it cant be done on the LED lights? Is there anything else that can be done to improve the lights?


Correct. Not capable of proper functioning on F02; it will work on G12 with 552 ICON LED's.

Not sure there is anything to be done to improve.


----------



## marinndoja (Jun 22, 2017)

thats annoying... thank you for the quick response


----------

